# [D20 Modern] Stargate - Part I Recruitment - IC [PG-13]



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

This is the IC thread for the D20 Modern Stargate SG-1 - Confrontation game.  Posts which follow are for and should include only those currently playing in the game.  Any comments, questions or discussions should be made in the OOC thread.

Feel free to post as you're introduced.  Thank you all for you patience and I hope you enjoy the game.

Keia

*Various Post Threads*
_[Roster/NPCs]_ http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=49604
_[Recruitment] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48936
_[OOC Thread] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49654
_[Old IC Thread - Part I] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49672
_[Old IC Thread - Part II] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59736
_[New IC Thread - Part III] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=80076


----------



## Keia (May 2, 2003)

*Stargate Command*
_Encrypted Personal Communiqué_

*To:*  Major Paul Davis  USAF

*From:* General Ian Styles, the Pentagon

*Re:*  Personnel List

Our specialists have managed to decipher one of the rosters of potential personnel.  These individuals have been proposed by Stargate Command and previously denied by the Pentagon for various reasons including national security risks, psychological profiles, and prior affiliations.  Two of the twelve on this list have been found dead, and those former individuals were in the closest proximity to Cheyenne Mountain.  

As liaison between the Pentagon and Stargate Command, you are ordered to assemble a team from the remaining members noted on this list.  This team is to be briefed personally by you at the Colorado Technical Supplies Warehouse in Fort Collins, Colorado where you will give them their instructions.

I should not have to tell you that personnel have most likely already been sent to eliminate these individuals.  The reasons behind these terminations have yet to be determined, but the recovery of these personnel would be an obvious victory.

_Gen. Ian Styles_

[Picture of Major Davis]


----------



## Keia (May 3, 2003)

*Episode 1: New Recruits*



> “Alright, Lieutenant. Looks like my plane trips aren’t over for the day.” With that said, Craig Durant climbed into the car to begin another adventure. “And don’t forget to get my bags, too.”




Waiting in the black sedan with tinted windows was an Air Force Major – the name tag read ‘Davis’.  He was wearing his dress uniform and had a black briefcase on his lap.  Security glass separated the back of the vehicle from the front – where an USAF lieutenant was sitting at the wheel.

“Commander Durant,” the Major started, “I’m Major Paul Davis, and I’ve been assigned by the Pentagon and the Joint Chiefs a critical mission of national and possibly world-wide security.  I’ve read your file and so I know something about you.  That being said, there was one quality that I’m looking for right now and that’s you’re ability to think outside of the box.  I’m about to explain some things to you that I currently can’t support, but I can tell you that I’ve been stationed there and everything I’m about to tell you is factual.”

The Major proceeded to inform Commander Durant about the existence of the Stargate, the purpose behind it, and some of the details (off-world travel, Goa’uld, the SG teams, etc.).

“I’m sure you have a few questions, before I go into why you received the letter that you did.”

OOC: Durant

[Picture of Major Paul Davis in Uniform]


----------



## Nuke261 (May 4, 2003)

Durant never looked away from the Major.  He immediatley looked him over, sizing him up.  

Then he began to listen to what Major Davis was actually saying...

Oh, he had questions alright, but where to begin!  _How in the hell can this all be real_, he thought to himself while trying to organize his questions.  
"The Joint Chiefs now about this?  Who else knows about it?  How long have we had this thing?  How long have we been using it?  What have we gotten from it?  Who gaurds it to make sure no one grabs it from us?  How come thses _Gould_ don't attack us using these things?  Why do I feel like I just stepped into Star Trek?"
After ratteling off several dozen questions, Durant realized that he was actually overwhelmed by this entire situation.  He did not like that at all.  He was still trying to put his mind around these abstract ideas he was supposed to accept as reality.  _I'm a friggin' soldier. They want me to go fight some damn aliens on another planet. This is supposed to make sense to me._

But he knew the basic idea was the same as always.  His country was asking him to kill to defend it, and he would do it.  As always.


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

Major Davis answers what questions he can . . .

*"The Joint Chiefs now about this? Who else knows about it? *
"The President and select members of Congress, the heads of the military, and several hundred people who work at Stargate Command.  Several high ranking Russian generals and political members are aware of it as well."

*How long have we had this thing? How long have we been using it? *
"We've had it since 1922, but we've only been used it for the last five years with any regularity"

*What have we gotten from it? Who gaurds it to make sure no one grabs it from us? *
"Some advances in military design and several useful items.  The facility is under heavy guard in Cheyenne Mountain."

*How come these Gould don't attack us using these things? Why do I feel like I just stepped into Star Trek?*
"Gate travel is from one gate to another and we have certain security measures in place to prevent anyone we don't want from arriving here.  As for Star Trek, Commander Durant, it's not as far off as you may have thought 30 minutes ago."

Major Davis paused a few second to allow Durant to absorb the information.

"Your mission is to recover the remaining people on this list and bring them up to date however you deem necessary in order for them to assist you.  These remaining people will be your team - assuming you can recover them," Davis paused, clearly unhappy about what he was about to tell Durant.

"The current Stargate is compromised.  We don't know by what, nor by whom - only that it has been.  Other primary functions within Cheyenne Mountain have been transferred to other locations - those that weren't compromised.  Unfortunately, we can't tell who has or who has not been compromised.  The pentagon code experts, the hackers, uncovered the list I just gave you and personnel were sent to recover them for some purpose.  Two of them on the list are already dead, we intercepted the officer waiting for you here."

"We are certain at this point that none of the people on this list have been compromised.  But they are targets - people with the knowledge, skills and tools, to accomplish what we've set before you."

"Once you recover your team, proceed to Area 51 and recover the second Stargate.  Here are the papers with your authorization.  Get the second Stargate working and proceed through the gate to the location designated - here.  Then open this envelope and follow the instruction therein.  Do not read the material before hand, and destroy it if you are certain the mission will fail for that knowledge cannot fall into the wrong hands.  Before you think about reading it, then destroying it, one of the compromised personnel we recovered can read minds.  Yeah, I know, but we're certain of it."

*The List*
Leonard Campbell - Liaison/Diplomat (New York City, NY)
Kevin Carlson - astro-physicist [deceased]
Lt. Luther P. Donovan - Field Medic/Sniper (Seymour Johnson AFB, NC)
Craig Durant - military
Rylee Fallon - Survivalist (Catskill Mountains)
Lucus Fisher - Scout/Survivalist (Boston, MA)
Jeremiah Grayson - language specialist (Choctaw, Ok)
Andreev Josef Ilianov - Pilot (Orlando, Florida)
Prof. Harold Johnasson - Linguistics Professor [Already recovered - unavailable]
Nikki Josephine - Negotiator [already recovered - unavailable]
Sgt. Ricardo Montoya - Scout (arriving at this very airport in ten minutes)
Prof. Lorelai Nguyen - Professor/Scientist (Ithaca, NY)
Captain Jason Stevens - military [Deceased]

"I'll help with the limited resources that I can provide.  This information is not for public dissemination.  Good luck, you'll need it," Major Davis said.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 4, 2003)

Durant stared at the paperwork in his hands.  It appeared as though he was lost in thought.  Then, he looked up and stared directly into Major Davis's eyes.  "For some reason, and please don't ask me why, I believe most of this fairy tale.  But, how do I know you are not part of the forces trying to compromise this project.  You could be assembling your own team to take over the second Stargate.  In case you hadn't noticed, I am not exactly anyone's first round draft pick for saving the world.  At least not that they admit to.  The fact that you came to me to save your ass kind of takes some credibility out of your story.  Why not just send Delta Force or a bunch of Rangers to sweep up these people and then retake the 'Gate?"

Durant does not look away from Davis for an instant.  Mentally he is keeping track of time, knowing that he has 10 minutes until Ricardo Montoya showed up.  If this was going to go bad he would like it to happen before the party got bigger.  _Montoya...Where do I know that name from?  I wonder if it's that kid from the Corps that Stevie Wonder has mentioned. _


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

_Washington Dulles International Airport
Sometime Early Afternoon_

The journey across the pond was less than exciting for Sgt. Ricardo Montoya.  The powers that be booked him on a commercial flight out of Heathrow Airport.  Luckily, his uniform and credentials got him a first class seat and for some reason – a pass on stowing his gear below decks.  A tail wind for a period of time over the Atlantic saw the plane set down twenty minutes before its scheduled arrival time.  All of this would have made the flight quite exceptional if it would have been for the old, bitter woman sitting next to him regaling the troubles of her life – and the headphones didn’t work.

As the plane can to a complete stop and the debarkation started, Montoya grabbed his bags and started out of the plane.  Standing there on the corridor extension were two airmen next to an emergency door and a ladder down to the asphalt lot.

“Sgt. Montoya,” the one asked, motioning toward the door.

OOC: Montoya (Vardeman)


----------



## Keia (May 4, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *The fact that you came to me to save your ass kind of takes some credibility out of your story.  Why not just send Delta Force or a bunch of Rangers to sweep up these people and then retake the 'Gate?"*




"Because, Commander Durant, there's a war going on.  Those that aren't there, are here, covering Cheyenne Mountain, or terrorist security risks.  Cheyenne Mountain was meant not to be breached, especially from the outside.  And we didn't chose you, someone there did, when they started killing off people on this list," Major Davis said.  "The thing you need to ask yourself is - 'does it really matter if I'm telling the truth, if people's lives are at stake,' hmmm?  But maybe the most important thing is, Colonel O'Neil believed in you.  And frankly, that's good enough for me."

"So, where are you headed - so I can requisition a chopper or plane?" Sgt Davis asked.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 5, 2003)

.


----------



## Vardeman (May 5, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Washington Dulles International Airport
> Sometime Early Afternoon
> 
> As the plane can to a complete stop and the debarkation started, Montoya grabbed his bags and started out of the plane.  Standing there on the corridor extension were two airmen next to an emergency door and a ladder down to the asphalt lot.
> ...




Sighing with relief after over six hours of noncommital grunts and nods that passed for conversation with his seatmate, Sgt. Montoya stretched as he stood to gather his seabag (range pack) from the overhead compartment.  He slipped his left arm through one of the straps and made his way out of the jet and into the corridor extension.  In response to the one's greeting, Sgt. Montoya nodded in the affirmative and headed towards the emergency exit.  "Shouldn't we be going to baggage check," he inquired, "to get my other gear?"

V


----------



## Nuke261 (May 5, 2003)

"Alright, Major.  You don't need to wave our flag in my face, consider me on the team."  Durant went immediatley to work.  "Get me transportation to New York.  I want to leave 10 minutes after Sgt. Montoya arrives.  He will go with me to get the 3 people in New York and then to Boston.  I have a plan from there, but for now we are going to leave it at that.  This will also give me a chance to get to know Montoya and how he works."

"Next is weapons," Durant continued as he began to scribble something down on a sheet of paper.  "Myself and Montoya are going to need firearms.  If you can't get them to us here, we will need them when we land in New York.  Something small and concealable.  I figure we will be in the civillian world for a lot of this, no need to cause too much alarm.  How about an MP5 PDW and an HK MK23.  Same for the kid, unless he has different preferences."

"Also," he continued, "I need this note sent to Andreev Ilianov, with his letter.  Do you have an envelope I can seal it in.  I have not seen him in awhile, but this will help things."

"What about comms?"  Durant was feeling comfortable.  This was his world, this is what he lived for, building a team at the last minute to save the world.  _I am going to miss this one day,  when they finally take it all away._ "We are going to need radios and secure cell phones would be good.  Who do we contact and when."  Durant smiled, "I'm not going to fast for you, am I Major?"


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sgt. Montoya_
> *"Shouldn't we be going to baggage check," he inquired, "to get my other gear?"*




At the question, one airman looked down to the right of the emergenct exit - sitting there were Montoya's other bag(s), with the distinctive red pull tags airports use to get certain luggage quickly.

At that one airman opened the emergency exit and started down the stairs while the other waited for Montoya to make his way down.

As he proceeded down the metal stairs, over the din of an elderly woman saying "He's such a nice young man, I wish my boy was half as nice as . . . " Montoya heard the familiar snap of a clasp behind him.  He recognized that as sidearm holster being unsecured for easy weapon access.

OOC: Montoya


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Washington Dulles International Airport
Sometime Early Afternoon, Late Spring 2003_

Major Davis smiled.  He leaned forward on the black leather and tapped the security glass twice.  It rolled down and a black briefcase similar to the one Major Davis was carrying was handed back and the glass went back up.

When the glass was fully up, Major Davis handed the briefcase to Durant.  

"Within the case are three secure cell phones with secure mobile to mobile instant communication within 500 miles.  The phones are also PDAs, handle e-mail, and have internet access.  My e-mail and contact numbers are on the first phone on the left.  Documents are Stargate set-up and operation are included on the third phone/pda.  Two Glock 20s and a HK MP5K have been added to your gear.  A private jet is leaving Dulles at 1:40pm and will arrive in JFK at 2:50pm - no gear restrictions necessary on that flight as you'll be the only two passengers on board."

"As for the letter," Major Davis said as he reached into his briefcase pulling out a USAF envelope, "I'll make sure it gets delivered. Shall we head over to get Sgt. Montoya?"

OOC= Durant


----------



## Vardeman (May 5, 2003)

Montoya picked up his rather heavy backpack by the straps with his right hand and headed out the emergency door and started down the steps.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...Montoya heard the familiar snap of a clasp behind him.  He recognized that as sidearm holster being unsecured for easy weapon access.
> 
> OOC: Montoya *




Something about that sound brought the rest of the irregularities of his welcoming committee to the front of his thoughts. _Hmmm... overseas flight... no customs... and I don't like the sound of that snap..._  With a feigned casualness, Montoya, dropped his seabag on the steps in front of him, muttered "Whoops!", and tossed his backpack at the back of the airman in front of him.  He then whipped around and went to disarm the airman behind him.

V


----------



## Nuke261 (May 5, 2003)

Craig Durant smiled a wide smile.  "Major Davis, I think I am going to like working with you!"  Durant opened the case in front of him, took the phone on the left and placed it into his inside vest pocket.  He then closed the case and kept it in his hand.  "Let's not keep Seargent Montoya waiting."


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Washington Dulles International Airport
Emergency Exit Stairs_

Montoya dropped the sea bag and tossed his heavy backpack at the airman descending the stairs.  Catching the airman in mid-stride the backpack strikes his soundly in his mid back and both of the airman's arms go flailing as he makes a rapid, unassisted descent to the pavement.

It is amazing the detailed sounds one hears when the adrenaline is running high.  The familiar sound of gunmetal passing through a leather holster is heard as in a smooth action Montoya swung around to deal with the other airman.  As the airman leveled his gun at Montoya, a quick grab by Montoya relieved the airman of his gun.  

Surprised by the turn of events, the airman swung wildly at Montoya but missed.  

Behind Montoya, a shout is heard "Freeze!"

(OOC: Montoya has an AoA on the Airman on the stairs if he wishes.  Montoya is now holding a Beretta 92F.  Note: first roll by Montoya - Natural 20 on backpack slam.)


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Washington Dulles International Airport
Sometime Early Afternoon, Late Spring 2003_

"Alright," Major Davis replied and again leaned forward to tap on the security glass.  The glass lowered and driving instructions were given.

Driving along the approved ground vehicle routes over the asphalt of the airport, the black sedan weaves its way through the various terminals, cargo carriers, equipment and parked airplanes.  On one particular turn . . . 

"Holy Sh*t!" Major Davis called out, "Step on it, airman!"

As Durant looked out the window where Davis indicated, he didn't see what had Davis so concerned.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
Sometime Late Afternoon, Late Spring, 2003_

The southwest afternoon sun was not being kind to Jeremiah's exposed skin.  With his inherited skin-type and too much time indoors, his skin preferred to turn red before peeling rather than the natural tan that other, luckier people received.



> The man handed Jeremiah an envelope. "Eyes Only" was emblazoned upon the outside as Jeremiah ripped it open to see what it might have inside.
> 
> He read it through about four times before he looked up at the lieutenant, "You're serious?" Jeremiah looked at the man standing there waiting for the punch line. After a moment Jeremiah realized there was no punch line. "Ok, when do we leave" Jeremiah asked as he sighed and looked back at the letter. “Give me a moment - I have to say good-bye to a few people.”




The airman nodded in understanding and stood in a relaxed stance, awaiting the return of his charge.  The airman even looked comfortable in the afternoon sun.

OOC: Grayson (Calim)


----------



## Vardeman (May 5, 2003)

Montoya, pumped on adrenaline, took a swing at the airman with his own pistol and jumped over the stair rail to the tarmac below, zigzagging towards the nearest and best available cover.  Once there he scanned  the area to get his bearings and to see just what he was up against. While catching his breath, he quickly inspected the newly acquired Baretta, checking how much ammo was in the clip and clicking off the safety (if necessary).  He called out over the past the intervening cover.  "You don't know who you're messin' with, _pindejos_.  Cautiously he peered out of the cover, ready to fire if fired upon.  (ooc: He will not fire back, at this time, if the shooter is an obvious security person.)

V


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Washington Dulles International Airport
The Tarmac_

The airman made a deft blocking maneuver against the swing by Montoya, showing he had some skill with hand to hand fighting.  As Montoya landed on his feet on the tarmac, an elderly woman could be heard above him, "You leave that nice young man alone" and the thud of an unwieldly purse against a body.

As Montoya darted behind a baggage cart, a bullet *pinged* off of the metal guard of the baggage cart.  Looking down at the Beretta as bullet thudded into the baggage on the cart, Montoya saw that the safety was off and the gun appeared to have a full clip .9mm bullets (15 in all).

Looking over the baggage cart, Montoya noted the one airman he dropped on the tarmac previously was firing on him, the other airman ducked down when seeing him on the opposite side of the baggage cart, and the ominous appearance of a black sedan with tinted windows racing across the tarmac at high speeds straight toward him.

OOC: Montoya


----------



## Calim (May 5, 2003)

Jeremiah walks a little ways towards the center of the reservstion and walks into a building a little larger then the rest.  He will immediately take a seat crosslegged and wait until he is addressed by the elders.  

Upon being addressed he will thank them for there great hospitality and the wonderful opportunity they imparted upon him and say good-bye to all.  

With that he will get up and leave the building, not bothering to look around to anyone else but the guy with the letter.  

He walks back up to the officer,"So where to now?"


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
4:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

As Jeremiah made his way back to the USAF lieutenant, he realized he was still holding the plane ticket in his hands.  Looking at the departure time, a flight from Will Rogers World Airport left for Denver at 6:45pm the next day.

Jeremiah then noticed that there were footsteps sounding in the grass along side of his own.  A slight glance brought recognition, Jack Jones, the teenage son of one of the tribal elders.  That Jeremiah heard him was quite surprising.  Jack could almost never be heard, unless he wanted to be.  The young man had a surprising array of talents, including some said, being in tune with the spirits.

He didn't say anything to Jeremiah, possibly testing Jeremiah on how long it would take him to notice Jack was there.


----------



## Calim (May 5, 2003)

Jeremiah stopped walking and playfully looks in the opposite direction of Jack pretending to have thought he heard something in the other direction.  "Damn, I sure could have thought I heard something."

Jeremiah then trying to stifle a grin, "Oh well" and starts moving again.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
4:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

As Jeremiah continued to walk, he heard steps to the right, nothing, then steps to the left.  For a brief few seconds, Jeremiah could almost swear he heard steps on the right and left.


----------



## Calim (May 5, 2003)

Jeremiah will stop after realizing Jack had bought it and look straight at him and start smiling real big like a big brother to his little brother.


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
4:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

As Jeremiah spun around to let Jack in on the joke, Jack was not looking up.  Currently, he was concentrating on an intricate pattern of taps to the right and left of Jeremiah.  

When Jack did realize it, he almost ran into Jeremiah but not for cat-like reflexes and agility that ballet dancers would die to have.

Jack blushed both at being caught unawares and at missing the joke earlier.  He joked and made small talk as the two neared the officer, then still some distance away, asked, "So, you are leaving us, yet you do not know the path you will travel?"


----------



## Calim (May 5, 2003)

"Jack, there are so many paths to take, I hope this will start me down the right one."  Kind of half smiling back at Jack.  "Thank you for being my friend, Jack."


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
4:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Jack smiled at the words and the inner light within him could be seen through his eyes.  Jack's eyes were on the ground as they walked together, his feet weaving yet another intricate pattern as he walked.

"I'm more than your friend, Jeremiah," Jack replied. "I'm your conscience for I am the truth.  You think . . ." *Thud*

As they neared the car, Jeremiah was watching Jack as he spoke . . . Jack looked up for an instant - then fell on the ground like a newborn taking his first steps.  Seeing him sprawled so was almost unnatural.

Standing there, directly in Jack's sight path . . . was a well-dressed Air Force Lieutenant.


----------



## Vardeman (May 5, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Washington Dulles International Airport
> The Tarmac
> 
> The airman made a deft blocking maneuver against the swing by Montoya, showing he had some skill with hand to hand fighting.  As Montoya landed on his feet on the tarmac, an elderly woman could be heard above him, "You leave that nice young man alone" and the thud of an unwieldly purse against a body.
> ...




Montoya leaned around the cart, taking as much cover as possible, and fired off a shot at the armed airman.  Hearing the other airman behind the cart, he pondered whether he could tip it over.

V


----------



## Calim (May 5, 2003)

Looking around not seeming to notice the fall, which Jack hardly ever did.  "Well Jack, I will see you soon."   Jeremiah extended his hand to give the young one a hand up as well as to shake it goodbye.  


_What is he saying about being my conscience?_


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Washington Dulles International Airport
The Tarmac_

Leaning around the cart, Montoya snapped off a well-placed shot, hitting the airman in the weapon shoulder and spinning him to the ground.

At that same moment, the black sedan brakes squealed and fish-tailed to a stop.  All four doors opened with what appeared to be a USAF Major, one other officers, and what had to be some hard-nosed journalist in a goatee and turtle-neck sweater.  The two officers were using their doors for cover.

OOC: Durant, Montoya


----------



## Keia (May 5, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
4:30pm, Late Spring, 2003 _

Jack took the offered hand and pulled himself up.  As he stood, he placed Jeremiah between himself and the airman, much like younger children did when they wanted someone to stick up for them.

"You . . . are going with that?" Jack whispered.


----------



## Calim (May 5, 2003)

"Yes I am.  Why do you ask?"  Looking towards Jack and back to the officer trying to take stock.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 6, 2003)

"Davis, what's going on!"  Durant is twisting his neck back and forth, trying to get a look at what is occurring outside.  He braces to keep his balance as the car swerves around and picks up speed.
_/After Davis explains/_
"Hand me one of those Glocks you were about to put in my gear!  Looks like it's time to start earning my paycheck!"


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

_Washington Dulles International Airport
The Tarmac_

Looking out the window as the sedan began braking, Durant saw two airmen engaged in a fight with a marine.  As the car skidded to a stop, the marine winged one of the airman while the other airman was crouched down behind a baggage cart, though on the opposite side.

Major Davis braced himself for the stop while he explained to Durant, "They're in the trunk with your gear.  You know, the gear the lieutenant stowed for you."


----------



## Nuke261 (May 6, 2003)

Washington Dulles International Airport
The Tarmac

"Aww, hell," Durant grumbled as the car fish-tailed into a controlled stop.  Everyone's doors opened and the Major and his driver jumped out.  As he threw his door open, Durant spoted the airman kneeling on the other side of the luggage rack and proceeded to charge into him and knock him to the ground.  _There has got to be an easier way to make a living..._


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

_Washington Dulles International Airport
The Tarmac_

Durant rushed out of the sedan leaping over the connecting arm of the baggage cart and into the airman.  The airman, rising from his crouch, was caught unawares from this new threat and takes a solid hit.  The airman doesn't fall though, staggering he moves to the dropped gun of the airman by the stairs and picks it up.

Two shots rig out as the airman picked up the gun - the final shot ensuring he wouldn't be using it as he fell to the ground, blood pooling around his head.

At the sedan, Major Davis lowered his sidearm and motioned to the officer in the car with him to do likewise.  He called out, "Easy, marine.  I'm Major Davis, USAF - we're all on the same side here, now anyway."

OOC: Durant, Montoya


----------



## Nuke261 (May 6, 2003)

Durant first verified the airman was dead.  He then proceeded to check the body, emptying pockets and pouches, as well as checking inside his shirt and waistband.  He also pocketed the firearm the airman had picked up, placing it inside his own waistband, under his vest.    If nobody else checked the fist dead airman, Durant does the same with him.  He looked over anything of interest, such as I.D.s and paperwork, as he walked back over to the car.


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
4:30pm, Late Spring, 2003 _

A breeze began to blow across the grasses.  At first, it felt soothing in the hot spring sun, but now it felt chill - as though the breeze passed right through Jeremiah.  Jack kept Jeremiah between himself and the airman.

The airman noted Jeremiah's arrival and moved to open the trunk for Jeremiah's gear.

When the airman was out of sight behind the trunk, Jack leaned close to Jeremiah's ear and whispered, ". . . because he's . . . dead inside."


----------



## Calim (May 6, 2003)

Looking twice at Jack and then truly for the first time at the officer.  Bending down to get a real good hug, Jeremiah whispers into Jacks ear in Choctaw" Dead inside?"

upon hearing Jack's response Jeremiah will look over the officer again(Sensing Motive) trying to see if he is just a military guy or something more.  

_Of course he is something more he came attached to this "Eyes only" message thingie but Jack's people learned to be pretty good judges of character._


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
4:30pm, Late Spring, 2003 _

Jeremiah looked over the airman as he moved around the car to open the rear passenger door as well.  He didn't seem unusual, other than in a military sort of way. 

Precise movements, practiced ease, nothing wasted - borne of lots of practice, impassive face - he looked like a man on duty.  As the airman approached, Jeremiah noticed the name tag LT. Trey Kelso.  Nothing unusual about that.

"Everything alright, sir?" the airman asked.  A cloud passed over the sun, the warmth from the sunlight gone a few moments.

Jack leaned in from behind Jeremiah and whispered, his voice pleading, "Stall, tell him to come back tomorrow."


----------



## Calim (May 6, 2003)

_Bluffung all the way_ 

"Sir, Captain er Lieutenant, sorry I am not sure of your rank still, my friend here just reminded me of an important tribal gathering that is scheduled to happen tonight, can we do this tomorrow, after all it is only 2 or 3 hours to the airport from here."

Smiling and confidant that this should not be to out of the ordinary.


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
4:30pm, Late Spring, 2003

The airman gave one curt nod and replied, "Very well, sir.  Please be certain you're here at 3:30pm tomorrow.  We'll depart from here directly to Will Rogers."

The airman turned tightly on his heel and proceeded to close the doors and the trunk.  All the while, Jack patted Jeremiah on the back.  

The warmth of the sun was definitely baking Jeremiah's skin.


----------



## Calim (May 6, 2003)

Jeremiah watches the airman leave and then walks off with Jack.  "Now what was that all about?"


----------



## Vardeman (May 6, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *Washington Dulles International Airport
> The Tarmac
> 
> Durant rushed out of the sedan leaping over the connecting arm of the baggage cart and into the airman.  The airman, rising from his crouch, was caught unawares from this new threat and takes a solid hit.  The airman doesn't fall though, staggering he moves to the dropped gun of the airman by the stairs and picks it up.
> ...




Montoya almost felt rather than saw the blur of someone passing by him and the cart.  He placed his back to the baggage cart and knelt on the tarmac, his gun aimed at the two air force officers.  "Come on, airedales," he growled as he glanced nervously around, trying to take stock of the situation.  "I got enough bullets for all of ya!"  He flinched at the sound of two quick gunshots from the other side of his cover, ready to make a break or shoot it out.  When the major lowered his weapon, Montoya kept his up, not willing to trust anyone just yet.  "Some peoples ideas of sides have gotten screwed up here... sir..." he almost spit the last word as a curse.  Slowly he began backing toward the edge of the cart and glancing around to see if anyone was waiting for him.

V


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

_Washington Dulles International Airport
The Tarmac_

"I can understand that, marine," Major Davis said.  As he spoke he slowly set his weapon on the ground rather than holstering it.  "This area's going to be a zoo in about two minutes, so I don't have much time to explain.  All I can tell you is that those two corpses were not the two I sent to meet you.  I don't know where they are but I suspect they're dead.  There are people after you which is why I arranged to allow you to keep your gear on a commercial flight.  If I were after you, why would I let you keep your gear.  I could have easily arranged otherwise.  I'm on your side here."

Looking over the baggage cart, Davis called out, "Durant, we're running out of time here.  You two take my car to the plane, gate C-44.  I'll clean things up here.  We'll be lucky if you two aren't on the evening news."

Faces were plastered in many of the airport's observation windows looking down at the scene before them.


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Durant first verified the airman was dead.  He then proceeded to check the body, emptying pockets and pouches, as well as checking inside his shirt and waistband.  He also pocketed the firearm the airman had picked up, placing it inside his own waistband, under his vest.    If nobody else checked the fist dead airman, Durant does the same with him.  He looked over anything of interest, such as I.D.s and paperwork, as he walked back over to the car. *




The airman Durant had tackled was dead, blood pooling on the pavement around his head.  The man carried a wallet, an extra clip for his weapon, and a cell phone, no other significant items were found on him.  The firearm Durant slide into his belt was a Beretta 92F.

The second airman was still alive and had much the same as the first, though no gun.  The name tags on the uniforms matched the i.d.'s in the wallets.


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_
> *Jeremiah watches the airman leave and then walks off with Jack.  "Now what was that all about?" *




Jack was all goofball and being silly as soon as the airman left - the irritating but lovable brother Jeremiah didn't have.  When Jeremiah posed his question, Jack got serious and quiet for a moment.  "The spirits said he was empty inside, I can't really explain it more.  Perhaps we could submit it to the elders to ponder - I don't want you to be dead inside, Jeremiah.  Then who would I make trip over their own feet."

Jack smiled and darted over to the young men's tent where Jeremiah was staying.


----------



## Calim (May 6, 2003)

Jeremiah will spend the rest of the day hanging out with everyone.  If he comes across an Elder he will mention it but Jeremiah does not make much of it thinking Jack has a little brother complex who does not want big brother to leave.


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

_National Archives and Records Administration building [NARA]
New York, New York
1:00pm, Late Spring 2003_

There were better places in New York to spend the afternoon.  Though this wasn't Leonard Campbell's day job, he was currently involved in gathering geneology research for a certain military officer receiving a medal from the President in a few days.  The administration had learned from past mistakes to make sure who they were dealing with before publicly making announcements.

Leonard was pondering the long list of favors that he had become tangled up in, resulting in him killing an afternoon, awaiting research, when a sharp looking air force officer approached him with an envelope . . . 



> Leonard looks at the officer across from him, and holds up the still unopened plane ticket. "So, this is a one-way ticket, right?" His voice shows that he didn't really expect an answer, and neither cares particularly for it. He puts the letter back in the envelope, but leaves the plane ticket out. He stands up and hands the envelope to the officer, putting the ticket in his jacket.
> 
> "Yeah, I'm in. I assume we're leaving right now...?"




"Sir," the airman responded, "I am to escort you to your residence to gather those personal items you feel will be necessary, then to your flight leaving JFK at 3:15 this afternoon."


----------



## Fanog (May 6, 2003)

_National Archives and Records Administration building [NARA]
New York, New York
1:00pm, Late Spring 2003_

"At three-fifteen, huh? You're not wasting time; last-minute deal, eh? --I'll need to wrap up here. Give me a minute."

With that, Leonard grabs together the papers he's been working on and sorts them a bit. He grabs a pen and a sheet of paper, and quickly writes a note explaining that he's been called away on urgent business, and that he is sorry that he is unable to complete the assignment. 

_Hmm, this won't exactly put me in his good book. It may not even matter after what I'm getting myself into, but just in case..._

Leonard thinks of the people who owe _him_ a favor. He picks one of them who would be suitable for the job, and quickly scribbles a last line, suggesting this person for the task. He puts the note on top of the stack of papers and puts them all in a folder. Leonard stands up, stuffs the pen and folder in his bag and deftly swings it over his shoulder. He picks up his jacket and walks to the officer.

"Okay, done. I'll just have to drop this off somewhere before we go to my apartment."


----------



## Vardeman (May 6, 2003)

*Washington Dulles International Airport
The Tarmac




Originally posted by Keia "I can understand that, marine," Major Davis said.  As he spoke he slowly set his weapon on the ground rather than holstering it.  "This area's going to be a zoo in about two minutes, so I don't have much time to explain.  All I can tell you is that those two corpses were not the two I sent to meet you.  I don't know where they are but I suspect they're dead.  There are people after you which is why I arranged to allow you to keep your gear on a commercial flight.  If I were after you, why would I let you keep your gear.  I could have easily arranged otherwise.  I'm on your side here."

Looking over the baggage cart, Davis called out, "Durant, we're running out of time here.  You two take my car to the plane, gate C-44.  I'll clean things up here.  We'll be lucky if you two aren't on the evening news."

Faces were plastered in many of the airport's observation windows looking down at the scene before them.
		
Click to expand...


*
Montoya stared the major in the eye, trying to get a read on him.  After a few tense seconds, he nodded and lowered and safed the Beretta, tucking it into the waistband of his uniform trousers.  "OK, sir," he growled, "So are... were these two really Air Force?"  As he spoke he moved over to the emergency stairs and retrieved his two packs, but not turning his back to any of the newcomers.  Seeing the journalist-looking fellow rifling the dead and unconscious bodies of his recent adversaries he thinks curiously, _Durant... now where have I heard that name before?  Pretty quick and good for a reporter..._
Montoya nodded at Durant and headed to the car, climbing into the back with his packs.

V


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
6:30pm, Late Spring, 2003 _



> _Originally posted by Jeremiah_
> *If he comes across an Elder he will mention it but Jeremiah does not make much of it thinking Jack has a little brother complex who does not want big brother to leave. *




Not surprisingly, Jeremiah did indeed bump into an Elder as Jeremiah was helping to clean-up after the evening meal.

"So you say Jack said he was 'dead inside?'  How odd . . .  I'm not really certain what that means - it could mean a great many things," the Elder mused, "You could be right, it may be just Jack wanting you around another day.  But . . . when it is time for the airman to arrive, you should come to the Elder's tent.  There you will await the airman.  If there is a problem, perhaps the Elders can help.  If everything is alright, then the Elders will have a talk with Jack."


----------



## Calim (May 6, 2003)

"I will do as you suggest, btw he will be here likely around 3:15pm since he wants to be on the road no later then 3:30pm, so I will see you then."  

With a smile and "thanks" Jeremiah continues cleaning up and will go back outside and sit with some of the elders to hear there stories.

_You know I like listening to these old stories and looking at there older relics and can't help but feel drawn to them like the languages, hmmm maybe I can learn to be an archaeologist someday._


----------



## Keia (May 6, 2003)

_Cornell University
Ithaca, New York
4:30pm Late Spring, 2003_



> . . . Tapping the edge of the letter against her lips, her mind began to whirl with the possibilities, weighing and analyzing the letter’s text. Could she just step away on some wild goose-chase just at the brink of tenure?
> 
> What the hell…interesting things never happened to people who didn’t take a risk or two.
> 
> ...




“Ma’am, my only responsibility over the next several hours is to see you safely on a plane to LaGuardia Airport out of Tomkins at 19:55 tonight,” the sharply dressed airman responded.  Standing well over six feet tall, the airman certainly knew how to fill up a doorway well.  The airman whose nametag read ‘Lt. Jonas Terrell’ added with a very slight smile, “So wherever you go, that’s where I’ve got to go.  I’m just doing my job.”


----------



## Nuke261 (May 7, 2003)

Durant met Major Davis at the car and handed him everything he had found on the bodies, except the Barreta and extra magazine.  "I don't recognize these guys from their i.d.'s, not that I expected to."  He then handed the wallets (minus any cash) and cell phones to Davis.  "I'll brief the kid on the flight out."  With that Durant shook the Major's hand and walked to the car.  "Sergeant Montoya, Lieutenant Commander Craig Durant.  Looks like I'm your new C.O. for now.  We have a plane to catch, I'll explain all this on the way."  As Durant climbed into the car he added, "Nice work by the way, Montoya."


----------



## Vardeman (May 7, 2003)

Montoya busied himself inside the car checking his packs and their contents, but keeping an eye on the two officers as they conversed.  When Durant approached, Montoya studied him.



> "Sergeant Montoya, Lieutenant Commander Craig Durant. Looks like I'm your new C.O. for now. We have a plane to catch, I'll explain all this on the way." As Durant climbed into the car he added, "Nice work by the way, Montoya."




"Thank you, sir.  I do my best.  I've heard about you, and I sure hope you live up to your rep.  Something tells me that you kinda expected this, or at least something like this," Montoya replied.  "So what's the deal?  Were they some sort of imposters?  Or has the air farce gone schizo?"

V


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

The airman was certainly confused, this was the third turnaround today he would have to navigate in these woods – and this time, there was really no where to turn around.  He stopped the air force issued sedan and got out of the car.  He walked over to the log in the road and pondered it.  As he was trying to make the log lighter by looking at it, the airman heard the approach of someone coming down the slope. . . .



> . . . “I’m just going over here,” Rylee responded, as she ducked into cover behind a tree. The officer stopped where he was, and after making sure that he was not going anywhere, she opened the envelope, and began to read. “Fort Collins?” she muttered, “Where the hell is Fort Collins?” Still, what the letter suggested sounded interesting, even if it did not go into detail. Why not? It beat hanging around here, waiting to get shot.
> 
> “Sure, I’ll go,” she said at last, emerging from behind the tree to return the letter to the officer, “Lemme just get my stuff.” Without another word, she turned and went back into the woods, where she had left her backpack, near the trap. Hoisting it onto her back, she returned to the car, and tossed the backpack and rifle in the backseat. “Now… let’s see about getting that log out of the way”




“Yes, ma’am,” the airman said curtly, sounding quite relieved.  The airman was strong, well-built, and followed instructions well.  Rylee noted that he flexed well in all of the right places as he helped remove the blocking debris. Before long, the two of them were ready to move the offending log.

As Rylee bent over to start pushing the log, a shot rang out and shattered a rock on side of the path.  The shot was so close to Rylee she almost heard bees buzzing and wasn’t certain whether she had lost a few hairs in its passing.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 7, 2003)

"Don't call me ma'am.  Rylee will do just fine," she said with a small smile, pausing long enough to examine the airman.  It was amazing how much detail one missed when they were looking at someone through the crosshairs of a rifle.  After getting a good look at the airman, including the name on his name badge, she started toward the log.  "Did you have a tough time getting here?"  She said this simply to make conversation... she knew how tough it was to get this far, that was the whole reason she had bought the cabin up here.  

If the airman answers, she does not catch it, as her attention is drawn to the rock that had just shattered on the path.  She uttered a string of curse words that was so markedly American, in belied her heavy Irish accent as she dove for cover behind the car.  She risked a quick glance at the airman, assuming that he had also heard the shot, before scanning the trees, searching for the faceless sniper.  With one hand, she checked the car door to see if it was locked, hoping to get to her rifle.  She did not want to go for her second weapon, unless she had to.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

_Cornell University
Ithaca, New York
4:30pm Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *
> “Ma’am, my only responsibility over the next several hours is to see you safely on a plane to LaGuardia Airport out of Tomkins at 19:55 tonight,” the sharply dressed airman responded.  Standing well over six feet tall, the airman certainly knew how to fill up a doorway well.  The airman whose nametag read ‘Lt. Jonas Terrell’ added with a very slight smile, “So wherever you go, that’s where I’ve got to go.  I’m just doing my job.” *




The former child-genius glanced at the officer with wide dark eyes but she didn't say what was in her thoughts about where someone as cute as him could follow her.  Coughing self-consciously, she gathered her things together, shoving all kinds of papers and random disks into her tough bookbag.

"Well, um...Lt. Terrell," she began, his name coming out rather shyly.  Lorelai had always been a sap for a man in uniform and this airman was no different.  "Its not going to be an interesting job just watching me all day.  I guess we should go to my apartment so I can pack."

She paused in realization, her laptop halfway into its aluminum case.  "How long a stay should I pack for?  And what do you mean 'see me safely'...um...does that mean something might happen to me?"


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

_Washington Dulles International Airport
The Tarmac
1:15pm, Late Spring 2003_



> "I don't recognize these guys from their i.d.'s, not that I expected to." He then handed the wallets (minus any cash) and cell phones to Davis. "I'll brief the kid on the flight out."




Major Davis smiled at Durant, though Durant could see the strain catching at the Major's eyes, worry about explaining what just happened, finding his missing airmen, dealing with airport security, reporters, paperwork and the assorted b.s. that comes with something like this.

"I'll call as soon as I've got some intel for you," Davis said. "I'd wish you luck, but . . . ah, h*ll, good luck."

Major Davis walked away to deal with the incident at the tarmac, both airman he started with flanking him.

OOC: Durant


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

As the rock shattered near him, the airman (one Lt. T. H. Simms, according to his tag) joined Rylee in discovering new and different uses for the English language as he drove for cover behind the vehicle.  Amazingly in his dive and roll, the airman came up into a crouch, holding his sidearm.

Rylee followed the airman to the cover of the black sedan.  Glancing through the rolling hills with the familiar knowledge of the terrain and features, Rylee spotted the shooter maybe 200 feet off in the distance.  He was prone on the ground with cover so decent, Rylee wasn’t certain she’d be able to spot him again were she to move.  

Her thoughts were disrupted by the ping of metal on metal and the warm sensation on her upper arm.  Glancing down at it, Rylee could see the blood flowing from the graze (Damage =7).  Looking at the hole in created in the sedan as it passed through, Rylee was confident in her knowledge . . . it was a sniper rifle.

OOC: Rylee


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 7, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Amazingly enough, her language got even even more colorful when she realized she was bleeding.  She could see the sniper, but she would probably have a better chance of actually being able to shoot him with her rifle, which was in the car.  Ducking down behind the sedan, she once again reached up for the door handle, to check to see if the car door was locked.  "Go stróice an diabhal do bhall fearga,"she swore at the sniper, fairly certain he would understand what she was saying, but not caring if he took offense to it.  She did not bother with the wound on her arm... she would look at it when she was no longer in a firefight.

"Simms, did you see him?" She asked finally, remembering that the airman was there too.  "He's at about ten o'clock, under some brush.  Is he a friend of yours?"  If he was, she supposed she would be finding out soon enough.  Could it be coincidence that the airman showed up at the same time as the IRA?  Not bloody likely.  She would just have to keep an eye on him.  And if he and the sniper were not together... well, Simms was cute enough that Rylee would not mind keeping an eye on him anyway.


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lt. Simms glanced over the car door through the sedan and spotted the sniper on the other side.  “I see him, not mine, sorry,” the airman responded to Rylee’s insinuation.  He placed his shoulder over the hood of the sedan and fired off a shot with practiced ease, finding the sniper with the bullet (nat 20) as well as his eyes.

Rylee moved to the back passenger door and tried the handle.  It stuck slightly as she tried it but it opened.  Leaning in, Rylee recovered her rifle, giving herself a better chance against the sniper. 

Simm’s shot must have thrown off the sniper’s aim as the next shot from him impacted twenty feet up on a tree near the sedan, the same tree Rylee stood behind not five minutes ago.

OOC: Rylee


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

_Cornell University
Ithaca, New York
4:30pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Lorelai_*
> She paused in realization, her laptop halfway into its aluminum case.  "How long a stay should I pack for?  And what do you mean 'see me safely'...um...does that mean something might happen to me?" *




"I'm sorry, ma'am.  I wasn't privy to any information that didn't include where to find you and what plane to make sure you board," Lt Terrell responded.  "As for anything happening to you, you can be sure that nothing will happen while on my watch . . ."

Lt. Terrell would have continued had he not been thrust bodily from the doorway into shelf adjacent to the door.  The loud crash and scattering books and papers drew Lorelai's attention briefly away from the hulking shape now filling the doorway. . .

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

_National Archives and Records Administration building [NARA]
New York, New York
1:00pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Leonard Campbell_
> * "Okay, done. I'll just have to drop this off somewhere before we go to my apartment." *




"Not a problem, sir. In fact, if you give me directions on who to give the envelope, I'd be happy to see it delivered, if it will assure your prompt arrival on that flight," the airman offered.

The airman directed Leonard to a black sedan in front of the NARA building, parked in a no parking zone.  The airman looked sheepishly at Leonard as he got in the driver's side.  The drive to the apartment was uneventful, or as uneventful as New York traffic can be mid-afternoon.  Barely an hour and a half remained before Campbell's flight.

OOC: Campbell


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 7, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"Don't apologize, I would like you a lot less if he was with you," Rylee replied, finally able to recover her rifle.  She grinned ferally, and taking aim with her rifle, she fired one shot at the sniper before ducking back behind the sedan.  

Absently, she wondered just how long the sniper had been there, and if he was the patient type.  She had a few days worth of trail rations, she could take cover behind this car for several days.  Could the sniper do the same?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

_Cornell University
Ithaca, New York
4:30pm Late Spring, 2003_

Her first thought.  _Don't mess up that perfect bod!_

Her second thought barely had a chance to form but ended with the click of her aluminum case locking her laptop safely into place.  "Office hours are from 2 to 4 Monday and Wednesday."

Nice and wordy and probably would be ineffectual if it wasn't followed by her swinging that hefty aluminum case right into the intruder's gut.  "Sorry but you'll have to come back."  

_What the hell is going on here?_


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Shots fired out over the course of the next 20 seconds. Lt. Simms was having difficulty duplicating the success he initially demonstrated, and, while Rylee appeared much more accurate, her shots (3) had not found the sniper either.

Rylee heard Lt. Simms muttering to himself, "thinking positive thoughts, thinking positive thoughts."

The sniper, whoever he was, was having much greater success.  After being wounded and missing a shot wildly, the sniper shot off the side mirror of the sedan, inches from Rylee's head as she prepard to return fire.  His next shot was much closer, tearing through the Rylee's mesh vest and part of her shoulder (Damage 8), then continuing into the side of the ridge.

Silence ensured as a flurry of activity appeared to be occurring by the sniper.  Rylee's knowledge of the possible weapon made her think that perhaps the sniper was reloading.

OOC: Rylee


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2003)

_Arnold Arboretum of Harvard
Boston, Massachusetts 
4:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucus Fisher was enjoying a stroll through the Arboretum after his mid-afternoon lecture for one of the many social clubs of Harvard University.  Lilac Sunday was fast approaching and Lucus had been given permission to walk the area after the lecture.  The scent was almost overwhelming, and it wasn’t complicated by the smells of others crowding the walks, currently. In a few days, hundreds of people would be touring the gardens, the lilac area in particular.  But, fate had decided that Lucus Fisher would not be in attendance on that day . . . 



> "You're booked on flight out tonight, sir." The lieutenant passes over a plane ticket to Lucas as he takes back the folder, placing it back into his briefcase.
> 
> "Short notice. If this is going to be a long term assignment, I'll need someone to pick up some of my belongings for me. But I expect you've got that covered as well?"
> 
> ...




The airman noted that he had to accompany Lucus and see him on the plane.  Looking at the ticket, Lucus noted that his flight was at 8:25pm out of Logan International, barely four hours to pack and get to the airport.

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2003)

"Fine, stick with me.  I'll need to head back home, pick up some gear and a change of clothes, but after that I'm ready to go."  Lucas takes the lead, making for his apartment.

"So, short notice on the flight.  Looks like you'd pretty much figured I'd say yes."  Lucas chats amiably with the Airman as he heads towards the exit of the Arboretum.  "What would you have done with the reservation if I'd said no?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 7, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"This just isn't my day..." Rylee muttered as she ducked behind the sedan to examine the wound to her shoulder.  God, it burned.  "And I just repaired this vest too, you bloody git!"  She shouted at the sniper, not really caring enough to make her curses make sense.

While the sniper was reloading, Rylee took the opportunity to search the area for any trees that were closer to the sniper thanshe was, that were large enough to provide cover to her.  _How many bullets has he shot so far?_ she thought trying to remember.  The next time he paused to reload, she thought about trying to get a little closer, for a better shot.  Before she ducked back behind the sedan once more, she took one more shot at the sniper.


----------



## Fanog (May 7, 2003)

_National Archives and Records Administration building [NARA]
New York, New York
1:00pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Thanks for the offer, but I'd rather do it myself. It might save me some grace, turning it in personally."

_Yeah, right. Don't expect to ever get something done from him again... Still, I've got to keep up something of a reputation. Favors go round quick here. I guess this guy isn't going to make it easy on me to take the time, better try the reasonable approach._

"What do you say -- I'll first pack: If there's time left, we'll drive by on the way over to airport. If we're out of time, I'll leave it for you to handle. Deal?"

After they've settled that, Leonard follow the officer to the car, walking over to the passenger seat. He raises an eyebrow at the officer's sheepish look, as if asking 'What's wrong?'. Once he's in the car and they're underway, Leonard picks the place ticket out of his jacket and opens it.

_Colorado?! My god, what's there to do there... Hmm, maybe we'll just assemble at Collins and take a flight towards the interesting part. Well, no use getting worked up now, I'm in already._

"So, luitenant - This is going to be quite a long flight, do you have some kind of mission file for me, or should I bring my own reading material? And by the way - Am I on a commercial flight, or a private? Would be handy to know for what I can bring on the plane..."

The rest of the ride is spent in silence, as far as Leonard is concerned. His thoughts are with his apartment, the place he'd been avoiding as much as possible ever since he got back.

_Not a good place to be at the moment. I'll be happy to be away again. Damnit, what went wrong..._

A blank look comes upon Leonard's face, he stares out the window as the airman drives him up to the apartment. Once they arrive, Leonard takes a look on his watch and jumps out of the car, taking his shoulder bag with him.

"I'll need about fifteen minutes. Will you stay in the car, or are you coming up?"


----------



## Nuke261 (May 7, 2003)

Washington Dulles International Airport
The Tarmac



> *"Thank you, sir.  I do my best.  I've heard about you, and I sure hope you live up to your rep.  Something tells me that you kinda expected this, or at least something like this," Montoya replied.  "So what's the deal?  Were they some sort of imposters?  Or has the air farce gone schizo?"
> 
> V *




Durant settled into his seat as the drive across the tarmac began.  "I wish I knew more about this whole thing.  Truth of the matter is, I have been back in the states for about  25 minutes, and I have known about this entire situation for about 20."  Durant takes the Beretta out of his waistband and offers it to Montoya as he continues.  
"The short, generic version is that the Air Force has an extremely Top Secret project in Colorado and it has been compromised.  Forces wanting the project for their own reasons have infiltrated the organization.  This concerns you and me due to the fact that our names are on a list of people being considered by the Air Force to join the project.  But the bad guys have the list and are trying to kill everyone on it.  So you and me, being the first people contacted by the real Air Force, and still being alive, get to track down the other people and keep them alive.  Oh yeah, and we will probably kill a lot more bad guys on the way."
"Any questions before I begin the interesting parts?"


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Cornell University
Ithaca, New York
4:30pm Late Spring, 2003_

Whether it was poor lighting or a slip on newly fallen paper on the ground, Lorelai swings wildly at the shape in the doorway.  Her case misses everything and the momentum of the case combined with the slip on the papers resulted in a spectacular almost circus-like fall on top of Lt. Terrell.  Terrell, for his part, did his best to catch the Professor on her way down as he lay on the ground.

When Lorelai looked up from the arms of her protector, standing in the doorway was Tiny, or at least that’s what the students called him.  Standing 6’8” and weighing over 350 lbs., Tiny was anything but.  The center for Cornell University, the young man possessed monstrous strength and great size.  His intellect wasn’t too far from his other attributes, except he wasn’t the most agile person in the world.  In earlier days, he would have been referred to as ‘Fat Albert,’ though the students of today didn’t remember such things.

“Professor, I’m so sorry, I didn’t see the man there.  Are you two . . . busy? I, uh . . . I wanted to have you look over my computer program before tomorrow’s lab?” Tiny asked in a voice that matched his size.

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Vardeman (May 8, 2003)

> Durant settled into his seat as the drive across the tarmac began. "I wish I knew more about this whole thing. Truth of the matter is, I have been back in the states for about 25 minutes, and I have known about this entire situation for about 20." Durant takes the Beretta out of his waistband and offers it to Montoya as he continues.



Montoya grinned and pulled his own confiscated Beretta from his waistband.  "Picked up my own souvenir, sir," he chuckled.  Turning serious again he said, "So you're about 10 minutes ahead of the game on me...  Go on."



> "The short, generic version is that the Air Force has an extremely Top Secret project in Colorado and it has been compromised. Forces wanting the project for their own reasons have infiltrated the organization. This concerns you and me due to the fact that our names are on a list of people being considered by the Air Force to join the project. But the bad guys have the list and are trying to kill everyone on it. So you and me, being the first people contacted by the real Air Force, and still being alive, get to track down the other people and keep them alive. Oh yeah, and we will probably kill a lot more bad guys on the way."
> "Any questions before I begin the interesting parts?"



Montoya pondered the Commander's explanation for a second and then replied, "Yes sir.  Any idea who and where the rest of these people are?  And what kind of project calls for a... pardon the expression, sir... a renegade Seal officer and a recon marine from the barrio out in the middle of Colorado?"

V


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

_Cornell University
Ithaca, New York
4:30pm Late Spring, 2003_

"You scared me, coming in like that!" Lorelai chatised Tiny as her heart stopped fluttering to the high winds.  _Especially after a visit from an officer with a mysterious packet and all, hinting at nefarious things.  Damn I'm all nerves now._

Glancing at the officer, her face flushed a pink hue.  "Uh, so sorry about that," she managed to get out while struggling to stand up again with some dignity.  Her hands brushed over her clothes, jeans and a cute flimsy top that made her look like any other Cornell student instead of their professor.

"I guess there's some time before we have to go, right?" she asked the lieutenant as she offered him a hand up but finished the question with an answer for her student.  "But I can check it out sure."


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Rylee had a few seconds to think as the silence in the woods continued.  She counted bullets: two grazed her, one missed into the tree, one into the rock, one into the side mirror – five in all.  As the sniper was occupied, Rylee took another shot with the Winchester, hitting the sniper or very near him.  It was difficult to tell at this range.  The possible success was contagious as both Rylee and Lt. Simms found the range on the sniper – this time there was no doubt he had been hit.

Over ten seconds passed between shots from the sniper.  After being hit several times, the sniper’s shot was nowhere near his target.

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lucas_
> *"So, short notice on the flight.  Looks like you'd pretty much figured I'd say yes."  Lucas chats amiably with the Airman as he heads towards the exit of the Arboretum.  "What would you have done with the reservation if I'd said no?" *




"Well, sir, I was instructed to take the reservation myself," the airman replied.  He then offered, "I really don't know what your letter said though to make you drop what your doing and hop on an airplane with no notice, if you don't mind me saying so, sir."  

The airman, one Lt. Timothy Johnson, pointed the way to his black sedan.  Johnson was having some difficulty keeping up with Lucas' long practiced stride without hustling himself.

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 8, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_



She sighed softly in relief when the sniper's next shot fell nowhere near her.  She did not like the idea of getting shot a third time, especially since each successful wound fell closer and closer to being fatal.  Clearly, today was not her day.

"Nice shooting," she said quietly to the airman, hastily taking another shot before taking cover behind the sedan.  In the mean time, she was keeping count of the number of bullet the sniper fired.  If she was right, then he would need to reload after five, and that would be her best chance to move!


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

After exchanging shots over the next twenty seconds (during which Rylee reloaded), Rylee had counted four shots from the sniper.  She leaned over the car, snapped off one final shot (leaving two in the weapon), and ducked behind the car to wait out the sniper’s fifth shot.  But it never came.

Rylee and Lt. Simms exchanged glances with each other, then looked over the car to the sniper’s position – seeing no activity.  Simms offered, “Let me head over there and see if he’s alive.  You can cover me with that rifle of yours.”

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Employee Rear Parking Lot
JFK Space Center, Florida
8:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _*Modified*_
> After a long day at the Kennedy Space Center, Andreev walked to his car to head back to his apartment to get, he hoped, a decent night’s sleep for a change. He realized, however, at the sight of a U.S. Military officer standing by his car, that it is going to be an even longer night than he expected . . .




As Andreev approached his car in the dimming twilight, the officer came more in focus.  Statuesque was the first word to come to mind, then female . . . definitely female.  Women that looked that good didn’t sign up for the armed forces.  If it wasn’t for her obvious military stance and manner, Andreev would have thought this was an prank of some kind.  Her red hair and overall appearance was military code – she didn’t need any accessories to look as good as she did.

The airwoman, a Lt. Chris Reed by what Andreev could make out on the nametag, explained her reason for being there and handed Andreev the packet with the labels “Top Secret” and “Eyes Only,” detailing a “chance to pursue your lifetime goals in a unique opportunity.” Andreev had heard rumors around NASA of a top-secret American project, and in fact, several of his colleagues had been selected for it. He had even had dinner with an old colleague, and although she was reluctant to give any details, she maintained that it was the opportunity of a lifetime, and that she hoped that someday Andreev himself would be summoned. Andreev very much doubted this, due to his nationality and the prejudices held to this very day, but here he was, looking at this letter inviting him to pursue his lifetime goals. 

Included with the letter was a plane ticket for a flight first thing in the morning . . . and a note from a Lt. Commander Craig Russell Durant.  The note read:_

Andreev,
    This opportunity is much more than what it seems.  Trust me, you are very interested.  Leave immediately.  Do not return to work or home unless it is for something extremely urgent.  
    Contact *Lt. Luther P. Donovan at Seymour Johnson Air Force Base, North Carolina.  Advise him of the situation and my arrival.  I will meet with both of you there, A.S.A.P..  *
    Here's to old times!
        Craig Durant_

Lt. Reed said, in a subdued Texan accent, “Sir, what is your response?”

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 8, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_



"If he is still alive, I would prefer to put a bullet in his brain myself," Rylee replied, checking the number of shells she had left.  Not that she got any special pleasure out of killing IRA assassins, but she reste a bit easier if she knew for certain that they were dead.  "If you really want to go, though, suit yourself.  Careful though, there might be a second one waiting out in the trees somewhere."  It was not unheard of for te IRA t send to assassins, just to make sure the job got done.  

While the airman went out to check the sniper, Rylee kept an eye on him and the surrounding forest, in search of any other signs of movement.  Just in case, her rifle was resting on the sedan, ready to aim and shoot at a moment's notice.  

Now that the affect of the adrenaline was starting to wear off, she was more aware of just how much her wounds hurt, and just how much she was bleeding.  It was making her feel light- headed!  After she had seen for herself that the sniper was dead, she would definitely be retrieving the first aid kit she kept in her bag for such emergencies... in particular, that flask of good Irish wiskey!


----------



## kid A (May 8, 2003)

Andreev glanced over the letter once more, searching for any specifics concerning this "unique opportunity."  He was not surprised to find, however, that the letter offered no more clue than it had upon its first reading.  Vague as it was, he could not deny his excitement, remembering the whispered rumors around NASA.  

He re-read the note from Durant.  Again, the details were at a minimum, but...

_It's been a hell of a long time since I've heard from Durant._ 

Still, he trusted him.  Durant, as he remembered, was a bit rough around the edges(to say the very least of his friend).  But Andreev had always enjoyed his company.  And despite the briefness of their friendship, he knew Durant was not a bullter.  Durant was the type who trusted few, and although Andreev did not know this Lt. Donovan, Durant had vouched for him.  _Yes,_ he thought, _I can trust him._ 

"Well, Lt. Reed, I can hardly refuse such an offer, vague though it may be.  I notice that the flight is early in morning, but I was wondering if I would perhaps have time to stop by my apartment before we depart.  I would like to pick up something of a personal effect for the trip, if you do not mind."

Andreev thought about which bottle of vodka to take, to catch up on old times with Durant...


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2003)

"To be honest, Lieutenant, this job offer is rather well timed.  I've just finished the last of a series of talks I've been giving, and there's not been any sign of additional employment in the near future."  Lucas slackens off his pace a little, letting the airman catch up.  "Plus the rather generous pay is definitely an added attraction."

Lucas glances up at the black sedan.  "We're driving?  OK.  I'll give you directions to my place.  That is, unless you already know my address."


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Simms nodded, and began his approach to the unmoving sniper.  Moving quietly and from tree to tree, Simms showed that he had some skill in traveling through the wild - though the dress blue uniform made him stand out in the greens and browns of the forest.

After many tense seconds, in which the flutter of birds some 400 feet off caused a brief alarm, Simms gave a motion to Rylee that the sniper was dead.

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Employee Rear Parking Lot
JFK Space Center, Florida
8:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Ilianov said:
			
		

> *"Well, Lt. Reed, I can hardly refuse such an offer, vague though it may be.  I notice that the flight is early in morning, but I was wondering if I would perhaps have time to stop by my apartment before we depart.  I would like to pick up something of a personal effect for the trip, if you do not mind."*




"Not a problem, sir," the airwoman responded, "If you would retrieve anything you need out of your vehicle, I'd be more than happy to drive you to your apartment.  You should be ready to depart for the airport at 0400, sir."

Lt. Reed turned and walked over to a black sedan, USAF insignia on the side, and opened the rear passenger door.

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Cornell University
Ithaca, New York
4:30pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Nguyen_*
> "I guess there's some time before we have to go, right?" she asked the lieutenant as she offered him a hand up but finished the question with an answer for her student.  "But I can check it out sure." *




Emotions were readily apparent on Tiny's not so tiny face: remorse at his actions, hurt that he had upset his Professor _(or was there something more?)_.

Looking over the program offered by Tiny, it was exemplary as usual - he had even added a few features that weren't requested in the project.  Tiny, or Bruce Barkus III as noted on his program, had a keen mind and did outstanding work, even with his heavy sports schedule.

Lt. Terrell spoke up, "Miss, I believe you have a flight out of Tompkins in Syracuse at 7:45pm." Terrell busied himself with picking up papers and books that had fallen when he hit the bookshelf.

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_New York Apartments, East Side
New York, New York
1:40pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Campbell_
> * After they've settled that, Leonard follow the officer to the car, walking over to the passenger seat. He raises an eyebrow at the officer's sheepish look, as if asking 'What's wrong?'. . . .*




Leonard's best read is that the lieutenant is feeling embarrassed about parking in the no parking zone.



> *"So, luitenant - This is going to be quite a long flight, do you have some kind of mission file for me, or should I bring my own reading material? And by the way - Am I on a commercial flight, or a private? Would be handy to know for what I can bring on the plane...".*




"No sir, I wasn't privy to the contents of the envelope except for the flight ticket.  Any further information I'm certain will be obtained after your flight.  I believe it is a commercial flight, sir.  Be sure to bring your military id with you and I can see to getting any ordinance in a non-carry-on approved, sir.



> *"I'll need about fifteen minutes. Will you stay in the car, or are you coming up?"*




"Sir, I'll be coming with you, unless you insist otherwise," the airman responsed already getting out of the vehicle.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

_Cornell University
Ithaca, New York
4:30pm Late Spring, 2003_

"Oh?" Lorelai glanced up from the computer screen, dark eyes slightly unfocused.  As usual, she tended to be absorbed in her work to the exclusion of all else, especially pesky things like schedules.  "Well alright."

Smiling at Tiny, she nodded, pointing out a few things that could use a bit of tweaking before handing the CD back to him.  "I don't think you'll have a problem.  And if you have any questions, send me an email or talk to Dr. Mitchell.  I'm sure she can help you out.  Or Lacey, you know she's got a big crush on you."  Winking at him, she grinned some more before reaching out to pick up her bookbag crammed with stuff and her silver case.

"I'll be gone for a bit."  Mentally making a note to call her secretary and have Mitchell take over her classes, she started out the door to her tiny office...which with two overgrown men seemed a tad crowded.


----------



## Fanog (May 8, 2003)

_New York Apartments, East Side
New York, New York
1:40pm, Late Spring 2003_

"No, that's okay. Come on up. Don't mind the mess, though... I haven't been around much." A wry look comes upon Leonard's face, but he won't bother with more of an explanation.

He opens the door to his apartment and lets the airman in. The weird thing is that the apartment isn't really a mess. In fact, everything but the kitchen looks quite neat, almost as if it hasn't been lived in for several weeks at least. The kitchen is another story, where six empty boxes of take-out food are a testament to the fact that indeed someone has lived here for the past few days.. about six to be precise.

Leonard drops his bag on the table and hurries into the bedroom. He gets his large army bag and quickly packs some clothes and personal 'work' equipment. He returns to the living with the bag, also carrying his small sidearm and its ammo, stuffing those in the shoulder bag.

"That should do it. I'm set."

He lets the airman out, and is ready to close the door behind him. He looks back one last time, and seems to change his mind about something. "Wait a minute, there's one last thing I have to do here."

Leonard rushes back in, grabs pen and paper from his bag and wipes the kitchen table clean with a broad stroke of his arm. He take a bit of time to write a letter, in duplicate. One he leaves here, on the table near the front door. The other goes in an envelope, which he holds in his mouth, so as to carry all of his luggage.

"mwokay, mwet's gwo."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 8, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_


Once Simms motions that the sniper is dead, Rylee comes out from behind the car and begins to slowly make her way over to them.  Her progress is slow because she is still searching the trees for any signs of a second sniper.  It never hurt to be a little paranoid about these things, especially when on the run.

Once she reached Simms and the corpse, the first thing she did was look at the sniper's face.  Occasionally, she ran into people she had known from before, and so she would check, ju out of curiousity.  Then, she knelt down, and began searching for any IDs or papers that the sniper might have had.

"Simms, it looked like you had some training in traveling through the wild," she said as she was checking the corpse.  She was not ordinarily a conversationalist but, maybe talking would help her to ignore the pain in her shoulder.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
10:30pm, Late Spring, 2003 _

The rest of the evening passes uneventfully for Jeremiah.  In fact, a small celebration was held in his honor to thank him for the time spent and all of his help.  

Much of the evening was spent listening to the Elders and their stories.  Most were very entertaining and also provided morals through the story to subtly help the younger ones accept the teachings.

One story in particular, told by the oldest of the Elders, interested Jeremiah.  The tale told of the coming of the Spirits to the Indians and the help they provided - specifically mentioned was the spirits help in dealing with the dead.

OOC: Jeremiah


----------



## kid A (May 8, 2003)

"Thank you Leiutenant."

Andreev unlocked his car and set his bag on the driver's seat.  He reached over to the passenger's seat and grabbed his overcoat,  folding it over his arm.  He began to exit the car, but stopped, almost by instinct, and opened his field bag.  

Reaching deep in the bag, he found his revolver in it's holster.  Trying not to attract too much attention, and making it appear as though he was accounting for all of his things, he checked and found that the gun was loaded with all six bullets.  For the time being, he slipped the gun back into his bag, closed it, and locked his car.

_Just in case..._ 

Turning to the airwoman, he put on his best smile, not a difficult task facing such a beautiful woman presenting him with such an opportunity.  "Alright Lt. Reed, I am ready now to return to my apartment.  Tell me, do you like a good vodka?"


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
4:50pm Late Spring, 2003

Lt. Terrell directed Professor Nguyen to the car he was driving, a black sedan with the USAF insignia on the sides.  After opening the passenger door for you and ensuring you were in safely, Terrell drove Prof. Nguyen to her residence, a small townhouse near the off campus housing.

Terrell made small talk along the way: weather in upstate New York, how long was left to the end of the term, the Catskills.

Upon arrival, Lt. Terrell got out of the car and followed Lorelai up the steps to her townhouse.  He stopped her before she reached the door . . . which was slightly ajar.

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:30pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003_

It wasn’t very often that someone would find a Navy SEAL on a home front Air Force Base, but this was one of those times.  Lt. Donovan was currently on medical leave from his unit due to a broken leg in a bad fall.  Donovan endured the obvious ‘physician heal thyself’ jokes, but was shipped stateside to recuperate his leg.  Donovan learned from one of his superiors that they thought he would rush his recovery were he to remain at or near the field.

The leg feeling much better, Donovan was looking forward to being reassigned with his unit.  To pass the time waiting for the approval to come down from on high, Lt. Donovan had spent the better part of the past month testing some prototype rifles and writing reviews and recommendations.  The latest rifle was decent, but the recoil could use some adjustment – though he wouldn’t get to write the report anytime soon . . .



> “Okay. Let’s go.” With that said, he began walking towards the officer’s car. The Lieutenant, trying not to look surprised again, asked, “Don’t you have any questions.” Luke continued towards the car. “No sir. They want me for some secret mission at some base I never heard of, I’m in.”




“Very well, sir.  This is for you, then,” the airman said as he passed a flight ticket to Donovan.  “I’m to accompany you until you board the flight, at 1930 this evening.  Will you need to stop anywhere to pick up your gear, sir?”

OOC: Donovan


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
4:50pm Late Spring, 2003_

Lorelai frowned slightly.  "Oh no!  Did I forget to close the door again? " _Stupid absent-minded me!_  "Krizzel!  Krizzel!" she called out to her slinky black cat.  "Do you think he got out?  I hope not.  You'll help me look for him, won't you?  He's not an outside cat!"

Dropping her stuff onto the grass, she started looking around for her cat, snapping her fingers and calling out his name repeatedly.  A line of worry crossed her brow - any warning of danger completely forgotten as she headed to the door.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
4:50pm Late Spring, 2003_

With opportunity to surprise anyone inside lost, Lt. Terrell pushed open the door and stepped inside ahead of Lorelai.  Actively looking into the decent sized living room and up the stairs, Terrell had unholstered and draw his weapon.

Inside the living room / dining room that doubled as an overflow office and computer area, Lorelai quickly realized as she entered behind Terrell that things weren't as she left them.  To borrow from the television cop shows, the room had been tossed.  

"Miss, I think you should wait outside," Terrell said quietly, "Perhaps your cat is under one of the shrubs. . . "

Lorelai could tell that the Lt. was focused, trying to listen for any unusual sound, eyes darting - looking for danger.

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:35pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Under the hunting cap, the red hair and beard as well as other facial features mark the sniper as an Irishman.  An Irishman without a wallet or identification of any kind.  To Rylee, that meant serious trouble – that the big boys were interested in how long she breathed.

The sniper was well camouflaged and had hiking gear, but no rations or water.  An undercover shirt and sniper rifle with an extra clip rounded out his military equipment.  The rifle, Rylee noted, had no serial numbers or identifiable markings that she noted.

Simms crouched at the body and looked around in the woods for trouble while Rylee searched the body.  “Yes, ma’am,” he replied, “I’ve had some survival training and seen some live action.  Nothing compared the outdoor life you seem to lead though, ma’am.  Do you feel like there’s still someone watching us?”

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Lear Jet (Tangent Communications)
Air over New York
2:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Durant and Montoya continue their discussion on the way to the jet and during the flight.

The private Lear jet was owned by a company called Tangent Communications, or at least that was what was emblazoned on the side of the jet.  The pilot, a Captain Samuels, had the look of a former military officer, as did his co-pilot.  

Durant’s jacket dinged – it was not a ding he was used to.  Reaching into his inside pocket, he removed the phone/PDA, which was the dinging culprit.  When he opened it, itineraries popped up on the view screen, detailing the arrivals and departures of the people on the list from New York . . . 

Lorelai Nguyen:
 * departing Tompkins Airport (Syracuse) 7:55 pm 
 * arriving LaGuardia Airport (New York) 8:40 pm
 * departing LaGuardia Airport (New York) 9:55 pm

Leonard Campbell:
 * departing JFK Airport (New York) 3:15 pm

Rylee Fallon:
 * departing Albany International Airport (Albany) 7:25 pm
 * arriving JFK Airport (New York) 8:25 pm
 * departing JFK Airport (New York) 9:15 pm

Lucus Fisher:
* departing Logan International Airport (Boston) 8:25pm

Pictures of each person were also listed by their itinerary.

Just as Durant finished looking over the information, the plane rocked sharply from left to right . . . then the fasten seat belt light came on. . . .

OOC: Durant, Montoya


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 8, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:35pm, Late Spring, 2003_

_You'd think they would get tired of sending assassins after me at some point,_ Rylee thought to herself as she gazed down at the sniper's face.  With a small shake of her head, she took the extra clip and rifle, figuring that the corpse would not need it anymore.

"It's a living," she replied to the airman.  At his question, she took a moment to look around, searching the surroundings for any other signs of humanity.  "I am not sure.  Do you think there is?"


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Employee Rear Parking Lot
JFK Space Center, Florida
8:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Ilianov said:
			
		

> * Turning to the airwoman, he put on his best smile, not a difficult task facing such a beautiful woman presenting him with such an opportunity.  "Alright Lt. Reed, I am ready now to return to my apartment.  Tell me, do you like a good vodka?" *




Reed smiled back at Ilianov as she entered the car and pulled from the lot. "Yes, sir, I certainly do," she replied, "But I never drink while on duty."

Lt. Reed took directions well and in no time, the black sedan was parked outside Andreev's apartment.  The airwoman made light conversation during the ride: interested in how he could stand Florida weather - it being so humid.

As the two of the approached the apartment building, Reed asked, with a slight grin on her face, "Of course . . . I've never been on an overnight assignment before.  Are the rules different on those?"

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
4:50pm Late Spring, 2003_

_What the...?!_  Lorelai's eyes opened very wide at the mess.  Who would want to rifle through her things for anything?  She had nothing of value.  Everything expensive she worked with sat in an engineering lab in Upson.  Her clothes weren't even worth reselling - most of it bargin thrift extravaganza for a woman too busy lavishing her money on her precious laptop.

If it wasn't for how serious the lieutenant looked, and getting his side arm ready was pretty damn serious, Lorelai would have thought this whole thing was an elaborate plot after all.  Who would want to hurt an absent-minded engineering professor?

"Like hell I'm leaving you," she whispered in a very low voice as she pulled out really her only weapons, the weapons of every young woman who had to work late on a college campus these days...pepperspray and taser.  Following him at a discrete distance, she kept her ears and eyes on anything unusual...but especially for her cat.


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
4:50pm Late Spring, 2003_

Terrell glanced down at the taser, then looked into Lorelai's eyes, "Be careful with that - I can't help you if I'm shaking on the ground."

After a tense few minutes of detailed search, the two found the only living thing in the townhouse - Krizzel, napping on the frig.  It did result in an exciting moment: Terrell's gun leveled at Krizzel and Lorelai's taser leveled at Terrell - but everything was resolved itself for the best.  

 Lorelai's bedroom upstair was in similar disarray as the living room.  Whether it was normally that way or it had been searched as well, only Lorelai knew the truth.

Throughout the search, Lorelai learned that her computer had been tampered with (in fact the drives had been reformatted).  nothing appeared to be stolen, until Lorelai went to pack for her trip . . . all of her undergarments had been taken, her shorts as well.

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2003)

Lear Jet (Tangent Communications)
Air over New York
2:30pm, Late Spring, 2003

During the course of the trip, Durant shared the meager amount of intelligence information he had, with Montoya.  He also admitted to being a bit unsure why they had been chosen for this program.  They did not seem to hold a common thread with the others on the list.  "My best guess," offered Durant, "is that we were chosen as operational security for these recon missions they send into this Stargate.  I don't know why us specifically though."

In the middle of checking over his weapons and gear, Durant heard an odd tone coming from his jacket.  He pulled out the PDA he had been given and went over the data with Montoya.
"The way I look at this, we should grab Leonard Campbell when we get to JFK.  Then you and Campbell will stay and pick up Rylee Fallon.  I will shoot out to get Lorelai Nguyen and have Major Davis divert Lucus Fisher to either you or me, whichever is more do-able."
"Do you have civilian clothes with you?  We need to try and blend a little.  Especially since there are probably photos of us in the bad guys hands."
"This is going to be tricky in a civilian airport, but we need to be armed.  We have already seen how blatant they are willing to be to off us.  We need to  be ready this time. "
Sitting back in his seat, Durant wanted to see what he missed.  These things had to be looked at from every angle.  "What's your opinions on this operation, Sergeant?"


----------



## Keia (May 8, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:35pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Fallon_
> * At his question, she took a moment to look around, searching the surroundings for any other signs of humanity.  "I am not sure.  Do you think there is?" *




"I'm not sure. . . I think so.  What do you say we don't stay here and find out?  With the adreneline pumping through me, I'm pretty sure I can move that log on my own, but . . ."

Lt. Simms left the comment hang as he efficiently swapped clips out of his Beretta, exchanging the mostly used one out for a fresh clip.  He then looked to Fallon, question still hanging in the air.

OOC: Fallon


----------



## kid A (May 8, 2003)

The drive back to his apartment was quite pleasant.  Lt. Reed seemed to have many questions for him; how could he stand the Florida weather, for example.  A valid question, for it was always warm, and very humid.  But, after living much of his life in the cold of Russia, and working long hours in the temperature-controlled environment of KSC, he more than welcomed the change.  

They found his apartment rather quickly, and, leaving his bag, he got out of the car with his keys in hand.  He intended to get his vodka, check for anything else he may need for the trip, and come right back out.  He was surprised to hear, then, the second car door slam shut.  



> "Of course . . . I've never been on an overnight assignment before. Are the rules different on those?"




_This has indeed turned out to be a long day,_ Andreev thought to himself.  And by the look of the grin on Lt. Reed's face, it was turning out to be one he would not soon forget.  He could not help but think that Commander Durant may have had something to do with this.  He revised his mental note to bring two bottles of his best vodka for Durant.

Andreev's smile returned.  "Well, Lieutenant, it has been long since I have served in the military, so you may know about these rules better than I.  However, I should think that a woman such as yourself could hold her liquor.  And I don't see the harm in one drink."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 8, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:35pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"If you think you are able to move that log on your own, then you are welcome to it.  I think I am going to take a minute and bandage my wounds," Rylee said.  Then, something occurred to her.  "Did he manage to hit you?"  If so, then she should probably save some of her bandages and whiskey for him.

Still keeping a close eye on her surroundings, she began making her way back to the sedan.  She would have to retrieve the first aid kit from her backpack.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
4:50pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Keia _*
> Terrell glanced down at the taser, then looked into Lorelai's eyes, "Be careful with that - I can't help you if I'm shaking on the ground."
> *




He could hear her muttering something underneath her breath - but the words didn't seem to make any sense.  Something about condescending men and where she'd like to stick something.



> _Originally posted by Keia _*
> After a tense few minutes of detailed search, the two found the only living thing in the townhouse - Krizzel, napping on the frig.  It did result in an exciting moment: Terrell's gun leveled at Krizzel and Lorelai's taser leveled at Terrell - but everything was resolved itself for the best.
> *




Especially when it now became abundantly clear what she had meant earlier if he dared to put a hole through her precious kitty.  



> _Originally posted by Keia _*
> <snip> nothing appeared to be stolen, until Lorelai went to pack for her trip . . . all of her undergarments had been taken, her shorts as well.
> *




Her jaw dropped when she realized what was missing.  "What...what psychopath steals people's underwear?!" she yelled out loud, forgetting her usual shyness.  Throwing up her hands, she picked the one person available and jabbed a question at him.  "Do _you_ go around stealing women's thongs?  Argh...don't tell me this is some kind of stupid fraternity prank...I'll show them a raid..."

What her intentions were didn't seem exactly clear, but to Terrell it was certainly obvious that it would make them late for her flight if she did proceed with her 'dire consequences'....


----------



## Vardeman (May 9, 2003)

_Lear Jet (Tangent Communications)
Air over New York
2:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Montoya finished checking his gear.  He was just putting his uniform coat back on after donning his undercover vest when Durant's jacket started chiming.



> *Originally posted by Nuke261
> In the middle of checking over his weapons and gear, Durant heard an odd tone coming from his jacket.  He pulled out the PDA he had been given and went over the data with Montoya.
> "The way I look at this, we should grab Leonard Campbell when we get to JFK.  Then you and Campbell will stay and pick up Rylee Fallon.  I will shoot out to get Lorelai Nguyen and have Major Davis divert Lucus Fisher to either you or me, whichever is more do-able."*



"Sounds like a plan, sir," replied Montoya, "But we have less than 45 minutes from now to intercept Campbell.  Chances are he's already past the security checkpoint in the departure area.  For him, at least, we'll have to go unarmed.  That PDA doesn't happen to have a contact number for any of them, does it?"



> *Originally posted by Nuke261
> "Do you have civilian clothes with you?  We need to try and blend a little.  Especially since there are probably photos of us in the bad guys hands."*



"No, sir.  I came straight to the states from Kuwait."  Montoya gestured at his green serge uniform, "I'm lucky I had my greens with me or I'd be in boondocks gear.  I should be able to pick some civvies up in one of the airport shops, though.



> *Originally posted by Nuke261
> "This is going to be tricky in a civilian airport, but we need to be armed.  We have already seen how blatant they are willing to be to off us.  We need to  be ready this time. "*



"Any chance we can get the major to pull some strings and get us clearance to keep our weapons?  Those two airmen that were after me had theirs in about the highest security place you can be.  That, or we stay out of the high security areas, but I don't think that's a good option."



> *Originally posted by Nuke261
> Sitting back in his seat, Durant wanted to see what he missed.  These things had to be looked at from every angle.  "What's your opinions on this operation, Sergeant?" *



"What do we know about these people, other than what they look like?  Will they be alone?  Will they be expecting us?  If not, how do we convince them we're on the level?  Will they have escorts?  If so, how will we know whose side the escorts are on?  Seems to me that would be a good way to get a mole under our skin."  Montoya wound down after a bit and was waiting for Durant's reply when...



> *Originally posted by Keia
> ...the plane rocked sharply from left to right . . . then the fasten seat belt light came on. . . .*



Montoya held on to the armrests of his seat and craned to look out the window nearest him.  "I got a bad feelin' about this, sir," he says to Durant.

V


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
5:50pm Late Spring, 2003_



> "Do you go around stealing women's thongs? Argh...don't tell me this is some kind of stupid fraternity prank...I'll show them a raid..."




"No, ma'am.  Definitely not.  I, umm, went to the Academy, ma'am.  They throw you out for things like that," Lt. Terrell replied in his best clipped military voice. Then in a more concerned voice, "Ma'am, I'm sorry someone did this to you.  I'll give you some time to get you things in order.  I'll be standing outside the door in case you need anything."

Terrell stood outside on the patio, awaiting Prof. Nguyen to finish with her packing.  At 6:20pm, he stepped back in to see if she was ready to head to the airport.

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

_The Streets of New York
New York, New York
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard encountered no difficulties in getting his materials delivered to someone to carry on the task.  The drive to the airport however . . . 

Mid-afternoon rush through New York was a particular issue, today.  New Yorkers were as pleasant as ever as well.  The airman was growing increasingly frustrated until finally . . . the traffic cleared, with no real indication of what had caused the stoppage to begin with.

_JFK Airport, New York, New York_

Barely a half-hour to spare as the lieutenant pulled into the no parking area for arrivals and left the car to assist Leonard with his bags.  "I think this is going to be a habit for me," the airman said, referring to parking in yet another no parking zone.

OOC: Campbell


----------



## MadThinker (May 9, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:30pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003




> _
> 
> 
> “Very well, sir.  This is for you, then,” the airman said as he passed a flight ticket to Donovan.  “I’m to accompany you until you board the flight, at 1930 this evening.  Will you need to stop anywhere to pick up your gear, sir?”
> ...



_


"Take me to my bunk. I'll need ten minutes to get my gear together."

Luke rarely received orders that were specific about his mission but the possibilities for this mission were wide open. 

A good sniper, and medic for that matter, was taught to trust his instincts. Luke had the sneaky feeling that this mission would be out of this world._


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:35pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Fallon_
> * "If you think you are able to move that log on your own, then you are welcome to it.  I think I am going to take a minute and bandage my wounds," Rylee said.  Then, something occurred to her.  "Did he manage to hit you?" *




"No, ma'am.  I wasn't hit at all, but I don't think he was gunning for me.  I think it was you he was after," Simms replied.  Simms followed beside Fallon, eyes looking out into the wilderness.

"I thought there'd be more animal sounds in the Catskills, though I suppose a firefight tends to keep them quite for a while," Simms joked.

Lt. Simms worked on successfully moving the log (with some help from Fallon) and was in the sedan ready to go, just waiting on Fallon's okay.

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 9, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:35pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> "No, ma'am.  I wasn't hit at all, but I don't think he was gunning for me.  I think it was you he was after," Simms replied.  Simms followed beside Fallon, eyes looking out into the wilderness.




"I think perhaps you might be right," Rylee said quietly.  Tht was the third one this month.  Really, this was getting ridculous.  Perhaps it was time to move on, find another place to live.  These assasins seemed to be having too easy of a time finding her, anymore.  Maybe the Sierra Madres?  She would figure it out, after she found out what it was exactly that the Air Force wanted with her.



> "I thought there'd be more animal sounds in the Catskills, though I suppose a firefight tends to keep them quite for a while," Simms joked.




"That has been my experience.  Things get really quiet, with firefights and grizzly bears," she replied with a smile, but it was clear by the tone of her voice that she as not joking.

After they got the log moved, Rylee took a moment to strip off her heavy overcoat, mesh vest, and shirt, down to the tanktop she used as an undershirt.  She retrived from her backpack her first aid kit, which contained several different sizes of bandages, and a silver colored flask.  She took a long pull from the flask, and paused a moment, letting the warmth of the whiskey run through her.  She then poured a little of it onto a cotton dressing and applyed the dressing it to her bullet wound.  It stung, but hopefully wound keep it from getting infected.  Finally, se applied a bandageoer top.  "That should do it," she said at last, putting the modified first aid kit away.  "I am ready to go if you are..." she paused then, realizing something.  "You know, Simms, I never caught your first name."


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:40pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lt. Simms made his way down the path to an appropriate area to turn around, then headed out of the Catskills toward civilization.

Rylee's work on her arm stopped the bleeding and hopefully prevented infection.*(1)*



> "That should do it," she said at last, putting the modified first aid kit away. "I am ready to go if you are..." she paused then, realizing something. "You know, Simms, I never caught your first name."




"Ma'am, most people either call me Simms, Tee, or Lieutenant," Simms replied. Chaning the subject, Simms started, "By my estimate, I think we should be at Albany Airport within an hour maybe more.  Was there anywher else you needed to stop before the airport?"

OOC: Fallon
*(1)* Treat Injury heals 5 hit points, 3 uses remain of first aid kit


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

Ilianov's Apartment Building
Near JFK Space Center, Florida
9:15pm, Late Spring, 2003



> _Originally posted by Ilianov_
> *Andreev's smile returned.  "Well, Lieutenant, it has been long since I have served in the military, so you may know about these rules better than I.  However, I should think that a woman such as yourself could hold her liquor.  And I don't see the harm in one drink." *




Lt. Reed nodded her agreement on the way up to the apartment.  Her conversation is pleasant and somewhat distracting, but Andreev got the impression that the talk may be cover for something.  Looking at her, her eyes were alert and scanning halls, out windows as they passed them, reacting with her eyes to any unusual sound.  She was definitely at a higher level of awareness that what she was letting on.

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## kid A (May 9, 2003)

> She was definitely at a higher level of awareness that what she was letting on.




At first, Andreev didn't notice anything strange about his conversation with Lt. Reed.  He maintained their small talk while checking around the apartment for anything else he may need on the trip, but he was too busy to notice her slight distraction.  

His bag carrying most of what he needed, he only grabbed some extra clothes for the trip, and the two bottles of vodka for Durant.  He placed his things on a chair by the door, and grabbed a third, opened bottle of vodka, pouring a glass and offering it to the airwoman.  

Despite their earlier flirtations, she refused the drink.  Andreev closed the bottle, and drank the vodka he poured while they talked.  It was then that he actually noticed that the Lieutenant's attention was not completely in the conversation.  Her eyes fluttered about the apartment, looking especially over the windows and unentered rooms.  Also, she almost seemed to record every strange noise they heard from inside and outside the apartment.

"Lieutenant Reed," Andreev asked curiously, "is there something more I should be aware of?  While I would enjoy your complete attention, I realize that there is something else on your mind.  You seem to be very anxious about something?"


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

_Ilianov Apartment Building
Near JFK Space Center, Florida
9:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Ilianov_
> *"Lieutenant Reed," Andreev asked curiously, "is there something more I should be aware of?  While I would enjoy your complete attention, I realize that there is something else on your mind.  You seem to be very anxious about something?" *




Lt. Reed seemed hesitant at first to explain the situation, but resolution passed through eyes and face and she started.  "There was an incident earlier today in which one of people who received an envelope like you was attacked by outside forces, forces posing as Air Force personnel.  These people knew where to find the individual and attempted to eliminate him."

"I was told Lt. Commander Durant was there to put a stop to that incident and recover the individual.  However, there is a suspicion that other attacks could come.  As such, I have been assigned to see you to your plane," Reed said.  As she spoke she reached for Andreev's glass and took a small swig.

"The sooner we get away from your familar stomping grounds and into a neutral location, the happier I'll be.  Then, I'll have that drink - so bring the bottle," Reed finished with a smile.

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 9, 2003)

_Seldom used Pathway
Somewhere in the Catskills Mountains, New York
5:40pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"Simms it is, then," Rylee said, noticing that he had changed the subject, but not bringing it up.

Carefully, she settled back into the seat, watching the trees pass by the car window.  "Hmm... no, I do not think there is anywhere I need to stop.  The Albany Airport, is it?  And where will we be going from there?"


----------



## Fanog (May 9, 2003)

_The Streets of New York
New York, New York
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

While they're in the car, Leonard is quite busy, getting all of his gear in order. He has taken a place in the back seat fOr this ride, to have more room to open his bags.

After a few blocks of rush hour, Leonard was done stashing all of his 'security risk' equipment in his range pack, which he wouldn't need to have on hand during the flight. He looks up to see where they are and notices the airman's frustration.

"So, you're not from 'round here, I gather? It can be pretty tough to get through. I think we should just about make it on time, though." The words are a bit rough, Leonard has been used to the traffic for so long that he can't really take pity on those who get worked up over it. Still, he's trying to put some empathy in his voice, trying to ease the airman. 

_There's something in the scale for him, too. I bet his sup's won't be too pleased if I miss my flight. I'd probably be nervous as well._ At that, Leonard smiles to himself, being just the slightest amused at the airman's inability to handle gridlock.

As they pull up in the no-parking space, Leonard sees the same look of embarresment on the airman's face.
"Hey, don't worry about it. The army pays, right? You're just doing your job, which is getting me on that plane. Oh, by the way, I packed a firearm and a knife in my range pack, though that shouldn't be a problem on the flight. Let me do the talking if they're giving me a hard time. Ok, let's move." 

Leonard exists the car and swings one bag over his shoulder. His range pack he gives to the airmen, so he'll have his hands free to handle documents. He waits for the airman to lock the car and then hurries into the departures hall.


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

_Fisher Apartment
Boston, Massachusetts 
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> Lucas glances up at the black sedan. "We're driving? OK. I'll give you directions to my place. That is, unless you already know my address."




“Yes, sir,” Lt. Johnson replied, “I’m aware of your address, just not all that familiar with getting there.”

After receiving directions, the airman does an admirable job of getting Lucas to his place.  The airman accompanies Fisher up to his residence, but stops outside as his cell phone rings.

“Yes sir,” Johnson replied, “Yes . . . I understand, sir.” Johnson looked around the neighborhood as he spoke, eyes scanning. “LaGuardia by nine, sir?” Johnson briefly looked at his watch then to Fisher to confirm.  “It will be tight, sir.  Will those there wait?  Very well, sir.”

Lt. Johnson looked to Fisher, “I’m sorry, sir.  There’s been a change of plans – we’ll need to drive to LaGuardia terminal C and meet others with which you’ll be traveling.  I’ll wait out here while you gather you things.”

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

"No problem, just give me five minutes."  Lucas dashes up to his apartment, quickly gathers together his gear, and rushes back down the stairs to the waiting sedan.

"Don't suppose you can get this shipped around with me, can you?"  Lucas asks as he passes the Airman his rifle (in it's case) and a box of ammunition.  "It cost me a hell of a lot of money, and I just know it'll get stolen if I leave it here."  He quickly throws the rest of his gear into the back of the sedan, before turning back to Lt. Johnson.

"So, any word on who we're going to be meeting up with?"


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2003)

_The Fisher Apartment
Boston, Massachusetts 
5:20pm, Late Spring, 2003_

When Lucas exits his apartment, Lt. Johnson was leaning against the side of the brick building, apparently shading his eyes from the afternoon sun.  Fisher talked with Johnson as he stowed his gear, then can to the sudden realization that Johnson wasn't talking back . . . 

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Nuke261 (May 10, 2003)

"GEEZE!!"  Durant held onto his seat, squeezing the little armrests to keep from being tossed onto the floor.  "Who do they have flying this thing?  That is some major turbulence!!"  "Everything alright up there guys?"  Durant yells in the general direction of the cockpit.  

"Soon as these guys settle down our ride a bit, I will get Davis on the line and see what he can do for us.  He probably cannot get us firearms clearance before we touch down, so we will conceal our weapons and stay on the tarmac.  That should keep us away from any immediate conflicts.  We will also lose any Air Farce escorts they have and just travel with these contact people we are looking for.  After we pick up Campbell we will have Davis take care of weapons clearance and and diverting Fisher.  You can pick up some civies in a gift shop while waiting for Fallon."

Durant's head bounces off the back of his seat.  "@*&$!%*!!"  His anger is starting to show in his face as he yells, "You want us to come up there and fly this crate!"


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2003)

_Lear Jet (Tangent Communications)
Air over New York
2:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Several tense moments pass . . . and the airplane ride smooths out.

"I apologize, there, gentlemen," said the voice of Captain Samuels, over the intercom. "Jet stream difficulties - a commercial airliner is way off of its flight path and we got caught up in its jet stream - not to mention the near miss.  I've called it in.  Everything's settled down and we have been given priority for landing."

The jet lands without difficulty and taxis over to the area near where Leonard Campbell will be boarding his plane.  The captain informs you that he and the co-pilot will be catching some shut-eye and should be available for a late night flight plan or something first thing in the morning - if you're interested.

OOC: Durant, Montoya


----------



## Jarval (May 11, 2003)

"Lt. Johnson?"  Lucas looks up from his packing and goes over to the Airman.  "You alright?  If you're feeling off-color, I've got some aspirin in one of my bags."  He pats Lt. Johnson on the shoulder, looking closely at the Airman's face.


----------



## kid A (May 12, 2003)

Andreev listened intently as Lt. Reed informed him of what had happened to the other envelope recipient.  She finished speaking, looking at him as it sank in.  He was a bit tense.  It had, after all, been a long time since he had seen any combat action.  Still, working with various governments in joint military/space projects, he had been required to re-qualify with his weapon.  Also, combat training wasn't the kind of thing that just slipped away.  Got rusty, perhaps, but it was still in him.  All of a sudden, though, he was wishing he had his revolver in his hands, instead of the vodka.

As he was thinking this, Lt. Reed granted half his wish by grabbing the glass out of his hands.  She took a swig of the vodka, making no visible sign of its effect.  



> "The sooner we get away from your familar stomping grounds and into a neutral location, the happier I'll be. Then, I'll have that drink - so bring the bottle," Reed finished with a smile.




Andreev looked at her, and felt a hint of regret.  He was becoming very fond of Lt. Reed, and it was a bit tragic, he felt, that he was going to have to leave her so quickly.  It would be nice to have had the chance to get to know her.  He reclaimed his glass, and emptied the remaining vodka.  Standing up, he looked at the airwoman, and found himself apologizing.   

"I am very sorry Lt. Reed.  It would seem that this 'opportunity' I have been offered has a certain amount of risk attached to it, and I wish that you would not have been involved in such a situation.  But, as it seems this is the way of things, I propose we return to the car, and find safe lodgings for the night.  We can keep a watch until morning, and I can sleep on my flight if necessary."

Setting down the glass, he grabbed the pile of clothes, the two and a half bottles of vodka, and put them in a paper grocery bag.  He walked to the front door, stopping and waiting for the Lieutenant.  A smile returned to his face, and he told her, "If I am going to be in this danger you speak of, I can not think of anyone else I'd rather have to be protecting me."


----------



## Nuke261 (May 12, 2003)

Lear Jet (Tangent Communications)
Air over New York
2:30pm (ish), Late Spring 2003

While the jet taxis into position, Durant stands and prepares his gear.  He checks with the pilot on the location of Campbell's plane in relation to theirs.  

"Alright Montoya, lets head over and get Campbell."  Durant was moving his hands over his gear, checking it subconsiously.  "Let's try the polite, maybe even official manner this time.  And _then_ we can start shooting people.  He smiles as he ads the last part.


----------



## Vardeman (May 12, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Lear Jet (Tangent Communications)
> Air over New York
> 2:30pm (ish), Late Spring 2003
> 
> ...



Montoya nodded as he stood up, tucking his Glock 20 into his shoulder holster and adjusting his uniform blouse.  As an afterthought he tucked the Beretta into his waistband at the small of his back.  "After you, sir," he smiled, his eyes already scanning the tarmac as he let Commander Durant exit the private jet before him.

V


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

_Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

During the journey across the tarmac to Flight 267, neither Durant nor Montoya notice anything amiss - only drawing odd looks from the two airline employees still stowing equipment into the underbelly of the Boeing 727.

Rolling a set of nearby stairs to the emergency entrance of the entrance ramp is not difficult for the two of them.  Upon opening the door at the entrance ramp, the two encounter questions from startled airline stewardesses.

"Who are you?  What's going on here?  We're calling this in.  You can't be here, sirs," one of the stewardesses said in rapid response will another pressed the phone and said "Security."

During this flurry of activity in the tight entrance ramp to the airplane, Montoya notices the quarry, Leonard Campbell, rushing down the entrance ramp, a late arrival to board the plane.

OOC: Durant, Montoya


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

_Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

Flashing badges and quick explanations, Campbell made it through the airport and security with his airman escort, a Lt. Barry Stewart.  Questions and complaints were issued but shortly dismissed when the linebacker-sized Lt. Stewart used his imposing frame and words such as 'a matter of national security' and 'obstruction of a federal matter.'

Campbell, as a negotiator was fairly impressed by the raw talent the airman exhibited in deflecting questions, even though he was speaking when Campbell had clearly asked him not to.  The airman almost seemed to be taking the burden of explanation and repercussion onto himself and deflecting it from Campbell.

As Campbell reached the boarding ramp, Lt. Stewart stopped and said, "You take it from here, sir.  This is my stop.  I'll be hear until the plane departs safely," Stewart said, then he smiled, "then I've got to see if my car is still there."

After making his goodbyes, an out of breath Campbell rushed down the boarding ramp - stopping barely ten feet away from some commotion.  Standing there at the entrance to the plane were two stewardesses, someone from the military dressed in uniform greens, and some bearded man in a turtleneck arguing with the stewardesses.

OOC: Campbell


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

_The Fisher Apartment
Boston, Massachusetts 
5:20pm, Late Spring, 2003_

As Fisher approached Lt. Johnson, he noticed a gathering pool that appeared to be running down behind Johnson . . . a dark pool.  Quickly back tracing the darkness running down the wall, Fisher noted it stopped at the head of Johnson - his eyes unseeing.

In the distance, a bird was twittering and kids were heard playing basketball behind the apartment.  A cell phone rang . . . the sound coming from the unmoving body of the former Lt. Johnson.

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

Lucas stares at the body of Lt. Johnson for several seconds, feeling sick.  He jumps in alarm as the cell phone starts to ring, then glancing around himself, pulls the phone out of the Airman's pocket and answers.

"Hello?"  Lucas says quietly, as he gingerly takes the Lieutenant's sidearm from his holster (if he's carrying a weapon), tucking it into the waistband of his pants.


----------



## Fanog (May 12, 2003)

_Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard is at first a little miffed that the airman takes the lead, but after yet another checkpoint passed in record time, he flashes the airman an adimiring look.

"Smooth... So, is this standard training for Air Force Lieutenants, 'efficiently dealing with the authorities'? If it is, I think I may have signed up for the wrong department. Nice work."

"Well, thanks for the excellent care, Lt. Stewart. I'll be sure to mention it when I am to make a report on this mission, whatever it may be. Lieutenant." Leonard turns around and hurries down the ramp, when he notices the two men near the security exit.

_Now what...? Military personnel, here? Let's recap: a secret mission, a last-minute flight, and two persons near the security exit. I don't know _what_ they're gonna tell me, but this is most definately *not* a coincidence._

Leonard gives his shoulder a shake, putting the bag further on his back to give his arms more freedom of movement. 
_Funny, how people often disregard their body when talking, even though in fact the voice and face are only a part of communication. Well, let's hear what these men have to say._

Leonard takes a few paces towards the group, taking care to notice what the two men are doing. One hand is on the strap of his bag, the other loosely by his side.

"Sirs, miss. Is there a problem...?"


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

_The Fisher Apartment
Boston, Massachusetts 
5:20pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Fisher_
> *"Hello?"  Lucas says quietly . . . *




As Fisher pulled the cell phone from the pocket of the airman, the body slumped over onto the ground.  A bullet hole into the apartment building marked its passing through Lt. Johnson.

A voice on the cell called out, "Speak up, Johnson, I can barely hear you." As Lucas lifted the gun (a Beretta 92F) from the holster a door slammed across the street - and Fisher realized how open it was in front of his apartment building.

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

_Ilianov Apartment Building
Near JFK Space Center, Florida
9:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Ilianov_
> *He walked to the front door, stopping and waiting for the Lieutenant.  A smile returned to his face, and he told her, "If I am going to be in this danger you speak of, I can not think of anyone else I'd rather have to be protecting me." *




Lt. Reed was panning the room one final time before heading out to the car when Andreev made his comment.  She stopped, looked at him a moment - judging the sincerity of his comment, then smiled and her eyes lit up.  Andreev got that warm feeling - the one only a good woman can make you feel after you've said the right thing to her.

Reed didn't say anything as she stepped in front of Andreev on her way out the door first, brushing by him much more closely than she needed to.  The journey to the car went without incident.

On the way, Andreev remembered an astronaut he knew of that lived by the airport - a young pup by the name of John Jameson.  John was currently in Houston training for an uncoming mission and his home was currently unoccupied.  Andreev knew him well enough that John had asked him to look in on it every few weeks to make sure everything was still there.  As luck would have it, Andreev didn't remember where the key was, but hopefully he would when or if he decided to go there.

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

_The highways enroute to Albany
North Central New York
6:10pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Fallon_
> *Carefully, she settled back into the seat, watching the trees pass by the car window.  "Hmm... no, I do not think there is anywhere I need to stop.  The Albany Airport, is it?  And where will we be going from there?" *




"Not we, ma'am, you," Simms corrected. "I don't have a ticket to head back with you.  There is a connection at JFK Airport, then off to Colorado Springs and Fort Collins.  At least that's what it says on the iternary."

The black sedan they were riding in had an unusual look - very atypical for its purpose.  The vehicle was quite muddy from the journey's through the pathways in the Catskills - not to mention the fair number of bullet holes in it.

At least that's the view the gas station attendant had as the sedan pulled into the service station.  "I'm sorry, ma'am, but we're gonna need to fill up or I won't be able to get you to the airport."

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

_Cover, I need to get some cover._  Panicking, Lucas shoves open the door of the building, dashing inside, and once when out of view of the doorway, pressing himself against the hallway wall.

"Johnson's dead!"  Lucas' voice raises in volume only slightly as he speaks into the phone.  "Someone's shot him, and I think they might be after me."  _Find out who you're talking to, you idiot..._  "Umm, who is this?"


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

_Chocktaw Reservation, Oklahoma
8:30am, Late Spring, 2003 _

As Jeremiah groggily rose from his bed in the morning after a long night of listening to stories told by the Elders, the far too chipper voices of several of the young men of the tribe became apparent.

They informed Jeremiah that they hade been given the morning free from classes so that they could spend it with Jeremiah on his last day here.  Ten different ideas of what to do bombarded Jeremiah from ten different voices.

OOC: Jeremiah


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

_The Fisher Apartment
Boston, Massachusetts 
5:20pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Fisher_
> *"Johnson's dead!"  Lucas' voice raises in volume only slightly as he speaks into the phone.  "Someone's shot him, and I think they might be after me."  Find out who you're talking to, you idiot...  "Umm, who is this?" *



_

"Calm down, are you Lucas Fisher?" the voice asked, then without pausing for an answer yet, continued, "I'm Major Paul Davis of the USAF and I'll help you as best as I can."

"Are you in a safe location?  Can you tell me what happened to Lt. Johnson?" the voice paused for answers.

OOC: Fisher_


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

_Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:40pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003_

True to his word, Donovan finished packing his gear within ten minutes.  With the prototype rifle still in his hands, Donovan pondered what to do with it before heading off on the mission.

Donovan could hear the car outside.  Glancing out, he saw that Lt. Tyrone Hearst was waiting at the car - the trunk and rear passenger door open.

OOC: Donovan


----------



## Calim (May 12, 2003)

"Alright, we will do what we can but I have to be back no latet then 3 this afternoon to meet with the elders."

_What have I gotten myself into?_ 

Jeremiah get's up and dressed and then allows whoever wants to to lead to the first activity of the day.


----------



## kid A (May 12, 2003)

Following Lt. Reed to the car, Andreev could not help but smile at the oddness of his situation.  Here he was, being escourted by a beautiful Air Force Lieutenant to some sort of "top secret" mission, the details of which he knew very little of.  And the little he did know seemd to point to the fact that his (and apparently some others') involvement may not be desireable by certain outside parties.  His life had certainly never been boring, but this turn of events was definitely a change of pace from what he had grown accustomed to.

Getting in the car, Andreev opened his field bag and once again removed his revolver.  He attached the holster to his belt, making sure it was snug.  Looking at Lt. Reed in the front seat, a sudden sense of excitement flooded over him, and he was reminded of his early days back in the Russian Air Force.  He then turned his attention back to his bags, and transferred the clothes and vodka to his field bag, leaving the empty paper bag on the floor of the sedan.



> On the way, Andreev remembered an astronaut he knew of that lived by the airport - a young pup by the name of John Jameson. John was currently in Houston training for an uncoming mission and his home was currently unoccupied. Andreev knew him well enough that John had asked him to look in on it every few weeks to make sure everything was still there. As luck would have it, Andreev didn't remember where the key was, but hopefully he would when or if he decided to go there.




It had been about two weeks since Jameson left for Houston, and it was about time for Andreev to make his first visit to the apartment anyway.  He gave Lt. Reed precise directions to the apartment, all the while, racking his brain to remember where Jameson had left his extra key.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

"Yeah, I'm Lucas Fisher."  Lucas frowns at the next question.  "Of course I'm not in a safe location!  There's a dead man on my doorstep, and I think I might be next on the list!"  Lucas stops for a moment, trying to get a grip on himself.

"Sorry, sorry.  I don't know.  Maybe.  I'm in my apartment building.  I've got cover from the outside, which is good, I guess, but  I can't go shooting anyone who comes in, and they might shoot me, right?  Lt. Johnson was shot in the head.  As in, right through the head, hole in the wall type of shot."  _Take the safety off the gun._  Lucas pulls the Beretta out of his waistband, and checks the safety.  "Major Davis, what are you going to do?  I need help, and I'm not sure 911 is going to be quick enough."


----------



## Keia (May 12, 2003)

_The Fisher Apartment
Boston, Massachusetts 
5:20pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"I understand," said the voice of Major Davis said very calmly.  The man sounded like he had walked someone through this five times before.  "Frankly, the longer you stay there the more risk you are in.  So, I need you to get to the sedan.  Weave.  Dodge.  Do whatever you need to do, do it quickly, but get to the sedan and _drive away_.  I'll call back in one minute after you're on the road, understand?"

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2003)

"OK.  I hope I'm taking with you in a minute."  Lucas pockets the phone, and sprints out of the building, grabbing and dragging Lt. Johnson's corpse with him as he throws himself down behind the sedan.

He opens the car's door, looking for keys.  If they're in the ignition, he'll get in and drive away as fast as he can manage.  If they're not in the ignition, he'll check Lt. Johnson's pockets, then the floor of the sedan.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 12, 2003)

Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003

Craig Durant flashed his Navy I.D. and does his best to explain to the stewardesses that this is an issue on National Security and they need to speak with one of the passengers immediately.  While he is smiling and  trying very hard to stay polite and semi-charming, he vaguely hears Montoya trying to get his attention.  Frustrated by the ridiculousness of trying to beg for an audience with a man he needs to keep alive, Durant is brought out of his debate by a jab to his shoulder from Montoya.

"What?"  As he turns to find out what the Sergeant wants, he notices a man walking cautiously towards them with luggage.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 12, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
5:50pm Late Spring, 2003_

Watching the very nice uniformed backside of Terrell stepping outside her room, the young woman sighed wearily as she dragged a bag out of her closet.  By the time the lieutenant stepped back inside, Lorelai had a small bag packed.

She glanced around her room and trying to reconcile the mess with her usual...well who was she kidding?  The apartment probably looked neater now that someone tossed the place.

"Lt. Terrell," she spoke to him, glancing up at the tall man from where she crouched by her bag.  "How long am I going to be gone?"  She worked those large luminious pleading eyes for all they were worth. "Can I bring my cat?"


----------



## Vardeman (May 12, 2003)

> During this flurry of activity in the tight entrance ramp to the airplane, Montoya notices the quarry, Leonard Campbell, rushing down the entrance ramp, a late arrival to board the plane.



Montoya, gruffly whispered to Durant, "Isn't that him, sir?"  He stepped out into the corridor, and addressed the individual, "Sir?  Are you Leonard Campbell?  Commander Durant and I would like to have a word with you."

V


----------



## Fanog (May 12, 2003)

_Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard holds, and takes an easy stance a few feet away from the men.

"Yes, I am.", he responds with a calm voice. 
"Sir.", he nods to Durant, his eyes resting for a moment on the Commander's casual clothes.

_So, they were waiting for me? Then they must know about the letter I got. That means they must have been briefed pretty recently, considering the short notice on which I received it. That would fit with the costume. A change of plans._ Leonard takes a quick look behind him to see if Lt. Stewart is still there, and then turns his attention back to the men in front before him.

"I can talk, but I've got a plane to catch. So, what is it that you wanted to speak with me about?"


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
5:50pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Nguyen_
> *"Lt. Terrell," she spoke to him, glancing up at the tall man from where she crouched by her bag.  "How long am I going to be gone?"  She worked those large luminious pleading eyes for all they were worth. "Can I bring my cat?" *




_It's not very often that a man can feel the color physically draining from his face - this was one of those times for one Jonas Terrell.  Knowing he was likely screwed no matter what he chose, he did what any man would do - agree with the person in front of you._

"Sure, ma'am," Lt. Terrell said, "I would think that if you had a carrier, you'd be allowed to take your cat.  Krizzel, right?  As far as how long you're staying - I really have no idea.  I wasn't privy to the contents of the envelope, except for the plane ticket."

"I can take that bag for you to the car, if you want, that is," Terrell offered.

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Nuke261 (May 13, 2003)

"Lieutenant Commander, actually," Durant said by way of a greeting.  "I was demoted.  But that is the least of our worries right now."  As Durant walks towards Campbell he is scanning the area, looking for anyone watching their meeting.

"Mister Campbell, we are part of the project you were just recruited for.  We are here because your life is danger and we don't want anything to happen to you.  Is your Air Force escort still with you?  We need to talk to him as well."  Durant glanced at Montoya to see if the sharp-eyed Marine had spotted anyone else around.


----------



## kid A (May 13, 2003)

During the trip to Jameson's apartment, and between thoughts of finding the elusive spare key, Andreev went over everything that had happened in the past hour or so.  

"Lt. Reed, If I may, could I please take another look at my letter?"

Glancing down at the passenger side seat, she picked up the envelope and handed it back to him.  He thanked her, and read the letter again, trying once more to glean any information from it, especially something that might indicate why his life would be in danger.  _Still nothing,_ he thought.

He was about to put it away, but then remembered the note from Durant.  He looked back in the envelope; it had slipped out and lay at the bottom.  Reaching inside the manila envelope, he grabbed the note and re-read it.  Andreev thought for a moment before replacing the letter and flight ticket to the envelope.  Pocketing the note from Durant, he closed the envelope and handed it back to his escort.  

"Again, my thanks Lieutenant.  Commander Durant has asked me to make contact with one Navy Lt. Luther Donovan, whom I am supposed to meet.  I believe I should take care of that before my flight in the morning.  I am curious, is there any way that you would be able to contact this Seymour Johnson Air Force Base when we get to the apartment?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 13, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
5:50pm Late Spring, 2003_

"Oh yes!"  Lorelai held out her arms to scoop up the cat lazily sunning by the window.  The creature let out a mild meow of protest as she crushed it in an affectionate hug.  "You've got a cute wittle carrier, don't you, Krizzie?  Yes you do...yes you do!"

She practically beamed at the lieutenant and blew him an exuberant kiss before stuffing the reluctant cat into his carrier.  "Are you coming with me on the plane?" she asked Terrell hopefully as she stood next to him.  _wow...he's pretty tall..._


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

_On the Highways of Florida
Near JFK Space Center, Florida
9:45pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lt. Chris Reed thought for a few moments, contemplating Andreev's questions.  "Well, sir.  I think it would be difficult to contact a specific person on an air base at ten-thirty/eleven o'clock at night.  I could make some phone calls to some people, but, again, it's difficult to pull favors so late at night."

Reed was quiet for a while, still following the directions given by Andreev, when she pulled over to the side of the road.  She turned to face Andreev and offered, "Of course, we could always drive up there.  If you've got conflicting instructions, I would think you should follow whichever one you want.  It's not like you're going to get in trouble for disobeying orders - you were following orders."

"We've got probably another 45 minutes to get where your headed.  Or, we could drive to SJ AFB, probably nine to ten hours away.  On the other hand, it's been a long day for me and I could some shut eye, and I'm sure you could use some sleep as well.  It's all up to you, sir," Reed finished.

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

_Suburbs of Boston
Boston, Massachusetts 
5:22pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Sixty seconds never passed so slowly.  Lucas drove down the streets, uncertain of whether to evade or make for the highways.  As he was coming to the point where he had to make a decision, the cell phone finally buzzed.

"Mr. Fisher, this is Major Davis, again.  I need to you head to JFK Airport in New York.  Don't stop anywhere, just make you way there.  There will be people that I trust that can help you there.  Locally, I'm not certain what's going on there.  When you get there, give a call on this cell phone and I'll direct the people to meet you."

The voice paused to give Lucas a chance to absorb everything, then continued, "Whoever killed Lt. Johnson was most likely after you.  I can't explain to you why, but know that I'm doing everything I can to keep you safe.  If you have any questions, go ahead.  When we're done here, shut off the phone to save the battery."

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
5:50pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Nguyen_
> * "Are you coming with me on the plane?" she asked Terrell hopefully as she stood next to him.  wow...he's pretty tall... *




"No, ma'am.  Wish I could, but there's only a ticket for you," Lt. Terrell replied.  He looked around the room a final time.  Then he looked down at the bag . . . and the cat carrier.  He politely asked, "Is there anything, then?  If not, we'll get going then."

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Vardeman (May 13, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> [BDurant glanced at Montoya to see if the sharp-eyed Marine had spotted anyone else around. [/B]



Montoya continued to scan the area as Durant spoke with Campbell, stationing himself between Campbell and the bulk of the people watching the exchange.  His eyes never stopped moving, quartering the landscape of people as he would any unfamiliar terrain in enemy territory, being especially watchful for quick movements.

V


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 13, 2003)

_The highways enroute to Albany
North Central New York
6:10pm Late Spring, 2003_

"May I see this itinerary then?"  Rylee asked at last.  "Not that I don't believe you, I would just prefer to read it for myself."  Besides, perhaps in reading it, she would be able to make some sense ofeverything that has been going on of late.  Not that she expected an itinerary to magically explain everything, but it was an excellent start.

She took a wary look around as they pulled into the sevice station, searching her surroundings in case snipers mysteriously appeared here as well.  Once she was satisfied that there were no snipers, she got out of the car, to strech her legs a bit while Simms was pumping the gas.  She was unused to long car rides, and still felt more than a little antsy after that run in with the sniper up in the forest.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 13, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
5:50pm Late Spring, 2003_

"You really wish you could?" Lorelai blurted out before she could stop herself.  A dark pink blush ran up all up and down her skin as she followed wherever he led her.  _Well_ that _was really smooth...sound like you're fourteen why don't you...that'll impress him._

"I  mean, um...so what do you do, Lt. Terrell besides escorting women to the airport?"  _ok not any more brilliant...some genius you are_ "Uh...I know you're Mr. Military and all...I mean what are your usual duties?" _Are you married?  Do you have a girlfriend? Will you be here when I come back?_


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

_The highways enroute to Albany
North Central New York
6:10pm Late Spring, 2003_

"Sure," Simms said, "it's your itinerary." Simms reached into his pocket and removed the envelope containing Fallon's itinerary and tickets.

"Help yourself, just don't lose the tickets," he added with a smile.

Fallon opened the itinerary and read the following:

* departing Albany International Airport (Albany) 7:25 pm
* arriving JFK Airport (New York) 8:25 pm
* departing JFK Airport (New York) 9:15 pm
* arriving Colorado Springs Airport (thru Cincinnati)  11:55pm

As she glanced around from the back of the sedan, Rylee didn't notice anyone through the muddied windows.  Simms smiled at her as she climbed out of the car and asked, "Do you want anything?" as he headed inside to pay the attendant.  While he was inside, Rylee noticed Simms talking on a cell phone and looking out the window at the surroundings of the gas station.

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 13, 2003)

_The highways enroute to Albany
North Central New York
6:10pm Late Spring, 2003_

Before getting out of the car, she examined the itinerary.  None of the intended destinations meant anything to her, so, after a careful examination of the paper and the tickets, she tucked them into an inside pocked of her jacket.

"No thanks," she said to Simms' offer, as sheclimbed out of the car.  While she waited for Simms, she wandered around the area of the gas station, stretching her legs and keeping certain that she was moving at all times, more out of force of habit than anything else.  Even if there was no immediate danger, the pistol in the inner pocket of her jacket carried a weight to it that was reassuring.

While wandering, Simms talking on his cell phone drew particular interest.  She is unusued to seeing people use such technology, and absently wondered if Simms would let her take a look at his cell phone, if she asked.


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

_Cornell University - Off Campus Housing
Ithaca, New York
5:55pm Late Spring, 2003_

"Yeah, Colorado Springs would be nice," Terrell replied as he made his way to the sedan, loaded down with bags and carriers. "I'd be just a skip away from my home in Cheyenne."

"What do I do usually?" Terrell repeated, "Well, I fly helicopters usually. Though, when I got he call to come help you, I was working recruitment in Syracuse for a few weeks between assignments.  So you're a professor at Cornell, huh? That's quite an achievement."

Terrell opened the door for Lorelai and began the trip to Syracuse.  He was driving at a rather good clip, hoping to make enough time to have Lorelai make her flight.

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## kid A (May 13, 2003)

> "We've got probably another 45 minutes to get where your headed. Or, we could drive to SJ AFB, probably nine to ten hours away. On the other hand, it's been a long day for me and I could some shut eye, and I'm sure you could use some sleep as well. It's all up to you, sir," Reed finished.




As Lt. Reed finished, Andreev thought about his options.  He didn't really care for either choice.  He was, of course, tired.  It had been a long day, and he could use some sleep before he was jettisoned off to meet Lt. Donovan.  And he couldn't deny, of course, that he was more than a little curious about what might happen once he and the the airwoman reached the apartment.  But, if what she told him about the first letter recipient was true, then he realized that there might be danger waiting for them at the airport in the morning.  He would very much like to see Lt. Reed again, under different circumstances, and would hate to put her in danger because of him.

On the other hand, a 9 to 10 hour drive during the night didn't exactly ring out to him as a desirable option either.  He had worked long hours all week so far, and had been at work today since about 7:00am.  Between Reed and himself, he was sure they could make the drive, and maybe both of them could catch some sleep, but he still wished there was another option.  

After some consideration, he spoke up.  "Lietuenant, as much as I would like to go back to the apartment for our drink, I am thinking it would be safer for us to continue our drive north to SJ AFB.  Although I know it is your duty, I would very much like to avoid putting you in any danger because of me, and I am afraid that if what you say is true, there may be trouble waiting for us at the airport in the morning.  Yes, I think it would be safer if we just drive through the night.  Perhaps, then, when I return we can have our drink.  When you are off duty."

Before she pulled back onto the road, he got out of the back seat and joined her in the front of the car.  "Now, since we have a little time on our hands, you could tell me a little more about yourself.  Oh, and do let me know if you will need me to drive for a few hours."


----------



## Keia (May 13, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

After about thiry seconds, Montoya does spot some movement at the top of the boarding ramp: two army grunts in fatigues hustling down the ramp followed by a linebacker of an airman.

Behind him, Montoya heard a low whistle and a "You're in trouble now," from one of the stewardesses.


OOC: Durant, Montoya, Campbell


----------



## Fanog (May 13, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

"So, you weren't really subtle, were you?", Leonard says to both men in front of him, not really accusing but just stating the fact.

"you say my life is in danger - from whom? That there is the Lieutenant who brought me here, along with - as it seems - airport security. They'd probably think that you are the only risk factor present. what's the deal here? I don't want to sound cliche, but... Start talking, and I suggest you do it fast. The lieutenant was a pretty good guy, and I can think he can persuade those men to let this slide, assuming he's convinced that you really aren't a threat."

Leonard calmly waits for the Lieutenant-Commander to reply, concinced that nothing all that bad could happen, the 'forces' being as equal as they were. _A standoff means there's time to talk. As long as no one gets nervous, this'll all be smoothed out before long._

He takes a few steps so that he's at the side of the ramp and puts his back against it so he can see what's happening at both sides of him without fully twisting his head.


----------



## Vardeman (May 13, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *After about thiry seconds, Montoya does spot some movement at the top of the boarding ramp: two army grunts in fatigues hustling down the ramp followed by a linebacker of an airman.
> 
> Behind him, Montoya heard a low whistle and a "You're in trouble now," from one of the stewardesses.*




Montoya glanced over at Durant, waiting for an indication, but prepared to defend himself as appropriate.  He stood in a relaxed but ready posture.  _No need for deadly force...  yet..._ he thought to himself.

V


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 13, 2003)

_On the Way to Syracuse
Ithaca, New York
5:50pm Late Spring, 2003_

Lorelai settled down in the seat, crossing her legs.  Gazing out the window as the scenery whizzed by, she spoke a little hesitantly.  "Well, I'm not actually a normal kind of person.  I was seventeen when I completed my Ph.D thesis...my life's work  is applying computer systems to theoretical physics...astrophysics in particular.  My latest involves parallel worlds."

Nervous at being next to such a cute guy, she kept talking though acutely aware that the lieutenant probably didn't give a rat's ass about her theories.  "I'm sure you've heard of the theory of parallel worlds?  Well, there are currently four major theories on how that is the case...I mean we all know that there has to be parallel world.  Every physics equation proves it emphatically..." she trailed off, unsure if she should just shut up and let Terrell drive before she bored him to death.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 17, 2003)

Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003

"Listen Campbell," Durant was growing frustrated with the way the situation was falling apart.  "We were recruited for this project  about 3 hours ago, same as you.  Someone tried to kill Sgt. Montoya here and the Major in charge decided to send myself and Montoya to safely bring back the other recruits.  Your good buddy, the Lieutenant who is so quickly closing in on us, is now taking orders from me.  So if you want to stay alive and maybe even be part of this project you chose to join, lets end this bulls***, get out of this damn hallway and go save the other people who don't know they are about to be assassinated."

With that, Durant turned his attention from Campbell and stepped out into the center of the walkway.  He faced the approaching men with a trusting smile.  Holding up his I.D. and identifying himself,  "Lieutenant Commander Durant, United States Navy.  I'm here on orders from Major Davis, Lieutenant."


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

_He seems genuine,_ thought Campbell.  _If they had been the ones to do me in, they wouldv'e done so before Stewart was here. Let's roll with it, see where this all leads._

"Ok, sounds reasonable. Tons of questions, but they can wait for later. I'll follow your lead," Campbell said.

Leonard kept his position near the edge of the ramp, waiting for the Lieutenant with a relaxed look on his face that would convey that he wasn't in any kind of trouble. Still, he tried to keep his eyes on all of the people present, not really sure how safe he was, and where the danger would come from.

At the flash of the ID and the tone of voice, the army grunts and Lt. Stewart slowed to a stop.  The grunts looked at each other, then back at Durant, unsure of what to do.  Lt. Stewart, however, reacted quickly, hearing the name of his superior officer.

"Yes, sir, Commander Durant," replied Lt. Stewart smoothly.  Then, Stewart raised his voice and addressed the grunts, "Stand down, boys - no need to spend hours in paperwork on this incident, now is there?"

During the confusion, one of the stewardesses had stepped into the plane and closed the plane's hatch behind her, leaving the remaining stewardess alone.  Montoya noticed this when he heard the plane hatch close.

"Sergeant Campbell, sir, it appears you're going to be in good hands," finished Lt. Stewart.  Turning to Lt. Commander Durant Stewart said, "Is there anything else, sir?"

OOC: Durant, Campbell, Montoya


----------



## Vardeman (May 17, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_


> _Originally posted by Keia_
> *During the confusion, one of the stewardesses had stepped into the plane and closed the plane's hatch behind her, leaving the remaining stewardess alone. Montoya noticed this when he heard the plane hatch close.*



Montoya scanned the area closely.  Call it a hunch, but something here wasn't quite right.  He took a few steps towards the hatch and spoke back over his shoulder, "Commander Durant,  I think you need to get everyone out of here...  Now!"

V


----------



## Jarval (May 17, 2003)

_Suburbs of Boston
Boston, Massachusetts 
5:22pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"No, no questions.  I'll talk to you when I arrive."  Lucas closes the cell phone, placing it in his jacket pocket.  He turns the sedan around, heading out of Boston, towards New York.  He's driving fast, only just keeping to the speed limit.  _No point in getting yourself pulled over.  It'll only slow things down._

He nervously checks the car's rear view mirror every few seconds, hoping that whoever shot Lt. Johnson hasn't managed to follow him.

_Well, this is a fun way to start a new job...  God only knows what the Air Force wants me to do, if there's this much "interest" in me already._


----------



## Nuke261 (May 18, 2003)

Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003

Durant immediatley spun towards Montoya.  He looked over the scene before him, Montoya, a stewardess and the closed hatch of the plane.  _When did they close the hatch of the plane!_
"What's going on Montoya?"


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

Just as Durant asked his question, he and Montoya heard the locking of the door and the revving of the jet engines. Two maintenance workers could be seen below, moving to the metal emergency stairs that Durant and Montoya had used to get to the boarding ramp.

An airline employee (light blue shirt, dark blue pants) came hustling down the ramp carried a piece of luggage with a red stow onboard tag.

Leonard recognizes it as the bag he checked for the flight, just now arriving.  If this conversation hadn't taken place, he more than likely wouldn't have had his luggage.

OOC: Campbell, Montoya, Durant


----------



## Vardeman (May 18, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Nuke261_
> *Durant immediatley spun towards Montoya.  He looked over the scene before him, Montoya, a stewardess and the closed hatch of the plane.  When did they close the hatch of the plane!
> "What's going on Montoya?" *



Montoya continued to scan the area, his hackles fully raised, all senses alert. "I don't know, sir," Montoya barks, "but somethin' ain't right!"



> _Originally posted by Keia_
> *An airline employee (light blue shirt, dark blue pants) came hustling down the ramp carried a piece of luggage with a red stow onboard tag.*



As Montoya focused on the employee and the carry-on, he called out over his shoulder at the workers carting off the staircase, "Hey, bring that ramp back over here!!"

V


----------



## Fanog (May 19, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

_Damnit, they seem to be in a hurry to get away with that plane. Is that so that I'll miss it, or just to keep us trapped on this ramp. Trapped?_

Leonard spring into action, and turns to one of the stewardesses still on the ramp. "Excuse me, Miss, but shouldn't you be on that plane? I mean, is it normal for it to be leaving already?" 

As he waits for an answer, Leonard spots the man with his bag. 

_Hey, that's my luggage. They're _definately_ trying to leave early._ Leonard tries not to startle the man, and adresses him carefully, despite the haste.

"Erm, sorry, but that's my bag. I missed the flight, can I get it back now?" Leonard already reaches out for it, not wasting any more time. He has the distinct feeling that they might have to make a speedy exit some time soon, and he's not about to lose the range pack with most of his equipment.

"Well Sir, how are we leaving? Up, or down?" He turns to Durant and nods to the upper part of the ramp in the direction of the terminal hall, and down to the tarmac.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

The ramp rocked slightly as the jet engines continued to rev up.  

The airline employee looked at the crowded end of the boarding ramp with the Air Force officer, two Army grunts, and various other official looking people, dropped the bag at his feet, turned sharply and hustled back the other way.



> As Montoya focused on the employee and the carry-on, he called out over his shoulder at the workers carting off the staircase, "Hey, bring that ramp back over here!!"




As Montoya scanned the area, he didn't notice anything amiss, the current situation (which seemed to be diffusing) not withstanding.  One of the maintenance crew moved the stairs back in place and yelled up, with a Spanish accent, "The plane is almost through with pre-flight checks, you guys need to get out of there, so we can move the ramp away."



> Leonard spring into action, and turns to one of the stewardesses still on the ramp. "Excuse me, Miss, but shouldn't you be on that plane? I mean, is it normal for it to be leaving already?"




The stewardess looked nervously at the situation before her, one hand on a phone.  "I don't need to explain airline procedure to you," she said somewhat self-importantly, running one hand through her hair.

"Alright," one of the grunts said, "looks like youse got things under control, here," and both of the grunts, turned and returned up the ramp the way they came.

OOC: Durant, Campbell, Montoya


----------



## Vardeman (May 19, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_ 

Montoya, waved Campbell to the emergency exit. "Down this way, sir," he called.  His eyes went once more to the flight attendant and the airline employee before he descended the stairs, taking the point, his attention now focused on the tarmac and the crew at the base of the steps.  _"Gracias, amigos,"_ he shouted to be heard over the thundering noise of the jet engines.  Now at the base of the stairs, he continued to scan the area for threats.

V


----------



## Fanog (May 19, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard picks up his large range pack and hoists it up his shoulder. _Good, at least I've got my stuff. Now let's get going while the situation is still under control._ Moving through the crowd, Leonard hurries over to the emergency exit.

"So, I assume you've arranged transportation out of here? Where do we go, once we're down there?"

Leonard doesn't wait for the answer, but starts down the stairs. He takes a final look behind him to see if all is clear, and then turns his attention to the tarmac and the people there, hustling down the stairs.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 19, 2003)

"Sgt. Campbell, you go ahead with Montoya.  He will brief you on the situation at hand."  

Reaching out to shake Montoya's hand, "Sgt. Monotya, you are in charge for now.  I have no doubt you can handle the situation.  Get Campbell secured on the plane until Fallon shows up.  Maybe the Lieutenant here can give you a hand with that.  You have my cell number if you need it.  I'll see you after we get everyone safe."

Durant turns to the Air Force Lieutenant and reaches out his hand.  "I will need your car for a little trip to go rescue one of our lost lambs."


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:20pm, Late Spring 2003 _

The noise on the tarmac was almost deafening from the nearby jet, but instructions were passed from Durant to Montoya.  With that said, Durant returned back up the stairs to the ramp and into the airport with the large Air Force lieutenant, Lt. Stewart.  Once the two were up the stairs, the maintenance crew looked for the thumbs up from Montoya, then wheeled away the stairs.

Looking around the tarmac, Montoya and Campbell don't notice anyone at ground level, but they can make out many shapes looking out the observation windows to the tarmac below.  The sun glare and heavy tinting of the windows made it almost impossible to identify who they were - most likely people awaiting their next flight.

Through a series of hand signs and motions, the two arrive at the Tangent Communications Lear Jet in time to hear the cursing of Captain Samuels.

OOC: Campbell, Montoya


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2003)

_Crowded Concourse
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:20pm, Late Spring 2003 _

"Not a problem, sir," Lt. Stewart yelled out to Durant over the roar of the jet engines.  With a motion, Stewart signaled Durant to follow him, then proceeded back up the stairs and into the boarding ramp.  With a last look back at Campbell and Montoya, Durant made his way back into the airport.

Once it was quieter, Stewart added, “My car is out front, in the departures area.  You don’t mind if I update Major Davis on our status, do you Commander?”

As he spoke, Stewart pulled out a cell phone and began to make his call.  The JFK was very crowded in mid-afternoon with plenty of business departures.  As the two made their way to the entrance, Durant noticed at a distance several men in plain clothes, but obviously military, note their passing – slight alarm in their faces.  As the men began to move through the crowds, Durant realized that the odds of pursuing and catching them was very slim in the airport crowds.

OOC: Durant


----------



## Vardeman (May 19, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:20pm, Late Spring 2003_


			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *"Sgt. Campbell, you go ahead with Montoya.  He will brief you on the situation at hand."
> 
> Reaching out to shake Montoya's hand, "Sgt. Monotya, you are in charge for now.  I have no doubt you can handle the situation.  Get Campbell secured on the plane until Fallon shows up.  Maybe the Lieutenant here can give you a hand with that.  You have my cell number if you need it.  I'll see you after we get everyone safe."*



Montoya returned the shake firmly, "Thanks, sir.  You watch your back, and Campbell and I will watch each other's."  He turned and exited the stairs, leading Campbell past the maintenance crew with a thumbs up at their unspoken question.

Once onboard the Lear jet, after securing the door, he instructed Campbell, "You should check everything in that bag, make sure it's what you packed, sir.  I'm gonna see what's up with the Captain, and then I'll fill you in on what I know."  He turned and walked up to the cockpit.

V


----------



## Fanog (May 19, 2003)

_Crowded Entrance Ramp to Flight 267
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:20pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard follow where Sergeant Montoya is taking him, the jet nearby. During the walk, he is sure to look over his shoulder at times, not really sure what more to expect.

_A private jet? The weirdness continues.... What have I gotten myself into? Let's recap: Instead of being on the flight I was supposed to take, I was directly picked up by two men. Now we supposedly have to pick up other people, where must have also been invited on this special mission. And someone wants somne of us, or all of us dead. Hmmm..._

After he has entered the jet behind Montoya, Leonard dumps his luggage on one of the chairs. "Let's see what we've got here, seems like a good time to get some of this stuff on me.", he mutter to himself.

"Well, Sergeant, I _really_ hope you can give me some good information, 'cause I'm really only going on trust here, so far...", he tells Montoya before the man leaves for the cockpit.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 20, 2003)

Crowded Concourse
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:20pm, Late Spring 2003 

While walking with Lt. Stewart, Durant notices some military-types trying not to look military. "Have you noticed anyone following you?  I just spotted a couple of guys who are obvious tails, but they looked a bit surprised to see me.  You are going to have to let Montoya know to be extra careful when he picks up Fallon."  Durant continues to look around for anyone else of interest in the terminal.  Yeah, go ahead and call Davis, I need to give him a sitrep too."

When the Lieutenant is done with his call Durant accepts the phone and begins.  "Davis, yeah things are going alright so far.  No sign of Mr. Murphy yet.  Montoya and Campbell are back at the jet waiting for Fallon to arrive.  Lt. Stewart is taking me to his car and then I think he is going to meet the others back at the plane.  I am driving out to get Lorelai Nguyen as we speak.  I am going to need Lucas Fisher diverted to meet with me or Montoya, whichever is easier to do."  

Durant was running over the checklist he kept in his mind.  There was so much to do and he really did not like his group being spread out like this, across the entire country.  "I need a message sent to the officer meeting Luke Donovan.  The exact message is, 'Your favorite French phoc is enroute.  Will meet you and our mutual friend at our local debriefing building, your location.' Yeah, that should do it."

"Any word on the others?  Anyone else get hit?  I just spotted a couple of military types trying to blend in here.  They seemed a bit thrown off by seeing me and Stewart together.  Scattered as soon as I saw them.  That is not a good sign, other than they didn't look happy to see me.  I get that a lot though."


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

_Airport Exit Ramp
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:30pm, Late Spring 2003 _

Lt. Stewart made his way to the black sedan (still parked in the no parking zone) followed closely by Durant.  As he was speaking on the phone, Stewart got behind the wheel, then, realizing Durant may want to drive, looked to Durant to see if he wanted to drive.  One that issue was settled, the sedan made its way out of the airport

“Yes, sir,” Stewart replied to Major Davis on the phone.  “I understand . . . yes, sir.  He’ll speak with you, Commander Durant.”

While on the phone with Durant, Major Davis informed him that the letter he drafted had been forwarded to Ilianov, and that several of the people on the list still had yet to be contacted by personnel, and no, there had been no other complications.  Of course, Davis was still at the airport trying to smooth the first complication over.  He would attempt to contact the airman responsible for Fisher and have him re-routed.  He suggested that Lt. Stewart stay with you, as Stewart had demonstrated the ability to ‘negotiate’ effectively, and that may come in handy.  Plus, Captain Samuels and Lt. Sower were in the Lear so Montoya and Campbell should be okay.  Also, General Bauer at Seymour-Johnson AFB isn’t interested in releasing Lt. Donovan until his tests are done.  This may be a problem since Bauer and Major Davis don’t see eye to eye.

Durant remembered a few things about General Bauer:  Strict military man who played by the book, casualties weren’t a concern for him if it got the job done, he was somewhat impatient, and he had ties in high places, not the least of which was the Pentagon and the NID.



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> * “. . .  You are going to have to let Montoya know to be extra careful when he picks up Fallon."  *




“We could call Sgt. Montoya and give him an update,” Lt. Stewart offered.  The following three hours are part of an uneventful drive through the state of New York.

OOC: Durant


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

_On the Highways of Florida
Near JFK Space Center, Florida
10:45pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Ilianov said:
			
		

> *After some consideration, he spoke up.  "Lieutenant, as much as I would like to go back to the apartment for our drink, I am thinking it would be safer for us to continue our drive north to SJ AFB.  Although I know it is your duty, I would very much like to avoid putting you in any danger because of me, and I am afraid that if what you say is true, there may be trouble waiting for us at the airport in the morning.  Yes, I think it would be safer if we just drive through the night.  Perhaps, then, when I return we can have our drink.  When you are off duty."
> 
> Before she pulled back onto the road, he got out of the back seat and joined her in the front of the car.  "Now, since we have a little time on our hands, you could tell me a little more about yourself.  Oh, and do let me know if you will need me to drive for a few hours." *




“Don’t you worry about me, sir,” Reed replied, “I can more than handle any trouble that may come our way – though the thought is sweet.”

When Andreev slipped into the front seat, he noticed that her pistol was out and sitting beside her on the front seat.  As Andreev got situated, Reed returned the pistol to its holster on her slim waist.  “You can never get the thing out of the holster when you’re driving with a seat belt on – at least for me, that is,” Reed provided by way of explanation.

On the drive, Reed spoke somewhat about herself: grew up in Texas, went to Texas University, was a cheerleader there, graduated with honors an entered the Academy, been with the Air Force almost four years, stationed at Elgin AFB in Florida, currently on a three-day pass, doing a favor for a Major Davis.

“Pretty straightforward stuff,” Reed said, “how about you?”

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:30pm, Late Spring 2003 _

Montoya reached the cockpit in time to hear a particularly good string of expletives.  “Ah, Sgt. Montoya, I didn’t notice you were back,” Captain Samuels said on seeing Montoya.  When pressed, Captain Samuels will say, “Montoya, this is why I hate commercial airport – all the damned regulations.  We can’t set out of here until at least 10:00am tomorrow morning according to regulations.  Based on our recently recorded in air times, we can’t fly for 18 hours – to get the proper freaking rest.  What a crock!  Ah, well, you get the opportunity, would you let Commander Durant know our status. It’s nothing important – just that we’re stuck here till tomorrow morning.”

Samuels continued into another tirade after that, but nothing more informative other than new ways to use several words.  Samuels then informed him, that the plane had to taxi over to the parking area, but everyone could remain on board for the duration.

OOC: Montoya, Campbell


----------



## Fanog (May 20, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:30pm, Late Spring 2003_

After Leonard finishes putting on his undercover vest and dressing again, he walks over to the cockpit to see what's happening there.

"Ah, hello Sirs." he nods a friendly smile over to the two men in the cockpit, by way of introduction. "Leonard Campbell, pleased to meet you."

He then turns his attention to Montoya. "So, Sergeant... Did I catch it correctly that we are to wait here until this Fallon shows up? Is he supposed to catch a flight here as well?"


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

_On the Way to Syracuse
Ithaca, New York
5:55pm Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Lorelai Nguyen said:
			
		

> *Nervous at being next to such a cute guy, she kept talking though acutely aware that the lieutenant probably didn't give a rat's ass about her theories.  "I'm sure you've heard of the theory of parallel worlds?  Well, there are currently four major theories on how that is the case...I mean we all know that there has to be parallel world.  Every physics equation proves it emphatically..." she trailed off, unsure if she should just shut up and let Terrell drive before she bored him to death. *




“Parallel worlds, huh?  Didn’t Einstein start the groundwork for a lot of those theories?  Obviously, it wasn’t intentional, but I thought I read something like that,” Terrell offered when he noticed Lorelai starting to get quiet. “High-end physics was never my specialty, but enjoyed reading some of the stuff that wasn’t so dry.  I don’t mind listening to you . . . and we’ve got about an hour and a half to get to the airport yet?”

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

_Gas and Go
North Central New York
6:10pm Late Spring, 2003_

Simms walked out of the gas station at a much greater pace than when he entered.  Eyes scanning to left and right as he hurried to the sedan. “Ma’am, we have to go, right now,” Simms called to Rylee. “There’s been a change in plans . . . so there’s no time to waste.”

Simms didn’t wait to buckle up, but drove out of the gas station as soon as Rylee was seated.  Simms explained as he drove, “Ma’am, we’ve got to get you on the Albany to JFK flight, but you’ll be meeting people there rather than proceeding on the Colorado Springs.”

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

_Southbound I-91
New Haven, Connecticut 
7:22pm, Late Spring, 2003_

At least a half dozen times, Fisher was certain that there was a car following him, only to see it turn off at the next exit.  As he drove down I-91, the traffic began to thin somewhat – others finally reached they destinations.  Looking at his watch, Fisher guessed that he still had about an hour and a half to go to get to LaGuardia Airport.

At least things were going somewhat smoothly, all things considered . . . until Lucas saw the state highway patrol car that pulled in behind him.  At least the lights weren’t on . . .

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

_The Ballyard Picnic Tables
Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma
11:30am, Late Spring, 2003 _

After battle ball, softball, basketball, and a rough game of Capture the Flag, Grayson was clearly exhausted – yet exhilarated.  The mothers of some of the boys brought out food to the picnic tables – leftovers from last night made into sandwiches, fresh fruit and vegetables, many Indian dishes as well as large amounts of iced sun tea. 

Grayson’s shoulders, nose and cheeks felt very hot to the touch. One of the women, upon noticing, said, “Would you like me to get some salve for than?  I think you may be getting a serious sunburn there.”

Jeremiah heard the boys in the background talking about soccer . . .

OOC: Grayson


----------



## Jarval (May 20, 2003)

_Southbound I-91
New Haven, Connecticut 
7:22pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas checks his speed, making sure he's below the limit, before glancing back up at the mirror and the patrol car behind him.  _It's just a police car.  Nothing to worry about, right?_  None the less, he shifts the handgun in his waistband to a more convenient position, flicking his eyes from the road to the mirror every few seconds.

_JFK can't arrive soon enough._  He glances again at the reflection of the patrol car.  _Please just go on by.  You're not interested in me..._


----------



## kid A (May 20, 2003)

> “Don’t you worry about me, sir,” Reed replied, “I can more than handle any trouble that may come our way – though the thought is sweet.”




As she holstered her sidearm, Andreev replied to her, "I do not doubt your abilities, Lieutenant.  As I said, there is no-one I would rather have protecting me.  However, I would like to avoid any trouble as much as possible.  Besides, this will give us a chance to talk."

He reached inside his jacket, checked the revolver, feeling safer for it being there.  He had had little use for firearms nowadays, working mostly with various space programs.  However, on the rare occasion a project included military involvement, he was required to re-qualify with his weapon.  After a while, he had made it a point to keep himself in practice.  It never amounted to much more than a job requirement or hobby, but now, feeling it there, he was glad for it.  He was reminded yet again of his days in the military.

They began to chat.  Lt. Reed told him about her life, growing up in Texas through her days at the Academy and serving at Elgin AFB.  Confidence and ambition, two qualities that Andreev found most attractive in women, were apparent in her actions and decisions throughout her life.  



> “Pretty straightforward stuff,” Reed said, “how about you?”




Andreev smiled, "I am one of those rare individuals on this planet, Lieuytenant, to have found the good fortune to realize his dreams.  My life has been a difficult one, but not without it's rewards."  He told her his story, and they talked into the night, the drive passing by more quickly than Andreev would have thought.  Or would have liked.


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:30pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Leonard Campbell_
> * "Ah, hello Sirs." he nods a friendly smile over to the two men in the cockpit, by way of introduction. "Leonard Campbell, pleased to meet you."*




"Campbell, I'm Captain Jon Samuels and this is Lt. Stephen Sower.  We'll be your friendly neighborhood pilots, assuming someone can get their head out of their . . .," the captain replied pausing in his tirade.  "Is your father in the military also, Campbell?"

After getting a reply, Samuels added, "Well, if you'll excuse us gentlemen, we've got to move this plane and get some shut-eye -eventually anyway."

OOC: Campbell, Montoya


----------



## Vardeman (May 21, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:30pm, Late Spring 2003 _



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Montoya reached the cockpit in time to hear a particularly good string of expletives.  “Ah, Sgt. Montoya, I didn’t notice you were back,” Captain Samuels said on seeing Montoya.  When pressed, Captain Samuels will say, “Montoya, this is why I hate commercial airport – all the damned regulations.  We can’t set out of here until at least 10:00am tomorrow morning according to regulations.  Based on our recently recorded in air times, we can’t fly for 18 hours – to get the proper freaking rest.  What a crock!  Ah, well, you get the opportunity, would you let Commander Durant know our status. It’s nothing important – just that we’re stuck here till tomorrow morning.”
> 
> Samuels continued into another tirade after that, but nothing more informative other than new ways to use several words.  Samuels then informed him, that the plane had to taxi over to the parking area, but everyone could remain on board for the duration.*



Montoya nodded in sympathy with the pilot's plight.  "Ok, sir.  Here's the plan.  I'm going to check in with Durant and let him know what's going on with the tower and get him to inform Fallon and her escort that we need to meet outside the high-security area of the airport.  Campbell and I are going to check our gear.  Then I need to get some civvies and meet this Rylee Fallon and convince her to come back here.  Campbell, you're welcome to join me, two sets of eyes are always better than one.  Do you know how to handle a pistol?" 

He takes a breath and then turns his attention back to the pilots.  "I would suggest that you gentlemen take turns getting some z's.  You're probably going to need them, but we also need you safe.  You have a cell phone?"

With that, Montoya, heads back into the cabin to check his gear and explain what he knows of the situation to Campbell.

V


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2003)

*From Durant*

_On the Road to Syracuse
Upstate New York
3:35pm, Late Spring 2003_

As Durant and Stewart walked toward the car Durant told him to go ahead and drive.  "I have some calls to make and I would like to try and catch a combat nap if I can."

Durant phoned Montoya and told him about the men in the airport who seemed to recognize him and Stewart.  He also reminded Montoya that he may want to pick up some civilian clothes so that he did not stand out quite as much.

Next, Durant got out the files he had collected on this mission.  He was trying to go over the schedule he had set up in his head. Too many variables and he could only be in one place at once.  But Montoya seemed capable and soon Andreev and Luke would be with him.  As long as none of these scientists and doctors got out of hand, things should be alright.  

Durant reclined his seat to get some rest, he closed his eyes thinking, _Speaking of which, I wonder if this Lorelai Nguyen looks as perky in person as she does in her photo..._


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:40pm, Late Spring 2003 _

After taxiing to a new location, the Lear jet’s engines quieted and then there was silence.  As Montoya pulled his cell out to call Durant, it rang.  Not surprisingly, it was Durant who told him . . . 



> . . . about the men in the airport who seemed to recognize him and Stewart.  He also reminded Montoya that he may want to pick up some civilian clothes so that he did not stand out quite as much.




Montoya also relayed his information to Durant regarding the jet complications and the potential arrangements with Fallon.

“Sorry, sergeant, neither Sower nor I have a cell phone.  I’ll give you the air traffic hot line and the numbers for the Captain’s lounge at the airport.  In fact, if you want, I can probably get you gentlemen into the lounge for a few hours of rest and relaxation – first drinks on me.  It’s a secure room, allowing only pilots and flight crews.  What’d ya say?” Captain Samuels offered.

OOC: Montoya, Campbell


----------



## Fanog (May 22, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:40pm, Late Spring 2003_ 

"Ah, yes sir, he is. General Campbell. Have you had any dealings with him?"

Leonard listens as Montoya relays the plan to him.

"Sure, if we're going to be stuck here in the airport, I'm coming with you. If we're going low-profile, I might have to change clothes as well. _Again..._" He smiles at Montoya as he lifts a piece of his shirt, showing the undercover vest he's just donned. As he tucks his shirt back in, he continues talking.

"And yeah, I can handle a gun. I may be a diplomat, but you don't make Staff Sergeant without combat training and well... negotiations don't _always_ go the way you planned 'em. By the way, when will the next person arrive here, the one we have to intercept?"

Leonard follows Montoya, eager to hear what this is really all about, and leaving the decisions over to him. _He knows more about the situation, and this Durant gave him command. Let's see where this leads first._


----------



## Calim (May 22, 2003)

"Salve would be wonderful," Jeremiah says to no one in particular as he looks off longingly at the soccer field.  

_I have never felt more alive then with these people, they are all so full of life and I am planning on leaving this for gawd knows what, I must be crazy._ 


Jeremiah looks back in the direction of the of the woman's voice and says "I will over there playing soccer, Thanks."


----------



## Vardeman (May 22, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:40pm, Late Spring 2003 _



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“Sorry, sergeant, neither Sower nor I have a cell phone.  I’ll give you the air traffic hot line and the numbers for the Captain’s lounge at the airport.  In fact, if you want, I can probably get you gentlemen into the lounge for a few hours of rest and relaxation – first drinks on me.  It’s a secure room, allowing only pilots and flight crews.  What’d ya say?” Captain Samuels offered.*



After a thoughtful second or two, Montoya replied with a few questions, "Is the lounge inside or outside the security zone?  Are you allowed to be armed yet?  Do you have any spare uniforms that might fit Campbell and me?  That might be less conspicuous than my greens.



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *"And yeah, I can handle a gun. I may be a diplomat, but you don't make Staff Sergeant without combat training and well... negotiations don't always go the way you planned 'em. By the way, when will the next person arrive here, the one we have to intercept?"*



Montoya retrieved the Beretta from his waistband , reversed it, and handed it to Campbell. "It's got 14 rounds left in it," he mentioned in passing.  He added, "Oh, yeah, Rylee Fallon is the one we're waiting for.  She's due in at 8:25."  He fiddled with the phone/PDA attempting to retrieve the photo associated with the name.

"Now as to what's going on, here's what I know," Montoya explained.  "The short, generic version is that the Air Force has an extremely Top Secret project in Colorado and it has been compromised.  Forces wanting the project for their own reasons have infiltrated the organization.  This concerns you, me, and Commander Durant due to the fact that our names are on a list of people being considered by the Air Force to join the project.  Why? I don't know, but the bad guys have the list and are trying to kill everyone on it.  So the commander and me, being the first people contacted by the real Air Force, and still being alive, get to track down the other people and keep them alive, and you were first on the list.  Fallon is next at 8:25 and one Lorelai Nguyen is flying into Laguardia at 8:40, so Commander Durant is going to retrieve her.  A Lucas Fisher is scheduled to leave Boston at the same time that Fallon is arriving here, so the commander is trying to have him diverted to either Laguardia or here, whatever is easiest to do."  Montoya took a breath and asked, "Is that about as clear as mud now?"

V


----------



## Fanog (May 22, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:40pm, Late Spring 2003_ 

Leonard silently listens while Montoya fills him in. He takes the gun, checks to see if the safety is on and then tucks it in his waistband.

"Clear? - No. But whining and bitching isn't going to make it any clearer, is it? It'll do for now. I assume we'll get more info once we get everyone together." Leonard's jokingly sarcastic voice shows that he has accepted the situation with good grace, he hadn't really expected the full story so soon anyway.

"Are all of those people you just mentioned, civilians? I'm assuming they're escorted by an Air Force Lieutenant as well, that might give them some protecting. - How sure are we that these escorts are clean? The captain's lounge sounds good, a pilot's uniform might also get us through the rest of the airport without attracting too much notice."


----------



## Vardeman (May 22, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:40pm, Late Spring 2003_ 



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *"Are all of those people you just mentioned, civilians?*



Montoya replied, "Nothing in my information tells me one way or another if they're civilian or military, but going by the pictures..."  He brought up each person's picture on the PDA and continued, "... the two women are civilians, while Fisher looks like he might at least be former military, if not active duty."



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *"I'm assuming they're escorted by an Air Force Lieutenant as well, that might give them some protecting. - How sure are we that these escorts are clean?"*



Montoya queried, "Was your escort planning on continuing with you to Colorado?  If so, then they'll probably have escorts; otherwise, they'll probably be alone.  As to their being clean...  I don't know.  I just know that the Air Force OIC is a Major Davis, so if they don't know that, then they're probably dirty as sin."

V


----------



## Keia (May 22, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:40pm, Late Spring 2003 _

“I think we can work something out, gentlemen,” Captain Samuels said, “assuming you boys don’t have a problem wearing some Tangent Communications gear.”

The captain walked back to the back of the plane, opposite of the bathroom and opened a storage closet.  Within were several styles of polo shirts, sweatshirts, t-shirts, jackets, windbreaker pants, and jogging pants in either white or red – all with the Tangent Communications logo (angled lines intersecting a partial circle).

“I don’t have any uniforms that would fit either of you – and either way, I’m on my last day of clothes.  These ought to conceal your weapons, though,” Samuels said eying the Berretta in the Campbell’s belt, “I’m sure we can sweet talk anyone asking that you two are off shift pilots, though.  Or even pilots in training, that would even be better.”

OOC: Campbell, Montoya


----------



## MadThinker (May 22, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:40pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003

"Well, I would hate to keep the good lieutenant waiting." 

With that thought on his lips, Luther Donovan packed the rifle in a travel case and started toward the door.

"If they want it back soon, they can call me. Besides, I may just need it."

Luke placed his gear and the rifle in the trunk and took a seat in the back seat of the car. 

"Onward and upward Lt. Hearst."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 22, 2003)

_Quickly leaving the Gas and Go
North Central New York
6:10pm Late Spring, 2003_

Simm's words cut through her thoughts, and she glanced up in time to catch him scaning the area as he made his way to the car.  She did not answer him verbally, but with a slight shrug she returned to the car and resumd her seat.

It is not hrd to see that Simms is apparently in a hurry.  She listens to his explanation, before asking "What's the sudden hurry?  Has something happened?"  What mysterious business thi all was!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

_On the Way to Syracuse
Ithaca, New York
5:55pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Keia _*
> “Parallel worlds, huh?  Didn’t Einstein start the groundwork for a lot of those theories?  Obviously, it wasn’t intentional, but I thought I read something like that,” Terrell offered when he noticed Lorelai starting to get quiet. “High-end physics was never my specialty, but enjoyed reading some of the stuff that wasn’t so dry.  I don’t mind listening to you . . . and we’ve got about an hour and a half to get to the airport yet?”
> *




Her cheeks flushed and she smiled at him - as prettily as she could - and if little hearts could float from her eyes - they probably would.  He was cute!  And an officer!  And he wanted to listen to her talk about her most favorite subject in the whole world!  It didn't get better than a captive audience.

"Well if space is infinite, that means that somewhere everything that is possible becomes real - which means no matter how improbable something is, it must happen, oh let me show you something!" 

Lorelai snapped the seatbelt loose.  Turning around, she stuck her hands over her seat, reaching for her laptop while still speaking.

"I've been working on a theory.  You see, so if the universe began approximately 14 billion years ago - the popular date these days.  That means that the earliest light we could have seen would be 4 times 10 to the 26 - basically our universe.  Now what happens if you go beyond that?  Now space is infinite, so there must be other universes beyond that.  So if we fill up our universe with protons for instance (all at the same temperature of course) we could fit maybe about ten to the 118 protons.  Well that means beyond that distance and that number, the universe would have to start repeating itself, right?"

Damn pesky laptop case wedged in tight.  She moved further, half of her  in the front seat, the other have in the back.

"So if you think about it, once we apply the wormhole theory - we could theoretically travel to parallel worlds just by going far enough!"


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2003)

_Albany Airport, Departures Lane
North Central New York
7:00pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Rylee Fallon_
> *She listens to his explanation, before asking "What's the sudden hurry?  Has something happened?"  What mysterious business this all was! *




"Well, ma'am," Simms replied as he drove out of the Gas and Go, "apparently you weren't the only person shot at today.  I thought that that shooter earlier was on a personal vendetta against you, but I'm not so sure now.  Another person, being recruited for the same thing you are, was a target as well.  So, that's why there's a change of plans."

"At JFK, you'll be meeting with a Richardo Montoya and/or a Leonard Campbell.  We'll change your destination information at Albany so you can get you bags in JFK." Simms finished.

For the remaining ride to the Albany Airport, Lt. Simms was all business, even more so than when being fired on by the sniper earlier.  Simms eyes were searching, but not a nervous looking - more of a determined watch all potential targets type of look.  Some of Rylee's former associates had this same kind of awareness and attitude.  

The black sedan pulled into the departures lane and Simms got out of the car, searching the area for anything suspicious.

"Ma'am, you'll be required to stow those weapons of yours, "Lt. Simms said.  "I'll do my best to get them allowed on the flight, but you won't have them with you until you get your bag at JFK airport."

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2003)

_Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:55pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003_

Lt. Hearst navigated the black sedan through the large Air Force complex, arriving at the final checkpoints to exit the base.  The black sedan slowed to a halt and Hearst let out a low whistle, which caught Donovan's attention.

Standing there in front of the checkpoint with rifles leveled were three MP's.  An airman stood in the checkpoint booth, talking on the phone and glancing at Donovan and Hearst.

"You didn't kill somone moments before I arrived, did you, sir?" Hearst asked with some humor in his voice that trailed away by the end.

OOC: Donovan


----------



## Keia (May 23, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:09pm, Late Spring 2003_

The drive from JFK airport was a smooth ride.  Lt. Stewart was turning out to be an excellent driver, either that or Durant was just more tired than he thought.  When he awoke, Stewart was just idling the engine at the departures lane at Syracuse Airport.

The sky was starting to color and the temperature were cooling in Syracuse.  The airport itself didn't appear to be that crowded for this time of day.

"Sir, what are your orders?" Stewart asked, "Do you want me to check inside and see if who you're looking for is here?"

OOC: Durant


----------



## Fanog (May 23, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:40pm, Late Spring 2003 _

"Hmm, so information on all of us is in there? I thought that they were civilian because you didn't mention any rank for them. That would be easy to check. Is my rank mentioned in there?"

Leonard thinks a moment as he tries to figure out what the other Lieutenant might have as orders. He then answers, "Well, Lieutentant Stewart wouldn't have accompanied me to Colorado, but that might be because this was a direct flight. There are also those who have multiple flights. In that case, I'm not sure, but I think it's reasonable that the airmen wouldn't accompany them. So, in between flights, that might make them vulnerable. By the way, I'm still trying to get one thing straight: the bad guys have this list with all of our names on it. _Because of that,_ we are all 'invited' to come to Colorado. If the letters were made _after_ the list was compromised, does that mean that the bad guys aren't aware of our flight scedules?

Looking behind him to see what the captain has come up with, Leonard eyes the clothing in the closet. "Ugh, _red_. I'll take some of the whites, and pilot in training seems fine. That way, we won't have to explain why we're all off-shift."

Leonard walks over to the back of the plane, and dresses in a white t-shirt, sweatshirt and windbreaker pants. He also picks up a red jacket to complement the outfit. His other clothing he stuffs in his range pack. "Well, how does this look?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 23, 2003)

_Albany Airport, Departures Lane
North Central New York
7:00pm Late Spring, 2003_

As far as she was concerned, Simms had always been the all-business type, so she barely noticed the sudden intensity in his behavior.



> "Well, ma'am," Simms replied as he drove out of the Gas and Go, "apparently you weren't the only person shot at today. I thought that that shooter earlier was on a personal vendetta against you, but I'm not so sure now. Another person, being recruited for the same thing you are, was a target as well. So, that's why there's a change of plans."




"You think maybe someone else sent the sniper?"  She asked in response to his words.  If the sniper had been sent by someone other than her former associates, then they certainly had done their homework.  From the look of him, the sniper had had a healthy amount of Irish in his blood.

She spent the rest of the ride to Albany in thoughtful silence, listening to whatever Simms had to say, but only making two or three word responses.



> "Ma'am, you'll be required to stow those weapons of yours, "Lt. Simms said. "I'll do my best to get them allowed on the flight, but you won't have them with you until you get your bag at JFK airport."




Simms' words are met with a flat look."Uh huh.  Personally, Simms, I would much rather be armed, in case whomever it is that is trying to kill me sends another operative."  She folds her arms over her chest.  "Hopefully, they'll let me at least stow my guns.  If not, then it is going to be a long hike to JFK airport."


----------



## MadThinker (May 24, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:55pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003



> "You didn't kill somone moments before I arrived, did you, sir?" Hearst asked with some humor in his voice that trailed away by the end.





"No, I wasn't planning on killing anyone until AFTER dinner!" Donovan replied somewhat sarcastically as he looked around for some clues to the situation. "Something appears to be up, but your guess is as good as mine."


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2003)

_Albany Airport, Departures Lane
North Central New York
7:00pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Rylee Fallon_
> *Simms' words are met with a flat look."Uh huh.  Personally, Simms, I would much rather be armed, in case whomever it is that is trying to kill me sends another operative."  She folds her arms over her chest.  "Hopefully, they'll let me at least stow my guns.  If not, then it is going to be a long hike to JFK airport." *




Simms looked at Fallon oddly for a moment as she was speaking, then when she was finished, said, "Ma'am, I'm certain they're not going to allow you to stow your weapons, especially during times like this.  They're going to have to be put in the luggage compartment, if I can talk them into that, or they'll have to be shipped to you."

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2003)

_Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:55pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003_

With a look from one of the MP's with a rifle, the airman at the building called over a loudspeaker, "Gentlemen, would you step out of the vehicle, please.  Keep your hands where the MP's can see them."  The airman finished, clearly unhappy about making the statement.

One of the MP's scowled at Donovan, and called out, "We're to bring . . . escort you to speak with General Bauer, at once."

Lt. Hearst looked at Donovan and offered, "Your call, sir.  I'll run them over on your sayso."

OOC: Donovan


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2003)

_On the Way to Syracuse
Ithaca, New York
6:35pm Late Spring, 2003_

Lt. Terrell had some difficulty keeping control of the black sedan as the young woman next to him squirmed and managed to manuever her body in quite interesting ways.  His concentration being split between stealing glances at Nguyen, trying to comprehend what she was saying, and controlling a vehicle at the same time was almost too much for Terrell to handle.

"Ummm, wow.  That's rather fascinating.  I'm not too ashamed to admit that a lot of that is way, way . . . way over my head," Terrell commented as he glanced her way.  "though you're more than welcome to continue."

Lt. Terrell glanced at his watch, noting the time, and accelerated.

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## MadThinker (May 25, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:55pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003

Rolling down the window Donovan spoke, "Airman, We are in a big hurry with orders from people WAY above your paygrade. What does this pertain to?"


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Well that doesn't look too bad on you," Captain Samuels said.  He looks down at the Montoya's shoes and finished with, "I don't think anyone will notice the shoes."

Lt Sowers offered to stay with the jet and lock it down while everyone was gone, so only Captain Samuels, Campell, and Montoya made their way across the tarmac - the place of so much recent entertainment.

"You'll like the Captain's lounge, JFK goes a step above most airports, drinks are relatively cheap, and the view is nice . . . depending on the time of day and number of stewardesses invited within," Samuels finished with a wink.

OOC: Montoya, Campbell


----------



## Fanog (May 25, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications 
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard dressed and made a final check to see if the gun in his waist band and the one strapped to his leg weren't visible. "Well, it won't win me any fashion awards, but it'll do."

He casually slings his bag over one shoulder, and picks up the red jacket in his other hand. "Well I don't think I'd care much for the view, but I sure could use a drink. I had to rush like a madman making sure I got here in time for my flight."

Walking across the tarmac, Leonard glances a look on Montoya's boots and think back to the man's greens. He gets his attention for some conversation.

"So... Sergeant, I gather you have just returned from abroad. What is it that you usually do? Any idea why you were requested for this project?"


----------



## Vardeman (May 26, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Montoya, now dressed in red and white jogging gear except for his sand-colored combat boots (the best footwear option he had in his seabag), walked along with Captain Samuels and Staff Sergeant Campbell towards the terminal.



> _Originally posted by Leonard Campbell_
> *"So... Sergeant, I gather you have just returned from abroad. What is it that you usually do? Any idea why you were requested for this project?"*



"You can call me Ric or Montoya or just Monty if you want," Montoya began.  "And yes, I did just come from overseas.  I was in Kuwait after being rotated out of the front lines in Baghdad.  I'm Marine Recon, Staff Sergeant Campbell, scouting and demolitions are my main bag.  Usually I'm either clearing a path in advance of the main body of troops in the case of known or suspected minefields, or I'm taking out comm stations, fuel depots, headquarters tracks, whatever will disrupt the enemy the most.  I really can't think of why the Air Force needed me for the original project, whatever it is, but with what the hell this is going on now, I'm sure they can always use a demolitions man."

V


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

_On the Way to Syracuse
Ithaca, New York
6:35pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Keia _*
> Lt. Terrell had some difficulty keeping control of the black sedan as the young woman next to him squirmed and managed to manuever her body in quite interesting ways.  His concentration being split between stealing glances at Nguyen, trying to comprehend what she was saying, and controlling a vehicle at the same time was almost too much for Terrell to handle.
> 
> "Ummm, wow.  That's rather fascinating.  I'm not too ashamed to admit that a lot of that is way, way . . . way over my head," Terrell commented as he glanced her way.  "though you're more than welcome to continue."
> ...



*

Lorelai nearly vaulted over into the backseat at his sudden acceleration.  The added push though gave her enough reach to get a good grip on the handle of her computer case.

"If you go too fast, the cops are going to pull us over and I'll miss the plane for sure then," she remarked, pulling the case onto the backseat and snapping it open to reveal her slim notebook.  Pulling it out, she slid back down her seat, though this time sitting the wrong way so she could face him, tucking her legs beneath her.

"Let me explain it in a way that makes more sense," the young woman began, slipping into her professorial mode.  "Imagine a two-dimensional universe that can only fit 4 particles in it.  That means that there are only 16 ways to arrange those particles - that means 16 different universes.  So if you have at least 17 universes, one of them has to be exactly like one of the 16.  And the distance to reach that duplicate universe is 4 times the diameter of the universes."

He must be cute in all the parallel universes - maybe in one of them I'm not speeding off to a plane with me getting on it like some Casablanca rerun.

"So if we could just travel that distance (in this case it would 4 times the diameter of two of the particles lets say) then we could reach a parallel universe to our own."

...I love that movie.*


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 26, 2003)

_Albany Airport, Departures Lane
North Central New York
7:00pm Late Spring, 2003_

For a moment, it looked as if Rylee was going to have sharp words for Simms.  Her eyes narrowed slightly, and she took a long look at the airman, before closing her eyes and taking a deep breath.  "Hmn.  Well, lets see if they'll at least ket me stow the guns."  Really, there was no use getting into an arguement over this.


----------



## Fanog (May 26, 2003)

_Lear Jet - Tangent Communications
JFK Airport, New York, New York
3:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Ok. Ric it is. And please, call me Leonard...." _Hmm, not too big on formality, it seems. Might be for the best, if we're going to work in a small group, including civilian personnel. Too much emphasis on rank might put them off._

"Demolitions and an airport... I can see some interesting combinations, but let's hope we won't need them." Leonard says, smiling.


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

_Captain's Lounge, Rest area
JFK Airport, New York, New York
4:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

The three men entered the airport through a utility door near the Captain's Lounge.  An odd glance from an airport employee was the only recriminations the men received.  Looking through the groups of people moving through the airport, neither Montoya nor Campbell noticed anyone out of the ordinary.  Well, that wasn't exactly true - this was New York . . . but no one noticed any apparent military men that Durant had warned them about.

Entering the Captain's Lounge required a key which was only received on membership to the club, and a healthy membership fee.  The room was somewhat smaller than most bars and the lights were subdued in the room.  Samuels indicated that a door led to some very small rooms for sleeping - well, mostly sleeping.  Rooms was perhaps too generous - they were closer to train sleeping berths than actual rooms (narrow double bunks with enough room only to move into the berth and lie down) - but they served their purpose.

The bar area was lightly occupied, with a small television quietly playing a Met's afternoon game.  A couple of people nodded in Samuels direction as he made his way around the room, but Samuels made no effort to speak with them.

After a quiet first two rounds of drinks, Samuels begged off to catch some shut-eye for a few hours.  Before departing, he gave Campbell the lounge key and asked that the two come find him when they were ready to head back to the jet.

 OOC: Campbell, Montoya


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

_Albany International Airport - Airline Terminals
North Central New York
7:10pm Late Spring, 2003_

Albany International Airport was a great deal larger than Rylee had envisioned.  In fact, a sign inside noted that more than 270 flights either arrived or departed from the airport daily.  The airport seemed especially crowded for the day and season, or at least it seemed that way to Rylee.

Simms' military uniform and attitude were used to great effect in getting Rylee into the ticket lines quickly and having her ticket changed to end at JFK.  However, when the subject was started about possibly allowing Rylee to stow her weapons within the cabin, Simms charm and authority were soundly defeated.  She was, however, permitted to check her weapons and have them available at baggage claim - a feat that Simms was only just able to achieve.

Simms asked the attendant if any private charters were available for Rylee to possibly take, but after several phone calls, none were available.

"Ma'am," Simms said to Rylee, "it's ultimately up to you if you want this flight, but you'll have to decide quickly as I'm sure final boarding has already been called."

A look to the attendant confirmed Simms suspicions.  With a slight grin Simms added, "I'd hate to have you walk to JFK,  I'll drive you if you want, but you'll definitely miss the window to meet up with the others we spoke of."

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

_Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:55pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003_

The airman in the booth paused, and looked to the MP's, as he was about to speak, the scowling MP barked out, "We have our orders, Lt. Donovan, they were unspecific as to your condition . . ."

Donovan heard Hearst say quietly under his breath, "Man, what an @ss. . ."

OOC: Donovan


----------



## Fanog (May 27, 2003)

_Captain's Lounge, Rest area
JFK Airport, New York, New York
4:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard is quite content to have some time off, considering what he's gotten himelf into. 

_Too bad that we can't really talk freely here. Would've been a good opportunity to get some extra information, see if the two of us could figure out some of what's going on._

With that, Leonard makes some small-talk with Montoya, avoiding any mention of work, but trying to get a feeling for the man.
He also pulls out his notebook to draw, mostly to kill time. He first sketches one of the planes outside, and then the faces of Lieutenant Stewart and of Durant, as best as he can remember them.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 27, 2003)

_Albany International Airport - Airline Terminals
North Central New York
7:10pm Late Spring, 2003_

The sheer number of people who were at the airport made Rylee very nervous, as she is very quickly reminded just how secluded the past few years of her life had been.  Trying not to dwell on just how nervous all these people were making her, she concentrated on not losing Simms in the crowd.
 She pays very careful attention to what is said between the airline attendant and Simms.  She still did not like the idea of being separated from her guns, but after reflecting for a moment, she figured that if everyone were forced to stow their guns in such a way, then there was a considerably less chance of her being shot.  Or at least, she hoped that was the case.  "I suppose I will take this flight," she said at last, with a slight shrug.


----------



## Vardeman (May 27, 2003)

_Captain's Lounge, Rest area
JFK Airport, New York, New York
4:05pm, Late Spring 2003_



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *With that, Leonard makes some small-talk with Montoya, avoiding any mention of work, but trying to get a feeling for the man.*



Montoya chatted with Campbell for a bit, his conversation well-informed and articulate, before reminding the Staff Sergeant of his plans to purchase some civvies.  "I shouldn't be long, and here's the number to this cell phone, in case you need to contact me," he said.  At that, he went off to shop.  Thankful that combat pay and a lack of opportunities to spend it had caused his bank account to swell, Montoya only winced slightly at the inflated prices in the airport shops.  He purchased a pair of jeans and a pair of khakis, a few assorted shirts, and a pair of sturdy, non-descript, non-military work boots.  All during his shopping trip, he kept an eye out for the military types that Durant had mentioned.  Finally, laden with his purchases, Montoya returned to the lounge to whlie away the time until about a half-hour before Rylee Fallon's flight was due.

V


----------



## Nuke261 (May 27, 2003)

Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:09pm, Late Spring 2003

Durant stretched in his seat after waking from a brief but restful combat nap.  "Sure Lieutenant, take a look inside and see if the flight is on time and all that good stuff.  I want to give Davis another call.  I will meet you at the gate, if you notice anything unusual, give me a call at this number.  This should throw off anyone looking for an official contact, they won't expect me watching your back"

With that, Durant dialed and waited for the other line to connect while scanning the area around his parked car.  "Major.  We're getting ready to go in and get Nguyen.  Is Fisher coming here and if so when?  Any chance you can get us on a private flight to go down and grab Donovan and Ilianov?  That way I can send Montoya to get Grayson and we will be done.  Oh yeah, what is our status with carrying weapons in the airport?"  Although refreshed from his nap, Durant's mind had been rolling through everything he had to deal with for this next leg of the mission.  

"And how's Sgt. Montoya doing?  No problems I take it?"  Although he had just met Montoya and had not gotten a good chance to know him, he had been impressed with the Marine.  He knew how to handle himself and didn't let things get away from him.  He reminded Durant of all the young soldiers he had spent his career training.

Durant continued to watch his surroundings.  A busy place like this made it hard for anyone to pull off anything big, but it also made it a lot easier to hide.  He knew this, he had been on both sides of that equation.


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:13pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Durant, assembling these people has turned into a royal pain in my . . ." Davis replied on the call.  "Both Rylee Fallon and Lucas Fisher were attacked. Both apparently are okay, but Lt. Johnson, who was assigned to Fisher, was killed.  Forensics on the scene call it a sniper hit with a military grade rifle.  Fisher managed to get out of there and is on his way to JFK as is Fallon."

"My call to SJ AFB was, shall we say, less than well received.  General Bauer, the base commander, is holding Donovan pending his completion of some rifle evaluation.  Frankly, it's weak but it's probably all he could come up with when I informed him that we needed his services.  Regardless, I'm sure he's relatively safe on base and I doubt the General will have the stones to hold him more than a day."

"The Tangent Communications jet is yours to gather the others and drop you at your destination, but for no more than three days, regardless," Major Davis said regarding private flights. He also informed you that guns at the airports could not get approved without the necessary credentialing and paperwork - something they didn't have time for.  "With regard to Grayson, since you're ultimately heading west, would it be better to gather everyone first, then all of you get Grayson?"

As Durant wrapped up his phone call with Davis, a black sedan with the Air Force insignia on the side pulled in not more than twenty feet in front of his vehicle.  Lt. Stewart still had not returned from inside the airport, though it had only been a few minutes since he left.

OOC: Durant


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:13pm Late Spring, 2003_

"Okay, I think I can get my hands around that explanation," Lt. Terrell replied as he looked at Lorelai.  After his initial acceleration and Lorelai's rebuke, Terrell slowed down to the speed limit and drove more safely.  Over the course of the next half hour, Terrell managed to keep up in conversation with Lorelai - but it was clear to Lorelai that he was merely a dabbler in the field.

Before either were clearly ready to arrive, Terrell pulled the sedan into departure's row at Syracuse Airport.  The sky was starting to color and the temperature was cooling in Syracuse. The airport itself didn't appear to be very crowded for the time of day.

"Well, ma'am, we're here," Terrell said, sounding slightly disappointed.  "I'll start getting the bags in the trunk, if you'll get the carrier and your other things in the back seat."

OOC: Nguyen


----------



## Keia (May 27, 2003)

_In the Air over Central New York
North Central New York
7:35pm Late Spring, 2003_

With her decision made, Simms made short work of arranging to have her weapons stored and getting Rylee on the flight.  On the smaller jet, the seat next to Rylee was empty and the flight itself had few passengers.  The skies were relatively clear over central New York as the plane rapidly approached its destination of JFK Airport.

OOC: Fallon


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 27, 2003)

_In the Air over Central New York
North Central New York
7:35pm Late Spring, 2003_

She said her goodbyes to Simms, and boarded the plane.  The lack of people on the flight was noted, and she took a moment to scrutinize every other person on the plane with her, before takeoff.  

Takeoff was an ordeal in and of itself.  As the engines of the plane roared to life, Rylee gripped the arm rests of her chair and scowled at the seat in front of her.  It had been a long time since her last flight.  Once they got into the air without incident, she relaxed slightly, but not much.  She was perfectly fine with the idea of spending the rest of the flight with her arms crossed tightly over her chest, remaining alert in case of any trouble.


----------



## MadThinker (May 27, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:55pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003


"Okay, okay," Lt Dovovan replied to the  MP as he rolled up the window.

" Lt. Hearst, Gun it!!!!!"


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

_Captain's Lounge, Rest area
JFK Airport, New York, New York
7:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

While Montoya was shopping in the airport versions of various stores, he did notice a few guys that looked suspicious - four of them to be precise.  Nothing that could be pinned down, but perhaps the way they carried themselves or something.  Regardless, they didn't appear to notice Montoya, nor did they do or act odd in any way, it was just one of those gut feelings.

At around 7:30pm, Major Davis called Montoya on his cell phone.  "Sgt. Montoya, you should be expecting a call from a Lucas Fisher within the next hour or so.  I'm sure he's nearing JFK and will be looking for directions soon.  As such, I'll be routing him to you via a conference call so that we can decide where you can pick him up.  Rylee Fallon boarded her flight and should arrive on schedule around 8:25."

He passed on the terminal and gate information to Montoya  for Fallon's arrival as well.

OOC: Montoya, Campbell


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

_ Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:13pm Late Spring, 2003_

Never been one much able to hide her emotions, the look of disappointment played across those delicate features at their arrival.  _Well - dump me off and I'll never see you again, will I?_ she thought miserably to herself.  The best hours of her life with the cutest officer she'd ever met about to end.

Her computer safely stowed away, she pulled herself out of the car.  The cat carrier in one hand and her computer case in the other, Lorelai watched with only slight amusement as Terrell dragged one huge bag full of cat stuff out of the trunk, and a smaller one filled with her clothes.  Really, Krizzel had more things than her.  She really should teach him to pack lighter.

A plaintive meow echoed from the carrier as if the rebuke _her_ for such thoughts.


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

_Nearing JFK Airport
New York, New York
8:49pm, Late Spring, 2003 _

The police car slowly began to edge closer and closer to the sedan Fisher was driving.  When Fisher was almost certain the officer was about to flip his lights on . . .  the lights came on as well as the sirens.  The police car pulled hard into the adjacent lane and . . . sped past Fisher in pursuit of the unknown.

Following the lights and signs on the highways, Fisher was greeted by a welcome sight, 'JFK International Airport, next exit.'

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

_Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:55pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003_

Donovan’s day was going from bad to worse in a hurry.  Either Hearst betrayed his actions or the MPs were just prepared, but the sudden acceleration of the car didn’t seem to catch any of them by surprise.  As the car accelerated into the gate, the MPs dodged to the side, with one only barely getting out of the way.  The cracking of the wood of the gate accompanied the loud pop of a rear tire and the pop and grind of a front tire and something more.

Panic evident in Hearst’s face as the vehicle seemed to have a mind of its own.  Upon clearing the gate, the vehicle jack-knifed and rolled – first onto the passenger side, then onto its top.  The steering wheel spun out of Hearst’s control, and he cracked his head into the side windshield.  Donovan miraculously escaped immediate harm, hanging upside down in the sedan as it slowly spun on its top.

“Crap,” Hearst said, blood leaking down the side of his face, “Major Davis is going to kill me, assuming we don’t die here and now.  Let me take the blame for all of this.  At least if you’re not in the stockade or being court-martialed, you can get to the airport and out of here.  At least I could have carried out my assignment.”

Hearst felt the side of his head with his hand and looked at his own blood.  The vehicle stopped . . . pointing back into SJ AFB and the three MPs cautiously approaching the vehicle.

OOC: Donovan


----------



## Vardeman (May 28, 2003)

_Captain's Lounge, Rest area
JFK Airport, New York, New York
7:45pm, Late Spring 2003_


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *While Montoya was shopping in the airport versions of various stores, he did notice a few guys that looked suspicious - four of them to be precise.  Nothing that could be pinned down, but perhaps the way they carried themselves or something.  Regardless, they didn't appear to notice Montoya, nor did they do or act odd in any way, it was just one of those gut feelings.*



Acting on those feelings, Montoya purchased a digital camera at one of the shops along the concourse.  After changing into the less conspicuous attire, he sought out the suspicious gentlemen and surreptitiously snapped a digital photo of each of them.  Once he was satisfied that he had gotten a decent photo of each man, he downloaded the pictures onto his cell phone/PDA.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *At around 7:30pm, Major Davis called Montoya on his cell phone.  "Sgt. Montoya, you should be expecting a call from a Lucas Fisher within the next hour or so.  I'm sure he's nearing JFK and will be looking for directions soon.  As such, I'll be routing him to you via a conference call so that we can decide where you can pick him up.  Rylee Fallon boarded her flight and should arrive on schedule around 8:25."
> 
> He passed on the terminal and gate information to Montoya  for Fallon's arrival as well.*



"Yes, sir," replied Montoya, "Campbell and I will be ready to greet them and bring them onboard the Lear.  You say Fisher knows he is to meet us, but what about Fallon?  Oh, and sir... Commander Durant mentioned those military types to you?  I'm transferring their pictures to you now.  I'm hoping you can get them identified so we can know who we're dealing with."

After hanging up with the major, Montoya returned to the lounge and spoke softly with Campbell, "The way I see it, our two birds are flying into the nest at about the same time.  We have four possible hostiles," he continued, showing Campbell the photos, "who are currently outside of the high-security area.  If they are armed, they won't be able to intercept Fallon until she comes out into the main terminal.  If you were to meet her at the gate and bring her here, or better yet, directly to the Lear, you could bypass them altogether, perhaps with our pilot and/or co-pilot waiting on the tarmac with your weapons.  Meanwhile I will be meeting Lucas and bringing him here and then to the Lear.  Questions or comments?"

V


----------



## Fanog (May 28, 2003)

_Captain's Lounge, Rest area
JFK Airport, New York, New York
7:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard leans in a bit closer to Montoya, and answers keeping his voice low as well.

"Sounds good. I pick up Fallon as early as possible, at the exit terminal. She's coming from Albany, right? If we're lucky, she's on on a small plane and I won't have to pull the 'emergency exit' stunt you and Durant did. I might just meet her on the tarmac."
"When I meet up with her, I'll try to intercept her luggage before it goes on transfer. I might have to do some talking to get that done, so I'd rather not be in these clothes. If I can still make it, I'll go to the Lear to change into something less 'clown's-like', like my regular suit." He eyes his clothes with a less then happy look on his face.

"Once I'm with Fallon, I'll take her to the Lear. I'm sure I can persuade here that I'm one of the good guys. If you're taking Fisher here, you'll need this." Leonard picks the key card out of his pocket and hands it to Montoya. "I don't have a cell phone, but I'll contact you if things get screwed up. Otherwise, we meet back at the Lear. Good luck."


----------



## Jarval (May 28, 2003)

_Nearing JFK Airport
New York, New York
8:49pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas lets out a breath he didn't know he'd been holding as the police car sped past.  He smiles in relief at the sign indicating JFK airport.

_Thank God for that.  Now maybe I can get some answers about today._  He takes the turn, and follows the road to the airport.  Coming to a stop, Lucas takes out the cell phone and dials the number for Major Davis.

"Major?  I've arrived at JFK.  What now?"


----------



## Nuke261 (May 28, 2003)

Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:13pm, Late Spring 2003

Durant eyed the car with Air Force markings, trying to determine if there was anything that made it look less than genuine.  An Air Force Lieutenant got out of the driver seat and walked to the trunk to retrieve a suitcase.  _Looks like that should be them, everything seems okay._  Durant placed the cell phone in his pocket, made sure his weapons were in place and exited the car and began to make his way over to the new arrival.  _Damn, I can't realy get a good look at Nguyen._


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

_Departure Ramp, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:29pm, Late Spring 2003_

Campbell managed a change of clothes back into his suit to wait the arrival of Fallon’s flight.  After a couple money-loaded handshakes, Leonard managed to position himself on the Tarmac and to convince one of the baggage guys to deliver her equipment to you.  Leonard allowed his eyes to adjust to the darkness and seemed rather pleased with his location: easy to take note of those passengers off-loading, good view of the surrounding area for potential trouble, and out of sight from any questioning eyes in the airport observation windows.

Almost exactly on schedule, Fallon’s plane landed and the crews went to work, gathering luggage, setting the ramp stairs, signs and whatnot to direct passengers into the terminal.  As Leonard got the twenty dollar bill ready for the baggage guy (‘half now, half later”), he noted a woman approaching with short blond hair and rugged outdoors clothes, obviously eager to be walking on real ground again.

Rylee Fallon was on the tarmac.
_________________________________________________

As Rylee reviewed the occupants of the plane, one looked somewhat suspicious – clutching a briefcase as though his life depended on it.  Rather young (maybe 20) to be gripping so badly, but nothing happened.  Minutes that seemed like hours later and with great relief, the plane came to a stop and the seat belt light went off.

As she exited the plane onto the tarmac, the sheer size of JFK airport became apparent.  In the almost dark of the spring evening, the airport lights were almost everywhere.   Thinking back to the instructions Simms had given her for her arrival here, Rylee remembered that she was to find a Campbell or a Montoya as her contact.

OOC: Campbell, Fallon


----------



## Keia (May 28, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:13pm Late Spring, 2003_

As Lorelai got to the back of the sedan, she noticed that Terrell had blanched and was looking further down departures row.  When she followed his gaze she saw an older man approaching them.

When he got within ten feet, Terrell snapped to attention and saluted. “Commander Durant, sir,” he said with an equal mix of respect and fear.  Looking over the man, Lorelai didn’t understand Terrell’s reaction at all.  Dressed in a turtleneck sweater, tactical vest, khaki cargo pants, brown boots, past the shoulder sandy brown hair and a scraggly goatee, he looked anything but military. 

____________________________________

As Durant approached, something about the airman tugged at his memory.  When the airman snapped to attention, Durant remembered with a mental grin.  Terrell was his name and Durant had rode him so hard and scared him so bad in his anti-terrorist training camp that he mustered out on the first day – almost in record time.

Durant really didn’t remember anything wrong with Terrell.  He was tall, muscular, somewhat slow, forgetful, and short of wits, and rubbed Durant the wrong way – but other than that he was okay.

OOC: Durant, Nguyen


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 28, 2003)

_Departure Ramp, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:29pm, Late Spring 2003_

She breathed a sigh of relief as the plane landed with no problem.  She was eager to be off of this airplane.  However, she waited, allowing the young man to get off the plane first, simply so that she could keep an eye on him.  

She practically bounds down the stairs to the tarmac, very pleased to be on the ground.  Once at the bottom of the stairs, she paused, and took a look around at all the people on the tarmac, searching her surroundings for any sign of trouble, and searching the faces of those around her.  The airport was huge, and she was trying her best not to be overwhelmed.    "Campbell or Montoya.  Would have been nice if they'd given me a bloody picture to go off of..." she muttered to herself.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 28, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:13pm Late Spring, 2003_

The tiny woman who turned around to peer curiously at Durant looked young..._too_ young to possibly be the lauded Cornell University professor with the long list of accomplishments.  In fact, dressed in low-riding jeans and a pretty little knit wrap - she looked more like a college student...a _freshman_ even.  All together too girly to fit into any military installation.  

Everything about her looked fragile, all together too angelic, and quite exasperatingly naive.  Except for her eyes - dark, wide, and piercing with intelligence and curiousity that was almost overwhelming when it was directed so intensely at him.

In one hand she held a silver case, the other a large animal carrier of some kind.  The meowing from said carrier told him exactly what kind of animal it was she was planning on stowing away onto the plane.

"Are we supposed to meet someone else here?" she asked Terrell with a bit of confusion.  "Is this some kind of joke?  Because if I find out that it is and that you or scruffy man here are the ones who took all my panties..." she trailed off threateningly.


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

_Entrance to JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:09pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Lucas Fisher_
> *"Major?  I've arrived at JFK.  What now?" *




"Hold on, Mr. Fisher," the familiar voice of Major Davis replied, "I'm going to set up a three-way call with Sgt. Montoya . . ."

Major Davis briefly introduced Montoya and Fisher to each other, then let them determine a good location to meet.  After some discussion and the handy use of a terminal map by Montoya, the two gentlemen agreed on a location, a first level handicapped parking area outside of airport security.

Montoya jogged over to the arranged location, walking calmly in the areas where he could raise suspicion.  Twenty short minutes later, Montoya spotted a black Air Force sedan parked where he and Fisher had discussed, holding one very nervous passenger.
_________________________________

Fisher made it to the designated area without incident.  The first floor of the parking garage was well lit and Fisher had good visibility from where he sat in the sedan.  Twenty minutes after the phone call started, Fisher saw the approach of a man meeting Montoya's description.

OOC: Montoya, Fisher


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2003)

"Looking for me?"  Lucas winds down the window on the sedan, calling over to the approaching figure.  He pulls the handgun out of his waistband as the man gets closer, carefully keeping the weapon below the level of the window.  "What's your name, and who sent you?"

_I'm not taking any chances this time._


----------



## Nuke261 (May 29, 2003)

Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:13pm Late Spring, 2003

"Thanks for identifying me as a high ranking military officer to anyone watching us, Lieutenant Turtle."  Durant recognized Terrell as he approached.  The Air Force might have good use for the man, but Durant didn't.  However, it did appear that he had delivered Professor Nguyen, without getting her killed.  
_Maybe I was wrong about him.  Nah, assassins probably just didn't make it to her on time._ 

Durant now turned his attention to Lorelai.  _There is no way this woman, no make that girl, is a highly valued professor and theorist!_ "I'm Lieutenant Commander Craig Durant, United States Navy S.E.A.L., professor."  Durant had turned on his charm and his biggest and brightest smile as he approached Loerlai.  He also made it a point not to acknowledge Terrell any further than he had to.  "I've been selected by Air Force Command, in all of it's infinite wisdom, as the best person qualified to safeguard you and your..." he bit his tounge, hesitating only slightly before continuing.  "You and your _cat_.  You have been selected for a top secret project that you and I will be working very closely together on.  I would be happy to tell you more about this project, but not everyone involved is privy to this intelligence."  Durant, now standing with Lorelai, rolls his eyes towards Terrell as he states the last part.  He is also moving to carry her bags for her.  

"Let's move back to my car, the one that is not parked directly under a floodlight, where I can fill you in on all the details.  Perhaps your driver could get us a couple of coffees while I discuss the important parts."  Durant motions in the general direction of his car.

"And I would love to hear more about you not having any panties."


----------



## Fanog (May 29, 2003)

_Departure Ramp, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:29pm, Late Spring 2003_

As Leonard sees Fallon exit the plane, he takes a few steps towards the plane and out of the shadows. He looks at Fallon directly, trying to let her know he's there. _That must be her. Good, she made it._

Keeping his arms casually at his side and trying his best to appear non-threatening, Leonard nods to the blonde woman and walks towards her at a steady pace. He keeps an eye on the rest of the people present, wanting to assure himself that the two of them don't receive too much attention from any of them.

_Looks like a tough lady. Keep it friendly, but to the point. I hope she understands that I can't really give her specifics out here._

"Miss Fallon? Good evening, I am Leonard Campbell. As you may be aware, there has been a change to your flight plan. I've been sent here to pick you up, and escort you further. I've arranged for you to retrieve your luggage immediately from the plane. If you would please follow me...?"


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

_On the Highways of Florida
Near JFK Space Center, Florida
1:45pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Reed and Ilianov had been traveling up I-95 for several hours when Reed decided it was time to switch drivers.  A nearby rest stop complete with fifteen to twenty tractor trailers parked for the night provided an excellent spot to stop, stretch and take a short break.  The rest stop itself was well lit and had the typical restrooms, gift, snack and information areas, though this one also included a 24-hour coffee shop and restaurant.

The strong aroma of the coffee was unmistakable when Ilianov entered the rest stop and the look on Reed’s lovely face confirmed that she had smelled it as well.  Unspoken words passed between the two as they made their way to the coffee shop.  Upon entering and seeing many booths available, Reed suggested that they grab something to eat as well, “I mean, since we’re here and all.”

Andreev noticed Reed sweep the area looking for potential trouble and the satisfying look on her face when nothing became apparent.

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:13pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Nuke261 _*
> "Thanks for identifying me as a high ranking military officer to anyone watching us, Lieutenant Turtle."
> *




_Well that was rude!_ Lorelai straighted feeling all at once very protective of her cute officer escort.  Who was this scruffy guy anyway?  And why was Terrell afraid of him?  



> _Originally posted by Nuke261 _*
> "I'm Lieutenant Commander Craig Durant, United States Navy S.E.A.L..."
> *




_Too bad you don't look it, scruffy dude._

She listened as he explained himself, nodding but unable to do any handshaking as both of hers were full of cat and computer.  When he offered to take them, she handed both over to him.  Durant felt a cold wet nose touch his hand as Krizzel sniffed him out before making a questioning "meowor?"



> _Originally posted by Nuke261 _*
> Durant motions in the general direction of his car.
> *




"Well then!  Let's get with it," Lorelai spoke up, both hands on her slim hips before heading off in the direction Durant spoke of with all the arrogance of the young.



> _Originally posted by Nuke261 _*
> "And I would love to hear more about you not having any panties." *




At that though, the young woman spun around.  Her skin lit up in a flash of pink, mouth slightly open.  Nothing came out though except a minor echo of disgust before she turned her back to Durant again, marching in the direction of his car...and belatedly realizing she didn't know exactly _which_ car it was he came in and hoping it was something easily recognizable.

"I thought I was supposed to be getting on a plane not in a car."


----------



## Vardeman (May 29, 2003)

_Entrance to JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *"Looking for me?"  Lucas winds down the window on the sedan, calling over to the approaching figure.  He pulls the handgun out of his waistband as the man gets closer, carefully keeping the weapon below the level of the window.  "What's your name, and who sent you?"
> 
> I'm not taking any chances this time. *



Montoya scanned the parking garage as he approached the car.  Noticing the nervousness of the man inside he smiled reassuringly and replied, "I'm Sergeant Ricardo Montoya, Mr. Fisher.  Major Davis sent me and we spoke on the phone just a short while ago.  Welcome to JFK.  We'll be heading into the terminal and to the pilots lounge.  We're stuck here at the airport until at least 10:00 am tomorrow morning, and our pilot has graciously invited us to relax there tonight."

V


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:14pm Late Spring, 2003_

Looking down departures row, Lorelai only has two choices: a black sedan about twenty feet away that looks a lot the one she just left, and a red econovan further back than that.

At that same time, a sharply dressed african-american airman with a linebacker build walked back out the in doors of the terminal.  He had his arm around a man's waist and was supporting him up as though the man had drank too much.  The name tag on the airman read Lt. Barry Stewart.

"Excuse me, could you help me with this man - I think he's had too much to drink," Lt. Stewart asked of Durant.  To Durant, the look in Stewart's eyes indicated anything but.

OOC: Durant, Nguyen


----------



## kid A (May 29, 2003)

On the Highways of Florida
Near JFK Space Center, Florida
1:45pm, Late Spring, 2003



> Upon entering and seeing many booths available, Reed suggested that they grab something to eat as well, "I mean, since we're here and all."




Sliding into a booth, Andreev watched as Lt. Reed scanned the resteraunt once more.  "Always working to keep me safe, Lieutenant?  Sit down and relax awhile.  I am sure we can keep ourselves out of trouble long enough for some coffee and a little food."

Showing him a lovely smile, she sat down in the booth.  They ordered some coffee and a bite to eat, taking the time to relax a little from the somewhat tense trip.  It felt good to be out of the car, but Andreev wondered about how long it would take to reach their destination.  And, looking at Reed, he was beginning to regret driving through the night.  "I am curious, Lieutenant, how much longer do you think it would take to get to SJ AFB?"  He reached out his and placed it gently over hers.  "Perhaps, if we are making good time by the end of our trip, we will have a chance to stop and get some sleep for a few hours before my flight."


----------



## Keia (May 29, 2003)

_Rest Stop on I-95
Near JFK Space Center, Florida
1:55am, Late Spring, 2003_

Reed checked her watch on Andreev's comment, thought a moment or two, then replied, "It’ll probably be another five to six hours before we get there.  I reckon about 700 or 800 this morning or about the same time we’d be able to call and get a hold of your Lt. Donovan.”

Surprisingly, patrons still arrived and departed at this late hour - the only to draw Reed's attention were a few departing metal heads with sunglasses on at 2:00am and chains and chrome everywhere.  A light snack and a couple cups of coffee later, Reed offered, “There should be a hotel or two at the next exit.  We could get some shut-eye, then continue the drive.”


----------



## kid A (May 29, 2003)

Rest Stop on I-95
Near JFK Space Center, Florida
1:55am, Late Spring, 2003



> A light snack and a couple cups of coffee later, Reed offered, “There should be a hotel or two at the next exit. We could get some shut-eye, then continue the drive.”




Andreev briefly went over the timetable in his head.  If they stopped for a few hours at a hotel before driving the remaining 5 to 6, he and Lt. Reed should still make it to SJ AFB about the time his flight was meant to arrive.  He was sure that Durant would have given specific instructions to this Lt. Donovan to wait for his arrival, just as he had told Andreev where to go.  _If not, well, I am sure that Durant will understand._ 

Andreev smiled and clasped her hand.  "That sounds like an excellent idea.  And then, my dear Lieutenant, it will be my turn to drive."


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2003)

_Entrance to JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_


			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> *Montoya scanned the parking garage as he approached the car.  Noticing the nervousness of the man inside he smiled reassuringly and replied, "I'm Sergeant Ricardo Montoya, Mr. Fisher.  Major Davis sent me and we spoke on the phone just a short while ago.  Welcome to JFK.  We'll be heading into the terminal and to the pilots lounge.  We're stuck here at the airport until at least 10:00 am tomorrow morning, and our pilot has graciously invited us to relax there tonight."*



"Very glad to see you, Sergeant.  I'm hoping you'll be able to explain the day I've had."  Lucas puts the handgun back in the waistband of his pants for now, before stepping out of the sedan.

"I've got a lot of my gear in the car, and I'm carrying a gun.  I take it I'm not going to get jumped by security when I go in the terminal?"  He carefully shows the Beretta to Sergeant Montoya, holding the weapon in the least threatening manner he can manage.  "Should I just leave my stuff in the car, or bring it with me?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 29, 2003)

_Departure Ramp, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:29pm, Late Spring 2003_


> "Miss Fallon? Good evening, I am Leonard Campbell. As you may be aware, there has been a change to your flight plan. I've been sent here to pick you up, and escort you further. I've arranged for you to retrieve your luggage immediately from the plane. If you would please follow me...?"




Rylee looks a little worse for wear as she approached Campbell.  She looked a little bit tired, nd though she had patched up the actual wound in her shoulder, the bulle hole and blood sain told no lies.  While Campbell spoke, she took toe opportunity to study im closly.  Her eyes light up noticably when he mentions gettingher belongigs immediately from the plane.


"Campball, eh?  Good to meet you, then.  Let me just grab my bag and my guns.  Where will we be going next?" Her voice is heavy with an Irish accent.


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2003)

_The Tarmac, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:29pm, Late Spring 2003_

One of the baggage workers drove a golf cart-like vehicle over to Campbell and Fallon.  In the back of the cart was a bag that Rylee recognized and a long packing box that was large enough to hold a pair of skis comfortably.

The worker looked at Leonard expectantly and made no move to get the items in the back of the cart.  "Hurry it'd up," the worker said with a heavy Bronx accent.

OOC: Campbell, Fallon


----------



## Vardeman (May 30, 2003)

_Parking Structure at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_


			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *"Very glad to see you, Sergeant.  I'm hoping you'll be able to explain the day I've had."  Lucas puts the handgun back in the waistband of his pants for now, before stepping out of the sedan.
> 
> "I've got a lot of my gear in the car, and I'm carrying a gun.  I take it I'm not going to get jumped by security when I go in the terminal?"  He carefully shows the Beretta to Sergeant Montoya, holding the weapon in the least threatening manner he can manage.  "Should I just leave my stuff in the car, or bring it with me?" *



"I'll do my best to explain what I know, Mr. Fisher, as soon as we're in a safer position."  He nodded knowingly when Fisher showed him the handgun.  "Bring everything.  We don't need to pass through security to get to the pilots' lounge.  If you need a hand with your bags, I'll be glad to help, but we should each keep a hand clear if possible, if you catch my meaning, sir."

V


----------



## Fanog (May 30, 2003)

_The Tarmac, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:29pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Eh, that's Camp_bell_, I believe some of my ancestors came from Ireland originally. "

As he spots the luggage cart, Leonard motions for Fallon to pick up her stuff. "Go ahead, I'll settle the arrangement with the driver." He takes the bank note from his pocket and settles it in his hand.

"Thanks, pal. You've really saved me from a lot of hassle there." He smiles and shakes the worker's hand, tranferring the money.

Leonard then walks over to Fallon and offers to take one the pieces of luggage. He walks beside her, and directs her in the direction of the Lear. "This way, please. We have a small jet at our proposal for now. We'll head over there, and wait for Sergeant Montoya. He's in the airport at the moment, picking up someone else. I'm sure you have a lot of questions. I'll try to answer them best as I can, but I'm afraid I don't know much more then you do at the moment."

As they walk, Leonard keeps his eyes open for any suspicious persons or situations.


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2003)

Double post


----------



## Jarval (May 30, 2003)

_Parking Structure at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas shoulders his backpack, and passes any remaining luggage to Sergeant Montoya.

"Yeah, I think I get your meaning.  Am I personally wanted dead, or have I just fallen in with bad company?"  He smiles faintly as he finishes unloading his gear.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 30, 2003)

_The Tarmac, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:29pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Oh, right.  Campbell.  Sorry about that."

As the luggage cart approached, she looks questioningly at Campbell, before shrugging her shoulders and moving to grab her luggage.  She was very enthused about the idea of being reunited with her guns, until she actually saw the box that they were being shipped in.  She saw with dismay that there was so much tape on the box, that there was no way she would be able to get to them quickly.  Heaving a heavy sigh, she slung her bag over her uninjured shoulder, and held the box close to her chest.  

When Campbell offered to carry one of the items, she shrugged and handed him her bag.  There as no way she was giving up the cardboard box.  As open a the tarmac was, it would be a perfect place for a sniper to hide, and even if she could not immediately get to her guns, it was a comfort just to be holding them.

"I see.  Yea, I do have some questions.  What's out in Colorado that's so important?"


----------



## Keia (May 30, 2003)

_The Tarmac, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

As Leonard looks over the surroundings, he does note some sort of commotion within the terminal where the arriving passengers from Rylee's plane were entering.  Regardless, the disturbance didn't seem likely to pour onto the tarmac, nor reach them before they entered the maintenance door and returned to the Captain's Lounge.

Rylee is able to recover her bag and the long box, though getting anything out of there anytime soon may be a problem.  The box had been duct tapes and shipping taped so much it was difficult to spot plain areas of cardboard.

The journey to the Lear is a somewhat long, brisk walk but nothing unusual occurs.  When they reach the plane Lt. Sower unlocks the door to allow Campbell and Fallon up.

OOC: Fallon, Campbell


----------



## Vardeman (May 31, 2003)

_Parking Structure at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Lucas shoulders his backpack, and passes any remaining luggage to Sergeant Montoya.
> 
> "Yeah, I think I get your meaning.  Am I personally wanted dead, or have I just fallen in with bad company?"  He smiles faintly as he finishes unloading his gear. *



Montoya hefted Fisher's remaining bag in his left hand and led the way back to the pilots' lounge.  On the way he phoned Major Davis, reporting the successful rendezvous.  As he walked he kept scanning for the four men he had seen earlier and any others of the same type.  He replied to Fisher, pitching his voice for their ears only, "According to my information, you, me, and about ten others were on some sort of list as possible members of this secret project.  Someone started snuffin' out the members on that list, and two fake air force pukes tried to take me out when I got off my plane, so Major Davis gathered me and Lieutenant Commander Durant and now we're gathering the rest of the folks on the list."

V


----------



## Nuke261 (May 31, 2003)

Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:14pm Late Spring, 2003

Durant's amusement at Lorelai's reactions to him did not show.  _This is going to be fun._ 
As he walked with her, and felt the wet, little cat nose sniffing his hand, he heard Lt. Stewart.
"Geezuss!" he exclaimed.  He turned and saw Stewart with the other slumped man and hurried towards them.  He handed Terrell Krizel and the luggage as he passed him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:14pm Late Spring, 2003_

"Too much to drink?" Lorelai echoed what she heard as she, half turned back to them.  Her eyes looked quite disapproving at how he just tossed her two most precious possessions, the cat and the computer, back at Terrell who was already trying to get a hold of the rest of the luggage.  Heading back toward Terrell, she intended to get back her cat and computer.

"Just toss him into a lounge and let him sleep it off," she told the men with lengthy sigh.  "Just make sure there's a trash can nearby in case he wants to upchuck."


----------



## Fanog (May 31, 2003)

_The Tarmac, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

While they walk over to the Lear, Leonard attempts to explain the situation to Fallon. He tries to think back to what Montoya told him and hopes that he has remembered most of it right.

_She looks like she can handle the truth. Let's get that out of the way first._

"What's in Colorado? - I don't know. I do know that _someone_ think it's important enough to kill off a list of people. That list, that's us..."

Assuming the woman isn't too shocked, Leonard continues.

"The Air Force has a secret project, in Colorado, that was recently compromised. I don't know by whom. There is a list of people who at one time had been selected for this project. For some reason, someone wants the people on that list dead. An Air Force Major has learned of this, and has decided to call us in." _If she got the letter, she should know that his name is Davis. Let's not tell her any things she should already know..._

"That's pretty much all I know. Our first priority is to get everyone safe, we'll receive further instructions once we have everyone together."


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:14pm Late Spring, 2003_

Terrell accepted the additional items within question; however, it was obvious that his coordination skills were being seriously taxed until Lorelai relieved him of Krizzel and the computer.  He then made is way with the remaining luggage to the car further down the departures lane.

As Durant assisted Stewart with the 'drunken' man, Stewart indicated the sedan as a location to deposit the man and let him 'sleep it off.'  Quietly to Durant, Stewart said, "He approached from behind and stuck a gun to my back and asked where the person was I was to escort.  I popped him one with an uppercut, disarmed him and dragged him out here.  I think this one's got a glass jaw.  I thought it was better to remove him, in case he was working with others - might delay them a bit."

OOC: Durant, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (May 31, 2003)

_Parking Structure at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:45pm, Late Spring, 2003_

A call to Davis returned the information that Rylee Fallon and Lorelai Nguyen had been brought on board as well and that Durant was enroute back to JFK. 

Montoya and Fisher make it back to the Captain's lounge without incident.  On the way, both Montoya and Fisher noticed that there seemed to be a lot more tension in the airport.  Montoya particularly noticed this more since he had only left the airport are less that 15 minutes ago.  Also, Montoya caught an odd comment over the airport loudspeaker that seemed to him to be a coded alert of some kind.

There was no indication of the four men that Montoya noticed.

OOC: Montoya, Fisher


----------



## Keia (Jun 1, 2003)

_The Soccer Fields
Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma
2:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Jeremiah Grayson_
> * Jeremiah looks back in the direction of the of the woman's voice and says "I will over there playing soccer, Thanks."*




The woman immediately took on a motherly attitude and insisted on getting Jeremiah protected from the sun.  The mixture wasn’t out of the bottle or even from the store, but it worked amazingly.  The heat from Jeremiah’s burn faded on application and the muscles almost felt soothed as well.  The woman explained to Jeremiah of the old family recipe and 27 herbs and spices.  On reflection, it did smell like turkey basting, but hey, it worked.

Three hours of exhaustive soccer playing later, the boys actually look somewhat winded and stopped for another refueling.  While drinking massive amounts of sun tea, Jack asked, “Aren’t you glad you decided to stay today?  This has got to be the best day of the year . . . so far, that is!”

OOC: Grayson


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 1, 2003)

_The Tarmac, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Huh.  That is exactly what I need, more people trying to kill me..." Rylee muttered, more to herself than to Campbell.  Another group of people looking to see her dead.  And apparently, they knew where to find her, if the airforce knew where to find her.  Perhaps it was time to move.  Perhaps to the Sierra Madres... she had not tried living in a desert climate in a long time.  "Okay, so how did my name get on this list, anyway?  And who compromised the base in Colorado?"

Once they get on the Lear, Rylee immediately begins searching for something to open the cardboard box.  "Hey, you got a knife or something to get through all this bloody tape?  I guess someone thought they were giftwrapping this box for me."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:14pm Late Spring, 2003_

Lorelai followed Lt. Terrell with her computer and cat carrier, admiring the sight of his cute rear while she still had the chance.  Nothing could possibly look sexier than a great butt encased in a tight military uniform, especially _that_ one.  Why couldn't Terrell take her all the way to wherever the hell they were going?  Why did they assign her that scruffy looking nerfherder instead?

At least she only had to deal with this Durant fellow for a couple more hours or more until he dropped her off.  Lorelai laughed inwardly.  Not like she had to work with him or anything.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 1, 2003)

_Pilots' Lounge at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:45pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"Oh, that's just wonderful!"  Lucas exclaims.  "So we don't know who we can trust?  Where they fake Airforce, or turned against us Airforce?  And when you say 'started snuffing out the members on that list', how many did they get through before your people starting picking us up?"

He flops down into a seat in the pilots' lounge, sighing heavily.  "So, what's the next part of the plan?  Are we meeting up with any of the rest of list?"


----------



## Fanog (Jun 1, 2003)

_The Tarmac, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

"more people?", Leonard repeats questioningly. "I don't know by whom it was compromised, or how your name got on that list. All I know is that they are all people who have been considered by the Air Force for this project. If it really is such a big project, the Air Force will probably have taken quite some measures to find the right people for the job. Any idea what it is that they'd sepcifically want you for - what did you do prior to blindly accepting some secret mission?" He smiles at the question, it seems to include quite some self-derision at the situation Leonard has found himself in.

"Oh here, takes this." Leonard adds as he fishes a _very_ sturdy-looking utility knife from his pocket and hands it to Fallon. "I'm assuming those aren't a pair of skis you packed, so I can understand why they'd want them shipped securely." He hangs round near to Fallon, interested to see what it is that's in the box.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 1, 2003)

_Pilots' Lounge at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:45pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *"Oh, that's just wonderful!"  Lucas exclaims.  "So we don't know who we can trust?  Were they fake Airforce, or turned against us Airforce?  And when you say 'started snuffing out the members on that list', how many did they get through before your people starting picking us up?"*



Montoya shook his head slowly answering the last question first, "Two of the names on the list were marked as 'deceased'."  He continued, "That's just it, it's hard to tell *who* to trust.  I trust Major Davis and anyone he vouches for, 'cause he helped me out when those two tried for me, and I don't know if they were real or not.  I'm working on the assumption that they were fakes.  Very good fakes, but fakes nonetheless.  I trust the names on the list, because it don't make sense not to at this point.  And right now, that's about it.  If I don't know 'em, they're the enemy until proven innocent."


			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *He flops down into a seat in the pilots' lounge, sighing heavily.  "So, what's the next part of the plan?  Are we meeting up with any of the rest of list?"*



Montoya replied, "For now, we're stuck here at the airport until 10:00 am.  Campbell and Fallon are on the Lear with our co-pilot,  Durant is heading back this way with Nguyen, and our pilor, Captain Samuels is sleeping over in one of those rooms."  He stood and turned toward the sleeping cubicles, "That reminds me.  I wanted to check with him about those coded messages we heard on the intercom."  He walked over to the door to Samuels' bunk and tapped lightly on the door before opening it and poking his head in.

V


----------



## Calim (Jun 1, 2003)

_The Soccer Fields_
_Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma_
_2:30pm, Late Spring, 2003_ 


"Hey Jack, I have to go get cleaned up, he will be back anytime and if what you said was true then I don't want to be caught unaware."

Jeremiah smiles at Jack and starts off to go get his clothes for a shower.


----------



## MadThinker (Jun 1, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base
North Carolina
1:55pm, Sometime Late Spring, 2003

"Hearst, be prepared for anything," Donovan said getting into a crouch and reevaluating the situation. The truth of the matter was that SCREWED was an understatement of this situation. "I thought that government cars were supposed to be built better than a Yugo!" he said under his breath.
 "If they try to harm us plug them, otherwise well play it cool and see where this goes."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 1, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Yeah, more people," Rylee said in response, but she left it at that.  At Campbell's words concerning the Airforce, she pauses a moment to think, before shrugging her shoulders.  "Nothing that immediately comes to mind," she said at last.  Really, what would the Airforce want with a failed IRA scout?  

"Thank you!"  She smiles at Campbell, accepting the utility knife, and promptly begins cutting into the cardboard box.  The opened box would reveal a pistol, which Rylee would promptly tuck inside the inner lining of her coat, and two rifles, one of which was a hunting rifle, the other being the sniper rifle that she had taken such a shine to.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2003)

Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:14pm Late Spring, 2003

"Nice work Stewart."  Durant was assisting the officer in dumping the uncounscious body in the sedan.  "Did you search him yet?"  But before he got an answer, Durant was instinctively running his hands across pockets, waistbands and any other likely hiding places.

"Well I do have some good news, I caught Ms. Nguyen and her escort before they got inside.  You don't know Terrell already, do you Lt. Stewart?  Either way, why don't we get out of here before some real trouble finds us."


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:16pm Late Spring, 2003_

"I'm all for getting the heck out of here sir.  Any longer and someone is certain to be pointing at me for something," Stewart replied.

Stewart beamed at the compliment but for the most part held it inside.  As Durant was searching the unconscious man, Stewart handed him the man's weapon, a Beretta 93F.  The wallet had an ID and about $60 but nothing else significant.  A crumpled paper in a front pocket had Nguyen's descirption, airport and flight time.

Stewart and Durant finished rolling the man and settling him in Terrell's sedan, then made their way back to Stewart's sedan.

Terrell made it to the other sedan and popped the truck, placing the luggage for Lorelai and Krizzel in the trunk.  He then helped Lorelai get situated in the back seat of the sedan, and leaned into the black sedan to say a few words to Lorelai.  

"Ma'am," Terrell said, "it's been a real pleasure spending time with you on this trip.  I think I even learned something about parallel worlds while I was at it. . . ."

Anything further Terrell might have added was halted when he saw Stewart and Durant approach the sedan.

OOC: Durant, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2003)

_Pilots' Lounge at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:45pm, Late Spring, 2003_

When Montoya poked his head into the cabin, Captain Samuels was already sitting on the edge of his cot, rubbing the sleep out of his eyes.  "Hey, Sergeant Montoya," he said by way of greeting.

After Montoya relayed the coded message he thought he heard over the loudspeaker, Samuels nodded his head in assent. 

"That's a good ear, Montoya.  That was an alarm - a security alert in Terminal C and all available security was to report there.  Hey, wasn't that where Fallon's flight was supposed to depart from?" Samuels asked Montoya.

OOC: Montoya, Fisher


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2003)

Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:16pm Late Spring, 2003

Durant walked over to his sedan with Lt. Stewart.  As he got closer he spoke to Terrell.  "You gonna get in the damn car or  just stand there waiting to get shot Lieutenant?  Inactivity breeds failure, remember that lesson?"  

As the men reached the car, Durant hands Lorelai the computer printout of her information.  "Lieutenant show Terrell the i.d., see if he knows the guy.  Ms. Nguyen the scumbag Lt. Stewart just removed from the airport was armed and had this information on you in his pocket.  Walking around an airport armed takes a lot of guts these days.  These people are very serious, I hope you understand that.  We are going to meet up with another group of people being hunted and we have to leave right away, so get comfy and hold onto your _cat_, cause we are outta here."

"Terrell, I need to sit in back and brief the professor here, so you've got first shift driving.  Think you can handle that without quitting?"


----------



## Fanog (Jun 2, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard lets out a sort of admiring whistle as he spots the rifles. "Well, I could think of something." he says, referring back to her previous comment.

"Where'd you learn how to handle those? Sorry, I don't mean to pry, feel free to blow me off - But if we're going to be working together in the future... Well you know, might be nice to get to know each other a bit."

Leonard takes a look out of the window, even though he knows it's too early for Montoya to be back. _Better safe than sorry..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 2, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:16pm Late Spring, 2003_

"That's _Dr._ or _professor_ Nguyen," Lorelai corrected Durant while taking the piece of paper from him.  Her eyes scanned it quickly and then she scoffed.  "I do not weigh _that_ much!" she declared, stuffing the sheet into a back pocket.  Though her attitude was cavalier, inside she was starting to feel the queasiness of fear, fear that perhaps all this danger was real after all.

Bah, who was he kidding?  The dope was just trying to scare her, like he was so obviously trying to frighten Terrell out of his skull.

"And you don't have to be so rude to the lieutenant," the young woman informed Durant, handing him her cat and her computer to stow away without asking.  "Doesn't the Air Force teach their commanders manners?"  With that she slid into the _front_ seat of the car.


----------



## Keia (Jun 2, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:16pm Late Spring, 2003_

To any observer, the scene at the black sedan looked very similar to a Chinese fire drill with four people trying to get into four doors but all wanting to enter different doors that the ones they were entering.  For Durant, looking at the situation, he felt his internal danger clock alarm start to go off and the hairs on his neck started to rise.

On the drivers side front door, Terrell has just finished a "Yes, sir," then had a funny look on his face as he thought through whether he should have said no or not.  On the passenger's side rear door, Durant had just received a cat carrier and computer, for the second time in five minutes.  On the passenger's side front door, there was a jam as Lorelai slid into the seat that Lt. Stewart was about to sit in.  

As Stewart leaned into the front seat to speak, a light popping noise came from his left upper arm and a small spray of blood followed immediately thereafter.  The blood spattered onto the 
headrest of the front seat and onto the back seat.  Lorelai felt a warm wetness on the side of her face as the spray barely caught the side of her face.

A small grunt releasing from his mouth, Stewart's face contorted in more anger than pain or shock as he looked at his arm then ducked behind the open passenger door, pushing Lorelai's upper body down into the seat. 

Durant looked from his position at the rear passenger's door and spotted the shooter, standing behind a brick pillar sixty feet away

OOC: Durnat, Nguyen


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 2, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

Before tucking the pistol into the inner lining of her coat, she pauses to check to make sure it was loaded, figuring that the airline attendants probably had not wanted to ship  a parcel of loaded weapons.  If it needed to be loaded, she would do so before putting the gun away.

"These?  My father taught me how to shoot the rifle.  As for this," she indicated the sniper rifle, "it was a souvineer, from some old friends of mine in the..." she pauses a moment, clearly searching for the correct English word, ".... militia, I think is the word."

Not interested in talking about herself, she promptly changes the topic of conversation.  "Leonard, is it?  What is it that you do?"


----------



## Fanog (Jun 2, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

Putting two and two together, Leonard has a hunch as to why Rylee would switch topics quite abruptly. He doesn't press the point.

"Me, I'm an anthropologist, working for the U.S. army. Quite interested in different ways of organizing people, the way societies work. In the army, that usually gets me a position as liaison on missions abroad, working with the local governments or populace."

Thinking back of the letter he had received that morning, he adds, "This mission we were all asked for sounded pretty interesting, but I can't really see what they'd want me for in _Colorado_, considering what I usually do."

_Wow, was it really only this morning...?_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 2, 2003)

"Anthropologist?  So you study people?  Groups of people?"  Hmm..."  While Leonard was talking, Rylee began digging in her bag, searching for her change of clothes.  She figured it would probably be a good idea to change into something slightly less bloody.  Sooner or later, though, she was going to have to find a doctor, to remove the bullet from her shoulder.  No way she would be able to do it herself.

"It does sound like an interesting mission.  Unfortunately,I agree with you, I am not sure what they would want with me out in Colorado either."  She shrugged slightly, and flinched, remembering the bullet in her shoulder.  Time for another dose of painkiller... reaching into her bag once more, she took a long pull from it.  Strong Irish whiskey... not the best painkiller in the world, but it would do in a pinch.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 2, 2003)

_Pilots' Lounge at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:45pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *When Montoya poked his head into the cabin, Captain Samuels was already sitting on the edge of his cot, rubbing the sleep out of his eyes.  "Hey, Sergeant Montoya," he said by way of greeting.
> 
> After Montoya relayed the coded message he thought he heard over the loudspeaker, Samuels nodded his head in assent.
> 
> "That's a good ear, Montoya.  That was an alarm - a security alert in Terminal C and all available security was to report there.  Hey, wasn't that where Fallon's flight was supposed to depart from?" Samuels asked Montoya.*



Montoya checked his PDA for Fallon's info.  "Yeah, that's the one," he replied, but they should've been on your Lear over an hour ago.  Can you call out there to check on them?  In the mean time, I want to wander down that way, see what's going on."  He turned to Fisher, "You're welcome to tag along, or just stay here and get some shut-eye, oh, and by the way, this is Captain Samuels.  He's our pilot."  With that, Montoya headed back out into the terminal, strolling casually and trying not to draw any attention as he got as close as he could to the disturbance without passing through the security checkpoint.

V


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 3, 2003)

Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:16pm Late Spring, 2003

As Durant turned to see the blood spraying from Stewart's arm he thought, _Oh S***!!  Here we go again!_ Dropping to one knee and pulling out his Glock, Durant scanned the parking area behind the group, spotting a shooter 50+ feet away, behind a brick pillar.  After noticing that Stewart was still moving, Durant began to shout orders to the group, while shoving Lorelai's computer and cat towards the car.
"Nguyen, curl up into a ball and hug the floorboards!"
"Terrell, keep the professor down!  Help Stewart into the car and once he's in, get the hell out of here!"
"Stewart, get inside and stay the F*** down!  If anything happens make sure you get her to Montoya and the rest of the team!"
"Now Go, Go, Go!"
With that Durant was off across the parking lot.  He stayed low, moving away from the car and it's direction of travel.  When he had moved 2 or three rows over, he would peer over the hood of a car with his Glock.  Once he had a clear view through his sights, he would empty the magazine into the bad guy.  _Can't take any chances around here._  Then he would rush his position, changing out magazines on the way. _Don't tunnel...scan, breathe... scan, breathe._


----------



## Fanog (Jun 3, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard spots Fallon's freshly bloodied shirt when she prepares to remove her coat.

"Woah, did they get to you before you got here? What happened? - Damn, that doesn't look good... I'll get you a first aid kit, there's bound to be one of this plane. He looks around the cabin for the signs noting the location of medical kits.

He also calls over to the cockpit. "Lieutenant Sower. I trust you have a medical kit in here? It seems like Ms. Fallon could use it."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:16pm Late Spring, 2003_

Lorelai, who had never really seen that much blood or violence in her life, stared in morbid fascination at Stewart's wound  - the whole world feeling like slow motion as he shoved her down in the seat.  Her head bumped the gear shift but her mind barely registered it.

Then her rational brain came snapping to the fore and she conveniently forgot that she was the target.  No time to dwell on that or stark naked fear.  Not yet.

"Just get in on top of me," she told Stewart, tugging at him to come inside.  "And we'll sort it out later when Terrell  gets us out of here."

_Airport Security is going to love this..._


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:16pm Late Spring, 2003_

Terrell froze at the wheel looking at Lorelai curled up and the blood from Stewart as he kneeled behind the passenger door.  Random screams were heard from various locations in the departures lane as on-lookers reacted to the gun shot and the visual it represented.  Ignoring the screams and concentrating on his target, the shooter squeezed off two more shots, one impacting on the sedan’s passenger side door, the second amazingly passing through open windows in passenger front door and driver’s side rear door.

Echoing the screams of the onlookers was a cry of annoyance from Krizzel at his rough treatment as the carrier rolled into the back seat.  Durant took off parallel to the sedan, looking for a better angle on the shooter.  As he ran, Craig scanned the area for possible additional attackers but saw none.  Durant stopped some forty feet down from the sedan on departures row, behind a car parked in the handicapped spot.

Stewart jumped into the car on top of Lorelai with her assistance, pulling the door shut behind him with his good arm.  Looking at Terrell’s inaction, Stewart punched him calling out “Hit the gas!”  Another cry from the cat issued forth as the car screamed forward, Terrell finally snapping out of his funk.

As Durant measured his shots, he found that his line of attack was blocked – as several onlookers, college students it appeared, tackled the shooter to the ground - his gun flying.  The black sedan pulled up close to Durant and slowed but was still moving forward.

OOC: Durant, Nguyen


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

_ Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:16pm Late Spring, 2003_

"You should have someone look at that," Lorelai spoke to Stewart in a bizzarely calm, rather measured tone.  Her eyes observed the wound with detachment. "That's alot of blood to lose.  You should use your shirt and wrap it around your arm. "

Finally she closed her eyes and did the most embarrassing thing that any young woman could do - even if she had never ever been in danger of anything her entire life, never felt this kind of fear, or even truly understood the situation -  she fainted just as the car pulled up to Durant.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 3, 2003)

Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:16pm Late Spring, 2003

Durant came up over the hood of the car, Glock stretched out in front of him so that he could line up the bad guy. Instead he got to witness a bunch of college-looking kids tackle the bad guy to the ground. It was very clear from where he stood that the attacker's gun went flying when he got hit.

Hearing noise behind him, Durant glanced over his shoulder to see the sedan rolling towards him.  _Bad guy is down, Stewart is wounded and I have to keep Nguyen safe.  Looks like it's time to go._  Staying low, Durant moved towards the car and swung open the rear door to see only Krizel in the back seat.  This caused him to immeadiatley focus on the fromt seat where he could see Terrell driving and Stewart in a pile on the passanger side.  Lorelai could not be seen.

He pulled the door shut behind him as the car began to accelerate away.  "Stewart, I hope we did not save the Professor from being shot so that you could crush her to death."


----------



## Keia (Jun 3, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:17pm Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> *He pulled the door shut behind him as the car began to accelerate away.  "Stewart, I hope we did not save the Professor from being shot so that you could crush her to death." *




Terrell, his eyes still far too wide to be normal, pulled away and accelerated as soon as Durant was back in the vehicle.  Stewart shifted in his seat and looked back to Durant. “Sir, women under me never get crushed . . . but they do sometimes pass out,” Stewart finished as he gently lifted Lorelai unto the front seat, her head lolling in unconsciousness.  Stewart grimaced at the use of his bad arm, blood flowing from bullet wound.

Stewart began removing his tie, looking to use it to wrap the wound.  "Off to JFK, sir?" Stewart asked, more for Terrell's benefit than his own.

OOC: Durant, Nguyen


----------



## Jarval (Jun 3, 2003)

_Pilots' Lounge at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:45pm, Late Spring, 2003_


			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> *He (Montoya) turned to Fisher, "You're welcome to tag along, or just stay here and get some shut-eye, oh, and by the way, this is Captain Samuels.  He's our pilot."  With that, Montoya headed back out into the terminal, strolling casually and trying not to draw any attention as he got as close as he could to the disturbance without passing through the security checkpoint.*



"Hi, Lucas Fisher, nice to meet you."  Lucas responds as he's introduced to Captain Samuels, before answering Montoya's question.  "I'll stick with you, if I'm not going to get in the way.  Maybe the whole safety in numbers thing could work for us."

He follows after Montoya, nervously eyeing everyone who passes them by.  Strolling casually and not to drawing any attention would both be highly inaccurate descriptions of Lucas...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 3, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
8:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Yeah, they got me right out in my front yard," she said, gingerly touching the area on her shoulder where she'd gotten shot.  it still hurt like hell.  Cursing under her breath, she took another swig from the flask, before putting it away.  Then, her attention is drawn back to Campbell, who is apparently searching for a first aid kit.

"Whoa, whoa Campbell.  I have a medical kit.  I've already bandaged it, enough to stop the bleeding, but I'm gonna need someone to help remove the bullet later on."  With that said, she sank into a nearby chair, if there was one available.  "And just call me Rylee.  Or Fallon.  I'm no Ms"


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2003)

_The concourse at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:50pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Captain Samuels introduced himself to Lucas, explaining that he just woke up and that he's much more cordial any other time than just then.  Samuels informed Montoya that he was going to grab a quick bite in the lounge, then relieve Sower for a while.  He mentioned that the two were more than welcome to head out to the Lear with him when he went.

Montoya and Fisher made their way out of the Lounge to investigate the disturbance within the airport.  At several locations, their goal was stymied by various security checkpoints, several more than were previously noted.  Montoya didn't believe they would have any trouble getting to the Lear, but getting to the location of the disturbance was going to be extremely difficult as security within the airport had visibly heightened.  Also, it appeared to Montoya that Fisher had yet to calm down from the events of the day, and was certainly drawing attention to himself and to Montoya.

OOC: Montoya, Fisher


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 4, 2003)

_The concourse at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:50pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Captain Samuels introduced himself to Lucas, explaining that he just woke up and that he's much more cordial any other time than just then.  Samuels informed Montoya that he was going to grab a quick bite in the lounge, then relieve Sower for a while.  He mentioned that the two were more than welcome to head out to the Lear with him when he went.*



Montoya nodded to the captain, "Okay then, sir.  We won't be long."



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Montoya and Fisher made their way out of the Lounge to investigate the disturbance within the airport.  At several locations, their goal was stymied by various security checkpoints, several more than were previously noted.  Montoya didn't believe they would have any trouble getting to the Lear, but getting to the location of the disturbance was going to be extremely difficult as security within the airport had visibly heightened.  Also, it appeared to Montoya that Fisher had yet to calm down from the events of the day, and was certainly drawing attention to himself and to Montoya.*



Montoya pulled Fisher aside, screened from the nearest checkpoint by a series of potted plants.  "You're gonna have to settle down, or they're gonna smell your fear.  Security is too tight right now, so it's probably best that we head back to the lounge and out to the Lear."  On the way back, he pulled out the cell phone and called Major Davis, informing him of the hoo-hah in Terminal 'C', and also of their decision to head on out to the Tangent jet.

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
9:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lt. Sower leaned into the passenger cabin from the cockpit to check on everyone.  Noting that everything was alright, he mentioned that he had received an call in the cockpit from Major Davis, indicating that Commander Durant was on his way back to JFK with Lorelai Nguyen.  He then decided to show Leonard and Rylee through the cabin, giving them the fifty cent tour.

The passenger cabin had twelve large and comfortable chairs spaced in pairs in the cabin.  The front of the cabin had a dropdown screen for conferencing and movies on long flights, a small closet and selection of reading materials.  Near the rear of the cabin were several closets, containing the controls for the video equipments and a selection of current dvds, clothes, a liquor cabinet, towels, snacks and other foodstuffs.  Beyond those closets was a small kitchen, restroom and shower area (much like you'd find in a large recreational vehicle).  A trap door in the back lead to storage area below deck as well as the various tanks and inner airplane workings.

Upon completing the mini-tour, Sower hung around for a few minutes making small talk before heading back into the cockpit.

OOC: Campbell, Fallon


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 4, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
9:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

The fifty cent tour is interesting enough, though Rylee could not help but to feel silly upon realizing that she did not know what half of the technology that Sower had showed them did.  She does her best to keep up with the small talk, but she herself was not very good at it.  She just focused on trying to be polite.

Finally, Sower returned to the cockpit, and the first thing that Rylee did was to check the liquor cabinet to see if it had any whiskey.  She was starting to run low, and seeing as how she had been shot twice in one day, she did not see anything wrong with tying a few on.  Remembering Campbell, she looked back at him, asking him if he wanted anything.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 4, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
9:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Hmm oh, ok." Leonard says a bit sheepishly as he stops his search, feeling the fool to jump into unnecessary action. "Rylee sounds fine, I think." he continues, struggling just a bit to get her pronounciation right. "You can call be Leonard, if you'd like."

He nods at Sower's update, happy to hear that one more person is safely  intercepted. He gives Rylee some short explanation. "Durant is the one who will lead our team when everone is together, as far as I can tell. He's with the U.S. Marines."

Leonard is quite interested in the tour, and makes sure he gives Rylee enough attention. He jumps in when she looks like she's about to wander off, gives her some explanation when she seems to need it. He's probably picked up on the fact that she isn't too good around people, and is trying to use his skills to make her feel a bit more comfortable.

He can't help but raise a brow af seeing her pick up another bottle of whiskey. _habit or painkiller? It might just be the shock of all that's happened today, but I'll keep an eye out nonetheless._ He makes a polite warding motion with his hand, giving her a small smile to cover up his thoughts. "No thanks, I think I'm still on duty technically, I'd like to keep my head clear." _There - Blaming it on my job, that shouldn't come across as me trying to judge her._


----------



## Jarval (Jun 4, 2003)

Lucas looks surprised at Montoya's words, unaware of how tense he still is.  "I guess you're right.  But this is the first day I've seen someone shot.  I'm just a bit on edge, you know?"

He leans back against the nearest pillar, breathing deeply.  After a few seconds, he seems calmer.  Not exactly what you'd call relaxed, but enough to not draw the attention of any security guards.

"Seems to be a lot of check points set up."  Lucas notes as he follows after Montoya.  "Any idea what's going on?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 4, 2003)

_Syracuse Hancock International Airport Departures Row
Syracuse, New York
7:16pm Late Spring, 2003_

_I must be dreaming.._ Lorelai thought to herself as she hovered in the realm in between wakefulness and sleep.  She didn't want to move quite yet, because then it would all be real...the blood, the shooting, the three men in a speeding car going to who knows where.

Her eyelashes fluttered open to stare at a ceiling - a car ceiling...a car that smelled like _men_ - sweaty men with their deep voices all talking.  And oh a little meow...was that her beloved Krizzel?  Still too much testosterone cramped into such a space for her liking.

Trying to sit up and straighten herself, her hand rested on Terrell's thigh in the process.  Her mind though remained occupied in steadfast denial that she did not do such an undignified and embarrassing thing as faint.

"Must have hit my head," Lorelai declared, reaching up with the other hand to rub the spot where she had bumped the gear shift.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 5, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
9:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Thank you for being concerned about me, though," Rylee aded with a small smile.  "Leonard it is, then."

She used the whiskey to refill the flask, befre putting the bottle back into the cabinet.  She looked down at the open flask, clearly debating whether or not she should take another swallow.  She was relaxed now, and the pain in her shoulder had once more faded to a dull throb.  She certainly did not want to overdo it, especially not when she was in this new environment, where she had to keep an eye out for assassins.  With a soft sigh, she replaced the cap, and put the flask away.

"So, Leonard, what can you tell me about this Durant fellow?"  As she asked, she crossed the room to examine the device Sowers had pointed out as a 'DBD' player.  Randomly, she pushed a few buttons, trying to figure out what the machine did.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 5, 2003)

_The concourse at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:50pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Lucas looks surprised at Montoya's words, unaware of how tense he still is.  "I guess you're right.  But this is the first day I've seen someone shot.  I'm just a bit on edge, you know?"
> 
> He leans back against the nearest pillar, breathing deeply.  After a few seconds, he seems calmer.  Not exactly what you'd call relaxed, but enough to not draw the attention of any security guards.
> 
> "Seems to be a lot of check points set up."  Lucas notes as he follows after Montoya.  "Any idea what's going on?"*



Montoya scanned the concourse, looking for any sign of the cause of the disturbance.  "That's okay, sir," he replied.  "Everyone's on edge right now, but we just gotta not show it so much."  He flashed a bright smile and continued, "Hell, I think I'm still running on adrenaline myself.  As for what's going on, only thing I can figure is something happened with Fallon's flight.  Apparently after Campbell got her off and safely to the Lear though."  At that he led the way back to the pilots' lounge.

V


----------



## Fanog (Jun 5, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
9:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard is grateful to see her forgo the whiskey as well. He follows her over to the back of the plane to the video controls, while relaying what little impression he's gotten from Durant.

"Well, I only met him for a short while, but I'd say he was quite typical for a marine, quite an example of them really. Independent workers, good when he's in a tight spot. Exceptional tactical skills. And he strikes me as the person who won't take s from no one; pardon my language."

Seeing her struggle with the dvd player, Leonard walks a little closer. "I think I saw some movies, that stack over there." he says, pointing to the bundle of dvd's. "Rylee, you've been out of the loop for a while?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2003)

_I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
7:18pm Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Lorelai Nguyen_
> *"Must have hit my head," Lorelai declared, reaching up with the other hand to rub the spot where she had bumped the gear shift. *




“Yes, ma’am,” Lt. Stewart said, “I do believe you did – there’s a red mark on your forehead where you hit something.  Ma’am, if you could, I would appreciate it if you would slide into the back seat.  I don’t want to get any more blood on you than I already have.”

Looking at herself, Lorelai did notice that the side of her top was darkly damp as was part of her right arm.  Awkwardly sandwiched between Terrell and Stewart,  Lorelai could see concern for her on both of their faces.  Terrell smiled at her briefly, then returned his concentration back to the highway.  Tiny beads of sweat were evident on Stewart’s face, and his discomfort his arm was giving him was evident.  Regardless, he seemed focused on wanting to help Lorelai out.  Even Krizzel meowed, though the meow was probably more due to his irritation at his carrier being on its side still.  Next to Krizzel in the back seat, Durant was talking on his cell phone.

“Once you get comfortable back there, you may want to get some rest,” Stewart added, “It’s a four hour drive back to JFK airport.”

OOC: Durant, Nguyen


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 5, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
9:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

"A marine, hmm?" She stops messing with the video controls for a momnt, trying to remember if she had ever met any marines before.  Sure, she had seen a few American soldiers, but she had no idea what branch of the American military they had been from.  

"Movies?"  Her eyes follow where Leonard is gesturing, and upon seeing them, she begins to sort through the bundle.  She did not recognize any of the titles on the boxes, but that was hardly surprising.  "So these are DBDs?"

"I guess you could say so.  The cabin that I was staying in, it did not have any electricity, so I did not need to worry about electronics."


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2003)

_The concourse at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:55pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Montoya and Fisher made their way back to the Captain's Lounge without any difficulty.  Inside, Captain Samuels was sitting at a table in the corner, menu in one hand, beer in the other.  He smiled and motioned Montoya and Fisher over when he saw them come in.  

The Lounge was a little more crowded than when Montoya and Campbell were there earlier in the day.  The lighting was dimmed somewhat from earlier in the day, the Yankees game was wrapping up on the small television in the room.

"You guys want something to eat, drink," Samuels asked, holding out menus, "they don't have much but it'll fill you up.  I'll add it to my tab.  We could take our food back to the plane and eat also, your call."

OOC: Montoya, Fisher


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 5, 2003)

I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
7:18pm Late Spring, 20

"That is correct sir.  We will be back at JFK in close to 4 hours.  I will get in touch again once we hook up with Montoya and his group."  With that, Durant hung up his phone and looked over his group in the front seat.  

"Stewart, we can't leave you like that for 4 hours.  Do we have a med kit in the car?  We can hit a rest stop or something and get you patched up."

"Terrell, you do know how to get to JFK from here, right."

"Professor, why don't you check and make sure you don't have any actual wounds under that  ruined shirt of yours.  We wouldn't want anything to sneak up on you, would we."


----------



## Fanog (Jun 5, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
9:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Oh, I see. Yeah, they are dvd's," Leonard says, stressing the 'v' slightly. "it's like a vcr system, but digital. Usually have lots of extra materials thrown on, like making-of's and a commentary by the director and the actors. I don't know if they have anything worthwhile to watch in there, but we might be stuck here for a while before the others are back. What do you like in the way of movies?"

Somewhere in the back of Leonard's mind, a connection between movies and food is made. His stomach gladly agrees with the thought, giving a loud roar. "Reminds me, I haven't really eaten since this morning. How 'bout you?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 5, 2003)

I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
7:28pm Late Spring, 2003



> _Originally posted by Durant_
> *"Stewart, we can't leave you like that for 4 hours.  Do we have a med kit in the car?  We can hit a rest stop or something and get you patched up." *




Lt. Stewart tried to open the glove box, but found it quite difficult as he was actually leaning into it due to the tight fit in the front seat.  Finally, after looking like a game of Twister gone horribly wrong, Stewart opened the glove box only to find a simple first aid kit.  “Well, something’s better than nothing,” he said as he rooted through the kit.  He then replied to Durant “Commander, the bullet is still lodged in there.  I don’t think it hit anything too important, but I don’t think we’re gonna get the bullet out at a rest stop.  I’ll be alright till we get you and the others on a plane and on to your mission.”



> _Originally posted by Durant_
> *"Terrell, you do know how to get to JFK from here, right." *




“Yes, sir,” Terrell replied, perhaps a bit too quickly for Stewart’s or Durant’s taste. He was silent thereafter, but gave a small glance at Lorelai that she noticed.  Terrell was staying on I-81 which was the path Stewart took to get to Syracuse.

OOC: Durant, Nguyen


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

_I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
7:18pm Late Spring, 20_

Though originally alarmed at how much blood Stewart lost...not to mentioned secretly worried that she would do something undignified like pass out again...there really was alot of blood and it was all over her..._Stop it!_

Lorelai made sure Stewart's tie held tightly for a tourniquet before pushing herself up to get into the backseat and give him some room.  Just as she was in the middle of getting back there, half in front, half in back - Durant had to open his mouth and actually talk to her.



> _Originally posted by Nuke261 _*
> "Professor, why don't you check and make sure you don't have any actual wounds under that  ruined shirt of yours.  We wouldn't want anything to sneak up on you, would we." *




Her dark brows knit together.  "As much as I'm sure you'd love to see take my shirt off," the young woman began in a heavily sarcastic tone.  "I don't think that particular pleasure will be happening today even if I had a gaping hole in my chest."

Lorelai shoved herself into the backseat, striving both not to fall on top of Durant and to find a place among the bags, cat carrier, and computer case that didn't involve having to touch him.   It also took every ounce of her will power _not_ to glance down her shirt and check to make sure she was okay.  It would serve him right if she bled to death anyway.

Insufferable man.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 6, 2003)

_The concourse at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:55pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas glances down the menu, only now realising how little he's had to eat today.

"I'll have a steak and a beer."  Lucas passes the menu back to Captain Samuels, looking up at the TV every time someone cheers.  "I'm good with staying here to eat, but we can head out to the jet if you want."  He glances over to Montoya, awaiting the Airman's response.


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

_Rest Stop on I-95
Near JFK Space Center, Florida
1:56am, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> *Andreev smiled and clasped her hand.  "That sounds like an excellent idea.  And then, my dear Lieutenant, it will be my turn to drive." *




Lt. Reed looked down at the hand holding hers . . . she didn’t say anything, and frustratingly to Andreev, her face didn’t reveal her emotions either.  The moment dragged . . . or maybe it only seemed that way.  When she start to speak, there was an unrecognizable emotion to her voice – something there that Andreev couldn’t identify.

“Listen, flyboy . . .” She started, but the way she said it, it didn’t sound bad.  She spoke quietly, eyes slightly downcast. “I like you . . . and there’s no but after that - there’s not going to be any ‘driving’ either.  We’ve both got jobs to do . . . and they’re not going to be made any easier by us getting crazy in a hotel room.”

“Plus, you couldn’t handle me right now,” Reed said smiling and looking back into Andreev’s eyes.  “Trust me when I tell you that I’d rock your world.  It would go down as the second greatest thing ever to happen to you. . . . So let’s catch a quick six hours, then go meet your contact.  I’m guessing you’ll need to be well rested for what lies ahead.”

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 6, 2003)

_The Pilots' Lounge at JFK Airport
New York, New York
9:55pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"You guys want something to eat, drink," Samuels asked, holding out menus, "they don't have much but it'll fill you up.  I'll add it to my tab.  We could take our food back to the plane and eat also, your call."*



Montoya's stomach growled even before he could answer.  With a chuckle he replied, "That sounds mighty good, Captain.  Why don't we get enough for everyone and take it on out to the plane?  I'm thinkin' a nice thick cheeseburger and fries would hit the spot."

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

_The Pilots' Lounge at JFK Airport
New York, New York
10:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Before too long a warmer bag of burgers, fries, and a couple of steaks is prepared and ready for carryout.  No drinks were bought as Captain Samuels informed Montoya and Fisher that there was a well-stocked bar and frig back at the plane.

The trip through the concourse and out to the plane in uneventful.  Security still appears to be high and the tensions of passengers appears higher as well with the delays the increased security would provide.

Montoya thought a bit on the military men and that he hadn't seen them since taking their pictures.  A good deduction could be that they were caught behind one of the checkpoints and haven't been able to get around it, yet.

Regardless, the smell of warm food brings smiles and belly grumbling to the hungry folk still on the Lear . . .

OOC: Montoya, Fisher, Campbell, Fallon


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 6, 2003)

I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
7:18pm Late Spring, 20

"Unbelieveable!"  Durant had to try very hard not to get in Lorelai's face and start barking out commnads.  "Listen darling, I don't know who you are or where you come from, but I am here to save your _____ ______ life.  That includes making sure you do not have any extra holes in you when you are covered in blood.  I am not asking for a striptease, unless maybe thats the only way you know to undress.  We will all be good soldiers and look away from you so we don't see anything we have all seen hundreds of times before.  Heaven help us if you are shot or cut and we have to patch you up!!" 

With that Durant turned sideways in his seat, facing away from her and towards his window.  "Stewart, you sure you will be all right until we get back?"  Durant did not like leaving one of his people unattended to.  Out of boredom he added, "Terrell, if you get tired let me know, I can handle the driving for awhile."

"So Prof, since you seem to know so much, I guess I don't have to tell you about this little project we're headed for or the people who just tried to end your life."  Durant continues to look towards his window.  He is watching what he can of Lorelai's reflection in the glass.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

_I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
7:18pm Late Spring, 20_

"Darling?  _Darling?!_  Who do you think you are...you...you...cerebrally-challenged ape!" Lorelai snapped back, livid now.  She could have sworn this day had started out really nice with Terrell and now it was rapidly becoming utterly..._impossible._  And it was all his fault...she was sure of it.

It took another hefty batch of willpower _not_ to throw something at him.  She prayed Terrell would get them to their destination quick so she could get as far away from this Durant fellow as was technologically possible.

"I can wait," she retorted.  _Even if the curiousity is killing me._  And it was.  "I can see why someone would want to take a pot shot at you, but why would anyone want to kill me?  I'm a scientist, not a solider."

Lorelai undid the wraps to her shirt and checked underneath quickly, turning this way and that in an effort to glance behind her.  Well, other than the cute top being utterly ruined along with her lacey bra underneath..._I just bought it too!_...nothing seemed to be amiss, much to her relief.  And damn if whoever stole her lingerie left her with only what she was wearing now.  

_This absolutely is *not* my day..._


----------



## kid A (Jun 6, 2003)

> . . . . So let’s catch a quick six hours, then go meet your contact. I’m guessing you’ll need to be well rested for what lies ahead.”




Andreev, more than a little frustrated, saw that she was right.  It had been a very long day, and whatever this mission was all about, he would probably need some shuteye before he reached SJ AFB.  The fact that his life was in danger meant that he should be alert, aware of his surroundings at all times.  And he wasn't going to be able to do that without a decent night's sleep.  By himself.  Letting go of Reed's hand, regretfully, he reached for the check.

"You are correct, Lieutenant.  We should both get some rest."  He paid the check, got out of the booth and looked at her.  "I am ready when you are, Lt. Reed.  Let's find a hotel."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 6, 2003)

I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
7:18pm Late Spring, 20

Durnat turned and stared into her eyes the entire time he spoke, with the most intense war face he could muster. "Listen princess, from now on you take orders from only one person, Me!  This project is definitely worth killing people over.  No one at _that_ airport was trying to kill me.   No one knew I was going to be there.  They had the computer print out, on you, that I showed you which means they were looking for you.  They then shot at you and everyonwe with you in an attempt to kill YOU.  Maybe that logic is a bit too much for you to comprehend.  I know you are very worried about making goo-goo eyes at Lt. Terrell, but right now I am your F______ knight in shining armor, riding in to save your ungratefull butt!!"  

"Why don't you try and sit there and shut up for 5 stinking minutes, like a big girl, so I can tell you why you are involved in a matter of International Security."

Durnat continued to stare directly through her head.  _She does have gorgeous eyes._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

_I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
7:18pm Late Spring, 20_

Durant's sudden turn surprised her and she hastily fixed up her shirt, but the look on his face rather pinioned her half between shock and maybe a bit of terror.  He did look _really_ scary like that and no one..._no one_ had ever raised their voice at Lorelai before, nevermind giving her that look...whatever the hell it was.

With dark eyes wide and staring, mouth half-open, and her cheeks rapidly growing more and more pink, the professor didn't quite have a reply handy quite yet as Durant let out his tirade.  And then his words stirred nascent anger in the midst of her shock.

"I'm not some military drone you can frighten with orders," she snapped back - definitely more subdued than she had been earlier thought Durant could be pretty sure that would change mighty quick.  

_Knight in shining armor...hah!  He looks more like a barbarian...that's what he is...barbaric!_

"And how about instead of yelling at me, you just tell me what is going on?" she added with more than a bit of haughtiness, folding her arms across her chest and arching an dark eyebrow.

_Don't let him see your fear...don't let him see!_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 6, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
9:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

"I do not know.  I have not seen any movies in a long time.  I do not think I could even remember what the last movie I saw was,"  She pauses a moment, trying to remember, but when nothing comes to mind, she shakes her head.

At the mention of food, Rylee remembers that it has been awhile since she has eaten.  "Yes, it has been some time since I last ate.  Are we allowed to leave the plane to find something?  If not, I'vegot some trail rations in my bag.  Would you like some?"  She did not know if there were any restaurantsa in the airport.  If not... well, she did see some birds out on the runway that could probably be shot and cooked.

When the strangers arrive on the plane, she regards them curiously.  Narrowing her eyes slightly at them, she shifted her weight to be able to more easily get to her gun.  The bag that they were carrying had the aroma of food, but it was easy to hide a revolver in there. "Hello..."


----------



## Keia (Jun 6, 2003)

_I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
11:45pm Late Spring, 2003_

As Durant was preparing to respond to Lorelai, the scream of a horn passed quickly by the sedan, and Terrell jerked the wheel keeping the car in a single lane on the highway.  Expletives from throughout the car issued forth (even from Krizzel) with Terrell apologizing profusely.  A look from Terrell into the rearview mirror told Lorelai that perhaps the near miss wasn’t such an accident.

Regardless of whether it was accidental or not, the near miss broke the rhythmic increase in arguments from the back seat.  Durant explained that he would explain what he knew at JFK when they arrived to regroup with the others.  The rest of the journey was in relative silence, each passenger alone with his or her thoughts.

A phone call to Major Davis allowed the sedan to pass through much of the security of the airport and drive right to the Tangent Communications Lear Jet.  At the initial checkpoint, one of the guards let on that the airport was at moderate alert and that security within the airport even at this late hour was quite high.  As the sedan drove onto the tarmac, the Lear jet came into view.  The jet was a bit larger than a standard Lear and, from what the new arrivals could see as the headlights flashed over the hull, was mostly white with some red markings.

Terrell pulled the sedan to the dark side of the Lear jet and killed the lights.  Lt. Stewart, favoring his left arm a great deal, exited the car first, looking for signs of trouble.  Lt. Terrell popped the trunk open and left the sedan to get the bags from the trunk.

OOC: Durant, Nguyen


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 7, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *When the strangers arrive on the plane, she regards them curiously.  Narrowing her eyes slightly at them, she shifted her weight to be able to more easily get to her gun.  The bag that they were carrying had the aroma of food, but it was easy to hide a revolver in there. "Hello..." *



Montoya smiled as he entered the jet.  "Hi, you must be Rylee Fallon.  I'm Sergeant Ricardo Montoya, and this is Lucas Fisher.  I see you've already met Leonard.  Hungry?"  He grabbed a burger from the bag and tossed the rest onto the table.  "Me?  I'm starved..."  After taking a big bite of his burger, he continued, "Good thing you got her off the way you did, Leonard.  Seems there's been a bit of a brouhah going on over at Terminal C."  He settled down in one of the chairs and finished his burger.  "Oh, yeah... Commander Durant and his pick-up should be here in an hour and a half or so."

V


----------



## Fanog (Jun 7, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

"I think they had some food in here somewhere, it won't be necessary to leave the plane. Also, I'd rather be here when Montoya and Durant get back." Leonard rummages through the closet, producing some snacks. "Here, and I think this one is watchable." he says as he hands her Ocean's Eleven. _Not too rough, not too strenuous to watch. Should be okay..._

The rest of the time is spent with some small talk and the movie, until Leonard hears sounds from outside and sees Montoya with a fellow that must be Fisher. He takes a look at Rylee and eases her worries. "It's Montoya, the other one must be Fisher.  It's okay."

He greets the two men with a relieved look and a smile. "Hi, nice to see you back here. Hi Lucas, I'm Leonard Campbell. Hmm, bonus point for bringing something warm." He digs into the bag and hands Rylee a burger before taking one himself. "Yeah, I thought I saw some disturbance, but just wanted to get here as soon as possible. I didn't check out what went on."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

_ I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
11:45pm Late Spring, 2003_

"Well, don't just sit there," Lorelai demanded, the hours of silence returning every bit of haughty disdain of Durant right back into her voice.  "You're blocking the only door I can use to get out of here."  The other being blocked with the bulky cat carrier and computer bag.

Not waiting for him, she reached over and snapped the door open.  Her desire to get out of here and away from him at the very tip top of her list of things to accomplish today.  And accomplish part of it she did by not even waiting for him to move and climbing over him to get out the side door.  At one point she was actually on his lap and that brought some heat to her cheeks, but she got out the door...and shut it right behind her before he could move.

Air--fresh air--though that reminded her sharply of Durant's rather nice scent..where did that come from?  Instead she concentrated her attention and smiles on Terrell, the visual of his very gorgeous body dragging her bags out of the trunk satisfying enough for her.

"Are you coming with us on the jet?" Lorelai asked Terrell hopefully.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 7, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Hi Ms Fallon, Mr Campbell, nice to meet you both."  Lucas shakes hands with both of them, before taking a seat and beginning to eat.

"So, you two with the Airforce?"  Lucas asks, a little indistinctly due to the fries he's eating.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 8, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Ricardo Montoya and Lucas Fisher?  It is nice to meet you both," she replies politely, with her heavy Irish accent.

She accepts the burger from Leonard, and after carefully removing the paper wrapper, begins to eat.  It had been a long time since she last had a hamburger, and had forgotten how good the tasted.

"Brouhah?  What is happenig at terminal C?"  She says, clearly confused by the alien term.  A bomb, perhaps?  There had been that nervous looking young man with the briefcase...


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 8, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Dark Nemesis_
> *"Brouhah? What is happenig at terminal C?" She says, clearly confused by the alien term. A bomb, perhaps? There had been that nervous looking young man with the briefcase...*



Montoya shook his head slightly as he replied, "I'm not exactly sure, miss, but they had the area locked down tighter than a drum.  Chances are it was the four guys I noticed in the area waiting for your plane.  If I had to guess, I'd say they made a scene when they couldn't find you, and BAM!! as Emeril would say...  Security goes into lockdown mode."

V


----------



## Fanog (Jun 8, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard turns to Lucas, the only of one the company he hasn't met yet. "No, I'm not with the airforce, or well - maybe we're _all_ with the airforce as of today." he says with a smile. Continuing more serious, he introduces "I'm a Staff Sergeant with the army, liaison's officer. That usually puts me in charge of communications with the locals during missions abroad. What is it that you do?"

While listening, he greedily eats his burger, digging in the bag hoping to find fries.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 9, 2003)

I-81 South, En Route to JFK
Syracuse, New York
11:45pm Late Spring, 2003

Craig Durnat managed to enjoy the realitive peace on the remainder of the trip.  Falling into a semi-sleep state, Durant's eyes were still open but unfocused, his head pointed in the general direction of the window.  

The arrival at the airport did not do much to awaken Durant.  The stop of the car at the jet began to bring him around.  Then all of a sudden Lorelai was pestering him about something again.  The first thing Durant was able to focus on was Lorelai perched on his lap..._WHAT?!_ _Geeze, I knew I was half asleep, but now I'm having dreams about her giving me a lap dance!  _   But before he could enjoy the encounter, she was across the seat, out of the car and slamming the door behind her.  _I knew this was going to be an exciting job, but not this good!_ 

Composing himself, Durnat got out of the car and walked towards the trunk to retreave his gear.  Walking between Lorelai and Terrell he stopped and looked at her saying, "I had a great time cuddling with you in the back seat Lorelai.  I hope we can spend some more quality time together on the flight."  He ended his remark with an exaggerated wink at her.

Durant then grabbed his bags and headed for the jet hatch.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 9, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

"I'm a survival consultant.  You know, how to make your way out the desert alive, that kind of thing."  Lucas sips his beer.  "I've worked for the Army a few times, and once for the Navy, but the Airforce is a new one for me."  He continues attacking his steak as he talks.

"So, Ms Fallon, what's your job?  If you don't mind me asking?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 9, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

She regarded Montoya seriously for a moment, before replying.  "I see.  And this... Emeril, person, is he someone I should watch out for?  The person behind these assassins?"

"A... survival consultant?"  She smiles at Lucas.  "That sounds very interesting.  As for what I do, I occasionally act as what you call a survival consultant, but most of the time I am a survivalist."  Having finished her hamburger, she gets up to throw the paper in the trash.  "Trapping, foraging, and the like.  By the way thank you for the hamburger."


----------



## Fanog (Jun 10, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Wow, so they hired _two_ survival experts, huh? Makes you wonder where we're headed", Leonard says. He walks into the back of the plane, getting a soda from the minibar.

"Montoya, I heard that Durant picked up Nguyen and was on his way here. Did you get a chance to speak with him, did he have any problems?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 10, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas looks at Rylee with new interest at her words.  "A survivalist, really?  We should compare notes some time.  I'm only making a living out of my work, not using it to live, if you see what mean."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 10, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
10:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Yes, it does make me wonder what they want us for..." Rylee said quietly.  She then smiled at Lucas, "Yes, I suppose we compare notes sometime."  Though she does not say it aloud, she had figured that Lucas did not actually live as a survivalist.  he did not have the look about him.  But she was curious in what he had to say on the subject.


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lorelai stared at Terrell, taking in his height, his gorgeous body, those sweet green eyes…suddenly the height of scruffiness popped up between them to dispel her vision of the perfect solider. This Craig Durant wasn’t even in uniform and dressed like a man who couldn’t decide whether to be a yuppie or a hippie…and that hair…did he even brush that unkempt mess today?

Argh! What does he want now?!

_



			Originally posted by Craig Durant
		
Click to expand...


_


> *
> "I had a great time cuddling with you in the back seat Lorelai. I hope we can spend some more quality time together on the flight." He ended his remark with an exaggerated wink at her. *




Her lower jaw dropped slightly – a mixture of shock, anger and absolute embarrassment coloring her skin a vivid shade of pink. Those dark eyes widened and even as Durant turned to go, they flitted about from place to place, searching for something, anything for her to chuck at his skull. The anger boiling up choked her throat so she couldn’t even get a satisfying retort out in time.

Instead she just bit her tongue, taking hold of her cat carrier and the computer bag, waiting only momentarily for Lt. Terrell before following him to the Lear jet, visions of Lt. Comdr. Durant’s impending demise dancing through her thoughts.
______________________________________________

The lightning was relatively good for what currently was an jet parking lot.  The shadows of the jets from the various lights made the tarmac a wonderland for anyone thinking of sneaking around the planes.  The air was fresh – fresher than the car – but had that fuel emissions and oils smell.



> _Originally posted by Lorelai Nguyen_
> * "Are you coming with us on the jet?" Lorelai asked Terrell hopefully. *



_

At Lorelai's question, Terrell looked hesitantly to Durant, somewhat afraid to make a definite committal either way.  Terrell silently mouthed that he “hoped so” but didn’t had anything more but to carry Lorelai’s and Krizzel’s luggage.

Durant made his way up the metal stairs leading to the Tangent Communications Lear Jet, leaving Terrell, Nguyen, and Stewart to gather the remaining bags and supplies.  Stewart looked somewhat pale, and his tie and left shirt sleeve were dark with old blood.  After making sure that area was relatively secure, Stewart followed Durant up that stairs.
______________________

Inside the Lear, polite conversation continued after the meal as the four strangers got to know one another a little better.  Trash was cleared away but the smell of burgers, steaks and fries still hung in the air.  Most significant conversation was delayed until Durant was to arrive later in the evening.  Around 11:45pm Captain Samuels called out into the passenger cabin that Lt. Commander Durant had pulled up to the jet and was on his way.  Samuels released and opened the hatch, allowing the recently arrived foursome to enter the Lear.

OOC: Durant, [Nguyen], Montoya, Fisher, Campbell, Fallon _


----------



## Keia (Jun 10, 2003)

_Hotels off Exit Ramp of I-95
Somewhere between Florida and North Carolina 
2:16am, Late Spring 2003_

Conversation on the way to the hotel was light and joking, with no real sense of a change in the relationship from Lt. Reed’s perspective [at least from Andreev’s point of view].  Spotted the hotels side by side on the exit, Reed pulled the Air Force black sedan into one of the hotel parking lots. 

Before exiting the sedan, Lt. Reed looked into the rear view mirror for a few seconds, then seemed to come to a decision.  She removed her cap, jacket, and her small tie.  Then, she pulled her uniform shirt out of her skirt and unbuttoned four of the top buttons.  As a final touch, she pulled several pins from her hair and shook her head, allowing her red tresses to fall below her shoulders.  She pulled her gun from its holster and tucked in the small of her back.  While applying lipstick, she looked at Andreev, whose mouth had dropped open in amazement at the transformation and said, “I don’t think anyone will figure out I’m military, do you?” she finished with a wink.

When she got out of the car, she pulled her skirt up a bit, and tossed her clothes in a plastic laundry bag.  “Someone is still looking for you,” she told Andreev, her Texan accent noticeably stronger and exaggerated, “But not me and not like this . . . so I’ll get the hotel room from over there (she glanced with her eyes not at the hotel the car was parked at, but the adjacent hotel) with cash, then get my bag and we’ll enter from the side.  You okay with that, sugar?”

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 11, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:30pm, Late Spring 2003_



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *"Montoya, I heard that Durant picked up Nguyen and was on his way here. Did you get a chance to speak with him, did he have any problems?" *



Montoya shook his head, "I spoke with Major Davis, and he didn't mention anything.  All I know is they're due here any time now and then we have another ten hours to wait until we can get out of here."

V


----------



## Fanog (Jun 11, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:30pm, Late Spring 2003_

"We'll just wait to hear what he has to say..."

______________________

At the signal from the Captain, Leonard stands up from his seat and walks over to the hatch, ready to greet the newcomers and help them with any luggage they might have.

"Good evening Lieutenant-Commander, Miss..., Sirs." Leonard is pleased to see Stewart again, but the Lieutenant's bandaged arm doesn't escaped his notice. _Damn, it seems like we're lucky that they're all here._


----------



## kid A (Jun 11, 2003)

Hotels off Exit Ramp of I-95
Somewhere between Florida and North Carolina 
2:16am, Late Spring 2003



> “Someone is still looking for you,” she told Andreev, her Texan accent noticeably stronger and exaggerated, “But not me and not like this . . . so I’ll get the hotel room from over there (she glanced with her eyes not at the hotel the car was parked at, but the adjacent hotel) with cash, then get my bag and we’ll enter from the side. You okay with that, sugar?”




Due to Reed's five-minute disguise, Andreev found himself unable to speak anything in reply.  All of a sudden, his throat had gone dry, and he felt as though the temperature in the car had been increased by at least 20 degrees.  Instead, his reply to her suggestion came in the form of a simple nod and the most dashing smile he could muster.  

As she walked towards the hotel, he let his eyes follow her, but after a moment he snapped hsi attention back to the car.  He reached again for his revolver, unlatching the holster and letting it sit open, just under his jacket.  Watching the mirrors, as much as he could from the passenger side seat, he searched for anything suspicious.  There was no reason to believe that someone could've followed them through the night, but that didn't mean it wasn't possible.  He continued to watch the mirrors as he waited for Reed's return.


----------



## Keia (Jun 11, 2003)

_Hotels off Exit Ramp of I-95
Somewhere between Florida and North Carolina 
2:26am, Late Spring 2003_

While waiting for Lt. Reed to return, Andreev noticed that there was a surprisingly good bit of traffic into the hotels at this late hour.  So, cars were entering the various lots, either from patrons already registered and returning home, or new patrons for the hotels.  

Within minutes, Reed motioned from the side of the other hotel to Ilianov.  As Andreev approached her, he noticed that Reed was keeping a watchful eye on the parking lot, noting if anyone took interest in his arrival.  Within minutes the two of them had entered a side entrance and were in their hotel room - clean, somewhat small . . . and a single king sized bed.

As Andreev made himself comfortable, Reed got outthe ironing board and iron from the hotel closet and pressed her clothes that she had removed in the car.  No motion was wasted as it was plainly evident that she had ironed her uniform hundreds of times before.

After a very brief discussion, Lt. Reed - Chris, insisted that they could share the bed, and that this room type was the only one available at the time.  After a trip to the bathroom, Chris returned wrapped in towels and proceeded to iron the remainder of her uniform.  The alarm was set for 8:30am and the sounds of young revelers in the halls could be heard in the halls.  Ilianov and Reed awkwardly prepared for sleep on separate sides of the large bed, the only light coming from the bathroom nightlight. . . .

_8:26am, Late Spring 2003_

In the morning, Andreev was the first to awaken, noting several strange things.  The initial shock of waking in a strange place, or at least an unremembered one, passed quickly for Andreev, as he realized he was sleeping in the hotel.  The one thing that didn't pass was the lovely arm and leg draped over him . . . Reed was still sound asleep and was cuddled up to him, quite provocatively.

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## Keia (Jun 13, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Durant made his way into the Lear, greeting Campbell upon entering.  He said a curt hello to those in the passenger cabin, then informed them that he had some things to discuss with Captain Samuels.

Lt. Stewart entered next, looking much paler that Campbell remembered from earlier in the day - of course, the blood-stained arm could be a clue.  He sat down heaily in the nearest unoccupied seat, looking exhausted from the short climb up the stairs.  "There's two more coming - but they'll probably be a couple of minutes.  Don't suppose one of you is a medic by any chance?" Stewart asked in a subdued tone.

OOC: Montoya, Campbell, Fisher, Fallon


----------



## Jarval (Jun 13, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas quietly finishes off his meal while the newcomers board the plane.  He says "Hi" in return to anyone who greets him, but for the most part he's letting the military types sort things out themselves.  That is, until the obviously hurt Lt Stewart enters the plane.

"I'm not a doctor, but I've got a fair amount of in the field medical experience."  Lucas says in response to the Lieutenant's request for aid.  "It's your arm that needs treating, I take it?  What caused the wound?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 13, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

She watches Durant curiously as she leaves to talk to the captain, and shrugs.  Evidently, the great leader of this group was not much of a talker.  Resigning herself to the fact that she probably was not going to be learning anything about this mysterious mission for awhile, she turned her attentions back onto the group.

While Lucas apparently preferred talk, Rylee preferred action.  She reached into her bag and retrieved her medical kit, as well as the flask that Campbell would find so familiar.  She first offered Lt Stewart the flask, with only the words "for the pain," as an explanation.  "Look like you got the bleeding under control, but we should still do something about stopping any infection.  Least until we can get to a doctor."


----------



## Fanog (Jun 13, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard takes a look at Stewarts arm and can make a guess as to what happened... For the second time that evening, Leonard is interrupted by Rylee as he is is on his way to the plane's medical kit. He stops and turns back to the others, taking another look at the Lieutenant.

"I'm sorry, Sir. I never made it past basic CPR and treatment of shock, but I'm quite sure that you'll be in excellent hands. Lucas, would you help her - 'compare notes', so to say?"

When Rylee an Lucas are working on Stewart's arm, Leonard walks over to Montoya, taking the opportunity for some private communication. "Ric, I'm not too comfortable with the disturbance at the gate, earlier this evening. Assuming it's those four men, they were stopped at the gate before they could do anything. I'm pretty sure they Fallon and I haven't been followed here - my guess is they would have tried something instead of merely following. _But,_ those are quite a lot of 'guesses' and 'assumings'. And I'm not really a big fan of those. Bottom line is - how safe are we here? Any chance they'll find out we're here? Maybe we should keep an eye out on the surroundings... What would you say?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 13, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Will do."  Lucas responds to Leonard, moving to help Rylee.  His eyes widen a little on seeing the nature of the wound.  "Is the bullet still in there?  We might need to find something for the Lieutenant to bite down on if it is."


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 14, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:45pm, Late Spring 2003_


			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *When Rylee an Lucas are working on Stewart's arm, Leonard walks over to Montoya, taking the opportunity for some private communication. "Ric, I'm not too comfortable with the disturbance at the gate, earlier this evening. Assuming it's those four men, they were stopped at the gate before they could do anything. I'm pretty sure they Fallon and I haven't been followed here - my guess is they would have tried something instead of merely following. But, those are quite a lot of 'guesses' and 'assumings'. And I'm not really a big fan of those. Bottom line is - how safe are we here? Any chance they'll find out we're here? Maybe we should keep an eye out on the surroundings... What would you say?" *



Montoya nods, "I don't know how close we're going to be able to get, though.  Maybe we should set up an OP outside the jet.  That way nobody will be able to get the drop on us."

V


----------



## Fanog (Jun 14, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

_OP?_ "Hmm, an Operations Post," Leonard says, hoping he got it right. "that might a good idea." He takes a look out one of the windows, noting the great patches of shadow. "Damn, it's pretty dark out there. Did you happen to bring any useful equipment back from overseas?"

"I think this is mostly your area of expertise. Do you think we can pull it off to set something up?"


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 14, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
11:45pm, Late Spring 2003_



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *OP? "Hmm, an Operations Post," Leonard says, hoping he got it right. "that might a good idea." He takes a look out one of the windows, noting the great patches of shadow. "Damn, it's pretty dark out there. Did you happen to bring any useful equipment back from overseas?"
> 
> "I think this is mostly your area of expertise. Do you think we can pull it off to set something up?" *



Montoya shook his head, "All I have is some chemlights, a pair of binos, and my mini-maglite, along with my Glock and K-Bar.  I guess it will have to be a listening post as much as an observation post, at least until morning.  With as few people as we have, we can only afford to set up one, manned with 2 people at a time."

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 15, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

Lt. Stewart accepted the flask and took several hearty swallows before handing it back to Rylee with his good arm.  Rylee and Lucas briefly talked about how to proceed, neither being medics but both having significant first aid experience.  Removing the necktie tourniquet on his arm while still applying pressure, Lucas notices that after the bullet wound is cleaned somewhat, the backend of bullet is visible within the wound.

Precautions are taken (including Stewart biting down on a part of his belt) and with a tweezers and assistance from Rylee, Fisher removes the bullet.  It was tougher than anticipated but was a successful minor surgery.  The two survivalists cleaned the area and rebandaged the arm.  Lt. Stewart, after giving his thanks, dropped into a restful and much needed sleep.
________________________

Lorelai Nguyen and Lt. Terrell enter the plane and are introduced to all of those present.  Gear for Lorelai and the others is stowed in a closet in the back of the plane.  A plaintive cry from a cat carrier prompts Lorelai into action and for several minutes she is occupied with taking care of her cat.
________________________

Lorelai glanced about the moment she entered the jet, staring at everything with wide eyes and vibrant curiosity. To the others she looked absurdly young, too young to be part of the group and certainly too young to be a noted theorist. One side of her pretty wrap top was soaked in crimson. An air of innocence, a hint of vivaciousness with the impatient quality of youth – the young woman stowed a meowing carrier and computer case – both her most precious possessions – to one side.

Immediately, her attention rested on the youthful Leonard as everyone turned to look at them entering. Oh! He’s pretty cute. I wonder what his name is. 

After a round of introductions which included her laughing and cheerful greetings to all along with the threat of curious questions to come at a later date, Lorelai set herself down on a seat, crossing her legs and glancing out the window with one hand sticking her fingers in the carrier to calm Krizzel.
________________________

Durant stuck his head out of the cockpit long enough to let Montoya and Campbell know that he had recent discussions with Major Davis.  In those discussions, Durant arranged to have security increased on the private jet area as well as a decoy Air Force jet stationed nearby.  Durent didn't believe that an OP was necessary by the group as they needed their rest for tomorrow and the coming days.  
________________________

Local media had reported that a bomb scare occurred at JFK airport and that several men were apprehended with regard to the bomb.  No photos or identities were revealed at this time.

OOC: Durant, Montoya, Fisher, Fallon, Campbell


----------



## kid A (Jun 16, 2003)

Hotels off Exit Ramp of I-95
Somewhere between Florida and North Carolina 
8:26am, Late Spring 2003



> In the morning, Andreev was the first to awaken, noting several strange things. The initial shock of waking in a strange place, or at least an unremembered one, passed quickly for Andreev, as he realized he was sleeping in the hotel. The one thing that didn't pass was the lovely arm and leg draped over him . . . Reed was still sound asleep and was cuddled up to him, quite provocatively.




Relaxing for a moment, Andreev took the time to enjoy this turn of events.  He looked at Reed, still sleeping (and looking very beautiful doing it), and smiled.  He thought about how nice it would be if they were staying at this hotel under slightly different circumstances.  Thoughts of Reed lingered awhile longer in his head...

Soon, though, he looked at the clock and knew he had to get them moving.  Regretfully, and not without a little effort, Andreev slipped out from under the grip of Lt. Reed.  He got up from the bed, showered quickly, shaved and dressed.  The formal business suit fit him well, so much so that the suit could have been said to be wearing him.  _Proper business attire should be appropriate, as I am still unsure with whom I will be meeting,_ he thought to himself.  He re-packed his things, and closed his field bag, preparing for the rest of the trip.  Moving to wake Reed, he stopped with a thought, and went to his coat.  He pulled the gun, still in its holster, out from underneath the coat and strapped it on under his suit jacket.

Kneeling down on the side of the bed, he reached over and gently shook Reed to wake her...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 16, 2003)

The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003

After speaking with Montoya and explaining the increased security that would take place, Craig Durant stood and looked over the plane full of people.  A unique mix to say the least.  Not a lot of real workd experience.  An obvious military/securtity presence, and a lot of scientists and theorists.  Durant had his doubts about what this project would involve, but he could see that the people who picked them had a particular idea in mind.
Regardless, this was his team now, they were his people.  He would do whatever it took to protect them from any danger and make sure they were able to do their jobs.  

"Alright people."  Durant gave them a moment to quiet down and look his way.  "For those of you who don't know me, my name is Craig Durant.  I'm a Lieutenant Commander for the United States Navy S.E.A.L.s.  I was.  I am now on assignment for the Air Force and at the moment I am the man in charge of keeping all of you alive.  As I am sure you know by now, there are forces at work who want all of us killed.  I will get into the explanation of why in a few minutes, first there are a few things we need to take care of to get through the night."

"Major Davis, the man responsible for bringing us together, has seen to it that this plane is properly guarded.  This does not mean we will take chances.  All window shades will stay closed until we are in the air again.  No exceptions.  No one leaves the plane until we land at our next destination.  If some need arises for you to leave the plane, you do not do so until I say you can.  At that time you will be escorted by armed security.  No exceptions."

"I am not here to make friends.  I am here because it is my job and I will not fail.  I have no doubt that some of you will hate me.  Some of you will hate what you have to do.  You do not have to like it, you just have to do it."  Durant continued to look around at the group.  There was no doubt he had gotten their attention.  He continued to make mental notes on each of them as he spoke.

"Before we move on to why we are here, does anyone have any questions or problems they consider immediate concerns?"  Durant turned his attention form the group at this time, searching for a bar or fridge, he was going to need a couple of good drinks to get through this night.


----------



## Keia (Jun 16, 2003)

_Hotels off Exit Ramp of I-95
Somewhere between Florida and North Carolina 
8:46am, Late Spring 2003_



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> *Kneeling down on the side of the bed, he reached over and gently shook Reed to wake her... *




Ilianov was startled . . there was nothing more to say.  One moment, he was gently reaching to wake Lt. Reed up; the next moment he was in a head lock and one of Reed’s powerful legs was pinning his other arm to his side.  Unable to get a word out due to the sudden lack of anything resembling oxygen in his lungs, Andreev simply enjoyed as Reed padded him down with her free hand and the rest of her body.  Then . . . there was no movement from Reed and embarrassment sounded in her voice as she released Andreev.

“Sorry, sugar.  Guess I was having a particularly riveting dream, and you just joined right in,” Lt. Reed commented.  Her barely clothed form disappeared into the bathroom, but not before Andreev managed a quick glance through the bedroom mirror.

While waiting for Chris to get ready, Andreev flipped on the morning news, catching reports of strange activity from New York’s JFK Airport including shots fired on the tarmac and a bomb scare and gunmen apprehended during the night.  Surprisingly, although there were on-site reports, there was no video of any of the events.  In other news, an early morning flight out of Orlando had to make an emergency landing after an apparent explosion on-board. Fourteen people were either killed or wounded, but the pilots managed a landing in Alabama.

In short order, Reed was fully dressed in her Air Force uniform and ready to go, a kiss on Andreev’s cheek and a hug delivered as an apology for her rough treatment of him.  “Sorry, again.  I hope I didn’t strain anything. . .”

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## Fanog (Jun 16, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

As Durant starts his speech, Leonard walks a bit before seating himself in one of the chairs near the aisle. He tries to get a seat close to Rylee and Lucas, if possible.

_So, this must be the opening speech, to get everyone in line and filled in on the details. Montoya will probably be fine, but it seems like these ones might be in for a rough ride. Better stay close and keep an eye out for how well they take him. If Durant leads the way he looks like he'll do, there may be some bumps that need to be smoothed over, preferably before we're off..._

Leonard simply gives a shake of his head at Durant's last question, waiting for the _real_ story.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 16, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

_Obviously the friendly type..._ Rylee thought with a slight smirk as she settled in a nearby chair to listen to Durant's little speech.  Occasionally, she took sips from the flask, being careful to put it away once she began feeling the pleasant buzz in her head from the alcohol.  Usually she got herself completely drunk on the days that she got shot, it made the trip to visit the local doctor to get the bullet removed easier.  However, it occurred to her that she should probably keep her wits about her, now that the number of groups who were trying to kill her had doubled.

She gives a brief nod to Leonard as he sits beside her, and while listening to Durant's speech, she takes a moment to examine the other people aboard the plane.  She gives Terrel an apparaising look, clearly approving of the handsome airman.  Too bad Simms hadn't been that good looking, or she would have made more of an effort to make friends with him.  

She also casts a look of dismay at the child, Lorelai, and her cat carrier.  Rylee was not crazy about cats.  Would Lorelai insist upon bringing the cat with her on whatever mission that they were supposed to embark upon?  Oh well... if worse can to worse, there were numerous ways to skin and eat a cat...


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_



> "Before we move on to why we are here, does anyone have any questions or problems they consider immediate concerns?" Durant turned his attention form the group at this time, searching for a bar or fridge, he was going to need a couple of good drinks to get through this night.




Durant found a rather well stock bar and fridge near the back of the Lear.  During the time that Durant took to locate the bar, nobody raised any questions.  Lorelai looked as though she was too angry at the moment to trust herself to ask any questions and Lucas appeared interested in what Durant had to say.

Stewart was quietly sleeping off the minor surgery, and seemed oblivious to the concerns of the others.  Lt. Terrell had found a spot near Lorelai but not too close, and looked as though he was sitting at attention.

OOC: Durant - (both Kitana and Jarval are unavailable till later in the week, I want to keep this rolling)


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2003)

_Interlude - Cheyenne Mountain
Colorado Springs, Colorado
Late Spring 2003_

Activity within the SGC looked no different than any other day.  People interacted with each other, went about their daily jobs . . . or at least that's the way it appeared.  Appearances could be deceiving, however. . .

_Things were proceeding according to plan,_ the alien creature thought. _All those within the mountain fortress are securely under my control.  A pity that outsiders had managed to disable the other military functions within the mountain before I could gain access to them.  No matter, soon I will control them all._

Within a cell deep in the mountain, Teal'c raged with frustration.  He was immune to what had happened but had be captured through deception.  After testing the room for escape routes or weaknesses for the fortieth time, Teal'c sat on his bunk and began to meditate.  He needed to conserve his strength for the right opportunity to avenge what happened . . . and his friends.

End Interlude


----------



## kid A (Jun 17, 2003)

Hotels off Exit Ramp of I-95
Somewhere between Florida and North Carolina 
8:46am, Late Spring 2003



> ...In other news, an early morning flight out of Orlando had to make an emergency landing after an apparent explosion on-board. Fourteen people were either killed or wounded, but the pilots managed a landing in Alabama.




Andreev stared at the television.  On the one hand, he felt relieved that he hadn't been on the flight this morning.  He could only assume that this flight was his red-eye, and that if he had boarded that plane, he would have been dead.  On the other hand though, he was disgusted.  

_Fourteen people, injured or worse, and for what?  A mission for which I have no details on.  This had better be worth my time.  And those peoples' lives._ 



> In short order, Reed was fully dressed in her Air Force uniform and ready to go, a kiss on Andreev’s cheek and a hug delivered as an apology for her rough treatment of him. “Sorry, again. I hope I didn’t strain anything. . .”




Feeling her there in his arms, Andreev smiled.  He took the moment to enjoy the embrace.  But, as she backed away, his smile vanished.  He looked at her plain, and simply motioned towards the screen, the remote directing her sight to the TV, where the station was still covering the morning's activity.  

"What do you think, Lieutenant?  I have to assume that it was meant for me."


----------



## kid A (Jun 17, 2003)

.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2003)

_Seymour Johnson Air Force Base Main Entrance
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

Reed listened to the announcer repeat the tragic event, the news ticker on the bottom of the screen giving more details.  She nodded her head and responded, "Yes, that could have been related to you.  I wouldn't be surprised if it was, but you weren't on that plane.  You can still make a difference, and I'm sure you will - as soon as we get up to meet you contact at the Air Force base."

After one final check of the room, Reed and Ilianov made their way to the black sedan.  After a quick but thorough inspection by Lt. Reed, she pronounced the vehicle suitable for a road trip, and the two were off to North Carolina.  The conversation lingered a while on the events discovered during the morning, but there really wasn't much for Reed to say on the subject.

After getting briefly turned around near Seymour-Johnson Air Force Base, Lt. Reed finally approached the main gate only for the two to witness an unusual sight only 80 feet away: an Air Force black sedan came crashing through the gate, jackknifed and flipped, spinning on its roof as three MP’s started to close the distance.  The MP’s were still forty feet away from the spinning vehicle and approaching quite slowly.

Lt. Reed looked over to Andreev and her eyes rolled, “How much do you want to bet, that’s your contact?  What do you suggest we do?”

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## kid A (Jun 17, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base Main Entrance
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003



> Lt. Reed looked over to Andreev and her eyes rolled, “How much do you want to bet, that’s your contact? What do you suggest we do?”




He couldn't help it.  He'd always had a strange sense of humor.  Despite the possible danger of this situation, Andreev still found it hilarious.  Seeing the black Air Force sedan spinning on it's roof, coupled with Reed's eye-rolling sent him into a laughing fit.

A minute or so later, Andreev became serious again.  He looked at the debacle at the front gate and thought about the situation.  To his eyes, it appeared that if his contact was indeed in the sedan, the MP's were most likely a threat.  That being the case, he didn't necessarily want to put himself in harm's way.  However, there was always the possibility that something else had happened (perhaps the MP's were friendlies and there was some sort of miscommunication).  But, he needed to keep in mind that he was in the middle of an unknown situation.  

He turned to Reed.  "Well, Lieutenant, I would like to stay out of harm's way long enough to see what this mission is about.  So, I would advise we appraoch this situation with a certain level of caution.  We don't know why the MP's are advancing on an overturned car," he choked back another laugh, "but we must assume that they could be a threat."  

Pulling his gun out from his jacket and putting it on his lap, he asked her for the letter she had delivered.  "Let us say we pull up between the car and the MP's, and tell them who we are to be meeting here.  After showing them our credentials, and if that is indeed our contact, perhaps we can straighten this all out.  But," he took the safety off his revolver, "let us also be prepared for the alternative..."


----------



## kid A (Jun 17, 2003)

.


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2003)

_Seymour Johnson Air Force Base Main Entrance
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

As the sedan spun a final time on its roof, Donovan noticed another black sedan some eighty to one hundred feet away with two occupants, a female uniformed driver and a man in a business suit. . . . laughing.

The MP’s approached, rifled raised in a firing position, taking step after step.  One MP in particular seemed to be enjoying the events that had transpired thus far – the same one that had been so belligerent earlier.

“Get out of the car, both of you ingrates,” the MP called out again, only ten feet away from the car.

Hearst accidentally gunned the car again, which of course did nothing as all four wheels were in the air.  “Sorry,” he called out as he killed the engine.  When he released his seat belt, he flopped onto the inside of the roof of the vehicle.

As Donovan re-assessed his situation, he noted his gear and his rifles were in the trunk.  The other black Air Force sedan pulled up behind the MPs, and the Air Force  woman asked in a heavily Southern accented voice, “Excuse me, kind sirs, but I’m looking for a Lieutenant Luther Donovan, have you seen him?”

The annoying MP laughed out loud. Hearst then popped the trunk and called out again, “Sorry.”  Donovan’s gear and rifles spilled out onto the pavement

OOC: Donovan


----------



## Keia (Jun 17, 2003)

_Seymour Johnson Air Force Base Main Entrance
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

By the time Andreev had stopped laughing the MPs were too close to get between them and the vehicle.  Reed, upon noticing Andreev pull his pistol, said, “Put that away, they’re obviously trigger happy.  Let’s try not to encourage them . . . and don’t laugh at my accent.”

Lt. Reed pulled one of the curls out from beneath her hat, letting it hang down the side of her face and slowly drove up to the MPs.  In a heavily Southern accented voice, she asked, “Excuse me, kind sirs, but I’m looking for a Lieutenant Luther Donovan, have you seen him?” as she blew the ‘annoying’ curl off of her face.

One of the MP laughed out loud. Then the trunk of the upside down sedan popped and voice called out from within, “Sorry.”  Gear spilled out or the trunk onto the pavement.

OOC: Ilianov


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Nuke261 _*
> “I have no doubt that some of you will hate me.” *




Lorelai rolled her eyes.



> _Originally posted by Nuke261 _*
> "Before we move on to why we are here, does anyone have any questions or problems they consider immediate concerns?"  *




“I have one,” Lorelai spoke up, the annoyance clearly in her voice though to the others the reason for her obvious irritation with Durant remained a mystery.  Her throaty voice carried with it a hefty hit of sarcasm and feigned confusion as she blinked at him with big innocent eyes.  “Did you mean earlier when you professed your enjoyment of cuddling with me that you wanted to spend that ‘quality time’ right now or after you titillate me with your idea of my _role_ on this mission?”

Crossing her legs, she leaned back in the chair, resting her hands on her thigh with one dark eyebrow arching in Durant’s direction. 

_Hah!_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 18, 2003)

.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 18, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_



> “Did you mean earlier when you professed your enjoyment of cuddling with me that you wanted to spend that ‘quality time’ right now or after you titillate me with your idea of my role on this mission?”




Lorelai's question for Durant caught her as she was taking a swallow from her flask, and she immediately chokes on her whiskey.  She began to cough, and between fits of coughing, she looked at both Durant and Lorelai through watery eyes.  From the look of Lorelai, her words were apparently meant as an insult, though Rylee was not sure what the insult was.  Indeed, it almost sounded as if Lorelai was taking Durant up on his offer, and it was not difficult to guess what THAT offer was.

What in the world was Durant doing propositioning a mere child?  The very thought of it was disgusting.  Sure, he was a little shaggy looking, but he was not so terrible looking.  Certainly not bad enough looking that a prostitute would refuse his money.  For that matter, what in the world was Lorelai doing ACCEPTING that offer?  Didn't that child have any sense?!


----------



## kid A (Jun 18, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base Main Entrance
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003



> “Put that away, they’re obviously trigger happy. Let’s try not to encourage them . . . and don’t laugh at my accent.”




Andreev hesitated for a moment before once again engaging the safety of his revolver and putting it in his jacket.  As they drove up, he smiled, still thinking about the hilarity of this situation.  Choking back laughter at Lt. Reed's delivery, it took almost all he had not to start up again.  The trunk of the overturned sedan popping open proved to be too much for him to handle, however.  As the MP started to chuckle at the contents of the trunk spilling everywhere, Andreev lost it.

Something had happened here, but it didn't seem overly bad.  Now, looking closer, the MP's didn't appear to be too worried about the apprehension of the two passengers in the other vehicle.  All in all, actually, the MP's seemed quite amused.  As soon as Andreev was able to stop laughing again, he just sat back in his seat.  How could he have thought that Reed couldn't have handled this situation without violence?  He just kept quiet for the time being, and let the Lieutenant work her magic...


----------



## Fanog (Jun 18, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard eyes bulge at hearing the comment from behind him. A single strong curse springs to his thoughts, though he doesn't utter it. _..._

He pats the back of the choking woman next to him to give her some air, but his head is turned backwards, to the direction where the comment came from.

_! you can't be serious... I don't know what these two have going on, but this is _not_ looking good. Is she really such a spoiled brat, of did something happen earlier? I'd have to ask Stewart, he might have picked up on it. No way to tell, now..._

Leonard's turns, his eyes fixed on Durant, waiting to see how he'll react. Leonard tries to get a reading of Durant's intentions and is pretty much ready for anything, won't hesitate to act. _Conflict will only make this worse, as will letting it rest. Damn... I might get a talk with everyone later, as long as they don't come to blows now._


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 18, 2003)

The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003

Durant was pleased with the selection in the bar.  He made a rather strong drink, downed it and made another, slightly stronger than the first.  As he replaced the bottle he heard Lorelai speak.



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> “I have one,” Lorelai spoke up, the annoyance clearly in her voice though to the others the reason for her obvious irritation with Durant remained a mystery.  Her throaty voice carried with it a hefty hint of sarcasm and feigned confusion as she blinked at him with big innocent eyes.  “Did you mean earlier when you professed your enjoyment of cuddling with me that you wanted to spend that ‘quality time’ right now or after you titillate me with your idea of my _role_ on this mission?”
> [/B]




Durant could not fight back the smirk that spread across his face.  He returned to the front of the group, passing directly next to her.  "Professor Nguyen, although I would be more than happy to engage in all the extracaricular activities you desire, I do not plan to do it in front of an audience of our peers.  We can certainly continue getting up close and personal, like you started in the car, but at the moment our business must come before your pleasure."

Once he returned to his spot in front of everyone, Durant took a heavy drink, cleared his throat and prepared to enlighten the group on what exactly they had gotten into.  Along with the explanation he had been given, he noted his own observations from what he had encountered so far.  This included his speculation that thier names had been on the recruitment list as repalcements for active members.  

"Major Davis made it known to me that there is a second, similar device located in New Mexico.  It is very possible that we are to spearhead a second set of Stargate teams out of the new location.  However, right now we need to gather the last 3 members of the group and see what we can do about keeping this entire project in safe hands."

Durant did not bother to ask for questions this time, he knew they were coming.  He had been watching their faces and body language and knew what they were thinking.  Some of them did not believe a word he said and the others did but hoped he was wrong.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 18, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

Montoya stood at the rear of the cabin, mentally evaluating each person as they reacted to Durant's speech.  At the young, very pretty, professor's question to Durant, and the commander's retort, he had to struggle a bit to keep a straight face.  There was obviously some history here, albeit _very recent_ history.  He idly wondered if she was so naive as to continue taking the bait.  _A shame if she does,_ he thought, _such an obvious cat-person can't be *that* bad..._

V


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas grins at the furious looks and barbed words the young woman with the cat directs at Durant.  And tries not to laugh at his response.  _Oh boy, this is going to be a world of fun...  Let's just hope they don't try to kill each other..._

*********

As a result of Durant's explanation of the nature of the mission, Lucas is now looking deeply confused.  "Umm, Stargate...  New Mexico?  How...?"  He splutters.  "Why did I get picked?  I mean, I know some science, but I've not got the vaguest clue how this could work...  It does work, doesn't it?  I mean, we're not going to be guinea-pigging the whole thing, are we?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2003)

Double post, sorry about that...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 19, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Nuke261 _*
> Durant could not fight back the smirk that spread across his face.  He returned to the front of the group, passing directly next to her.  "Professor Nguyen, although I would be more than happy to engage in all the extracurricular activities you desire, I do not plan to do it in front of an audience of our peers.  We can certainly continue getting up close and personal, like you started in the car, but at the moment our business must come before your pleasure."
> *




If looks could kill, Craig Durant would be a mere red smudge on the wall by now.

Lorelai found herself amazed at the depth of her self-control that as Durant stood right next to her, she didn't relieve him of his masculine attributes right then and there.  She did have to grip the armrest particularly hard to prevent that occurence though.

Her skin flamed into a vibrant pink for what felt like the hundredth time in the space of a few hours as his words rolled over her and she was forced to glance upwards or stare into his crotch as he spoke and she was certainly *not* going to give him _that_ satisfaction.  

Could the man possibly be more of an egomaniac?

She didn’t trust herself to speak coherently so instead listened when he walked forward and explained the reason for their being here and immediately forgot all about him.  

“A…’star’…’gate’?!”  The professor shoved herself upward from the seat, the excitement rippling over her and she couldn’t sit still for a moment.  “So my theories could be…do you know if they have they encountered parallel worlds yet?”  

She began to pace, clearly absorbed in analyzing this new information.  “How far have they been able to travel?  Has anyone studied how the device works?  Can we replicate it to any degree?  What material do they use in its construction?  It has to work with – wait how can it contain the event horizon – how can it even manipulate…the immense power alone…”  Lorelai continued to walk back and forth along the cabin, her mind flitting from one question to another faster than her lips could issue them forth.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 19, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

_Damnit, he's playing with her - regardless of what she wants. That _would_ be something like him, from what I've seen of him. She'll only pull herself in deeper, if this is allowed to continue. - Easy Len, tomorrow..._

_______________________

Leonard lets out one of his adimiring whistles at the end of Durant's story, as if someone just showed him a full collection of ancient relics and works of art, or a brand new Mazarrati.

After that he's pretty silent, his mind still trying to wrap itself around the concept. He mutters a bit, more to himself than anyone else. ("So there are these species that had contact with the earth long ago. They're kind of aliens, except that they're connected to _humans_, us. ... Wow...")


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 19, 2003)

The Lear Jet, JFK Airport 
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003

Craig Durant took a deep breathe and tried his best to relax  before diving into the questions ahead.
"Here is the deal people.  You have a lot of good questions, but a lot of them I can only guess at.  I got a 20 minute briefing on this thing and that is not about to cover the questions some of you people have.  I will do my best, but I can't promise any solid answers."

"Mr. Fisher, yes, I would say the device does work.   There have been missions through it.  That is also my guess on our odd little group here.  We have scientists to study things, scouts and explorers to find our way and military for defense."

"Professor Nguyen, I have no idea where they have gone with this thing.  It seems they have encountered some pretty bizzare stuff, but like I said, I got the short version.  I can also say that it appears that at least some of the forces after us are from the Stargate.  Or inside it...or where ever they go and come from!"

_This could be going way better than it is._  Durant kept his temper and composure, but was not happy with having to answer all of the questions the big brains were coming up with for him.  As long as he didn't falter and sounded like he knew what he was saying, it should be alright.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

Lorelai tsked in irritation at Durant's lack of explanation for any of their questions.  Her pacing took her right up to him and she took that moment for her lips to curve into smirk.

"Right, I forgot that you prefer thinking with your _other_ head.  It's too bad both of them sorely lack any exemplary attributes."

That said, she spun on her heel to pace in the other direction, turning her back to him but still continuing to speak.

"So when do we get to meet someone who can answer our questions?  And why are we sitting still here in the jet instead of picking up the other wayward members?  Are they coming here?  Or are you just enjoying the view of JFK too much?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 20, 2003)

The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003

As Lorelai turned and walked away, Durant paused for a moment before answering her comments.  "I already told you Professor, you can study my attributes all you want, but business first.  And as much as it must pain an immature, little girl like yourself to sit around with nothing to play with, we do have other priorities besides your personal needs."

Durant continued to speak, not missing a beat between talking trash to Lorelai and continuing to brief the others.  "I realize you all have questions that need answered, but before we can get to them we have 3 more people we need to bring in.  Soon as the pilots can gain clearance we will be going after 2 of them in North Carolina.  As much as I hate waiting, it draws less attention to follow airport procedure than to blast out of here without clearance."

After he finished the last of his drink he states, "For right now, the absolute best thing we can all do is try to get some rest.  Many of you have had a hard day and there is no telling what lies ahead.  So finish your chow, grab a drink, unwind and b.s. a little bit, but try to grab some shut eye and relax.  The fun is far from over."

While walking back to the bar for a refill Durnat adds, " And Professor, after I tuck you into bed I will have the Captain check on a nightlight for you."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

In the midst of contemplating the physics of how the Stargate would work, Lorelai processed Craig's comments and then brought her pacing right back up to him.  

It was late.  

She was exhausted from all the events that had happened today - that were happening.  On top of that, she had never ever met anyone who absolutely got under her skin like this utterly annoying man.  And that Terrell, her absolutely adorable and crushworthy airman escort, seemed terrified of Durant didn't make things better.

Of course one plus was that he did smell really nice.  And he had a great...what the hell?

"_I'm_ immature?  And I suppose you think your insinuations are worthy of more 'adult' status?"  Resting her hands on her slim hips, the young professor gave Durant a withering look.  "Isn't blasting out prematurely without clearance something you're intimately familiar with?  And before you invite me to partake of what only in _your_ mind is a priviledge, you can tuck _yourself_ in tonight."

That said she figured it would be dramatically excellent to end such a tirade by taking Craig's drink and downing it in one fell swoop.  So she did.  Of course she forgot a few things...first of all that she wasn't old enough to drink legally, and secondly, she had absolutely *no* tolerance for alcohol.

For an absolutely brilliant scientist, Lorelai Nguyen certainly wasn't particularly wise...nope...not a wit.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 20, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Right, I forgot that you prefer thinking with your other head.  It's too bad both of them sorely lack any exemplary attributes."*



Leonard winces quite visibly, unable to believe how messed up their team is already. As Durant wraps up his speech and advises people to get ready for the night, Leonard decided it's time for action. _We can't let this go on much longer. Get them seperated somehow... 
Get everyone working, so they won't have time to trash each other. Usually works. The Professor, no idea. I'll get Durant away for a while..._

Leonard stand up from his chair and takes a look around the area they're in. As he speaks, he makes sure he has everyone's attention. "Okay, you've heard the Lt.Cmdr. Since we're stuck in this plane until morning we'd best get it ready for the night before we all get comfortable. Rylee, you've had the tour of the plane - Could you show the others around? Ric, could I ask people to come to you if they need anything?"

He takes a few steps toward Durant. "Sir, could I have a few words with you?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2003)

Catching on to what Leonard's trying to do, Lucas tries to steer Lorelai away from Durant.

"Professor Nguyen, right?  By the sounds of things, you might have some clue how this Stargate thing works.  Any chance you can reassure me we're not going to be going through some kind of intergalactic cheese-grater?"


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 20, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

Montoya nodded in response to Campbell's request, "Sure bet."

V


----------



## MadThinker (Jun 20, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base Main Entrance
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003

Donovan could not believe what he was seeing. 

"*%$#% Air Farce. Can't handle anything without wings!"

This would have been amusing if he didn't think his legacy would be dying in an upside down car at the hands of some punk MPs. 

Donovan decided it was best to listen and watch for a moment longer before acting hastily. Besides, with the car spinning and how his luck was going, he'd probably sprain his snkle trying to get out of the car.


----------



## Keia (Jun 21, 2003)

_Seymour Johnson Air Force Base Main Entrance
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _*In a heavily Southern accented voice, she asked, “Excuse me, kind sirs, but I’m looking for a Lieutenant Luther Donovan, have you seen him?” as she blew the ‘annoying’ curl off of her face.*_



_

The MP’s laugh continued a moment or two more . . . at least until he saw the man sitting next to Lt. Reed laughing as well.  In a serious and aggressive tone, the MP said, “Ma’am, the next place you’ll see Lt. Donovan is the stockade or at least a military court-martial.  Who wants to talk with him?”  The MP asked as he looked back into the vehicle.  Only one MP was currently watching the two occupants of the upside down sedan.

“Well, officer, I have a Lt. General formerly of the Russian military with me – something about a military investigation and national security.  I’m supposed to pick up Donovan and have both of them on a flight back to the Pentagon ASAP.  I don’t think General Rand is going to care about something minor when national security’s at stake.  I have him on speed dial if you want to confirm that with him personally,” Reed offered.  Her calm nonchalance and name dropping seemed to have a significant impact on the MP.

“I don’t know ma’am – we’re to detain Lt. Donovan for General Bauer . . .” the MP said slowly. 

“Alright, officer – if you think it’s best to interfere with an investigation and a matter of national security,” Reed said as she pulled out her cell phone.  “I’ll just need your name for my call to General Rand.

The MP had a look of real indecision on his face.  A glance to either of the other MP’s brought shrugs and quick looks away – giving responsibility to the gruff, uncertain MP.

The MP looked into the sedan and motioned to Donovan, “Get out of here.”  He motioned to Lt. Hearst who was just working his way out of the sedan.  “You, sir, are staying here to answer some questions.”

Not allowing a moment for the MP’s to gather themselves, Lt. Donovan gathered his gear and hopped into the back of his second Air Force black sedan – hopefully with better results.  Within fifteen seconds the sedan was on the way down the road.

“Lt. Donovan, I presume?” Lt. Reed asked of the newcomer.

OOC: Ilianov, Donovan_


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 21, 2003)

The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003

Durant stood and listened to Lorelai spout off about how immature_he _ was.  _If she was not so breathtakingly beautiful I don't know how I would tolerate her._  Then she reached and took his glass and downed the rather heavy drink all at once!  _NO way she recovers from that in the next 24 hours!_ 



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *He takes a few steps toward Durant. "Sir, could I have a few words with you?" *




Durant made no attempt to hide his smile as he turned from her.  "Sure thing Leonard.  What can I do for ya."


----------



## Fanog (Jun 21, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

_He'll probably expect me to start about the Professor. Let's not make it that easy..._

Leonard takes Durant to the side so they can have some privacy.

"Sir, I must assume that I was asked to be on this team so I could handle communication with whatever, or whoever, is on the other end of this Gate thing. That's what I do. But I'm also the one who checks if everyone is still doing okay..." Leonard seems to rethink his plans, and continues in a somewhat different tone. "Sir, I'm going to dispense with the b.s. for a while and tell you upfront what I think - you strike me as someone who'd appreciate that." A slight smile appears on Leonard's face at that.

Now fully committed, the smile disappears as Leonard continues. "The 'Tough Marine' way isn't going to bring these people together in the time to do it. It works in boot camp, but these aren't recruits and there's no time to "tear 'em down and build 'em up again". I understand what needs to be done, but I've spent some time with these people today, and I don't think the 'Drill Instructor' routine will work. Many of them are civilians, it would take them too long to get used to military protocol."

Assuming that Durant hasn't interrupted him so far, Leonard adds "Sir, in my professional opinion, a more informal approach would be better, considering the nature of this group..."

_I think I cut off all of the obvious retorts. Tricky situation, though..._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

Lorelai nearly drop her glass as alcohol burned down her throat.  Her eyes watered and she nearly spit up the whole drink all over Craig in the process.  However, she persevered and managed to swallow the whole thing, feeling like her throat was on fire.

_What the hell was *in* that?_



> _Originally posted by Jarval _*
> "Professor Nguyen, right?  By the sounds of things, you might have some clue how this Stargate thing works.  Any chance you can reassure me we're not going to be going through some kind of intergalactic cheese-grater?" *




Replacing the glass unsteadily in Durant's hand, Lorelai turned to smile at Lucas.  "Mr. Fisher?  That would be the kabillion dollar question.  Travel by wormhole is quite a dangerous little trick because it is in essence time travel.  You are bending..."  She reached over and picked up a straw.  "...What is believed to be a straight line - as in space and time - between two points as in this case, the ends of the straw.  A wormhole brings these two points together."

She bends the straw, touching the ends.  "Essentially, you are speeding up time, skipping the entire length all together.  That of course sets you up for some interesting time paradoxes, but I won't get into that just now.

_Wow...I'm starting to feel really warm and lightheaded._

"The Einstein-Rosen bridge is what I believe this Stargate must be based upon.  It describes a condition where tiny rip in a black hole could be connected to another tiny rip in another black hole, joining two disparate parts of space-time via a narrow channel, basically a black hole attached to a mirror image of itself."

"The problem with using these wormholes - or rips in blackholes - is that the channel between them is absolutely miniuscule, smaller than the  center of a single attom."  She squeezed one eye and lifted her hand, pushing two fingers together as if to demonstrate.  

_Feeling pretty happy - oh happy - let's talk more about things I love!_

"It can only remain open for a fraction of a second, if even.  Even photons couldn't past through that fast.  Of course the immense gravitational forces needed to create such a rip - a black hole's - would rip you apart into, oh yes, like you say, a cheese grater."

"But..." the professor continued cheerfully, her entire face lighting up into a happy sparkle in her eyes, her skin a vivid pink from the heat of the liquor.  "There have been a few ideas on how you could circumvent that..."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 21, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

Rylee sighed softly, taking a moment to regard the other people on the plane.  The arguements between Durant and Lorelai sharply reminded her just how long it had been since she was last among a group this size.  She was getting a splitting headache.

For the moment, she was content to divide her attentions between Lorelai's explanation for the Stargate, and watching Leonard converse with Durant.  She had heard Leonard tell her to give them the tour of the plane, but from the looks of it, no one was really interested.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

"Ah, so I wasn't going out on too much of a limb with the whole cheese-grater thing then."  Lucas listens intently to what Lorelai's saying, despite only understanding a fragment of it.

"So, how might we avoid the food-blender effect?  And you say it's basically time-travel.  Could we end up back in the stone age or something?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

_ The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

"It is theoretically possible to manipulate wormholes into time travel - if you can get around the problems with time paradoxes.  Time flows different internally to a wormhole than it does externally."

Lorelai displayed the straw again, holding pinching one end.  One finger ran along its length.  "Think of the length of the straw as distance in the universe from one point to another.  Now you create a wormhole that links one part of the straw through the other."

She bent the straw so that the part she was pitching was above and the other end was below, forming a U-shaped loop.  "One end stays still, but the other end is moving - meaning one end of the wormhole is still relative to you while the other is not.”  

Moving the bottom part of straw, the loop extends forward toward Lucas.  “So you see, the distance between the wormhole increases while the actual length of the wormhole stays the same.  So that means that the mouths must experience different time flows but if you’re within the wormhole looking outward, you experience a different time.”

“But the problem to time travel is this, it’s impossible to travel back to a time earlier than when the wormhole was first created.  Just looking at how the wormhole works in this example should show you this point.”   She pinched the top part.  “You can’t go farther into the future than the second point in time because you can’t go beyond where the second point has reached until it gets there.”

Lorelai giggled slightly, feeling rather lightheaded.  “Do you understand that, Mr. Fisher?  I know Lt. Terrell understands.  He likes to talk to me, don’t you, Lt. Terrell?” She gave the lieutenant a dazzling smile and a wink.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 22, 2003)

The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003

Durant set down the empty glass Lorelai had handed back to him.  He listened to every word Leonard said, not letting anything distract him. When he finished Durant spoke.  "Alright Lenny, you want to cut the bull, I can do that.  We have an organized group that knows more about what is going on than we do and they want each of us dead.  Three of us are still out there not knowing what is going on.  Most of us do not have military training.  I do.  This is exacty what I do for a living.  So listen to me, do what I say and saty out of my way.  I will do whatever I can to take care of everyone here and our 3 lost sheep, but we will be doing things my way.  I am the one who was put in charge because I am the one with the experience.  I really don't care if I hurt someone's feelings or bruise someone's ego as long as I keep them alive. Simple enough for you?"


----------



## MadThinker (Jun 23, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base Main Entrance
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003



> _Originally posted by Keia
> 
> “Lt. Donovan, I presume?” Lt. Reed asked of the newcomer.
> 
> OOC: Ilianov, Donovan [/B]_



_

"Yeah, I'm Donovan," was the reply. "Thanks for the save. It has been one of those kinds of days. Who might you be?"_


----------



## Fanog (Jun 23, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard was struck silent for a short while. The reply wasn't exactly as he had expected, his respect for Durant had suddenly dropped to somewhere just above zero.

"Yes, Sir. I see..."

Leonard sees all too well. He had lived with someone not unlike Durant for nearly his entire life. People who would boss others around, simply because they could. Authority gave them the right to ignore the wishes and opinion of others, and that's all they needed... Leonard had learned that they weren't necessarily bad people because of that, just that he wasn't really equipped to deal with them. The only problem was that he often didn't have much choice in the matter. Comes with the nature of the problem...

_That pretty much limits my options down to nothing... Damn. We'll just have to see how this shapes up - how he treats the others, most notable the girl._

"Is that all, Sir?", Leonard asks, not wanting to leave without  being dismissed by the Lt.Cmdr. in front of him.


----------



## kid A (Jun 23, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base Main Entrance
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003



> “Lt. Donovan, I presume?” Lt. Reed asked of the newcomer.






> "Yeah, I'm Donovan," was the reply. "Thanks for the save. It has been one of those kinds of days. Who might you be?"




Andreev, still a bit winded from his twin laughing fits, turned in the passenger's seat to introduce himself.

"Lt. Donovan, my name is Andreev Josef Ilianov.  On a regular day, I am a consultant with NASA, however today has been, as you say, 'one of those kinds of days.'  Lt. Reed and I were instructed to make contact with you by Commander Craig Durant.  I am assuming that you know Durant as well?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 23, 2003)

The Lear Jet, JFK Airport
New York, New York
12:05am, Late Spring 2003

"Don't sweat it Campbell. Right now all anyone needs to do is try and relax.  Once we get everyone safe and in one place we can all fall into a little more normalcy."  Durant slapped Leonard on the shoulder as he dismissed him.  "Yeah, I'm done.  Go get some rest and do what you can to make the others semi-comfortable.  Thanks."  

This was going to be an intersting assignment.  As much as Craig hated to admit it, Leonard Campbell was right.  These people were not military and not used to taking orders.  As long as they could follow instructions and stay out of the way for another day, there should be no real problems.  But most of these people, from the looks of things, were used to running their own show.


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Although Lt. Stewart had a head start on everyone else, it wasn’t long before everyone had settled in their respective sleeping arrangements.  Small pillows and light blankets were used in most places, though a few, like Lt. Stewart, simply tilted a seat back and slept on the spot.  Lt. Terrell found the opportunity to sleep near Lorelai.  Around 3:00 a.m., the sounds of jet testing and mechanics working were heard for an hour or so – particularly the jet tests.  The high jet whine and accompanying rumble was enough to startle anyone but a sound sleeper.

The morning started much as any other at the airport – planes and personnel moving throughout the morning.  A clear sky and the sun on the horizon greeted those who moving about, although through the closed shutters of the Tangent Lear, it could only be imagined.  Breakfast bars were passed around from the supply closet and various drinks, including several good coffee blends, were available from the bar.  Lt. Stewart, though favoring his injured arm slightly, was up and his jovial self.  By explanation, Stewart mentioned that he’s always been a fast healer.

At 10:00 a.m. sharp, Captain Samuels got clearance from the tower to make preparations and the Tangent Lear was added to the lists for take-off priority.  By 10:45, the flight plan had been approved and the Lear was in the air, flying toward its destination of Goldsboro, North Carolina.  Goldsboro- Wayne Municipal airport was a difficult touchdown for the Lear, but Samuels handled it with practiced ease.  The airport served as a reasonable meeting place as it was about three miles north of Goldsboro proper and about 5 miles from SJ AFB.  By the time the Lear touched down at 12:45pm, thoughts had definitely turned to eating something substantial and possibly getting a real shower.  A nearby hotel held the promise of granting those wishes.

OOC: Durant, Montoya, Campbell, Fisher, Fallon, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

_The Streets of Goldsboro
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:00pm, Late Spring 2003_

As she wove through the streets of Goldsboro, Lt. Reed was on her cell phone, informing a Major Davis as to the successful acquisition of Lt. Donovan for Commander Durant.  Within minutes she was informed of the location of the rest of the team and the sedan was headed to Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport.

She didn't contribute to the conversation after starting it, her eyes were peering down streets and watching the rear view mirror.

OOC: Ilianov, Donovan


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

While everyone was busy walking around, eating breakfast bars, and chugging down coffee, Lorelai sat in one corner of the jet with a pillow over her face trying to dispel some of headache with more sleep.  Never having been a morning person, her disposition was made more grumpy by the introduction of a hangover.  She had refused every offer of food and winced at how loud everyone else seemed to be.

Her current disposition certainly wasn't improved with her strong desire for a shower.  Shirt now caked with dried blood, clothes sweaty and wrinkled - those definitely weren't things Lorelai Nguyen was used to or cared to be used to.

Krizzel lay curled up in a seat nearby, catching some rays of the sun through the window.  He never refused any offer of food, contentedly licking the hand of any who bestowed such tasty treats upon him.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 23, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard woke early in the morning. Feeling restless, he grabbed his notebook and a pencil and started drawing some. Artists impressions of this 'Stargate' mostly... He tried to get used to the concept, but didn't succeed very well. As the others woke, Leonard put it upon himself to get everyone in shape, distributing coffee and breakfast to those who wanted. 

Seeing the state that Lorelai is in, Leonard heads to the bar and fills one of the larger cups with water. Walking up to her, he makes a few attempts at adressing her.

"Uhm Miss, Professor... - Could I just call you Lorelai, perhaps...? You're probably thirsty - Here's some water... If you keep drinking, it'll probably help." He can't help but feel some pity over the young woman's situation, and gives her a compassionate smile.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Fanog _*
> "Uhm Miss, Professor... - Could I just call you Lorelai, perhaps...? You're probably thirsty - Here's some water... If you keep drinking, it'll probably help." He can't help but feel some pity over the young woman's situation, and gives her a compassionate smile. *




Lorelai peeked at him from behind the pillow, her usually dark vibrant eyes now pink and rather bleary.  Blinking a bit, she eyed him first and then his cup of water.

"Ok...," she agreed, her voice sounding more like sandpaper than its usually excitable bounce.  After a sip or two, she spoke again, "You're Sergeant Campbell, aren't you?  I guess you can call me Lorelai if I get to call you...um...is it Leonard?  Leon?  Lenny?"

_Whoa - smiling cute soliders in uniform.  What a way to wake up even with this damn headache...insufferable Durant...I bet he made such a strong drink on purpose because he knew I would take it just to spite him...that's it..._


----------



## Keia (Jun 23, 2003)

_The Soccer Fields
Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma
2:58pm, Late Spring, 2003 _

Jack nodded his okay to Jeremiah as Jeremiah jogged off the field.  After a cool drink and a grab of the rest of his clothes, Jeremiah used a nearby team shower facility.  The place was virtually empty at this time of the afternoon.  Inside, the water felt refreshing and somewhat soothing to the well-used muscles (at least for today).

Looking in the mirror after the shower, Jeremiah noticed that some of the sun he received today might actually be turning into a tan.  On he way out of the facility, Jeremiah almost jumped out of his skin when Jack’s voice came to him, “Betty said that you would want some more of this stuff to take with you.”

Jack was leaning against the wall of the facility, one foot flat against the wall, holding an Indian ceramic jar.  He fake tossed it to Jeremiah, then simply handed it to him.  “Some lotion for that burn of yours, or something,” Jack offered by way of explanation.  He started walking with Jeremiah to his destination.

OOC:Grayson


----------



## Calim (Jun 23, 2003)

Outside the Team Showers
Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma
3:12pm, Late Spring, 2003

"I have had a wonderful time here Jack, you and your family have made me feel welcome in a way that I had not ever thought could happen.  It almost feels like we are brothers."  Jeremiah smiles down at Jack and toussles his hair.  He also puts the jar in his back pack.  Jeremiah looks around once more, having packed everything he had the night before.  "I guess it is off to the lodge then, you coming with me are you not?"  Jeremiah starts off towards the lodge so as not to be late for the meeting with the, _what was he again a private?_  "You know JAck I meant to call my mother and let her know that I may be out of pocket for a while, do you think I could use the phone to leave her a message?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 23, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Rylee tried her best to get some sleep, but she was largely unsuccessful.  She was unusued to sleeping on airplanes, whch lead to a fitful night of sleeping.  The following morning, upon opening her eyes, she was startled into wakefulness by the unfamiliar surroundings.  By impulse, she jumped out of her chair, going for her guns.  The sudden movement caused her to wince, as she was painfully reminded about the bullet still embedded in her shoulder.  In a rush, memories from the previous days events came flooding back to her.

Cursing under her breath in Gaelic, she stumbled over to the bar to get herself more 'pain-reliever'.  A fresh round of muttered curses ensued when she saw just how much of the whiskey she had drank the night before.  Carefully, she surveyed the other beverages on the bar, before settling for a glass of orange juice.  The muttered curses are broken only when she switches to English to wish 'good morning' to those who were awake, before lapsing right back into her largely unrepeatable mutterings in Gaelic.  Clearly, Rylee was not a morning person.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas walks somewhat restlessly around the plane, having already eaten some breakfast.  He's not comfortable being cooped up in a small space for this long, and has already checked on Lt. Stewart's wounded arm twice, just for something to do.

For the meantime, Lucas contents himself with alternately feeding and teasing Krizzel, both activities provoking mewing sounds from the cat.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Jarval _*
> For the meantime, Lucas contents himself with alternately feeding and teasing Krizzel, both activities provoking mewing sounds from the cat. *




"Becareful there, Mr. Fisher, he's more intelligent than your average cat," Lorelai cautioned with a tentative smile, watching as her cat started to chew playfully on the man's fingers to get to the food.  "He has quite wily ways of getting even when he wants to."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 24, 2003)

The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003

Craig Durant appeared from the cockpit, a large cup of steaming coffee in one hand and a leather jacket in the other.  He had changed out of his turtleneck and into a t-shirt.  "Okay people, we made it to North Carolina.  Captain Samuels tells me there is a hotel near by if you want to check it out to get cleaned up.  We are all starting to get a little road ripe."

Durant made his way over to Montoya, careful not to step on anyone or any of their possessions that were rapidly cluttering the area.  "Rick, I need to go check on Ilianov and Donovan.  Hopefully Mr. Murphy has not gotten involved and I will be back with them.  But I need you to keep an eye on this bunch as best you can.  Samuels knows who we are looking for should they show up here.  I gave him our other phone so we can keep all parties in contact.  I'll be at a little bar up the road called 'Swede's Place.'  Any questions?"


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 24, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Nuke261_
> *Durant made his way over to Montoya, careful not to step on anyone or any of their possessions that were rapidly cluttering the area.  "Rick, I need to go check on Ilianov and Donovan.  Hopefully Mr. Murphy has not gotten involved and I will be back with them.  But I need you to keep an eye on this bunch as best you can.  Samuels knows who we are looking for should they show up here.  I gave him our other phone so we can keep all parties in contact.  I'll be at a little bar up the road called 'Swede's Place.'  Any questions?" *



Montoya nodded as he replied, "Just a couple, sir.  I'm assuming we'll have to rent a room in order to use the facilities.  Do we have enough cash on hand?  Don't wanna leave a credit trail if we can help it, huh?  Also, what's the schedule lookin' like for rendezvous and take-off?  How much time do we have?"  

V


----------



## Fanog (Jun 24, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

There's the slightest hint of a pained look on Leonard face at hearing Lorelai call him Lenny. He smiles, hoping that she hasn't noticed.

"Just Leonard is fine. So, how'd you get caught up in all of this?"

Leonard looks about the cabin, seeing that Durant is a distance off and talking to Montoya. He hopes that that might make her a bit more talkative, knowing that he's not around.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 24, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Becareful there, Mr. Fisher, he's more intelligent than your average cat," Lorelai cautioned with a tentative smile, watching as her cat started to chew playfully on the man's fingers to get to the food.  "He has quite wily ways of getting even when he wants to." *



"It wouldn't be the first time I've been outsmarted by an animal."  Lucas grins as he lets Krizzel take the food.  "If we're going to be on this plane much longer, we'd better get ourselves a travel Scrabble set, or something.  I didn't really pack for this kind of trip."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lorelai's eyes traveled over to where Durant was standing there talking to Montoya - well damn him for looking so peppy this morning.



> _Originally posted by Fanog _*
> "Just Leonard is fine. So, how'd you get caught up in all of this?"
> *




Turning her attention back to Leonard, she sighed at his question before taking another sip of water.  "Well Lt. Terrell came up to me with a super secret looking folder which invited me to this gig.  I don't know why I'm here really.  I'm assuming they already have their own military scientists for this Stargate thing not that I wouldn't like to get my hands on it." _And other things._

Speaking of Terrell, she looked around to see if she could locate him.  One adorable crush at a time...but it was nice to have _two_ really cute military men in uniform around.



> _Originally posted by Jarval _*
> "It wouldn't be the first time I've been outsmarted by an animal."  Lucas grins as he lets Krizzel take the food.  "If we're going to be on this plane much longer, we'd better get ourselves a travel Scrabble set, or something.  I didn't really pack for this kind of trip." *




Reaching into her bag, she pulled out small fuzzy red puff ball and tossed it to Lucas.  At the sight of that, Krizzel straightened, his tail flicking back and forth while his yellow eyes stared intently at the toy.

"Enjoy."


----------



## MadThinker (Jun 24, 2003)

Seymour Johnson Air Force Base Main Entrance
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003




			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Lt. Donovan, my name is Andreev Josef Ilianov.  On a regular day, I am a consultant with NASA, however today has been, as you say, 'one of those kinds of days.'  Lt. Reed and I were instructed to make contact with you by Commander Craig Durant.  I am assuming that you know Durant as well?" [/B]





"DURANT! How the blue blazes is the old man doing? He is responsible for the man I am today... Well yesterday. Today has been a bad day."


----------



## kid A (Jun 24, 2003)

The Streets of Goldsboro
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:00pm, Late Spring 2003



> "DURANT! How the blue blazes is the old man doing? He is responsible for the man I am today... Well yesterday. Today has been a bad day."




Andreev informed Lt. Donovan that he hadn't spoken with Durant for at least a few months, and that a note from Durant, included with his letter from the Air Force, had come as something of a surprise, albeit a pleasant one.  He mentioned to Donovan, "Truthfully, it all seems a bit strange.  It had just always seemed to me that he had little respect for the Air Force.  But, perhaps it was just the way I percieved things."  



> She didn't contribute to the conversation after starting it, her eyes were peering down streets and watching the rear view mirror.




While conversing with Lt. Donovan, Andreev noticed Reed make a call on her phone.  From what he had heard, it sounded like she was talking to a superior officer.  Paying little attention to the call itself, he made notice of when she finished.  He was very curious to find out any details she may have recieved.  At a convenient break in the conversation, he excused himself for a moment, and turned back to face Reed in the front seat.  "Were you able to get Durant's location, Lieutenant?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 24, 2003)

The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003


Durant pulled out his wallet and handed over the contents to Montoya, keeping the mone he had puulled off of the bad guys.  "Here, this should help.  Get 2 rooms and get everyone started on a shower rotation.  Campbell should be able to organize that.  Hopefully we will only be here a few hours at most, but the showers should help boost morale a bit."  With that Durant finished his coffee and headed for the hatch of the plane.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 24, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

_She doesn't really seem all that happy with the entire situation. Let's not talk too much about that, then..._

Leonard takes a look at the cat and Lucas before continuing his conversation. "Well, if you made professor by uhm, - sorry - your age, you should be good at what you do. Physics, astronomy?"

Leonard wants to add that she's in because everyone involved in first instance, is now possiby compromised. He doesn't actually say it, although he isn't exactly sure why. _Guess no one wants to hear that their second best..._

"Are you sure you don't want anything to eat?" He makes an ugly face at the bar he's holding. "It's not toast or anything fancy, but it does get that empty feeling out of the stomach..."


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2003)

_The Streets of Goldsboro
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:00pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Andreev Ilianov_
> *At a convenient break in the conversation, he excused himself for a moment, and turned back to face Reed in the front seat.  "Were you able to get Durant's location, Lieutenant?" *




“Well . . . Major Davis had a message that was to be delivered to Lt. Donovan,” Lt. Reed replied.  “Something about a nearby covert meeting place – a watering hole or something.  Did you or Lt. Donovan have a meeting with him in the past at a bar or something? The rest of the team touched down about two hours ago at Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport which is about three miles north of Goldsboro.”

“Do you want me to head to the airport or to the meeting place?  If it’s the meeting place, I’ll need some directions,” Reed asked, casually tucking her runaway lock of hair smartly back into her hat.

OOC: Ilianov, Donovan


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

On noticing Durant head for the hatch, Lt. Stewart hopped up and made his way to the hatch as well.  On a glance from Lt. Commander Durant, Lt. Stewart explained and defended his actions casually with only, "You'll need a driver, sir."

Captain Samuels informed Durant on Durant's way out the door that he had gotten a 2:45 departure time scheduled.

OOC: Durant, Montoya, Campbell, Fisher, Fallon, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Jun 24, 2003)

_Outside the Team Showers
Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma
3:12pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Jeremiah Grayson_
> *". . . You know Jack I meant to call my mother and let her know that I may be out of pocket for a while, do you think I could use the phone to leave her a message?" *




"Yeah, sure," Jack replied.  He took the lead an made his way to the Elders Council and pointed into his father's office.  "Go ahead and make the call,  I'll wait outside the office for you."

OOC: Grayson


----------



## kid A (Jun 24, 2003)

The Streets of Goldsboro
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:00pm, Late Spring 2003



> “Do you want me to head to the airport or to the meeting place? If it’s the meeting place, I’ll need some directions,” Reed asked, casually tucking her runaway lock of hair smartly back into her hat.




He thought back to teh previous evening before replying.  "The note that was delivered to me specified no location other than SJ AFB.  I was instructed by Durant only to meet with you, Lt. Donovan, and advise you of the situation.  As such, if there is another location at which we are to meet with Commander Durant, I can only assume that you know where we are to go from here."  He glanced at Reed before looking expectantly at Donovan...


----------



## Jarval (Jun 24, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas catches the ball, and starts waving the toy around, sending Krizzel into a burst of activity, pouncing back and forth, trying to catch the suddenly alive red furry thing.


			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *"Are you sure you don't want anything to eat?" He makes an ugly face at the bar he's holding. "It's not toast or anything fancy, but it does get that empty feeling out of the stomach..." *



Lucas looks up at this.  "I'm not sure it'll be any better, but I've got some trail rations in my pack."  He puts down the ball, which is immediately leapt on by Krizzel, and picks up his backpack, pulling out a small vacuum-packed meal.

"It says beef stroganoff, but I'd take that as optimistic packaging.  Anyone want one?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

A little unhappy that she doesn't see Lt. Terrell, Lorelai turns her attention back on the two men beside her.



> _Originally posted by Fanog _*
> Leonard takes a look at the cat and Lucas before continuing his conversation. "Well, if you made professor by uhm, - sorry - your age, you should be good at what you do. Physics, astronomy?"*




"Oh...well I do all kinds of things.  Mostly physics and specifically applied physics which is engineering," Lorelai clarified before straightening.  "And I'm not as young as you think I am.  I'll be twenty in another six months, you know."



> _Originally posted by Jarval _*
> "It says beef stroganoff, but I'd take that as optimistic packaging.  Anyone want one?" *




At the mention of food, the professor looks a bit queasy and shakes her head very slowly.  "Uh...no thanks but Krizzel looks really interested." 

And of course, the cat definitely was as he pawed at the package.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

At that moment, Lt. Terrell made his way out of the Lear's rest room with a certain distinctive paleness of face.  His eyes were drawn as though he hadn't slept much, and one hand was subconsciously holding his stomach.  He offered those around a weak smile as he made his way to the bar, clearly looking for a power drink of some kind, finally settling on some Gatorade.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 25, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

As Durant and Stewart left the plane, Montoya stood and whistled for everyone's attention.  "Ladies and gentlemen.  Let's head over to the motel and get cleaned up.  We'll get two rooms, hopefully adjoining, and take turns showering.  Miss Nguyen can go first in the ladies' room, followed by Miss Fallon, and Staff Sergeant Campbell can go first in the men's room, followed by Mr. Fisher and Lieutenant Terrell.  I'll go last.  We only have a couple of hours, so please, let's be quick about it.  Any questions?"

V


----------



## Fanog (Jun 25, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Nope, no questions. I'd just like to add my request that we pack light for our trip to the hotel. We'll try to avoid attracting any more attention then necessary. And everyone, please keep an eye out for each other."

Having said that, Leonard fishes around in his range pack, putting on a normal jacket instead of his uniform jacket. He takes a look around the cabin, checking if anyone needs help. His eyes rest on Lorelai and her bloodied shirt. "Lorelai, do you have a coat of sorts to cover up the stain, or would you have to borrow something, for the time being?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lorelai frowns slightly at who was leaving and staying.  "Shouldn't Lt. Stewart and Ms. Fallon go to the hospital at least?  I mean, they got shot and I didn't get the impression they were flesh wounds.  Things like that can get infected if not treated properly."

Though her happiness factor shot up several points at finally spotting Lt. Terrell, quite glad that so far he was still with them.



> _Originally posted by Fanog _*
> "Lorelai, do you have a coat of sorts to cover up the stain, or would you have to borrow something, for the time being?" *




"No...I don't have a coat handy - its packed."

Slowly, she pulled herself up and straightened her clothes as best she could.  Running fingers through her loose hair, she sighed, careful not to strain her pounding head too much.  "Ms. Fallon can go first in the shower since she's injured...do you need some help?" she asks Rylee with some concern.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 25, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_



> Lorelai frowns slightly at who was leaving and staying.  "Shouldn't Lt. Stewart and Ms. Fallon go to the hospital at least?  I mean, they got shot and I didn't get the impression they were flesh wounds.  Things like that can get infected if not treated properly."




She blinked upon hearing her name, and looked up from her bag where she was endeavoring to remove her spare change of clothes.  "It would look a suspicious if two gun-shot victims come into a hospital at once.  Perhaps we should wait  and get our wounds looked at by someone else?"



> "Ms. Fallon can go first in the shower since she's injured...do you need some help?" she asks Rylee with some concern.




With some effort, she pulled out the extra set of clothes, and rolled them up.  She coud tuck them inside her coat, as they were all she really needed to carry.  Once again, Lorelai's words are met with a look of surprise, before she smiles slightly.  When she smiled, it looked a lot less like she was about to attack someone  "I would appreciate being able to go first in the shower... but I should be able to get by on my own, thanks."  Besides, going first would allow hr time to change the bandages on her wound after the shower.


----------



## Keia (Jun 25, 2003)

_Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lt. Stewart, dressed more casually than normal (having no outward identification that he was Air Force or even military), made arrangements for a rental car for the afternoon.  Before long, Durant and Stewart were on their way to Durant's meeting location - a nearby bar known only as "Swede's Place."

All that was left was to kill some time and await their arrival. . .
____________________________________

_2:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

Donovan relayed directions to Lt. Reed to a bar near the municipal airport known as Swede's Place.  Somewhat off the beaten path, the parking lot only had a half-dozen cars in varying conditions when the black sedan pulled in.

OOC: Durant, Ilianov, Donovan


----------



## kid A (Jun 25, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003



> Donovan relayed directions to Lt. Reed to a bar near the municipal airport known as Swede's Place. Somewhat off the beaten path, the parking lot only had a half-dozen cars in varying conditions when the black sedan pulled in.




As Reed pulling into the parking lot, Andreev reached for his suit jacket.  He had removed it after the incident with the MP's at SJ AFB, partly to conceal his revolver, but mostly because it was turning out to be a warm day, even with the car's air conditioning blasting.  Reed pulled to a stop as he was pulling his jacket over his underarm holster.  With the jacket on, the gun became invisible to anyone not specifically looking for it.  He fastened the bottom button of the jacket, to keep it from falling or blowing open.  

At this point, he felt prepared for anything, and knowing Durant, he would probably need to keep his wits about him.  He remembered that Durant kept a close friend, one Mr. Murphy, who liked to show up at the most inconvenient of times.  Andreev turned slightly in his seat, to include both Reed and Donovan in his sight.  "Well Lieutenants, let us go see if Durant has arrived."


----------



## Calim (Jun 26, 2003)

Outside Chief's Office
Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma
3:12pm, Late Spring, 2003

After the short phone call and message left for his mother, Jeremiah walks out of the office looking a little down.  He is going on a trip soon he realizes and wishes he did not have to leave, but even the elders would say that you must move to live for if you do not you will surely grow stagnant and die.  

He thinks about this on his way slowly towards the council hut.


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

The walk from the Jet to the hotel was the first opportunity for most on the plane to get outside and breath un-recycled air.  The sun was warm and the sky was clear - perfect weather, and perhaps a good omen of things to come.  Nothing out of the ordinary (other than the group itself) was noted on the travel to the hotel.

With some sweet-talking by Campbell and about $70, the group had two adjacent rooms at a Hotel within walking distance.  Captain Samuels and Lt. Sower remained on the Lear to await the arrival of either group.

OOC: Montoya, Campbell, Fisher, Fallon, Nguyen


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
12:45pm, Late Spring 2003_


			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *She blinked upon hearing her name, and looked up from her bag where she was endeavoring to remove her spare change of clothes.  "It would look a suspicious if two gun-shot victims come into a hospital at once.  Perhaps we should wait  and get our wounds looked at by someone else?"*



"Maybe a visit to the hospital could be tricky, but I could take a look if you like."  Lucas offers Rylee.  "I know from personal experience just how difficult it can be to treat your own wounds."

Gathering together some of his clean clothes and a towel, Lucas follows the others across to the hotel.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 27, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

When everyone has settled in their rooms, Leonard tries to get things organized. "Lucas, if you would take the first shower. I think Rylee will do the same... Afterward you could help here with her bandages, if she'd appreciate that."

While waiting for his turn to shower, Leonard thinks back to what happened last night and strikes up a conversation with Lieutenant Terrell. "Lieutenant, I must say that I was quite surprised, if not to say shocked," he gives a smile, "at the way that the Professor and the Lt.Cmdr. were trashing each other last night. I gathered that there were some problems at the airport, but did something else transpire between those two?" As an afterthough, he adds "Just curious, mostly..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 27, 2003)

_ The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

While waiting for Rylee, Lorelai settles into the bed for a nice long nap.  It didn't take her long to go to sleep - hangover helping considerably on that endeavor.

Krizzel curled up beside her, purring contentedly at the way Lucas had spoiled him earlier.  So the two lay together, both curled up like two kittens on the bed, basking in the sunlight.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 27, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

After a quick shower and a change of clothes, Rylee feels quite a bit better, though her shoulder still ached.  Dressed in a pair of long pants and a tank top, she figured she would put her over-shirt on after Lucas had taken a look at the wound and it had been bandaged.

After placing clean linens in the bathroom for Lorelai, she woke the professor up.  Then, holding a washcloth to the wound, as it had started bleeding again, she went in search of Lucas.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas steps out of the bathroom, toweling his hair dry.  He's changed into a T-shirt and a pair of worn jeans, and is looking a lot happier for having had the chance to wash and shave.

"Any chance of getting something to eat?"  He asks Leonard as he takes a seat.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 27, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003

Craig Durant walked into the bar and it was like taking a step back in time.  Not a single thing had changed.  He took in all the familiar sights and sounds.  Old memories came rushing back.  Those were happier days.  Younger days.  That was a time when him and his men actually thought they could personaly change the world and make it a better place.  They all had to learn the hard way that the world did not want changed.

Durant ordered himself and Stewart a couple of drinks and motioned for Stewart to follow him to a table in the back of the bar.  A nice oversized table in a darker corner of the dimly lit bar.
"We'll wait a while before I try and make some calls and see what's going on.  This is better than trying to get onto the base, I think I'm still unwelcome around there these days."  Not wanting to get into his dark past, Durant changed the conversation.  "How's that shoulder holding up?"


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Leonard Campbell_
> * While waiting for his turn to shower, Leonard thinks back to what happened last night and strikes up a conversation with Lieutenant Terrell. "Lieutenant, I must say that I was quite surprised, if not to say shocked," he gives a smile, "at the way that the Professor and the Lt. Cmdr. were trashing each other last night. I gathered that there were some problems at the airport, but did something else transpire between those two?" As an afterthough, he adds "Just curious, mostly..." *




"Mostly?" Terrell semi-questioned back to Campbell.  Terrell thought for a moment, looked around the room to be certain they were alone, then replied to him.  "Listen, Campbell. You don't want to get in Durant's way.  He's an ass, but he's a hell of a commander, and just about everyone whose ever worked under his command or been trained by him knows it.  Those two just have strong personalities and will probably continue to butt heads until something Durant orders, that Lorelai complains about, ends saving her life.  Miss Nguyen is an awesome woman, no doubt about it . . . Actually I think this whole thing started over Lorelai not having any underwear - but I'd just leave it at that if I were you.  I speak from experience."

At that point, Fisher entered the room from the shower and Lt. Terrell moved away from Campbell and said, "You may want to check with Montoya, but I don't think it'll be a problem.  I think there's a McDonalds right next to us.  Though, are you taking care of the other woman's shoulder first - that might be best."

OOC: Fisher, Campbell, Montoya


----------



## Keia (Jun 27, 2003)

_Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Fine, sir.  You've got a couple decent field medics there.  I haven't tested it too much, no reason to yet," Stewart replied.

Durant and Stewart small talked and told tales for about an hour before Durant's cell buzzed.  Durant was informed by an aid to Major Davis that Ilianov and Donovan were en route and there may be pursuit by Air Force personnel from SJ AFB.  Apparently, things didn't go so well when Lt. Donovan left.

Only minutes passed before a black sedan could be seen through the heavily tinted semi-shuttered front window of the establishment.

OOC: Durant, Ilianov, Donovan


----------



## kid A (Jun 27, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003

Andreev got out of the sedan and slammed the door.  He looked the place over, while waiting for the others.  _Yes, this is certainly the kind of place I would think to find Durant..._


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas nods.  "Yeah, if you pass me that first-aid kit, I'll go and find Rylee."  He looks over as the door opens, and Rylee steps in.

"Or I can not bother looking, as she's found me.  Hey, you want me to have a go at patching up that arm now?"  He asks her, pulling an antiseptic wipe out of the kit.


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 28, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

"I'll head over to McD's while I'm waiting for my turn.  Anyone want anything special, or will Big Macs, fries, and cokes all around be ok?" Montoya queried.

V


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 28, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

"You're certainly welcome to try..." she said to Lucas, eyeing the antibiotic swabs warily.  Applying whiskey to the wound stung, but it did not hurt nearly as much as the antibiotic swabs.  "The bullet is still in there, and near as I can tell, its in too deep to get out on my own..."

She looks curiously at Montoya.  "I suppose so.  Are the... Big Macs any good?"


----------



## Fanog (Jun 28, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Yeah, mostly. Call if professional deformation", Leonard scampers. He listens while Terrell explains, raising a eyebrow at the underwear part.  He decides that more conversation won't really yield better understanding, and leaves it at that. "Yeah, I figured as much - the ass part, that is... I'll just have to trust the Major to have actually picked the right man for this job. Well, I think it's my turn to his the shower."

Before heading off, Leonard turns to Montoya. He makes a somewhat difficult face. "Burgers, at 1 PM?! ...yeah sure, it's probably the best we're going to get until evening... Hey Ric, should you go alone? Maybe the Lieutenant can accompany you - just to be on the safe side?"

Confident that they'll handle themselves, Leonard hits the shower, grateful for some time alone to think things over.


----------



## MadThinker (Jun 28, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003


Getting out of the sedan, Donovan glanced around the parking lot. Memories of drunken brawls and the military police danced through his head. 

"Durant can't be here yet." he joked. "All of the windows are still intact and there are no 'wanna be's" laying in the parking lot. "


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:05pm, Late Spring 2003_


			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *"You're certainly welcome to try..." she said to Lucas, eyeing the antibiotic swabs warily.  Applying whiskey to the wound stung, but it did not hurt nearly as much as the antibiotic swabs.  "The bullet is still in there, and near as I can tell, its in too deep to get out on my own..."*



Lucas frowns at this piece of information.  "We'd really better get that bullet out of there.  It'll just get this arm infected if we leave it in..."

Working quickly, he cleans the wound, and if at all possible, tries to remove the bullet.

"This is going to hurt like hell."  He warns Rylee before he starts.  "But I'll keep it quick."


(OOC: Spending an Action Point on my Treat Wounds roll if I can remove the bullet.)


----------



## Keia (Jun 29, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas spent some time in setting up the environment by, for example, removing lampshades from lamps and re-positioning them to get a well-lit work area.  With his first aid kit and several hotel towels, Lucas set to work on Rylee's injured arm.  The minutes passed as Lucas gently cleaned the area and observed the wound.  Then the work began in earnest.  Lucas had some difficulty removing the bullet, but managed to remove it.  Afterward, Rylee felt some relief that the bullet was out of her arm, but felt exhausted and her hunger had disappeared.

By the time Lucas was finished, Sgt. Montoya and Lt. Terrell had returned from the McDonalds with food and refreshments.

OOC: Treat Injury check: Rolled 19 + 10 skill –4 no surgery feat, Result 25.  No action point necessary. Rylee is _exhausted_. 

OOC: Fisher, Fallon, Montoya, Campbell, Nguyen


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 29, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lorelai decided to take her time in a  very long...very nice bath since she wasn't really hungry at the moment.  Lying there in the tub, she just stared up at the ceiling, thinking about the Stargate and all the possiblities it offered.

A Stargate?!  A Stargate!  Even now her mind tripped and skipped over all the details, delving into theories of this and that - not even theories but hypothesies even.  All to figure out how this miraculous piece of technology functioned.  If only she could get her hands on it.

Sighing, Lorelai sank contentedly into the hot bathwater, dreaming of taking the Stargate apart.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 29, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

She was definitely glad that the bullet was out of her.  At the very least, it meant no more hassle at the metal detectors within the airport.

However, she had had no idea that the impromptu surgery would take so much out of her.  She thanked Lucas for treating her wound, even if the thanks was a bit mumbled from her sleepiness.  Then, after the wound had been bandaged up, she crawled onto the bed and curled up to sleep.  Ordinarily, she would have tried to make it to the other room, but at the moment, she simply did not think she could make it.


----------



## Fanog (Jun 29, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard gets away from under the shower right after the two other men have returned with food. He is still dressed in his business suit, but with a clean shirt and neatly shaven.

"No problems, I presume? A shower does make you hungry. Let's have it..." He then sees Rylee curled up in bed and turns his attention to Lucas. "You handled the wound, everything went well? Good, nice work. I think you earned yourself a bite."

Laughing, Leonard sits on the bed and digs into his food.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 29, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003

Talking business with Stewart was pleasant enough, but Durant was about to explode waiting for the others to arrive.  Finally, he sat up straight as a dark sedan pulled into the lot.  

Yes, there was Ilianov, looking as if he was ready to walk into work.  The man always looked professional, it was a talent that Durant had certainly never been able to pick up on.  

And there was Donovan.  _Cripes, did he have to fight his way off the damn base!_  Donovan looked like he had spent the day humping through the bush and then had to kill 5 people to get a ride.  _No way at all those two blend._ 

_Now who is this red head?_ Durant made a mental note to complain to Davis about how he assigned his Lieutenants.  

After motioning towards the window to Stewart, Durant got up from the table and walked to the door.   He indicated to the bartender that the next round was on him.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas quickly washes the blood from his hands, looking a little pale after the concentration of the minor surgery.

"Well, this has been one hell of a introduction to the Air Force so far."  He smiles wryly as he takes a seat and a burger.


			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *"No problems, I presume? A shower does make you hungry. Let's have it..." He then sees Rylee curled up in bed and turns his attention to Lucas. "You handled the wound, everything went well? Good, nice work. I think you earned yourself a bite."*



"Yeah, I think everything went OK.  I'm no expert with gunshot wounds, but you'd be amazed the number of times you need to dig things out of people in my line of work."  He grins.  "One of my students learnt the hard way not to run up a mountain path with the safety off his rifle.  We were picking stone chippings out his legs for the next three days."


----------



## Vardeman (Jun 30, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Montoya nodded in satisfaction as he noted everyone cleaned up and either eating or sleeping.  When the next bathroom cleared, he took a quick shower and redressed, preparing to lead these disparate people back over to the small airport and their plane.

V


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2003)

_Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003_

The bartender nodded to Durant’s request and began getting the requisite bottles and glasses.  In addition to the quiet music playing from some out of the way speakers in the bar, the bartender had a scanner on just softly enough that someone could only here it listening for it.  Years of being a nearby base bar had taught the owner who doubled as the bartender to listen to the frequency usually used by the military police.  The bartender then gave the high sign to his regulars that the MP’s were on the way, and the police only carted away the newbies.

Funny that Durant should remember that as he reached the front door, especially upon hearing the stray word ‘Donovan’ from the scanner behind the bar – the very same scanner that was usually tuned to the MP’s frequency.
___________________________

Lt. Reed got out of the car after parking it out of open sight and made her way to the bar door.  Donovan and Ilianov had made it to the door ahead of her, and Reed paused outside to take a quick scan down the streets and parking lots near the bar.  

The inside of the bar looked the same as always to those that had had the pleasure of being here before – dimly lit, reasonable prices, quiet and unassuming, unless you knew when to be there.  There was another exit at the rear of the bar – past the restrooms, and a much less known exit behind the bar and through the storage room that was concealed from notice on the outside.

The bar only contained about a half-dozen patrons in addition to that of a certain Lt. Commander Craig Durant who was at the door as it opened.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Ilianov


----------



## kid A (Jun 30, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003



> The bar only contained about a half-dozen patrons in addition to that of a certain Lt. Commander Craig Durant who was at the door as it opened.




Andreev looked back at Donovan and Reed as he reached for the door, and he felt it opening, the handle leaving his grasp.  Instinctively, he turned and stepped out of the way, and he saw Durant and another Air Force Lieutenant, a Lt. Stewart by his badge, standing in the front doorway of the bar.  Andreev beamed.  

"Durant.  It is good to be seeing you, finally."  He motioned for the airwoman.  "This is my Air Force escourt, Lt. Chris Reed.  And, I believe that you already know Lt. Donovan."

It had been a good while since his last visit with Durant, but Andreev could swear that he looked older.  And very tired.  But, considering the variety and amount of missions Durant was usually sent on, he could've just been feeling run ragged.  Even Durant had to have his limits...  Especially since this particular mission seemed to feel so rushed.

"Please forgive my saying so, Craig, but you look like hell."


----------



## Keia (Jun 30, 2003)

_Outside Chief's Office
Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma
3:25pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Jeremiah made his way around the building to the Tribal Elders Building with Jack trailing behind.  Jack talked along the way much as any young teen, life filled with hopes and dreams with nothing more thought provoking than what a certain girl thought of him.  Then again, sometimes things aren’t so different.

The door to the elder meeting room was closed but as Jeremiah neared it, he heard,  “Halito, ant chukoa” [Hello, come in], from inside.  The room was large and made more so by the few number of people within it.  Several tribal elders were there, including Jack’s father, Gregory Jones.  Also, standing at ease in the room was an Air Force lieutenant – a different lieutenant than yesterday.

Mr. Jones said, “This young man arrived somewhat earlier than expected.  Jeremiah, this is Lt. Derrick Dyson of the USAF.  This man will start you on journey in which your steps will take you farther then you can imagine.  On your journey, you will be reporting to a Commander Durant - that is, when you meet up with the rest who travel with you.  A good omen – to have a commander with a Choctaw name, though he surely doesn’t know of it.  Do you have any questions, Jeremiah?”

OOC: Grayson


----------



## Fanog (Jun 30, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

"Well, it seems like the Air Force at least knows where to get their medics from. Regardless though, let's hope this was the last bullet wound you'll see in a long time, shall we?"

Leonard takes some fries and washes down with coke. "Hmm, that reminds me. Let's see if Lorelai is already done showering. I don't think she's had any breakfast yet, she's probably hungry." _Burgers, yeah right..._ "Well, I'll just tell here we've got food over here."

Leonard walks out on the hall and to the next door. He knocks twice, waiting until the door is opened.


----------



## Calim (Jun 30, 2003)

"Just one question, and that would be were is the gentleman from yesterday?"  Jeremiah looks around the room and and pointedly comes to rest on Jack.  Trying to get Jack to do whatever it was yesterday that figured it out.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 1, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Fanog _*
> Leonard walks out on the hall and to the next door. He knocks twice, waiting until the door is opened. *




"Who is that?" Lorelai muttered to herself as she got out of the tub, dripping wet.  Wrapping one of those fluffy hotel robes around herself, she steps out of the bathroom and heads to the door.

She glances puzzledly at Leonard once she saw him there.  "Did you want something?" she asked, trying to shove the wet strands of hair away from her eyes.


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 1, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003


> "Durant. It is good to be seeing you, finally." He motioned for the airwoman. "This is my Air Force escourt, Lt. Chris Reed. And, I believe that you already know Lt. Donovan."







> "Please forgive my saying so, Craig, but you look like hell."




Upon entering the bar and seeing his excommanding officier, Donovan gives a salute and states" What do you mean he looks like hell! You should have seen him when he returned from the 'Daisycutter' mission back in... Oh,  I could tell you more but it's a bit classified. Anyway I've had a VERY rough day. Is Dr. Bombay here or do I have to settle for something else to drink?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 1, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003



> Funny that Durant should remember that as he reached the front door, especially upon hearing the stray word ‘Donovan’ from the scanner behind the bar – the very same scanner that was usually tuned to the MP’s frequency.




As Durant reached to open the door, the words from the scanner started to sink into his sometimes dense skull.  He dropped his head, shaking it slightly as he muttered, "Stewart, we need to leave.  Now."

Durant opened the door to find Andreev Ilianov.  As Andreev spoke, Durant walked up and wrapped his large arms around him in a massive bear hug.  "Are you kidding Andreev?  You should see me on a bad day!"  He sets Adreev back down, laughing a hearty laugh.



> Upon entering the bar and seeing his ex-commanding officier, Donovan gives a salute and states" What do you mean he looks like hell! You should have seen him when he returned from the 'Daisycutter' mission back in... Oh, I could tell you more but it's a bit classified. Anyway I've had a VERY rough day. Is Dr. Bombay here or do I have to settle for something else to drink?"



Durant walks toward Luke Donovan and hauls off and punches him in the shoulder.  "Good news and bad news, a$$h@@@.  Good news is that Dr. Bombay is sitting inside, nice and chilled and ready to relax.  Bad news is that you brought Dr. Murphy with you and he doesn't like us very much.  So we have to leave immediatley."

Taking in Lt. Reed with an obvious stare, Durant greets her as they rush back towards the vehicles.  "LIeutenant I pressume?  Nice to meet you.  Maybe we can be introduced after we are safely out of harms way."

"Everyone grab your gear and thow it in the rental!"


----------



## Fanog (Jul 1, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard looks dumb-foundedly at the slim figure of the professor in the hotel robes, feeling quite uncomfortable. "Oh hey. I um... Sorry, I thought that you might have been done showering. Just wanted to let you know that Montoya picked up some fast food, in case you were hungry. And Rylee will stay on our room for the time being, she fell asleep after Lucas treated her wound."

Leonard backs away from the door, not wanting to hold up Lorelai any longer than necessary. "Well, just so you know. We're not done yet, so take your time... We'll see you over there when you're ready. 'kay?"


----------



## kid A (Jul 1, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003



> Durant opened the door to find Andreev Ilianov. As Andreev spoke, Durant walked up and wrapped his large arms around him in a massive bear hug. "Are you kidding Andreev? You should see me on a bad day!" He sets Adreev back down, laughing a hearty laugh.




As Andreev felt the air being squeezed out of him, he couldn't help but laugh.  It had been too long since he had last seen Durant.  "I am glad to hear you are feeling better than you are looking, old friend!"  And even as Durant set him back down, he saw that this was true.  Despite his ragged appearance, Durant's spirits seemed to have lifted just at the sight of his friends.  

Watching Durant and Donovan talk, Andreev continued to smile but was snapped back to reality when he heard Durant mention the possibility of an imminent threat.  _Perhaps the MP's from SJ AFB have discovered us.  Or perhaps the threat has something more to do with the mission.  It is hard to say with so few details._  It was apparent from the beginning that this "opportunity" came with a certain amount of risk, but it seemed like the entirety of the past two days had been layered with it.  

Also, Andreev took special notice that Durant seemed not to recognize Lt. Reed.  _Strange.  I would have sworn Durant was involved in her selection._  His thoughts strayed to the bottles of vodka in his bag.  _Still, no need for them to go to waste._ 



> "Everyone grab your gear and thow it in the rental!"




Andreev took his bag from the sedan and placed it in the trunk of the car indicated by Durant.  As everyone was preparing to depart, Andreev raised his main concern, "Craig, my friend, what exactly can you tell us about this mission?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2003)

_Chief's Office
Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma
3:25pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"A valid question, and one that the officer here was very hesitant to answer, at first," Mr. Jones offered. "I believe we will let the lieutenant here answer the question. . ."

Lt. Dyson, for his part, looked suitably uncomfortable to be under such scrutiny but answered the question, "The officer is question was killed in a one car accident shortly after leaving here yesterday.  The accident is still under investigation to determine if it truly was an accident."

Jack, on noticing Jeremiah's look, walked up to Dyson and held out his hand saying, "Hey, I'm Jack."  The lieutenant didn't appear at ease in this social situation either, but he did shake Jack's hand.  Jack looked back at Jeremiah and gave a shrug, acting nothing like he did yesterday approaching the lieutenant then.

OOC: Grayson


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 1, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by Fanog _*
> Leonard backs away from the door, not wanting to hold up Lorelai any longer than necessary. "Well, just so you know. We're not done yet, so take your time... We'll see you over there when you're ready. 'kay?" *




"Um okay..." Lorelai gave him a slightly puzzled look but smiled anyway.  She could forgive cute officers in uniform nearly anything.  "Thanks...," she started to stay until black cat slithered by her to rub against Leonard's legs.  "I think a certain someone is hungry though.  Do you mind taking him with you?"

Krizzel's tail curled around Leonard's leg and he let out a plaintive 'meow'.

A faint blush covered the woman's cheek when she realized she _was_ standing there loosely covered in just a robe.  Pulling it it tighter around herself, the professor spoke quickly, "well..okay bye!" and shut the door.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 1, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard really has little choice but to take the cat with him. He bends, picks up the cat and walks back to the other room.

"Hi guys, look what I found... Oh, and um, Lorelai wasn't ready showering yet." Leonard still looks quite embarassed at that. "She'll head over here when she is. Until then, we've got ourselves a cat to feed. Here, lucas?"

Leonard, remembering Lucas playing with the cat in the airplane, holds out the meowing cat to the young fellow, eyeing the rest of Leonard's fries.


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2003)

.


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 1, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:15pm, Late Spring 2003



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Swede's Place parking lot
> Goldsboro, North Carolina
> 2:15pm, Late Spring 2003
> 
> ...




"&%$#!!!!" Donovan retorts. Could this day get any wor... "Better not go there" he thinks. 
Exiting the bar quickly, Donovan grabs his gear from the trunk of the sedan and places it in Durant's vehicle.

"Yo Durant. You got an extra piece on ya?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 1, 2003)

_Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:18pm, Late Spring 2003_

The Carolina afternoon sun beat down on the parking lot and people outside Swede's Place.  The dust from the lot kicked up from an unfelt breeze here and there, and old theme music played from unseen radio.  The scene almost looked like something out of an 80's television series. 

The transfer of gear into the rental met with little difficulty, only barely fitting Donovan's rifles into the cramped trunk.  A slight stare-down occurred between Lt. Stewart and Lt. Reed as both reached for the driver's door, but Stewart won out.  The backseat was cramped, but the closeness of quarters was eased by Lt. Reed's presense in the back seat.

Before two minutes had passed, the group was well on its way back to the airport.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Ilianov


----------



## kid A (Jul 1, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:18pm, Late Spring 2003



> Before two minutes had passed, the group was well on its way back to the airport.




Sitting cozily in the back of the sedan next to Lt. Reed, Andreev voiced several of his questions about their current situation.  "Who is it we are running from?  The MP's from SJ AFB?  Or does this have something to do with the job offer I recieved?"

A moment after the last question left his lips, he recalled that his request for details on the "job offer" had been lost in the commotion of loading the sedan outside the bar.  "Craig, what exactly are we to be expecting from this mission?  Can you now give us any details?"

He sat patiently in his seat, the proximity to Reed reminding him of the hotel earlier that morning...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas smiles and takes the cat.  "You know, I'm sure this cat must have some kind of Stargate inside it, because you just can't fill him up, no matter how much you feed him."  He picks up one of Leonard's fries, waving it around in front of the Krizzel.

"You want this?  No?  How about some of this?"  Lucas breaks a piece off his burger, which is quickly wolfed down by the cat.  "I'd guess yes from that..."

He leans back in his chair, feeding the remains of his food to Krizzel, glad of a few moments to relax.

"We got a TV in here?"  He asks after a few minutes, looking around the room.  "Just wondering if any of us have made the news yet."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 1, 2003)

_The Days Inn - Various Rooms
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lorelai sighed happily - the nice long bath completely worth it in her opinion and left her in a very contented mood.  Humming to herself, she set about getting herself presentable.  Digging through the bag she brought with her, she pulled out a fresh pair of hip-hugging, low-riding jeans and a white strappy tank top.  Followed by a slim short black leather jacket, by the time Lorelai was done she looked like the hip young New Yorker she was.  

Running her hand absently over the exposed skin of her abdomen and the hint of her hips curve, she glanced around to make sure she or Rylee didn't forget anything.  Satisfied, the professor left her room and headed over to knock on the guy's room.

Time to check to make sure Krizzel didn't eat everything in sight.  It was a wonder with a cat that hungry, he wasn't a huge rolling furball...nope he was still as skinny and sinuous as ever...damn lucky cat.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2003)

_En route to Goldsboro Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
1:55pm, Late Spring 2003_

The hotel room, a spot too warm and smelling strongly of more than a little fast food, was getting rather crowded.  As Rylee lightly napped on one of the beds and Lucas entertained the black cat, Krizzel, on the other, the remaining people huddled near Lucas or at the table, eating the fast food.

 Lucas had just discovered the whereabouts of the remote before a general roustabout occurred.  No one was really certain who started it, but shortly almost everyone was working on gathering their belongings and readying themselves to return to the plane.  Everyone but Rylee, who was more interested in resting than heading anywhere.  Only the promise of being undisturbed for several hours awakened her enough to slowly walk back to the airplane.  

Lt. Terrell was helpful in gathering up belongings and managed to be the last person out of the room - making certain nothing, and no one, was left behind.

The return journey to the Lear was as uneventful as the initial departure, other than a few glances from the hotel staff on the group's less than two hours stay.

OOC: Montoya, Campbell, Fallon, Fisher, Nguyen


----------



## Calim (Jul 2, 2003)

"So the guy who was here yesterday died in a car wreck?  That is kinda, woah. Umm well okay so umm I guess that I am ready to go if you are."

Jeremiah will move to shake hands with the elders and thank them for there hospitality and save Jack for last.

"Well I guess this is it, Jack," Jeremiah will say with some reluctance.  "Here is the keys to the car, I will want those back when I come back so be careful with them."

A quick hug and mumbled good-bye later Jeremiah is ready to go "So Mr. Dyson, how are you doing today?" as he continues walking towards the sedan.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 2, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:18pm, Late Spring 2003

Durant climbed into the front seat next to Stewart.  At Donovan's request for a weapon Durant passed back the Glock he had picked up, subconciously checking on his personal Sig in it's concelaed holster.  "Hey Luke. we are going to try and drive casual and get back to the airport, so try not to kill anyone.  Okay?"  Durnat flashed Donovan a quick smile over his shoulder.

"The problem is that there are people after us and this project we were recruited for.  And they have disquised themselves as Air Force security once already.  If we get into it with base M.P.s we have no way to know if they are bad guys or just soldiers doing their duty.  Hopefully in a civillian car we will escape notice and make it back to the others.  Then we are off to gather up our last lost sheep in Oklahoma."

"Adreev, I will give you the full story, or at least as much as I know, but you ain't gonna believe it..."  And Durant began the tale of the Stargate.


----------



## Keia (Jul 2, 2003)

_Entrance, En route to Oklahoma City
Choctaw Reservation, Oklahoma
3:25pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Jeremiah Grayson_
> *"So the guy who was here yesterday died in a car wreck?  That is kinda, woah. Umm well okay so umm I guess that I am ready to go if you are."*




""Yes, that was quite disheartening to learn," Mr. Jones said.  "All I can add is that we are certainly glad that you were not with him, regardless of the circumstances that had you make that decision."



> _Originally posted by Jeremiah Grayson_
> *"Well I guess this is it, Jack," Jeremiah will say with some reluctance.  "Here is the keys to the car, I will want those back when I come back so be careful with them."*




"I'll make sure and keep it clean for you while you're gone," Jack said while looking at his father.  "Wait til the guys hear about this!"



> _Originally posted by Jeremiah Grayson_
> *A quick hug and mumbled good-bye later Jeremiah is ready to go "So Mr. Dyson, how are you doing today?" as he continues walking towards the sedan. *




"Better now that I'm through with the third degree from the elders, if you don't mind me speaking plainly, sir," Lt. Dyson said, quietly.  "You're itinerary has changed somewhat as well, sir.  You'll be boarding a private Lear jet and meeting with the rest of the team in about two hours.  Which, If my luck holds, should be just enough time to get you to Oklahoma City and through security."

At firs glance, Lt. Dyson appeared to be African American, about 6' tall, and somewhat lanky.  But, on closer examination, there was a good amount of muscle there, much like someone would find on a long distance runner.  Dyson opened the rear passenger door for Grayson on the sedan, then made his way to the driver's seat.  Moments later, the sedan was headed down the road, buoyed by the waves of the children as Grayson road away.

OOC: Grayson


----------



## Calim (Jul 3, 2003)

"So Dyson, how long have you been in the military?"

Jeremiah will continue making small talk trying to avoid nervousness and he will also keep watch hoping to avoid a car wreck.  He will also practice his diplomatic skills as well.


----------



## kid A (Jul 3, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:18pm, Late Spring 2003



> "Andreev, I will give you the full story, or at least as much as I know, but you ain't gonna believe it..." And Durant began the tale of the Stargate.




His mouth went dry.

Just thinking about it made him break into a cold sweat.

He hadn't been this excited since he had voyaged to MIR Station.

_A "stargate?"  This is unbelievable.  And yet, is it really?  There have been theories about this kind of phenomenon for a long time.  Is it so hard to believe that someone has actually harnessed it for space travel?_  The implications and possibilities began to percolate in his head.  He had thought he would be spending the rest of his life as a consultant, without another chance to go into space.  Certainly NASA wouldn't send him back - he had gone twice already by age 41, and there were plenty of Americans to send.  But now, this revelation made him realize the only truth that really mattered to him.  

Barely audible, and with a smile, he said to himself, "I am going back!"

Professionally, he continued to look at the situation as explained by Durant.  A couple of things didn't make sense.  Two particular questions came to mind, and although he wasn't entirely sure if Durant would know the answers, he asked anyway, if only to solidify his thoughts.  "Why was I selected for this mission?  Please, do not misunderstand my excitement, but my specific areas of specialty are more mechanical than theoretical."

He asked the second question after a bit of hesitation.  It was by far more important than the first, and if his guess were true, it would open up a whole new realm of prospect and possibility.  "We...  that is to say, human beings did not construct this "stargate," did we?  It was someone else, was it not?"


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 3, 2003)

Swede's Place parking lot
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:18pm, Late Spring 2003




			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *
> Durant climbed into the front seat next to Stewart.  At Donovan's request for a weapon Durant passed back the Glock he had picked up, subconciously checking on his personal Sig in it's concelaed holster.  "Hey Luke. we are going to try and drive casual and get back to the airport, so try not to kill anyone.  Okay?"  Durnat flashed Donovan a quick smile over his shoulder.
> 
> "Adreev, I will give you the full story, or at least as much as I know, but you ain't gonna believe it..."  And Durant began the tale of the Stargate. *





"I resemble that remark thank you very much!"
Donovan listened to Durant tell his tale of the stargate.
"So.. The orders we received are for us to go after E.T.?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 3, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lt. Stewart drove casual on the way to the airport and there were no incidents.  The airport traffic was light even for a muni- airport.  The rest of the passengers made their way to the Lear while Stewart dropped off the car.

With everyone on board, the team was nearly complete - the only addition being a Jeremiah Grayson.  Within ten minutes, the plane was lifting off, en route to Oklahoma City, Oklahoma.
________________________________

Barely had the group gotten settled before Durant, Stewart and some new faces entered the plane.  The Lear was nearing its capacity, though there were still five empty seats.

With everyone on board, the team was nearly complete - the only addition being a Jeremiah Grayson.  Within ten minutes, the plane was lifting off, en route to Oklahoma City, Oklahoma.

OOC: Campbell, Donovan, Durant, Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Montoya, Nguyen


----------



## Fanog (Jul 4, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:25pm, Late Spring 2003_ 

Leonard has made sure that Rylee has a comfortable space to sleep out her exhaustion. As the newcomers board the plane, he makes his way over to the hatch to greet them. At least two of them are officers, so he keeps things slightly formal. "Good afternoon Sirs, Ma'am. Welcome to out little 'mobile home', although I don't know how much longer we'll be in here. It seems like we're almost complete."

He lets it rest after those words, assuming that Durant might first introduce them to the group as a whole.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 4, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:25pm, Late Spring 2003 _

Rylee would have been perfectly fine with finding a comfortable corner to sleep in, but Leonard saw to it that she was some place a little more comfortable.  She is not too tired, however, to make sure that her guns were within arms reach.  She mumbled her thanks to Leonard, and promptly curled up to go to sleep again.  


She does not even stir when the newcomers arrive, figuring she would be able to meet them later.... after she had gotten a nap.


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 5, 2003)

The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:25pm, Late Spring 2003


As Donovan gets on the plane his mind is racing a million miles an hour. On any mission there is always a degree of uncertainty but this was like being blindfolded, put on a plane, dropped in the middle of nowhere and told to get home. 
Luke chuckles to himself as he remembers the words of his old seadaddy chief Ev Humphries.
"You're to ugly to live forever!"
With that thought he finds a place on the plane where he can clean his gear and he gets to work.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:25pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas looks up from the book he's reading as the new members of the group arrive.

"So, where next?  Anymore of us to pick up, or are we making for this Stargate gadget now?  I'm really rather excited about seeing it."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 6, 2003)

The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:25pm, Late Spring 2003

Durant is the first to enter the plane, mostly due to his wanting to see if everyone has made it back yet.  He throws a glance at Montoya to see if he indicates anything important has happened.  He then moves onto introductions of the newcomers.

"Looks like everyone is feeling a little more human, that's good.  I have 2 new recruits for the group here.  This is Lt. Luke Donovan.  Luke is a top notch medic and an expert marksman."  Turning to Donovan he says, "Luke, we have had a few light gunshot wounds you may want to take a look at."

"And this is Andreev Ilianov, a former Cosmonaut and big time NASA consultant.  Andreev will have no trouble amazing you with stories of his past adventures."

"Both of these guys are like family to me.  But don't hold that against them."  Durant smiled hugely at his last remark.  Turning to face Stewart and Reed he continued.  "And this is the highly talented Lt. Chris Reed.  Lt. Reed managed to get both of these guys here unharmed, inspite of themselves."

After making sure the new arrivals were settled in, Durant made his way to speak with Montoya and the Captain.


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

With a nod toward Durant, Donovan went to check on the injured team members, gently with Rylee trying not to disturb her rest, but inspecting her wound nonetheless.  The inspection of Stewart was much easier.

The captain looked up expectantly as Durant and Montoya entered the cabin where Samuels and Lt. Sower were making final preparations to depart fair Carolina.  "Commander," Captain Samuels said by way of greeting.

OOC: all but Grayson


----------



## Keia (Jul 7, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
4:55pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Jeremiah Grayson_
> *"So Dyson, how long have you been in the military?"*




"Well, I've been in the military for the past five years, though it seems like its been all my life," Dyson said.  He went on to explain that he was from a military family and that his father and older brother were still in the military.

The drive is rather peaceful, especially after the long and active day that Jeremiah had thus far.  The road continued every onward and the sights were almost unchanging.  After almost two hours, the sedan was entering Will Rogers World Airport.  

"We're not headed into the airport itself," Lt. Dyson explained.  "We're meeting the rest of your team over near where the private planes are store and maintained."

OOC: Grayson


----------



## kid A (Jul 7, 2003)

The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003



> "And this is Andreev Ilianov, a former Cosmonaut and big time NASA consultant. Andreev will have no trouble amazing you with stories of his past adventures."




Andreev could not help but smile as Durant instructed the other passengers not to hold their friendship towards Durant against himself and Donovan.  He enjoyed Durant's company, but Durant did have that special sort of charm that most people regularly attempted to avoid.

Looking around at the other passengers, it turned into one of the rare occasions of Andreev feeling his age.  His life had been a full one thus far, filled with excitement and adventure, so much so that he still felt at most times like a kid.  But to look at this motley crew of military and civilian specialists, he didn't believe one of them to be much older than 30.  And, in all honesty, most of them had to be in their mid-20's.  One of them, he thought he heard her being referred to as Lorelai, didn't look a day over 16!  

Attempting to make the best of things, and trying to forget about his age for the moment, he began making his way around the cabin, offering more personal introductions to anyone and everyone.  If he was going to be working closely with(_teaching?_ ) this group of people, he wanted to get to know them as well as he could, in order to build a comfortable working environment.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 7, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lorelai managed to get herself all situated comfortably on a chair as close to Terrell as she could without actually sitting on his lap.  She had her booted feet braced up against the chair in front of her, her cat snuggled in her lap, and her laptop opened and balanced on her knees.  Her fingers skittered nimbly over the keyboard as she showed Terrell what she had been trying to explain to him in the car.

A visualization of parallel world concept twirled on the screen in in all its pretty purple and pink glory with a black background while the cursor darted from place to place to bring up more graphics as Lorelai reiterated her theory for the handsome lieutenant.  

When the others entered the jet and were introduced, Lorelai barely heard, her attention completely devoted to her computer, her cat and the cute Terrell in that order.


----------



## Calim (Jul 7, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:00pm, Late Spring, 2003




"They seem to have gone all out on this, I mean a driver a car three times what I am used to making this looks like it could be my dream job, If I only knew what it was I mean."  Jeremiah smiles to himself and looks around at the wide open planes of wheat and grass as well as the airplanes taking off and landing.  "So will you be accompanying us to Colorado?"


----------



## Fanog (Jul 8, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

As Andreev nears Leonard in his trip of the plane, Leonard shakes his hand in greeting. "Hello Mr. Ilianov, nice to meet you. Leonard Campbell. so, you're a former cosmonaut? Does that mean that this expedition will actually be a space suit affair? Or you prabably know just as much about it as we do, right - That's to say, nearly nothing..."

"I assume that you're also pretty knowledgabe in astrophysics. In that case, you might enjoy talking with the professor." Leonard points at Loralai. "She's pretty big on the science department, seems like she figured out how this thing is supposed to work, already." His tone of voice make it quite clear that Leonard is really not the person for the exact sciences..


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:00pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Jeremiah Grayson_
> *"They seem to have gone all out on this, I mean a driver a car three times what I am used to making this looks like it could be my dream job, If I only knew what it was I mean."  Jeremiah smiles to himself and looks around at the wide open planes of wheat and grass as well as the airplanes taking off and landing.  "So will you be accompanying us to Colorado?" *




"Sorry, sir, I can't help you there. I really wasn't informed about anything other than to pick you up and see you safely to the rest of the team," Lt. Dyson said.  "And, no, I won't be heading to Colorado with the rest of you, if that's where you're going."

The sedan passed through clearance and headed on a side road to the hangers on the far side of the airport.  Nearby, heavy construction on an additional terminal and several other buildings was in progress, though Grayson saw few workers on the buildings this late in the day.

Lt. Dyson drove slowly, only 10-15 miles per hour, as he approached the designated hangar.  Dyson had a questioning look on his face, though he said nothing.

OCC: Grayson


----------



## kid A (Jul 8, 2003)

The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003

Andreev accepted the handshake gladly.  As he met the other passengers, it seemed to him that some of them were very friendly.  During his career as a cosmonaut and engineer, he had very much become a team-player.  The chance to work with others had always inspired him to work harder, and in most cases yielded stellar results.  However, there had been several experiences working in a negative enivronment that had been less than enjoyable.  He was happy to see, then, that these other passengers were already getting to know one another. 



> So, you're a former cosmonout? Does that mean that this expedition will actually be a space suit affair? Or you prabably know just as much about it as we do, right - That's to say, nearly nothing..."




"It is a pleasure, Mr. Campbell.  To be honest, I probably know no more than you, seeing as how Commander Durant has been the person who filled us both in.  My areas of interest involve several fields of study, and as such I really do not know what it is in particular I will be doing with this mission."



> "I assume that you're also pretty knowledgabe in astrophysics. In that case, you might enjoy talking with the professor." Leonard points at Loralai. "She's pretty big on the science department, seems like she figured out how this thing is supposed to work, already."




"Perhaps I will be able to speak with the... eh... professor... you said?  So young to have accomplished so much.  One can be sure she must enjoy her work."  A smile spread across his face, indicating his thanks to Leonard for his warm greeting and information.  "When I am finished meeting everyone, we must talk again soon."  

As he left Leonard, Andreev continued making his introductions to everyone available, working his way toward Lorelai.  He was very curious to meet her, and listen to her theories.  _To have figured out how this "stargate" works...  Very impressive indeed._ 

As he approached however, he realized that he may need to wait to talk with her.  It was more than a little apparent that she was very focused on explaining something to one of the several Air Force Lieutenants aboard the jet.  In fact, he might have said it was not entirely the discussion she was focused on.  Not wishing to disturb them for long, he offered a quick introduction at a break in the conversation:  "Pardon my interruption Professor, Lieutenant.  I merely wished to introduce myself.  I am Andreev Ilianov."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 8, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by kid A _*
> Not wishing to disturb them for long, he offered a quick introduction at a break in the conversation:  "Pardon my interruption Professor, Lieutenant.  I merely wished to introduce myself.  I am Andreev Ilianov." *




Lorelai started slightly - brought back to the reality that there were other people on the jet besides Lt. Terrell.  Wide dark eyes stared up at Andreev for a moment, taking him in with curiousity and a gleam of intelligence far beyond her youthful years.  Tucking a lock of black hair behind one ear, she held out one small hand for him to shake.

"Dr. Lorelai Nguyen, Cornell University."

"And this is Krizzel," she added as the cat sniffed in Andreev's direction.  "Or more affectionately known as the spoiled brat cat."


----------



## Fanog (Jul 8, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Leonard's first impression of Andreev is rather positive. _Friendly, seems quite easy-going. Should be an okay fellow._


> _Originally posted by Andreev_
> *"Perhaps I will be able to speak with the... eh... professor... you said?*



Leonard widens his eyes somewhat larger and makes a generous smile, as if saying 'Yup, sounds hard to believe, huh, but it's true...'


> _Originally posted by Andreev_*A smile spread across his face, indicating his thanks to Leonard for his warm greeting and information.  "When I am finished meeting everyone, we must talk again soon."*



"I'm sure we will. I don't believe they dragged us all together just for the heck of it. I'm guessing this group will be together for a while." With that, a smile and a nod, Leonard resumes doing what he did prior to the new arrivals, which was basically lounging and scribbling some sketches in his note book.


----------



## Calim (Jul 8, 2003)

Sensing that Dyson has tensed up a bit, Jeremiah starts looking around hoping they are not going to be involved in a car wreck.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lucas puts down his book and listens into the conversations going on around him.  At the word cosmonaut, he looks at Andreev with renewed interest.  Getting up from his seat, he moves over to where Andreev is talking with Lorelai and Terrell.

He glances over Lorelai's shoulder at the laptop screen, a look of utter confusion crossing his face as he studies the graphics.  After a moment, he looks away from the computer and back to the newcomer, offering his hand to Andreev.

"Hi, I'm Lucas Fisher.  Did I hear right, you're a astronaut?  If so, I'm going to ask a question that I'm sure you've never heard before..."  He grins at Andreev.  "What's it like, going into space?  I've always been curious about it."


----------



## kid A (Jul 9, 2003)

The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003



> Tucking a lock of black hair behind one ear, she held out one small hand for him to shake.  "Dr. Lorelai Nguyen, Cornell University . . . . And this is Krizzel," she added as the cat sniffed in Andreev's direction. "Or more affectionately known as the spoiled brat cat."




Taking her petite hand in his, he offered up his best charm.  "It is my pleasure, Doctor Nguyen.  And Krizzel."  An interested Krizzel sniffed his hand, after which Andreev seemed to be allowed to pet him.  "Again, I do not wish to interrupt your discussion, but I would be pleased if you and I could speak at a later time.  I am curious to hear your theories about this, "stargate" I believe it was called."  Releasing her hand, he nodded to Lt. Terrell, and turned as another passenger was holding out his hand. 



> "Hi, I'm Lucas Fisher. Did I hear right, you're a astronaut? If so, I'm going to ask a question that I'm sure you've never heard before..." He grins at Andreev. "What's it like, going into space? I've always been curious about it."




Andreev beams at Fisher as he accepts his handshake.  "Mr. Fisher, I can tell you that while I do hear that particular question a great deal, I honestly do not mind answering it."  He looks around the cabin and smirks at Fisher, indicating to him a suggestive look at the age of the other passengers.  "That is, if you do not mind listening to an old windbag like myself regaling in my own tales."

With a final nod to the young Doctor Nguyen and Lt. Terrell, and a quick glance and smile toward Lt. Reed, Andreev turns back to Lucas and gestures toward a few empty seats.


----------



## Keia (Jul 9, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Lt. Terrell nodded to those who stopped by to visit Lorelai in greeting, but spent most of his time listening to Lorelai’s explanations and the associated graphs and pictures.  After a thorough explanation some of the information seemed to soak into him and he actually asked one or two relevant questions.

After the examination of his arm, Lt. Stewart had taken a seat next to Lt. Donovan and the two were sharing war stories and reviewing some of the equipment that Donovan brought with in, particularly the prototype sniper rifle.  The rifle, as accurate as the previous model from the same company, had a stronger recoil but seemed to have more penetration than the same model last year.

Lt. Reed sat next to the sleeping Rylee Fallon and looked to be drifting off herself, relaxing in the comfortable cabin chairs.

Over the speakers a friendly and familiar voice issued forth, “Greetings again people, this is the captain.  For those of you who have just arrived, my name is Captain Jon Samuels and I’ll be your pilot for this afternoon.  Lt Stephen Sower will be your co-pilot.  Feel free to ask either of us any questions you may have regarding our flight.  We’ll be departing sunny North Carolina in the next five minutes and will be en route to Will Rogers World Airport.  Time of arrival is expected to be 5:20pm local time, that is Central time.  Please turn off all electronic equipment at this time and fasten your seat belts and prepare for take-off.  I’ll turn off the seat belt sign once we’re in the air and steady at which point please help yourself to the refrigerator or bar for any refreshments you may want.”

OCC: all but Grayson


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 9, 2003)

The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003

Durant spoke with Montoya and Captain Samuels, explaining the potential run in with the M.P.s.  He was very pleased to hear there were no problmes of any kind with the main group while he was gone.

Returning to the cabin, Durant dropped into a seat and watched the group interact with one another.  They were professionals.  They were all very good at what they did and had worked hard to get there.  Durant's concern was that they may butt heads since the best and brightest tend to be stubborn as well.  A few more thoughts on the group and its members crossed his mind, but the sudden comfort of the chair was winning out and Durant was falling asleep.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 9, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_



> _Originally posted by kid A _*
> Taking her petite hand in his, he offered up his best charm.  "It is my pleasure, Doctor Nguyen.  And Krizzel."  An interested Krizzel sniffed his hand, after which Andreev seemed to be allowed to pet him.  "Again, I do not wish to interrupt your discussion, but I would be pleased if you and I could speak at a later time.  I am curious to hear your theories about this, "stargate" I believe it was called."  Releasing her hand, he nodded to Lt. Terrell, and turned as another passenger was holding out his hand.
> *




Lorelai smiled and nodded at Andreev.  "Sure! I'd never pass a chance to lecture on my favorite topics."  Her dark eyes twinkled slightly and she waved goodbye to the cosmonaut when he left to talk to Lucas.  "I'll catch you later then."

Sighing, she glanced shyly over at Lt. Terrell.  Really she had been monopolizing his time so much - well could anyone blame her?  Who knows when fate would whisk him away?  Though it absolutely irritated her that every time Durant was in the vicinity, Terrell got all weird and quiet.  Maybe she should ask...

"Lt. Terrell," she spoke up in that soft voice.  "Can I ask you how you know Commander Durant?"

While she was busy prying, Krizzel decided to explore the jet and the other passengers a bit.  Traipsing over the backs of the chairs, he discovered the dozing Durant and began to kneed his paws into the man's head before licking his forehead with a scratchy tongue.  Apparently, Krizzel thought the lieutenant commander needed a good washing.


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 9, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

As Montoya exited the cockpit behind Durant, he paused for a moment to glance over the eclectic collection of individuals in the small jet.  He slowly shook his head as a smile crept across his features.  For better or for worse, this was going to be his family for the foreseeable future.  He found an empty seat and settled in, listening to snatches of the surrounding converstations.

V


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 9, 2003)

The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003

The soft rumbling of the plane, the cozy, partialy reclined chair, the hours of constant activity all took a tremendous toll on Lieutenant Commander Durant.  In other words, he was out!  


A soft breeze blew through the air, comforting and cooling.  Criag raised his head to see that he was laying on a giant matress, covered with large, fluffy pillows.  The breeze seemed to be coming from everywhere.  That was because he was outside!  The warm sunshine felt wonderful with the breeze.  He felt like a cat napping on a window.  Those doors spread out around him were a bit odd.  Those must be stargates!  Then came the feeling of someone rubbing his hair.  Fingers through his hair.  Yes, he knew where this was going.  Now his forehead was being kissed, no licked!  Craig smiled, keeping his eyes closed he thought to himself, _Lorelai really has a rough tongue._  

Durant seemed relaxed for the first time since his adventure began.  A smile appeared on his face as he nestled into his chair to enjoy the rest of his well earned nap.  He made no attempts to remove the cat perched above him.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2003)

_The Lear Jet, Goldsboro-Wayne Municipal Airport
Goldsboro, North Carolina
2:45pm, Late Spring 2003_

Curled up as best she could in the chair, Rylee drifted from one dream to the next.  First she dreamed of Lt. Simms winning a rugby championship.  Then, she dreamed of Durant and Lorelai, dancing ballet together...  though Durant seemed to be dancing in a cat costume.  Then, she was back home, on the farm in Ireland...

_Her parents maintained a nervous silence, but Rylee hardly noticed as she played with her dolls.  It was very late, and she should have been in bed, but whatever was troubling her mother and father led them to forget about putting her to bed.  Rylee was content not to remind them, feeling rather like an an adult for being allowed to stay up this late.

A car could be heard coming up the drive, and Rylee went to the window to see who it was.  Automobiles rarely came this far out into the country, especially this late at night.  Four men got out of the car, and knocked upon the door.  Her parents greeted them, invited them in, and went into the kitchen.  Even from where Rylee was sitting, she could hear that whatever conversation they had was brief and terse.

Very quietly, she tucked her favorite doll under her arm, and crept into the kitchen where the adults were meeting.  They barely noticed her as she entered, too intent on whatever it was they were discussing.  Some boring adult business, no doubt.  Her father was insisting that no one would think to look in the forest, whatever that meant, and then all of the adults got up to go look at the forest, to see if it was indeed as desolate as her father insisted.  Her mother paused only long enough to warn her not to eat any cookies, as she would be going to bed as soon as they came back in.  Then, Rylee was alone in the kitchen.

For a moment, she sulked about having to go to bed, until something shiny on the table caught her eye.  Climbing up in a chair, she saw that one of the strangers had left his pistol there.  The only gun Rylee had ever seen before was her father's shotgun, and he would not let her go near it, because her mother insisted that she was too young.  Fascinated, she reached out to pick the gun up.  But its weight surprised her, and she dropped it onto the floor, where it went off with a loud BANG.

She was unhurt, and surprised, but not nearly as surprised at the adults, who all came rushing back into the room.  One of the men, apparently the owner of the gun, was very angry, and began shouting.  He raised his hand to hit her, and though out of the corner of her eye she saw her father moving to stop him, he was too far away.  She shut her eyes tightly, waiting for the blow to fall...._

She gasped and jerked out of her seat, having been awakened by the high pitched whine of the plane's engines.  Now on her feet, she took a few deep breaths, trying to stop her heart from pounding.  Slowly, she looked around the plane, trying to convince herself that she was not in Ireland, and she certainly was not five years old.  During her examination of the plane, she noticed that they had gained a few more companions.  

Embarrassed that she had been so moved by a mere dream, she sank back into her chair, hoping that no one had noticed her little outburst.  No doubt most of the people here thought she was loony by now...


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

“Huh,” was all that Dyson said.  The hangar he was instructed to approach from the front gate was almost in front of the them, even as slow as Dyson was driving.  The sun, as the car approached on the western side of the building, reflected brightly off of the corrugated metal doors and walls of the structure.  The building was a large hangar with massive doors to allow the planes inside, but a private building with no Air Force designations or insignias.  The hangar doors were closed but a small side door lie slightly ajar.  

From Jeremiah’s perspective, there appeared to be some activity within the hangar, nothing that raised any alarms with him.  There were no vehicles in sight in which an accident could occur.

Lt. Dyson stopped the sedan about ten feet from the side door of the hangar and opened his door.  The smell of ozone and oils was readily apparent as the door opened.  Also, the nearby construction was kicking up some dust clouds which occasionally blew across the hangar. 

OOC: Grayson


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

After a comfortable flight in which the Lear jet was quickened somewhat by a tailwind, the jet expertly touched down at Will Rogers World Airport.  Captain Samuels spoke over the speaker again, “Ladies and gentlemen, we’ve been given permission to taxi over the Hangar 14, which, according to Lt. Commander Durant, is where we will pick up our final passenger before headed southwest yet again.  Lt Souer will be back when the plane stops to assist with the disembarking.  Hope you had a good flight thus far.  Stretch your legs and breath the air, because we’ll be heading back out by 6:00pm.”

Shortly, Hangar 14 loomed in front of the jet, its large eastern hangar doors open to receive the plane.  Of course, the jet stopped outside the hangar, about sixty feet from the hangar doors.  The sun, gleamed brightly over top of the corrugated metal doors and walls of the structure.  The building was a large hangar with massive doors to allow the planes inside, but it was a private building with no Air Force designations or insignias.  To those exiting the plane, it appeared that one plane was within the hangar and there was some activity within as well.

When the jet stopped, Lt. Souer emerged from the cabin and opened the side door of the Lear.  A portable ladder was extended down to the tarmac in front of the hangar.  The ladder, lightweight in construction, was sturdy but not as sturdy as large metal stairs used by the airports.

OOC: Campbell, Donovan, Durant, Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Montoya, Nguyen


----------



## Calim (Jul 10, 2003)

"Lt. Dyson, are you alright you seem to be zoning out?  Is there something wrong?  Are we there is that the problem?"  Jeremiah asking as the Lt. seems to be elsewhere currently.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 10, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lorelai sighed to herself.  Apparently, Lt. Terrell didn't want to tell her so she spent most of the flight working on her computer when applicable.  Near the end of the flight though, she remembered that she needed to find Krizzel and make sure he didn't go exploring in the hanger.

Putting her computer away, she started to look for him, first - was he with Lucas?...no, him and the cosmonaut were still talking.  With Leonard?  No...probably not with Rylee Fallon since she didn't seem to like cats.  Where was he?!

Finally she spied her cat and had to stop herself from yelling out his name.  Krizzel was curled up in the dozing Durant's lap, whiskers twitching, tail whisking about.  Apparently her wayward kitty had spent the flight cleaning off Durant's face and was now using him for a pillow.

"Krizzel," Lorelai hissed softly trying to balance herself so she could expertly pull her cat off the man's lap before he woke up and started yelling at her.  "You little traitor, come on."


----------



## Keia (Jul 10, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

“Nah, it’s nothing like that, sir,”  Lt. Dyson replied as he leaned back into the sedan to speak with Grayson.  “Its just that I expected an Air Force hangar or something similar, not some out of the way hangar.  Maybe this is a private operative,” Dyson mused.  Dyson definitely looked as though he were trying to figure out what this was all about.

“We should probably get your gear and head inside,” Dyson finally said.

Lt. Dyson smiled in to Grayson then popped the trunk of the sedan.  On his way to the trunk he opened the rear door for Jeremiah to exit the vehicle.  

“Once we get you settled with the rest of your team, sir, I can go back on some much needed leave.  The wife and my newborn are waiting at home,” Lt. Dyson said.  During the travel to Will Rogers Airport, Leonard had learned that Dyson had been ordered off of his leave by a Major Davis of the Air Force to make sure that Grayson was delivered safely to everyone else.

OOC: Grayson


----------



## Calim (Jul 10, 2003)

"Well I appreciate the company up here it would have been a long trip by myself."  Jeremiah goes back and starts getting his stuff out the back of the car looking around at the stark flatness of the area and realizing he is not likely going to be seeing this type of area again in Colorado.  With a heave he gets his stuff out of the trunk and starts off towards the hangar.

"Looks like something is going on in there."  Jeremiah still making small talk as he wlks towards the hangar.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 10, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003


The change in motion of the plane caused Durant to stir and slowly wake.  As he opened his eyes he noticed that Krizzel had joined him for a nap.  Then Durant saw Lorelai, hovering above him, reaching for Krizzel and watching his face.  He smiled when she paused because she spotted his eyes open.  Durant picked up Krizzel and handed him back to Lorelai.  He did not say anything to her until he stood up and she began to walk away.  "I hope this isn't going to be a continuing problem Prof.  But I guess it's not that bad waking up to you staring at me and your...cat in my lap."  With that Durnat stretched, checked his Sig, making sure it was locked and loaded, and called for Montoya and Stewart.  "Let's take a quick look before we let the tourists off."

"Alright folks.  I will be right back, need to make sure everything is squared away before you can all leave the plane."  Giving Ilianov and Donovan a knowing nod of the head he added, "I am sure I don't have to worry about anyone trying to sneak off until I get back."


----------



## kid A (Jul 10, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003



> "Alright folks. I will be right back, need to make sure everything is squared away before you can all leave the plane." Giving Ilianov and Donovan a knowing nod of the head he added, "I am sure I don't have to worry about anyone trying to sneak off until I get back."




Out of the corner of his eye, Andreev noticed Durant and Montoya exiting the cockpit.  His (mostly one-ended, and long-winded) conversation with Fisher came to a pause, mid-story, as Durant spoke.  Catching the look from Durant, Andreev sat up in his seat, and began to finish his current tale to Fisher, carefully watching the other passengers of the plane...


----------



## Fanog (Jul 10, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Leonard is awake for most of their flight. He takes the time to watch the others on the plane, trying to get a feel for their group dynamics.

As they land in Oklahoma, Leonard gets up from his seat and quickly puts his stuff back in his shoulder bag. He looks around him and walks over to the sleeping Rylee. He gives her a slight push, so as not to startle her too much. "Hey, are you awake? How're you feeling, fully recovered from Lucas' handywork?"

Leonard looks up as Durant gives his orders, and sags in the chair besides Rylee. He adresses her in a voice that is probably too small for those in the front of the plane to hear. "Oh, I guess we're nog going anywhere for the time being. Take your time in waking up..." His tone of voice is a bit flat, but he knows better than to let his feelings on the matter get out of hand.

_Great, detention..._, he thinks with a wry smile.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas happily sits listening to Andreev's stories of space travel, something he's always dreamed of doing, chipping in with the occasional question.  He barely notices the landing, but looks up with some curiosity and alarm as Durant checks his gun.

"Are we expecting trouble?"  He asks, remembering his own pistol, now tucked into his range pack.  He sits back into his chair looking troubled.

"Sorry, carry on."  He apologies to Andreev, but his attention is no longer on the cosmonaut's stories as he anxiously glances at the door of the plane every few seconds.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 10, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_


She had been sitting very quietly thoughout the plane trip, trying not to think about how high up in the air they were, so it was easy to see why Leonard thought she was still asleep.  As he approached, she glanced up at him and gave him a small smile. 

"I am still feeling a little tired, but I will live," she replied in response to Leonard's question.  She began pawing throough her bag, making sure that she had everything.  Out of the corner of her eyes, she watched leonard.  "You are getting a case of cabin fever?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Jeremiah Grayson_
> *"Looks like something is going on in there."  Jeremiah still making small talk as he walks towards the hangar. *




“That doesn’t surprise me, sir,” Dyson said grinning, as he subtly increased his pace to be in front of Jeremiah.  “I’ve heard some of these hangars are busy all night long, working on planes, engines or whatever.”

Dyson entered through the small hangar door in front of Grayson.  As Jeremiah entered the hangar, he noticed just how dark the hangar was even with the hangar door on the eastern side of the hangar wide open as he waited a moment for his eyes to adjust to the sudden change.  Dyson, apparently was having the same problem as he was standing just inside the door, still in front of Grayson.  

As his eyes started to adjust, Grayson notice a Lear jet not too far from the eastern hangar entrance.  He also heard some movement near him – Jeremiah was uncertain where exactly it was coming from or what it was. . .

OOC: Grayson


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Montoya and Stewart followed Durant off the Lear jet, amid looks of longing from the others that had to remain on the plane.  The climb down the metal ladder was somewhat nervous, but no one embarrassed themselves by falling or slipping.  Occasional dirt and dust clouds from the nearby construction would pass the three as they made their was to the hangar.

The hangar inside was darker than one would expect with a small jet inside and the occasional sounds of movement, but that most likely was due to walking into the hangar from the sunny outside.  As the three entered the hangar through the large metal door, all three saw a small side door on the opposite side of the hangar open.  

Only Montoya saw the unmistakable glint of a laser sight from somewhere within hangar on an upper catwalk.  Someone(s) was in the hangar, and they meant business. . . .

OOC: Durant, Montoya, anyone watching outside


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Only Montoya saw the unmistakable glint of a laser sight from somewhere within hangar on an upper catwalk.  Someone(s) was in the hangar, and they meant business. . . .*



Montoya nudged against Durant and said softly, "Laser, catwalk, left rear corner."  His eyes flashed left and right trying to make out a position of cover.  Acting non-chalantly, he subtly guided his comrades behind a large stack of crates, ready to push them down if a tale-tell red dot appeared on either of them.

V


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 11, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

At the warning from Montoya, Durant began to scan the warehouse for any signs of trouble.  He also checked for a light switch that could quickly turn the advantage in their favor.  As he followed Monotya's lead towards the crates, Durant removed his Sig from his holster.   _left...right...left...right..._ The instructions came immediately back to Durant and he used them to force himself to take in all of his surroundings and not fall into tunnel vision.


----------



## kid A (Jul 11, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003



> "Sorry, carry on." He apologies to Andreev, but his attention is no longer on the cosmonaut's stories as he anxiously glances at the door of the plane every few seconds.




Although he continued where he left off, a particularly thrilling tale about his final trip to MIR, Andreev realized that he no longer held Fisher's full attention.  Truth be told, Andreev himself was not as completely involved in telling the story as usual, using it instead as a cover to keep an eye on the other passengers.  Durant had a good eye for things being out of place...  he trusted him and his instincts.  He knew enough that if Durant suspected trouble, the possibility of it being there was a good one.

As he was looking around the plane, he took notice that their jet had been pulled alongside a hangar, the inside of which was very dark.  As his eyes followed Durant and Montoya as they walked into the hangar, something struck him as odd...  Sure, the local time was after 5:00pm, but back in his day, he and his fellow officers would usually be working on planes until 10:00, sometimes 11:00pm.  That the hangar was unused after only 5:00pm was a strange thing indeed, despite the sparse location.

He did not realize it at first, but he had stopped mid-sentence while looking out the window.  He looked at Fisher, who seemed to be nervously eyeing the hatch of the jet.  He remembed Fisher's earlier, unanswered comment.  In a lower tone, Andreev reassured him, "Commander Durant has a way of finding trouble.  He is exceedingly good at it, something I have noticed about him over the years.  But, do not worry, this is to the good.  If there is anybody who will be able to keep the passengers of this plane safe, it is Durant.  I trust him with my life."  

With that, Andreev continued to watch, wishing he could tell what was happening within the hangar.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 11, 2003)

_ Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lorelai sighed, impatient to get moving and never one to react well to an order of any kind, even when it was meant for her own good.  Sure she actually saw Stewart get shot and Rylee was hurt herself, but the idea that anyone would want to shoot a simple professor still boggled her mind.

Standing near the door, she held Krizzel in her arms, petting him absently.  Durant's earlier words had confused her a bit as well as him not barking remonstrations at her for Krizzel.  Maybe he was just really grumpy  from lack of sleep yesterday?  Or maybe he just needed a cat to make him feel better.  He actually sounded that he might like her....*ha*...that was a good one.

She glanced down at Krizzel and sighed once again, shaking her head at him.  "You are a little traitor, you know that?"  Nuzzling his cold nose, she smiled at his silly cat face.  "You're supposed to dislike him, not try and become his new best friend."

And so she waited...and waited...and waited...becoming more impatient as time wore on.


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Grayson’s eyes adjusted to the hangar, though the brightness outside still made seeing things within the hangar difficult.  He did make out several people walking into the hangar through the eastern door, watching them make their way to the far corner from his location.  It appeared that they had come from the hangar.  Within the hangar was a small jet which was closer to Grayson than to the eastern hangar, and a military jeep sitting next to the small jet and on Jeremiah’s side of the hangar.
Something . . . perhaps the movement heard only moments earlier, made Jeremiah pause for the moment just inside the door, but not causing a silhouette in the doorway. 

Lt. Dyson’s eyes adjusted as well and he began walking across the hangar - seeing nothing out of the ordinary.
_______________________________________

Durant’s eyes flashed left and right looking for trouble, though still difficult as his eyes adjusted to the shadowy darkness of the inside of the hangar.  It would be only moments for his eyes to adjust to the apparent darkness and he could make out the assailants just fine . . . but those may be moment Durant didn’t have.

Durant didn’t see a light switch but did notice that several of the overhead lights were on, it was just the sharp contrast of western sun into the inside of the hangar that had made them less than useful.  A small jet was in the hangar almost 80 feet away as well as something beyond the jet that he could make out.  By a small door opposite diagonally from his location two people entered the hangar, one carrying bags over his shoulders – likely Durant’s last team member.
_______________________________________

The crate stack wasn’t the best Montoya could have hoped for when looking for cover, though it was the best in the vicinity.  Maybe it was his time in the Middle East with the bright sun and darkened building, but Montoya’s eyes adjusted quickly to the temporary darkness.  He noted everything that Durant saw plus several targets.  The targets were wearing black clothes and gear, including some light body armor, and carrying possibly MP5’s.  Their faces were blackened as well – at least all five that Montoya spotted were. . . 
_______________________________________

Shots rang out, inside the hanger from the men on the catwalk.  Two shots hit Lt. Dyson, knocking him to the ground.  Near misses pegged the crates and the wall behind Stewart, Montoya, and Durant.  

Stewart ducked more fully behind the crates and pulled his Beretta, preparing to return fire.

Odd though it may seem, the bullets impacting on the walls and the crates didn’t sound like normal bullet impacts. . . 


OOC: Durant, Grayson, Montoya


----------



## Calim (Jul 11, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003


Jeremiah drops all his stuff to the ground and jumps forward to try and grab hold of Dyson to pull him out of the hangar.  

OOC: Hopefully he is not dead and can help

Once outside of the hangar Jeremiah will try and get him back into the car and out of there as this is obviously not safe.


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

As Andreev glanced out the window of the Lear, he noted the quickened pace of the three who had exited the Lear as they entered the hangar.  A dust cloud passed over the Lear for a brief moment – when it passed, Andreev saw Durant and the other two ducking behind crates and acting as if they were being fired up. . . .

Lt Reed was up and moving, after giving Campbell an appraising glance or two.  She made her way over to Fisher and Ilianov and stretched – almost catlike.  She didn’t interrupt but simply smiled at Andreev.

Donovan, upon receiving a knowing glance from Durant starting arranging his gear on his person and pulled his rifle from its carrying bag and loaded it.  To those that glanced his way, he gave a nonchalant smile and said, “Never know with Durant.”

Lt Terrell walked over to where Lorelai stood by the open door of the plane and watched Durant walking away.  When he felt Durant was of sufficient distance away that he wouldn’t overhear, Terrell quietly told Lorelai, “Durant was CO of an anti-terrorist training camp – I signed up hoping for the best and scrubbed out in less than a day.  Not my shining moment and it always comes back whenever the commander is around.

Lorelai didn’t notice anything unusual as she glanced out the open door, other than the occasional dust cloud.

OOC: Campbell, Donovan, Fallon, Fisher, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## kid A (Jul 11, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003



> As Andreev glanced out the window of the Lear, he noted the quickened pace of the three who had exited the Lear as they entered the hangar. A dust cloud passed over the Lear for a brief moment – when it passed, Andreev saw Durant and the other two ducking behind crates and acting as if they were being fired up. . . .




His military instincts kicked in.  Though he didn't see actual gunfire, what he saw indicated that he needed to take some measure of action.  First and foremost, as he understood from Durant's look before exiting the plane, he needed to find a way  to protect the other passengers.  He excused himself from Fisher and, motioning for Lt. Reed to follow him, went over to where Lt. Donovan was sitting with his gear.  

It was a small cabin, but he attempted to explain what he saw to them as quietly as possible, without trying to unnerve the other passengers.  As nonchalantly as possible, he went on, "Lieutenants, I do not know if Durant will need help, but as he has placed us in charge here, it is of the utmost importance that we ensure the safety of the other passengers onboard this jet.  I can count on the combat training from the three of us, and probably Lt. Terrell."  _Although he seems a bit on edge around Durant._  "I do not know how much we can depend on the others.  If I were to guess, I would think Mr. Campbell and Mr. Fisher could take care of themselves."

He looked once more around the cabin of the jet, and returning his attention to Reed and Donovan, he suggested, "Perhaps if we send one person to Durant for help, and the other three stay here and secure the passengers.  Do either of you have any suggestions?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Once she was certain that everything had been packed in her bag, she got up and stretched, albeit, a bit carefully.  She felt considerably better, now that the bullet was out of her arm.  She arched a brow slightly, noting that Andreev had collected the Liutenants in one part of the plane, and Terrell's whispered conversation with Lorelai.  Either these people were suddenly best friends after only a day and a half, or something was up.

Humming softly to herself, she checked to make sure the pistol  in the inside pocket of her jacket was loaded, before doing the same with her rifles.  These were precautions she would have taken anyway once she recaived definite world that they were going outside... but it was good to have them ready, just in case.  Having not really had a chance to do so before this, she began checking out the sniper rifle, checking to see just how many bullets it had left, hefting it to see if she would be able to shoot it without any trouble from her wounded arm.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Leonard think a moment before answering Rylee. "Yeah, it is, I guess. I had ..." He doesn't finish the sentence.

_Can it, Len... Keep your problems to yourself, he'd only be begging for a reason. No need to give him the rope yourself._ "I guess they'll be back in a second with this last person. Not enough time anyway, to stretch out legs..."

Leonard sees the sudden increase in activity in the plane with mixed feelings. _Andreev and Donavan, both old buddies of Durant, as it seemed. Gearing up for trouble?_ Rylee also got up and checked her guns.

Are people just being skittish, or is something really up? Leonard will trust his intuition, it has rarely failed him before.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

She had still been paying attention to Leonard as she checked her guns, and she glanced up at him as he trailed off.  "You had what?"

Caarefully, she placed the sniper rifle beside her Winchester, and looked back and forth between the two.  Now, here was a problem.  It would be easier to carry only one, but which one to choose?


----------



## Fanog (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Leonard waves it off as he tries to get a peak out of the window. He looks back at the gathering in front of the plane while answering Rylee. "It's nothing, and I guess that it won't matter anymore, now. It's good that you didn't take my advice and decided to get ready instead."

Doing likewise, Leonard picks his two weapons out of his shoulder bag and checks both of them. His own trusted weapon goes into the holster on his leg, the one he got from Montoya slips into his waist band.

As he's working, Leonard tries to make eye contact with one of the three persons engaged in the discussion on the other end of the plane. Whatever they're discussing, it's something about what's happening in the hanger, which means that it concerns all of them. It seems like most of the people still on the plane have already noticed and are getting ready, so Leonard doesn't see the point of the 'secret' meeting.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 11, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

Durant made his site alignment on the first black clad figure he found and fired.  After firing  he dropped to one knee, changing his profile for the other shooters and then took aim at his next target.   “Grayson!  Get onto the jet outside the hanger!”    It had to be Grayson, but there was no way to get to him!


----------



## Keia (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Having been knocked down from the rain of bullets, Lt. Dyson crawled toward the small jet which was only a few feet away.

Seeing Dyson fall catalyzed Jeremiah into action.  Dropping his gear as he moved toward Dyson, Jeremiah reached him just as Dyson reached the nose wheel of the small jet.  Grabbing a hold of Dyson was one matter and was easily accomplished, dragging back through the small doorway was another entirely.  Dyson, somewhat stunned from the shots fired, had no interest in clearing that ground again.  “Ouch, ow, ow,” were his only words.

Just as Grayson was trying to decide what to do next, he heard a voice call out from the far side of the hangar . . .



> _Originally posted by Craig Durant_
> *“Grayson!  Get onto the jet outside the hanger!” *




OOC: Grayson


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *The crate stack wasn’t the best Montoya could have hoped for when looking for cover, though it was the best in the vicinity.  Maybe it was his time in the Middle East with the bright sun and darkened building, but Montoya’s eyes adjusted quickly to the temporary darkness.  He noted everything that Durant saw plus several targets.  The targets were wearing black clothes and gear, including some light body armor, and carrying possibly MP5’s.  Their faces were blackened as well – at least all five that Montoya spotted were. . .
> _______________________________________
> 
> Shots rang out, inside the hanger from the men on the catwalk.  Two shots hit Lt. Dyson, knocking him to the ground.  Near misses pegged the crates and the wall behind Stewart, Montoya, and Durant. *



Montoya took cover, kneeling behind the crates as he drew his Glock 20 and activated its laser sight.  Making sure not to appear near where he disappeared, he leaned around the corner of the crates and opened fire on the nearest black-clad figure.

V


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *The crate stack wasn’t the best Montoya could have hoped for when looking for cover, though it was the best in the vicinity.  Maybe it was his time in the Middle East with the bright sun and darkened building, but Montoya’s eyes adjusted quickly to the temporary darkness.  He noted everything that Durant saw plus several targets.  The targets were wearing black clothes and gear, including some light body armor, and carrying possibly MP5’s.  Their faces were blackened as well – at least all five that Montoya spotted were. . .
> _______________________________________
> 
> Shots rang out, inside the hanger from the men on the catwalk.  Two shots hit Lt. Dyson, knocking him to the ground.  Near misses pegged the crates and the wall behind Stewart, Montoya, and Durant. *



Montoya took cover, kneeling behind the crates as he drew his Glock 20 and activated its laser sight.  Making sure not to appear near where he disappeared, he leaned around the corner of the crates and opened fire on the nearest black-clad figure.  As he fired he called out to Durant and Stewart, "Five of 'em, body armor and SMG's."  He continued with terse but accurate directions as to where each was located.

V


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas looks back from the plane's door, only to find half of his companions arming themselves.

_Oh hell, something's up..._  He gets out of his seat and goes over to Andreev, tapping him on the shoulder.

"Umm, maybe I'm just being paranoid, but is something going on?  We seem to have sprouted a lot of firearms all of a sudden."  He asks, nodding his head in the direction of Leonard and Rylee.

"What do you want me to do?  Should I sit still, or get my own rifle?"  He fidgets nervously from one foot to the other, still occasionally looking back at the door.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 12, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Nodding to Terrell, Lorelai leaned against the doorframe, her hand absently petting Krizzel.  So that's why there was such...well...animosity was too strong a word, wasn't it?...between those two.  Her dark eyes met his gaze though and she smiled the smile of the hopelessly beguiled.  Terrell could do no wrong and if he washed out, then perhaps Durant was the problem!

"Well really...this waiting is getting boring and I'm getting claustrophobic," Lorelai stated as she started down the ramp, her cat in her arms.  "I'm sure it'll be ok if I just step out partway."


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Durant’s shot found its target, a figure on the catwalk dressed in black, staggering the attack momentarily.  The assailants returned fire with Durant almost twisting out of the way of a shot _(5 dmg)_ and Lt. Stewart taking a graze _(10 dmg)_.  Montoya ducked around the corner of the crate and seemed to take his target by some surprise, striking the target.  Stewart also returned fire, his shot sparking off of the metallic walls sounding loudly.  Several small swears were heard from the catwalk above the team.

Lt. Dyson’s cover held for the moment, a bullet actually bouncing off of the cement next to him and bounding away in some unknown direction.  Dyson pulled his Beretta and gave Jeremiah a short angry, pained, “I’m fine,” and fired hitting one of his shooters.

Both Montoya and Stewart made notice of the catwalk stairs at the same moment, in the north western corner along the same wall as the crates the group was hiding behind.

OOC: Durant, Grayson, Montoya


----------



## Keia (Jul 12, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

As the conversation continued near the back of the cabin, Lorelai made her way down the frail metal ladder/ramp holding Krizzel.  After barely her first step onto the ramp, a shot rang out that was clearly heard by both Lorelai and Lt. Terrell.  Rylee and Leonard, also near the door to the Lear heard the shot clearly as well – a vicious metal on metal sound.  Rylee, with a sharp glance, caught a glimpse of Lorelai making her way out of the jet, though it didn’t appear anyone else had seen her.

Terrell called out quietly but insistently to Lorelai, “Miss, you should stay up here – do you want to get shot?  If your still going at least, let me head down first.”

Of those in discussion at the rear of the cabin, only Fisher heard and recognized the sound for what it was, though Lt. Reed raised one of her eyebrows questioningly, as though she thought she heard something.

OOC: Campbell, Donovan, Fallon, Fisher, Nguyen


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 12, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

"$&@#*$%*!!!"  Durant cursed at the shot he took.  He paused to check the severity of the damage.  Not looking too bad, Durant leaned around the corner of crates, staying close to the floor and returned fire.  _Must be 6 useful guns on the damn plane and three of us getting shot up!  But, can't live for fraggin' ever and we gotta keep most of the others alive a while longer._   "Anyone see anything useful?  I'm kinda stuck on my end.  Those bastards got us pinned with their high ground."


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 12, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Over the echoing metallic sounds of gunfire and ricochets, Montoya cried out, "Cover me.  I got stairs over here!"  Waiting a moment for Durant and Stewart to provide covering fire, Montoya took a deep breath and sprinted for the stairs, keeping the crates between him and the bad guys for as long as possible.

V


----------



## Fanog (Jul 12, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

_Damn. Well, here it is. Time for action..._ Leonard calls out to the people in the back: "Incoming fire, get down!"

He drops to a crouch to get away from the windows, drawing the weapon that he just tucked into his waistband. As he drops he takes Rylee with him, making sure she can't be seen from outside. In his crouching position, he makes his way over to the aisle, trying to get a clear view of the plane and everyone inside. "Everyone okay so far?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 12, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Krizzel exploded out of her arms at the sound of gunfire, taking off running.  Though Lorelai didn't understand much of why her cat did things or the bizarre intelligence of said felines (who are sometimes wiser than their owners), she certainly didn't want him hurt so she took off running after him.

"Krizzel!  Come back!" she called after him, panicking that she might lose him in this huge airport and heedless of her own danger in the face of her cat's.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 12, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Seeing Lorelai go down the ramp, Rylee starts to go after her, to grab her and pull her back.  She does not notice Leonard until she suddenly finds herself on the ground, with Lorelai gone down the steps.  Immediately, she explodes into a colorful stream of curses, in both English and Gaelic.  Violently, she twisted out of Leonard's grip as best she could considering how tired she was, and immediately went for the ramp, sniper rifle in hand.  Honestly, Lorelai was supposed to be the intelligent one?!

She paused, crouched at the top of the stairs.  Okay.... people shooting, somewhere in there, a lost scientist... she considered simply shooting Lorelai in the leg to keep her from going anywhere, but that would just leave her out in the open and unable to move.  "Someone tell Durant his $^%&ing love interest just ran out after her cat!"  Then, she considered the distance to the nearest cover, and checked to see if she could see any of the snipers from the stairs.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 12, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas looks shocked, then lunges for his range pack and rifle.  "That was a gunshot!"  He says, pulling his Winchester out of its box and loading it with shaking hands.

He pulls the pistol from the side pocket of the pack, and now armed, he makes for the door of the plane, peering cautiously around the edge, leading with his rifle.

_Now might not be the time to tell anyone that you've never even seen a gunfight in real life._  He thinks, trying to hold his weapon steady.


----------



## kid A (Jul 12, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

Andreev looked up as the woman he only knew as Rylee ran to the front of the cabin, and Leonard called out that there was trouble.  _I knew it. This situation is becoming FUBAR very fast._ 

After a few uttered russian expletives, he called to Rylee to get back in the plane.  Standing up, he looked to Reed, Donovan, and Fisher.  "We need to keep everyone here safe and unharmed.  That is the primary objective."  He asks Leonard over to the group.  "Okay everyone.  Obviously, we are in something of a dnagerous situation.  If we stay reasonable, we can get out of this alive.  As I see it, someone needs to go in after Durant and Montoya, and the rest need to stay here and defend this plane and passengers."  

He noticed that Rylee was holding a sniper rifle.  "I want Miss Fallon on the plane.  She is in no condition for combat, but will be of good use with her rifle on the plane."

Turning to Leonard, "Mr. Cambpell, if you would, can you escort the young Doctor and Lt. Terrell back onto the plane?  I would like for them to be in one piece at the end of the day."  He then turns to include Donovan and Fisher, "I would then like you three to find a way to protect this plane with Miss Fallon."

Finally, he looks to Reed.  "Lieutenant, let us go and see if we can help out Durant and Montoya."  With that, he pulled his revolver, and looking at it, asks Donovan, "Lieutenant, may I please borrow the pistol Durant gave you this morning?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Durant continued his fire against the one he first shot – finding him again.  The bullet impacted on his armor somewhat but it definitely messed with his shot.  Either the shot ricocheted off the gun or something else happened but there was not returning fire and the target stepped back closer to the wall, messing with his gun.

On hearing his orders, Lt. Stewart waiting till Montoya was ready then let loose with a strafing of bullets, not hitting targets but creating a hell of a lot of noise.  Stewart grimaced slightly on his ducking back behind cover as a bullet narrowly missed _(2 dmg)_.

Waiting for the proper moment, Montoya darted down the length of the hangar and reached the bottom of the stairs.  One of the attackers drew a bead on him, but could barely manage a graze _(3 dmg)_.  Dyson returned fire but failed to hit anything but the side of the hangar, - creating another large sound that just added to Stewart’s music.

OOC: Durant, Grayson, Montoya


----------



## Keia (Jul 13, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Near the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lorelai darted after Krizzel, who initially bounding away from the Lear.  Additional loud sounds made him veer away from the hangar at a run, then something inexplicable except to cats turned him toward the Hangar again.  Lorelai, close behind, was less than five feet from Krizzel who was fifteen feet from the hangar itself.

Lt. Terrell, perhaps hearing the instructions, perhaps leaving of his own accord pulled his weapon and headed after Lorelai.  

To Fallon and Fisher looking out of the door of the Lear onto the tarmac and the hangar, visibility was difficult with the sun just above the hangar.  There didn’t appear to be anyone shooting at the jet from this angle,  In fact, the best and only targets at the moment were the cat, a young woman, and a tall Air Force officer. The hangar itself was sixty feet away from the Lear, a short distance to cover in a few seconds – but there were risks.

OOC: Fallon, Fisher, Nguyen


----------



## Calim (Jul 13, 2003)

Jeremiah with a quick look around and seeing the quickest way out is cut off by gunfire he spots the jeep and an idea strikes him.  

"Cover me I am getting that jeep and getting us out of here."

 Jeremiah pauses to make sure Dyson heard him and then makes for the jeep.  Once in the drivers he will try and find the keys and start the engine.  Taking the path of least resistance out of the hangar out the great big hole in the opposite end of the building after stopping for a moment to pick up Dyson.


----------



## Fanog (Jul 13, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport ? in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Leonard hurries over to Andreev as soon as he is called, and listens intently to the orders. _Seems like I was right. Someone who thinks about everyone available. Nice..._ As soon as Andreev is finished, Leonard snaps into action. "Done."

He hastily makes his way back over to front of the plane, peering around the corner and taking a few moments to scan the area for the location of Lorelai and the Lieutenant. And the cat...

As his eyes adjust to the bright light, he looks at Lucas and Rylee, both of them standing near the hatch. _I hope they'll do alright. Rylee didn't look too upset when she was shot yesterday, she'll probably be fine now. Fisher?_ "Lucas, will you also make sure that the captain knows what's going on? He might know already, but just in case."

Leonard looks outside again, waiting for a good moment to make the descent of the ladder.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas nods and quickly makes his way to the front of the plane, knocking on the cabin door.

"Captain Samuels?  We've got trouble.  Four of us are in the hanger taking some heavy fire.  I'd guess that things might get rather hairy in the next few minutes..."

This message delivered, he makes his way back along the plane, taking up position at the door again.  "Is it just me, or can no-one else see what's going on?  We're not really in the best place here."  He asks Rylee as he squints along the barrel of his Winchester.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 14, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"I cannot see anything either," she said, searching for any signs, either of their erst-while allies, or of the bad guys.  "Perhaps we should move to a place where we can get a better shot at the enemies, and still be able to guard the plane."    She gestured toward Lorelai, who was chasing her cat.  "That way we can see about gathering up the Doctor in the process.  Eventually, someone's going to notice her, and I wouldn't give her a shot in hell of surviving a sniper's bullet."


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 14, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Waiting for the proper moment, Montoya darted down the length of the hangar and reached the bottom of the stairs.  One of the attackers drew a bead on him, but could barely manage a graze (3 dmg).*



Montoya cursed under his breath at the near miss, the adrenaline in his system masking the pain.  Recognizing the special ammunition being used against him, he scans the area, taking note of any possibly explosive targets near the bad guys.  He took cover as best he could near the top of the catwalk stairs and took another shot at one of the bad guys.

V


----------



## kid A (Jul 14, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport ? in the Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003



> Leonard looks outside again, waiting for a good moment to make the descent of the ladder.




Checking out the pistol from Durant, Andreev moved to the front of the cabin.  He pressed his way through to the front of the group, and once again cursed to himself in russian upon seeing Lorelai running toward the hangar.  "Doctor or no, that girl is going to make this situation worse for all of us if we do not get her back on this plane."  He looked back towards the group, listening to comments by Rylee and Lucas.



> "Is it just me, or can no-one else see what's going on? We're not really in the best place here." He asks Rylee as he squints along the barrel of his Winchester.






> "Perhaps we should move to a place where we can get a better shot at the enemies, and still be able to guard the plane."




He then motioned with his head towards Leonard and said, "Mr. Campbell is going to go after Doctor Ngyuen, and Lt. Reed and myself are going to head towards the hangar after Commander Durant and Montoya.  Lt. Donovan, Miss Fallon and Mr. Fisher,  I want you to be on the lookout for shooters, and lay down suppressing fire if we need cover."  His look cornered on those particular three as he furhter instructed them, "Find what cover you can out there, but remain close to the plane and stay out of sight.  I want us to be ready for a quick departure."

With that, he rounded on Lt. Reed and Leonard.  "Let us go see what we can do to help the others."  He cocked his pistol, and started for the hangar...


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

His eyes adjusted to the partial darkness, Grayson darted over to the jeep.  As he passed the front of the jeep his hand touched the side of the hood – still warm from use.  Jeremiah hopped into the jeep, easily found the keys and started the jeep.  He had no difficulty pulling it forward to Dyson’s location.  Grayson’s activity did not go unnoticed – both Montoya, who also had just seen the jeep from his position, and the attackers observed.  Any response from the attackers was cut short by a hail of bullets from Dyson.

Durant continued to fire, moving on to a new target that was an immediate threat.  His shot went well wide as he was distracted by the appearance of Lorelai Nguyen near the hangar entrance, picking up her cat.

Krizzel, after giving a merry chase had decided that no where was the best place to be, so he froze and visibly shrank.  Lorelai easily reached him and recovered him, only five feet from the hangar entrance.

The attackers, under a hail of bullet fire from Dyson and Stewart, hid behind what cover they could find with one critical exception. . . .

Montoya scanned the area, looking for potential flammables and was shocked.  All of the barrels, oils and other materials were on the ground floor of the hangar, with many near where everyone had initially taken their cover.  Montoya also had just spotted the jeep, when it started and began to pull away from near his location.  Montoya spotted an attacker and fired off a shot, hitting the attacker but was too late. . .

Stewart shot at another attacker with an incredible shot, hitting him through the metal catwalk and his cover.

As the jeep slowed near Dyson, he jumped into the open back of the jeep, yelling, “I’m in, go!” before being hit again by bullet fire and not moving.

OOC: Durant, Grayson, Montoya, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Jul 14, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lt. Terrell, hearing the gunplay, keep low to the ground in his pursuit of Lorelai almost reaching her when she picked up Krizzel.  

Campbell after giving instructions to Lucas, made his was down the metal stair ramp, stopper and crouching beside the foot of the stair ramp.  The engines of the jet could be heard revving back up, and not much else.

Lt. Reed and Andreev made their way down the ramp after talking with Fallon and Fisher.  Neither could see anything happening at the hangar, nor could they hear anything with the engines starting to rev up.  Donovan follow the two down the stairs, rifle in position to fire.

OOC: Campbell, Donovan, Fisher, Fallon, Ilianov


----------



## kid A (Jul 14, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

His language was going from bad to worse.  

As they made their way down the ramp, he continued developing a string of curses, unintelligible to all not fluent in russian.  He glanced to Leonard, yelling to him over the roar of the engines, "Mr. Campbell, it would appear that both the girl Doctor and Lt. Terrell have already made it to the hangar.  If you would, continue on with Lt. Reed and myself until we can find our ever-growing numbers inside the hangar."

He looked back at Donovan, Fisher, and Fallon.  To look at his face, it would have been impossible to tell what he was feeling.  Although he was concerned for the safety of his fellow passengers, and he most certainly felt traces of anger towards the recklessness of Doctor Nguyen, he maintained a calm facade, attempting to keep (remainder of) the group running as smoothly as possible until Durant was back in command.  

"Miss Fallon, Mr. Fisher, Lt. Donovan," he barked, "we are heading in to the hangar.  Cover us, and keep the plane safe!"

Pointing his pistol toward the hangar, he motioned for Leonard and Reed to follow.  As they approached the hangar, he continued scanning the area for signs of immediate threat...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 14, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lorelai's eyes nearly bugged out of her head, she was so shocked at what looked like to her like something out of an action movie.  Immediately she did what came instinctively - dove for the nearest cover with Krizzel wrapped tightly in her arms.

Her heart beating wildly, she started yelling at the snipers - mostly out of shock and fear.  "What the hell is wrong with you people?!  Can't you go for five minutes without shooting us up?  Don't you have anything better to do?  You #$%%ers!"

Meanwhile though her scientific mind with its keen observation skills surveyed her surroundings, checking in with her knowledge to see what tools or potential weapons were available.  Of course none of that was obvious to anyone else as she's yelling her head off like a nutcase.


----------



## Calim (Jul 14, 2003)

Jeremiah heads in the direction of the largest opening, which happens to be by the plane.  He will pull the jeep out of the hangar.


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 14, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Montoya scanned the area, looking for potential flammables and was shocked.  All of the barrels, oils and other materials were on the ground floor of the hangar, with many near where everyone had initially taken their cover.  Montoya also had just spotted the jeep, when it started and began to pull away from near his location.  Montoya spotted an attacker and fired off a shot, hitting the attacker but was too late. . .*



Montoya cursed as he moved forward on the catwalk at a crouch, ready to drop to his belly if fired upon.  He was hoping to split the attention of the attackers and give the others a chance to get out of the killing zone of the hangar floor.

V


----------



## Fanog (Jul 14, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport  Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Leonard nods to Andreev and pulls a sprint for the hangar, pressing himself against the wall outside just aside from the entrance. While running, he pulls the Beretta from his waistband, keeping it low and in front of him as he runs.

Leonard calls to the young professor with the panicked cat in her arms, hoping she'll hear him over the sound of the running engines. His voice doesn't sound angry despite the volume, merely persistent. "Lorelai, these people mean business! Get *away* from the entrance. *Now*! - Lieutenant." He motions with one hand to where he's standing, hoping that the air force officer will bring her in if she's too shaken to act.

He takes a peek around the corner, but doesn't really expect to see anything due to the difference in lighting condition. _Damn, the plane is far away and out in the open. That's what you get for keeping an eye on everyone. Okay Len, here's the deal. Wait until the others make it into the hangar, that should keep those inside occupied. Let her run first and keep her back covered, should be able to make it... Damn, I hate gunfire!_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 14, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Rylee crouched low, with her rifle trained on the entrance of the hangar, mentally daring someone she did not recognize to emerge.  She was in the mood to shoot someone, as she simmered about being left behind to guard the plane simply because of a scratch on her shoulder.  Where she came from, those who were left on guard duty were the ones who were considered a liability to the mission... and though she was injured, she was no liability!


----------



## kid A (Jul 14, 2003)

.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas runs down the steps of the plane and across the tarmac. diving behind any cover that presents itself.  He glances around his cover, looking for any signs of the attackers in the hanger, steadying  his rifle against whatever object he's behind.  He runs his hand across his forehead, both the strong sun and the sudden burst of adrenaline making him sweat.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 15, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003


"F@C$!!!!"

_Unbelievable!  Truly unreal!  A massive firefight with people trying to kill her and the spoiled little brat takes her damn cat for a walk!_ 

Durant fires off several shots in the direction of the attackers in an attempt to create his own supressive fire.  He then runs off toward Lorelai's location.  He knows she has no combat experience and no body armor.  He is starting to wonder if she has ecperience with anything besides books and laptops.

"Nguyen, stay the hell down!"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 15, 2003)

*


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Jeremiah leaned back in the jeep to check on Dyson as he pressed the gas on the jeep.  He knew that Dyson had been hit but wasn’t certain how severe the hit was – not that any bullet wound wasn’t severe.  His attention quickly returned to his driving as the large grinding noise of metal on metal focused him on his task.  Grayson negotiated the jeep around the jet (with some damage to both vehicles) and only hit one additional crate on his way through the hangar.  A stray bullet pierced the metal of the jeep and buried itself in the drivers side door – inches from Jeremiah’s leg.  Nevertheless, he managed the jeep to just outside the door.  On the tarmac, Jeremiah saw several people moving around the tarmac – most with guns.  Sixty feet away was a Lear jet with a Tangent Communications logo on it revving its engines, preparing for take-off. 

Durant yelled several expletives and fired off a burst in the general direction of the attackers.  As he moved to where Lorelai was, a bullet tore through Durant’s sweater – a near miss that only burned his skin _(2 dmg)_ on its passing.

Lorelai darted to the side of the large hangar door, still outside but away from the gunplay within the hangar.  Mere moments later Durant and Lt. Terrell appeared at her side.  Krizzel complained of his somewhat rough treatment – at least to his mind .

“Come on, let’s get out of here!” Lt Stewart called out to Montoya as Stewart continued to lay down suppression fire to cover Montoya.  His shots found two of the attackers moving toward Montoya striking both of them in the shoulder.

Montoya had accomplished his goal, drawing the attention of three of the five attackers.  Two of the attackers cowered near the wall taking cover from Stewart’s attacks.  The third attacker fired hitting the catwalk railing near Montoya.  Montoya did note a sixth attacker who was not participating in the gunplay and was well hidden in the far corner of the catwalk.

OOC: Durant, Grayson, Montoya, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Jul 15, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Campbell hustled across the tarmac to where Lorelai had moved.  By the time he arrived, Lt. Terrell and Durant had reached her as well. Glancing into the hangar reveals nothing but an open-backed jeep bursting into the sunlight from the darkness.  Moments later Lt. Reed and Ilianov joined the happy group at the side of the hangar door.

Rylee, Lucas and Luther all noted that there wasn’t anything in the way of cover between the jet they were on and the hangar doors.  Fisher was at the bottom of the steps, using the stair ramp for cover, with Fallon and Donovan peering through the open jet door.  Suddenly a jeep burst forth from the darkness of the hangar . . .

OOC: Campbell, Donovan, Fisher, Fallon, Ilianov


----------



## kid A (Jul 15, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport Hangar 14 
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003 

Once he, Reed and Campbell reached the hangar, he found that most of the others, with the exception of Montoya and Stewart, had already been grouped together. Whether this was deliberate or accidental was unclear, but so far things were turning out for the better, rather than for the worse. 

The jeep that had passed them carried two men, one driver and one wounded.  He had to assume, as it was heading toward the jet, and presented no visible threat, that they were friendlies.

The danger of the situation presented itself more clearly now, as the gunfire was no longer drowned out by the whining jets of the Lear jet.  In addition, Durant seemed to have been hurt.  At this sight, and despite Durant's presence, Andreev began barking orders.  "Mr. Campbell, Lt. Terrell: please escort the doctor and the Commander back to the plane! Lt. Reed, help me get Sgt. Montoya and Lt. Stewart out of here!"

He glanced over to Durant...  _If he's mad, he can save it until we're safe on the jet.  Right now, we have to get out of here._ 

He signalled for them to leave ASAP, and positioned himself on the edge of the door, trying to get a better view of the inside of the hangar...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport - Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas levels his rifle at the windshield of the approaching Jeep, holding his fire until he gets some view of the occupants.

"I'm hoping this isn't anyone wanting to shoot us."  He calls up to Rylee.  "On the other hand, it's best to be careful."

_God, I hope they're all OK over in the hanger.  We're going to have to get that cat a lead..._


----------



## Calim (Jul 16, 2003)

Jeremiah will continue onto the otherside of the jet to get out of the line of fire.  Once accomplished he looks back to help Dyson get out of the jeep.


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 16, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“Come on, let’s get out of here!” Lt Stewart called out to Montoya as Stewart continued to lay down suppression fire to cover Montoya.  His shots found two of the attackers moving toward Montoya striking both of them in the shoulder.
> 
> Montoya had accomplished his goal, drawing the attention of three of the five attackers.  Two of the attackers cowered near the wall taking cover from Stewart’s attacks.  The third attacker fired hitting the catwalk railing near Montoya.  Montoya did note a sixth attacker who was not participating in the gunplay and was well hidden in the far corner of the catwalk.*



Montoya tried to get a good look at the sixth bad guy before snapping off a shot at the approaching gunmen and ducking back down the stairs. When about halfway down he jumped over the railing and rolled behind whatever cover he could find.

V


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport - Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

The problem was, Jeremiah was still within line of fire.  As he parked the Jeep, Rylee took careful aim.  "I would suggest that you identify yourself, stranger." she called out to him.  Perhaps it was lucky for him, Rylee was not using her usual 'shoot first, ask questions of the corpses' tactic.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 16, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport - Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

Durant crashed into the ground next to Lorelai.  His weapon hand was up and pointing in the direction of the fight the entire time.  It was like a hidden guidline would not let it off of its course.  "You and your fu@$ing cat are going to be the death of me!"  He looked Lorelai over quickly.  "Are you hit anywhere?  Are you and Krizel alright?"  Not seeing any wounds on her, Durant checks his own wound.  It appears fairly light.  He throws a look over his shoulder and sees most of the group has left the plane in an attempt to help.  "Not a damn one of 'em can follow a simple order," he grumbles under his breathe.  He fires at any enemy target that presents itself, although it seems hard to see into the hanger.

"Campbell!  Terrell!  Reed!  Get Nguyen and her cat back onto our plane.  Then one of you go get Grayson out of his jeep, make sure it's really him, tell him who we are and get him on the plane."  Durant does not look at any of the people he is speaking to, he continues to observe the hanger opening, looking for muzzle flash, if nothing else.  

"Andreev, my former commie friend, we are going to get Stewart and Montoya out of there."  With that statement, Durant smiles an evil grin and directs it towards Andreev.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 16, 2003)

_ Will Rogers World Airport - Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

When 5 men suddenly appeared at her side - each of whom were trying separately  to order her back to the jet - Lorelai fought between laughing at the absurdity of the situation, stubborness at their gall, and the fast becoming predictable stark raving fear at the hail of bullets flying all over the place.

_What have I gotten myself into?_ she thought, crouched down low with Krizzel steadfastedly in her arms.  Glancing in the hanger, she tried to note what she could see and if she could spot the others.  Where they in trouble?  She couldn't let them get hurt!  Stewart had already been shot because of her and now even Durant got himself singed by one.

But what could she do?  She was a scientist, damn it, not a solider.  Her mind racked over the possibilities the hanger could hold...flammable high-powered fuel for the planes?  Where were they?  Though it might be extremely dangerous...enough could destroy the entire hanger itself...

Regardless, Lorelai was definitely not following anybody's instructions except for the "stay low and not get shot" one.  If Leonard's arms are free, the cat ends up in his arms so she could better position herself.

All the while, her mind echoed _this can't be happening, this can't be happening_


----------



## Fanog (Jul 16, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport Hangar 14 
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Leonard pushes himself against the wall as tthe jeep bursts for, not sure who is within. Noticing that the jeep does not provide immediate danger, he listens to the orders from Andreev, looking sligtly skeptical. Still, he's learned not to show much of his thoughts. _escorting Durant?! Back to the plane? Yeah, right..._

He's definately relieved to hear the marine give a second set of orders. Leonard notes that they don't match in their entirity, but at least it's clear that he and Terrel are to bring the young professor back. Just as he turns to speak to her, Lorelai attemps to push the cat in his arms. Awkwardly, Leonard wards off the animal, showing her the gun he's still holding in his hands.

_Damnit, what is she _doing_? She's not planning on staying here, right? Recap: young woman, caught with mostly men, independent, trying to prove herself.

..._

He looks at Lorelai for a moment, thinking to find the best way to lure her back to the plane. "Lorelai, please... We don't know how many of them are in there. The jet is already starting up, and we want to get _everyone_ in as soon as possible. It's safer to cross now while there's still a cross-fire. You heard him, they'll get the others out of there shortly. Come on, Miss. Please..."

Leonard gives her an empathic look, trying to at least get her attention away from what's going on inside the hangar.


----------



## kid A (Jul 16, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport Hangar 14 
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

After a skeptical look from Leonard, and Durant's new set of orders, Andreev realized that Durant was not hurt quite as badly as he initially thought.  He shot Leonard a look, indicating his relinquishment of command.



> "Andreev, my former commie friend, we are going to get Stewart and Montoya out of there." With that statement, Durant smiles an evil grin and directs it towards Andreev.




Despite the surrounding danger, Durant's comment amused him a great deal.  He replied, " 'Former commie,' my @$$!  My head was in space for half of the cold war, you cowboy."  Then, giving Durant an equally devilish smile, "Lead the way, Commander!"


----------



## Keia (Jul 16, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Grayson drove the jeep to the far side of the Lear, stopping and getting out of the vehicle only to see a rifle trained on him from one of the people who was in the doorway of the Lear.  She had taken several steps down the stair ramp and looking to be saying something but she couldn’t be heard over the whine of the jet engines.

Durant, Ilianov, Nguyen, and Campbell discussed plans of action and prepared to carry them out, though it was becoming necessary to shout over the din of the jet only sixty feet away.  Lt. Terrell made to grab Lorelai’s arm to assist her back to the plane only to get Krizzel for his troubles.  Lt. Reed nodded at the orders given by Durant and move adjacent to Lorelai to carry them out saying, “Come on, miss, let the boys have their fun.  You and I will pull their a@@es out of there if they can’t handle it.”

For Montoya, a close range fire fight was not the best of situations – especially with the current odds.  Disturbingly enough, no one was firing on him.  In fact, none of the attackers were firing at all.  They retreated back on the catwalk.

Lt. Stewart, who also wasn’t firing though for a completely different reason – he was reloading.

The hidden man on the catwalk stepped out into more light.  Montoya looked over the man: About 6’3”, 210 lbs, dark hair, beard, definitely special forces, wearing a tactical vest and sporting an HK G3 which was currently trained on Montoya.  He called out to Montoya, “You with Durant, son?”

OOC: Donovan, Grayson, Fallon, Fisher, Montoya


----------



## Calim (Jul 16, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003


_Well let's hope these are the good guys._ 

Jeremiah stops and looks around "I am looking for Durant."  He excuses himself several times, and starts looking over Dyson,and will  try and feel for a pulse , "Can any of you help me with him?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 16, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Her eyes narrowed, as she thought she heard the stranger say 'Durant', and lowered her gun slightly.  So, it was either a good guy, or a well informed bad guy.  She touched Lucas on the shoulder, to get his attention.  "Lets get these two on the plane.  Looks like fellow needs tended to," she said, trying to make herself heard over the engines of the plane.  Best she figured, if the the strangers were on their side, it would be best to keep them alive, and if they were not on their side... well, there would be time for interrogation later.

"You're looking for Durant, yes?" she said, moving down a few more stairs.  She had the rifle lowered, and making a gesture to come closer with one hand.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 17, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport - Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas nods to Rylee, lowering his own rifle as he moves towards the Jeep.

"Give me a hand to move him onto the plane!"  He shouts to the driver of the Jeep over the near-deafening sound of the Lear's engines.  "We can't do anything for him out here."  He takes one of the unconscious man's arms, and waits for the driver to take the other.


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

As Durant and Ilianov entered the warehouse, their eyes fought to adjust to the suddenness of the coming darkness.  Even so, Durant identified Lt. Stewart’s location, kneeling with his gun aimed ready to fired – but not firing.  In fact, no one was firing . . . odd.

Moving to the crates near Stewart, a questioning look from Durant to Stewart brought a shrug.  Stewart indicated to Durant, Montoya’s location.  

Lorelai seemed unwilling to leave with Reed, who glanced at Terrell and Campbell.

OOC: Campbell, Durant, Ilianov, Montoya, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Jul 17, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Rylee couldn’t hear the words being spoken by the driver of the jeep over the whine of the jet engines but made out the word ‘Durant’ in his actions.  The man didn’t have any gun and appeared more concerned for the safety of an Air Force man unconscious or worse in the back of the jeep.

Lucas moved to help Jeremiah with Lt. Dyson, and, between the two of them, them carried him over to the stair ramp of the jet.  While carrying him, both notice that there was very little blood on the body.  As Jeremiah though to get his gear from the jeep as well, he realized that it was still on the floor of the hangar.

Donovan continued to look for a good shot.  At sixty plus feet, it almost wasn’t fair.  Of course he had to be able to see the target to drop the target.

OOC: Donovan, Fallon, Fisher, Grayson


----------



## kid A (Jul 17, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

Andreev followed closely behind Durant, keeping himself low, his pistol held at ready if the situation presented itself.

As they reached Stewart, and the hangar became more visible, he looked in the general direction in which he saw Stewart pointing.  He believed they were looking at Montoya's location, but his eyes had not yet fully adjusted to the darkness.

He awaited further instructions from Durant, noting the strange and abrupt absence of gunfire...


----------



## Calim (Jul 17, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

Until Jeremiah is informed of someone who can do the medical stuff better then him he will continue to try and administer first aid to Dyson.

"Sorry about the terseness of the situation but I counted at least 2 bullets go into this man and I would like to try and keep him alive.  BTW I am Jeremiah Grayson and this is Lt. Dyson."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 17, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

Durant closed his eyes briefly before reentering the hanger, in an attempt to adjust to the dimmer lighting.  Stewart indicated to him where Montoya was but Durant was trying to figure out why the sudden pause in gunfire had happened.  _I hope they aren't trying to recruit the kid or anything, he's a hell of an operator._ 
Using hand signals to relay his plan to Stewart and Ilianov, Durant moved out from the crates, keeping his weapon trained on the closest bad guy.  He moved to the left wall, his back up against it as he walked slowly towards the stairs.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 17, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

While Lucas tried to get the two strangers on the plane, Rylee tapped Donovan on the shoulder.  Not wanting to shout over the engines of the plane, she offered the sniper rifle to him.  She herself was planning on going in the plane with Lucas and the two strangers, to help keep things under control.  Her pistol would be a much better weapon to use for that situation, should she need it.  In the mean time, she had no problem letting Donovan use the sniper rifle, if he wished to use it.


----------



## MadThinker (Jul 17, 2003)

Nodding approval to Rylee, Donovan continued to keep his eyes open for the bad guys. The hair on the back of his neck was standing up in anticipation.
"No need to hurry a shot." He thought. "They'll make a mistake soon enough."


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 17, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *For Montoya, a close range fire fight was not the best of situations – especially with the current odds.  Disturbingly enough, no one was firing on him.  In fact, none of the attackers were firing at all.  They retreated back on the catwalk.
> 
> Lt. Stewart, who also wasn’t firing though for a completely different reason – he was reloading.
> 
> The hidden man on the catwalk stepped out into more light.  Montoya looked over the man: About 6’3”, 210 lbs, dark hair, beard, definitely special forces, wearing a tactical vest and sporting an HK G3 which was currently trained on Montoya.  He called out to Montoya, “You with Durant, son?”*



Montoya, knowing he was at a disadvantage, played for time as he stared at the leader, burning his features into his memory. "Could be that I am," he replied tersely. "What's it to ya?"

V


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 18, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Since Lorelai couldn't seem to see anything from where she was, she decided to go around the hanger.  There's got to be another door into there  anyway.  No hanger only has one big door to go in and out.  So she traversed the outside to look for a less obvious way inside the hanger.


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Grayson carried Dyson’s body up the stair ramp with Fisher’s assistance and placed him on the first available seat.  On first glance, to Grayson’s unskilled eye, things didn’t look good at all for Dyson.  For Fisher, it was a much more difficult call.  There was almost no blood on the body.  More examination would be required to determine anything more.

Durant moved along the wall of the hangar after relaying his intent to Stewart and Ilianov. Durant managed to get about halfway down the northern wall of the hangar when he heard Montoya say above and ahead of him:



			
				Richardo Montoya said:
			
		

> *"Could be that I am," he replied tersely. "What's it to ya?" *




From across the hangar and above him, Durant heard a reply to Montoya’s question.  

“Well, sh**, son, either you’re with Durant or you’re not.  It’s not that f-ing difficult.  Aw screw it, I really didn’t care that much either way.”

Montoya noted that the assault rifle was raised fully into firing position, and it didn’t appear that the man was going to fall for a stalling action.

Lorelai made a quick move and darted around the side of the hangar before being grabbed sharply by the neck and her left arm.  A female voice with a slight southern accent behind her said, “I’m sorry, miss. I know you want to help, but the Lear is this way.”  A glance behind her, Lorelai had not managed to get past Lt. Reed, who was holding her, or Leonard Campbell, who didn’t seem pleased at the change of plans, but hadn’t spoken.  Lt. Terrell was no where in sight.

Ilianov, who also heard the exchange between Montoya and someone unknown, followed at a short distance behind Durant blinking his eyes furiously to get them accustomed to the darkness.  

As Rylee went to offer the sniper rifle she had, she noted that Donovan was holding a well cared for sniper rifle of his own, relaxed and waiting for his shot.

OOC: All


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 18, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Rylee paused, looked at Donovan's sniper rifle, and then grinned sheepishly.  She supposed she could chalk her lack of observation skills on her tiredness.  She made her way up the stairs and into the Lear.  She made sure to stay near the entrace, so she had some idea of what was happening outside.  She kept her sniper rifle close by and crossed her arms over her chest, keeping a hand near her pistol.  She watched Lucas and the two strangers, paying special attention to the one who was conscious.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 18, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"I don't react well to being manhandled, _especially_ by other women," Lorelai replied tersely with a rather dangerous gleam in those dark eyes. "I'm not part of your damn military and I don't have to follow any of your damn orders either.  So if you want to keep your pretty face, let go of me *now*."

If Lt. Reed doesn't comply then a heel to foot, slap to the face and a yelling like you wouldn't believe as Lorelai extricates herself by any means necessary.


----------



## kid A (Jul 18, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

Following Durant, Andreev listened closely to what he was hearing, as his hearing seemed to be the most trustworthy of his senses at that moment.  He strained his eyes, looking upward in the direction of the voices, trying to get a view of the man speaking to Montoya.

All the while, he stood prepared, awaiting Durant's command...


----------



## Calim (Jul 18, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:16pm, Late Spring, 2003

"You know I was willing to believe that the accident yesterday was just an accident, that Jack was just dreaming.  But today walking into the OK Corral over there, what the HELL have I gotten myself into here."  

Jeremiah looks person to person and seeing that everyone is armed on board and all the wary looks that he is receiving, he will slowly start to raise his hands in surrender.

"Well I guess you guys are not the good guys after all."  

_3 times what a hardened professor would make, a personal military escort and driver, A private Lear Jet to fly me to the destination, Yeah that sounds like it is to good to be true._


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 18, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:16pm, Late Spring, 2003

After catching the brief exchange between Monotoya and the guy he couldn't see, Durant was curious.  If he was not mistaken, he had heard that voice before, he ran it through the back of his mind trying to place it.   Durant got Andreev's attention and used hand signals to indicate he wanted him to continue up the stairs to back Montoya up.  After he was sure Andreev understood, he dropped into a crouched position and made his way towards the parked jet in the hanger.  _No sense in 3 of us being in Monotya's position. If I can get close enough maybe I can get off a shot and take the bastard out.  If not  maybe I can distract him so the kid or Andreev can take him.  I want to know who that jerk is asking about me!_  Durant began his sneak towards the jet, all the while trying to get a peak at the person Monotoya was facing.


----------



## kid A (Jul 18, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:16pm, Late Spring, 2003



> Durant got Andreev's attention and used hand signals to indicate he wanted him to continue up the stairs to back Montoya up.




Andreev nodded to Durant, and he moved off in the direction of the stairs, pistol pointed at his target location.  He wasn't sure exactly what Durant was planning, but he wasn't about to let Montoya deal with this @$$hole alone...


----------



## Vardeman (Jul 18, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“Well, sh**, son, either you’re with Durant or you’re not.  It’s not that f-ing difficult.  Aw screw it, I really didn’t care that much either way.”
> 
> Montoya noted that the assault rifle was raised fully into firing position, and it didn’t appear that the man was going to fall for a stalling action.*



Montoya cursed and made a dive over the railing, grabbing for the bottom rail, and dropped back down to the floor where he dashed for cover once again.

V


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 18, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:16pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Rylee remained where she was standing, and gave Jeremiah a thin smile.  "Let us not be jumping to conclusions.  Rylee's my na,e, and that is Lucas Fisher."  She did not feel too terrible about giving him their names; if he was a bad guy then he probably knew them anyway.  "We're with Durant, but there seems to be a lot of people who wish to kill us.  I have already been shot once, so I would prefer to keep my weapons close anyway."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport - Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lucas drops his rifle to the floor, moving in to properly examine the Airman's wounds.  He fends off the Jeep driver's attempts to help, pointing along the plane.

"Can you fetch me that first aid kit over there?"  He asks quickly, feeling for a pulse.  _I don't like the look of this.  Third bullet wound I've dealt with in two days.  Didn't Durant say that Andreev's a doctor or something?  If he makes it out of the hanger, maybe I can ask for a second opinion..._

He looks up as Rylee comes in, and waves her over.  "I'm not sure how well this guy's doing, but if you could lend a hand, that'd be great."


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

As Grayson looked on, Fallon’s and Fisher’s examination of Lt. Dyson (apparent from the name badge) revealed that he was shot four times.  The skin was broken and there was a little bleeding from each hit but no bullet entry wounds.  Heavy bruising was developing around each area.  Finally, and most importantly, Dyson was unconscious, not dead.

Durant didn’t fully recognize the voice of speaker but perhaps by getting a good look at him, Durant would have a better chance.  His eyes fully adjusted, Durant was aware as he made his way to the jet that his movements were being tracked by several of the other five attackers in the hangar.  The positioning, gear, and basic actions placed the group as either very well trained or a part of some special forces.

The hidden man fired off a burst of shots at Montoya as Montoya rolled off the catwalk and prepared to suspend himself and drop down.  The bullets found their mark striking Montoya in the forearm, back, and thigh _(28 damage)_.  No longer controlling his own fall, Montoya crashed into a crate which was next to Andreev on the ground and lay there motionless, blood streaming from the wounds. 

“Durant, if that’s you sneaking around the damn jet, you might want to talk – before I kill another of your boy-toys. Switch to live ammo, boys, finish this if he doesn’t come out,” the figure called out.

OOC: Donovan, Durant, Fallon, Fisher, Grayson, Ilianov, (Montoya)


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

As Lt. Reed didn’t even appear to be listening to her, Lorelai pulled sharply to one side, throwing Reed off balance and breaking herself free.  Lorelai ran along the length of the hangar hearing two things. One, a high caliber rifle firing off within the hangar, two, the click of the pistol some distance behind her.

Lt. Reed had acted on her instincts.  After the perp tore free, she spun smoothing after almost falling and glided to one knee and drawing her Beretta.  Aiming the shot she realized what she was doing, not to mention the glance back to Leonard who had also rounded the corner to make sure Lorelai came back to the plane.

This was complicating things. . . .

OOC: Campbell, Nguyen


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 19, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

Everything went red as Durant watched Montoya get shot and fall into the crates below.  He wanted to rush out but knew that would not help things.  _Damn this f@*)ing mess!_   All thought of precision and planning and organization flew out of Durant's head, all that mattered now was getting everyone onto the plane and off of this airfield.

"You want me, you can have me.  Let my people out of the hanger and I'll come out and talk to you.  And since you know my name, who the hell are you?"

Durant's attention was divided, his ears were focused on any sounds the bad guys made, but his sight was focused on Andreev and Montoya.  In a semi-whisper he called out, "is the kid alive?"  _If Montoya's gone I've got nothing to loose.  I can throw everything at these guys so the others can get the hell out.  _


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 19, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Leaving her position by the door, she looked to see where each of the bullets had hit Dyson, checking to see if any of his wounds were near vital organs.  His wounds did not look like regular bullet wounds... more like he was hit with something small and blunt.  "What was he his with?  Did you see?" she asked Grayson.  Depending on where Dyson had been wounded, it was possible that he was bleeding internally...


----------



## kid A (Jul 19, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003



> In a semi-whisper he called out, "is the kid alive?"




He felt a swell of anger as he saw Montoya crash into the crates ahead of him.  It wasn't that he didn't trust Durant, it was simply that he had no idea why this group of people, _Some of them are just kids!_, were getting put in danger.

After hearing Durant's whisper, he ran over to Montoya, crouching down next to him.  Keeping his pistol in his right hand, pointed out toward the nearest threat area, he let his left hand go to Montoya's neck and felt for a pulse.  He had very little medical training, only what he had in the russian air force.   _If he's as hurt as badly as he looks, we're going to need to get him back to the damn plane, and in a hurry.  And how the hell are we going to manage that with armed threats in this hangar?_


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Time ticked away as Andreev vainly felt for a pulse.  Looking at him, if he were alive, he'd need much more medical attention than simply a patch job on a jet.  Finally, Andreev thought he felt a pulse, weak, infrequent, but a slight pulse.

"Ah, Lt. Commander Durant - that was you that one of my men recognized.  Captain Daniels, here, on assignment for DHS.  What the h*ll are you doing mixed up in a weapons ring for terrorists?  You on the inside work on this one?" Captain Daniels asked.

Durant remembered Captain Daniels: Army Ranger, actually was on the ground in Somalia, attended some of the same training as Durant early on, freelanced on occasion (but who didn't).

Durant, Ilianov


----------



## kid A (Jul 19, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003



> Time ticked away as Andreev vainly felt for a pulse. Looking at him, if he were alive, he'd need much more medical attention than simply a patch job on a jet. Finally, Andreev thought he felt a pulse, weak, infrequent, but a slight pulse.




A slight feeling of hope still lingered inside.  He really wasn't sure what they were going to do about Montoya, but they had to try.  They really had to try.  

He looked up to Durant.  He signalled to him using his thumb and forefinger, indicating that he had only felt a faint pulse.  Andreev remained crouched beside Montoya, wanting to move him behind the smashed crate for some kind of cover, but hesitant because he was unsure of his condition.  He continued to watch Durant, waiting for further instructions.

In the back of his head, he remembered Donovan and Rylee back at the Lear.  He hoped that one of them was still waiting to provide cover for them.  _Perhaps one of them is setting up a shot.  I need to inform Durant..._


----------



## Calim (Jul 20, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003


"They sounded pretty real to me."

Jeremiah still a little frazzled by the gun play and near misses is a little out of sorts.  

"Is there anything I can be helping you with"  Jeremiah tries to make himself available.

Jeremiah musters up enough fortitude to try small talk while they are looking Dyson over.

"So what are we all doing to together that we deserve to be getting shot at and or killed?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Lorelai will continue around the hanger until she finds a door, looking around very nervously after hearing the shots.  If she does find a door and there's nothing else in her way, she'll test it to see if its unlocked as well as listen to see if she can hear anything from the other side.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 21, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

Captain Daniels...Durant's mind raced trying to place the name and anything useful he could think of about the man.
"Sounds like your intel is all f@$ked-up Daniels.  I got pulled off an assignment to provide security for some Air Force think tank recruits.  A pretty cushy job until your guys started shooting us up."  Durant was pleased to see Andreev's signal that Montoya was still with them.  
"How about if I get my guy, who is bleeding all over the hanger, some medical attention and we talk about this.  I don't want to see any of our guys get hurt any worse, you know?"
Durant is still trying to stay in the shadows of the plane, trying to get a clear line of sight on Daniels.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2003)

"You want me to help here with this guy, or go help Donovan give the others some covering fire?"  Lucas asks Rylee.  "I'm good with either, although I get the feeling you might know what you're doing a little more than me when it comes to bullet wounds.  Not that these look like normal wounds..."


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *"Sounds like your intel is all f@$ked-up Daniels.  I got pulled off an assignment to provide security for some Air Force think tank recruits.  A pretty cushy job until your guys started shooting us up."  Durant was pleased to see Andreev's signal that Montoya was still with them.  "How about if I get my guy, who is bleeding all over the hanger, some medical attention and we talk about this.  I don't want to see any of our guys get hurt any worse, you know?"*




“Typical HIC behavior from the brass I would guess . . . Sure, you can take your man, though unless you’ve got a freaking incredible med-tech, he probably won’t last the hour – assuming he’s not dead already,” Captain Daniels stated.  “Then you get you and yours the h*ll out of here before the real terrorists show up and ruin everything.”

Lorelai hustled around the corner of the hangar while Lt. Reed decided whether it would be better to just shoot her in the leg or the head.  On this side of the hangar, a black Air Force sedan was parked just outside a small door on the side of the hangar.  Construction on nearby buildings is readily apparent and the rest of the airport hangars are a few hundred yards off.

A detailed inspection of the wounds by Rylee helped her to come to the conclusion that he was shot with some form of plastic or rubber bullet.  Though not the size that was used in Ireland by the police, this bullet would have been much smaller – and state of the art to operate as the bullets obviously had.

OOC: all


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 22, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003

Durant holstered his Sig and ran over to Andreev and Montoya.  "Thanks Captain.  As long as your guys can manage to hold their fire, we'll take our chances with our medic."  Once Durant makes it over he asks, "How bad is it Andreev?  We are going to have to get him on the plane, we can't stay here.  Donovan can patch him up, he's that good."  
Looking back towards the open hanger doors Durant yelled to Stewart.  "Everything's under control.  Stewart we need your help moving Montoya."  As they prepare to move Durant looked over at Daniels.  "Got anything we can use to help the kid?  Since you shot him up in the first place?"


----------



## Calim (Jul 22, 2003)

Jeremiah gets out of the way and will try and find a seat that no one has occupied with there stuff yet.  

_Great all my stuff is still out here on the tarmac.  Oh well I am not going to go and get it._ 

Jeremiah sits and starts to try and unclench as he seems to be extremely wired currently.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 22, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"Rubber bullets..." she mumbled to herself with a shake of her head.  She herself had never been shot with one, but understood that it was painful.  Going to her bag, she withdrew a smaller bag, which contained even smaller plastic bags of dried herbs.  She did not have any smelling salts on hand, so she would try and make something appropriate with what herbs she carried.  Though she wasn't thrilled about the idea of waking Dyson up, having some idea of the pain he would be in when he came around, she would be able to better assess his wounds if her were awake.  

Then, she realized that Lucas had spoken to her.  "You can go ahead on out, if you like.  This one does not look like he is going to give me much trouble..." She cast a glance over at Jeremiah.


----------



## kid A (Jul 22, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:15pm, Late Spring, 2003



> "How bad is it Andreev? We are going to have to get him on the plane, we can't stay here. Donovan can patch him up, he's that good."




Andreev looked up at Durant, and told him what he found.  "It is not looking good, Craig.  His wounds are severe, and he has a very faint pulse.  We need to be as careful as we can moving him, and if Donovan is as good as you say he is, then Montoya is going to be one lucky kid."

Despite the cessation of fire, and the apparent truce between Daniels and Durant, Andreev was not completely comfortable with the current situation.  He didn't know how much he trusted this Daniels fellow to hold to his word.  He eyed Durant, and asked, "Are you sure we can trust this Captain Daniels to let us carry Montoya out of here?"


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:17pm, Late Spring, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Craig Durant_
> *"Got anything we can use to help the kid?  Since you shot him up in the first place?" *




“Well, some of my men are rather well shot as well – and I’ve got a potential firefight to deal with shortly.  Let’s call the whole thing even and I hope we’ll met again under better circumstances,” Captain Daniels replied.

Lt. Stewart grabbed a lid from a long crate to serve as a stretcher.  Between Stewart, Andreev and Craig, Montoya was moved over to the lid.  A slight groan from Montoya was taken as a positive sign, though Montoya was still unconscious.

Lorelai continue to the hangar door which hung open, with Lt. Reed and Campbell on her heels.  After her eyes adjusted, Lorelai could make out that a jet was in the hangar.  There was some movement above her but there was no fighting.  On the ground near the door was a large duffle bag labeled ‘Jeremiah Grayson.’  Shortly she heard Durant and Ilianov talking as well as Lt. Stewart’ voice.

Lt. Reed and Leonard Campbell entered the hangar a second after Lorelai.  After assessing the situation and intuitively determining the threat was over, he called out to Durant to let Durant know where they were and they were available to help out, including Lorelai and Lt. Reed.

Rylee managed to find an herb or two that worked as well as smelling salts, waking Lt. Dyson after a few moments.  Dyson’s first words were to ask about Grayson, hoping that he was alright.  Through discussions with him, nothing appeared broken and no internal injuries were apparent.  He would be quite sore for a while but other than that he was unharmed.  

OOC: all


----------



## Calim (Jul 22, 2003)

Jeremiah stands and approaches Dyson so as to make himself visible. 

"I am right here Mr. Dyson."  Jeremiah smiles and reaches out to give a reassuring squeeze to a non injured body part.

"Thank you, Miss er Rylee.  You are not from around here are you?"  

Jeremiah smiles at her as he hopes to find a bit more out about her. 

"I would say northern Ireland actually." He continues in Gaelic.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 22, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:17pm, Late Spring, 2003_

She questioned Dyson about his wounds, until she was satisfied that they were only superficial.  Then, she retrieved her flask, noting that she would probably need to refill it soon, and offered it to Dyson.

Her face remains neutral as Jeremiah speaks to her in her native tongue, as she looks him over carefully.  She was looking for any indication that she recognized him.  "You would be right," she answered in English.  She moved to sit down nearby, watching them carefully.  "Where are you from?"


----------



## Calim (Jul 25, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:17pm, Late Spring, 2003

Jeremiah smiles warmly at Rylee trying to get her to relax, "Actually I am from quite a few different places, that is the way it is when your parents own a third of the country."  

Jeremiah looks around continues smiling "So why do you think you are here?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 26, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:17pm, Late Spring, 2003_

At his words, she looks a bit surprised, and shook her head.  A third of the country?  Who needed that much land?  "Well, your family must be very rich, then," she replied with a faint smile.

His question concerning what they were doing there caused her to shrug her shoulders.  "They explained some of it, but said they wanted to save any further explanations for when we were all assembled.  Basically, though, your guess is as good as mine."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 27, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:17pm, Late Spring, 2003


> Lt. Stewart grabbed a lid from a long crate to serve as a stretcher.  Between Stewart, Andreev and Craig, Montoya was moved over to the lid.  A slight groan from Montoya was taken as a positive sign, though Montoya was still unconscious.




Durant struggled with the others to carry Montoya back to the plane as peacefully as possible.  This whole deal was getting out of hand.  Totally ridiculous.  _They should have let me grab a team and sweep all these recruits up.  Using the people I am trying to protect to protect more of them?  The rest of this damn project better be way more organized!!_ 

As they walked past Reed and Campbell, Durant did not speak, he was getting far too tired and fed up to make small talk.  There was plenty of room for them to move in and help with Montoya.  As they neared the plane, Durant looked around to see what other problems were awaiting him.  "Donovan!  I need you to work on Montoya, the kid is hit bad."


----------



## Fanog (Jul 27, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:17pm, Late Spring, 2003_

From the look on Durant's face, Leonard doesn't really need his skills to tell him what the situation is like. He gives Lt. Reed a glaring glance, urging her to help with carrying the stretcher. _Pulling a gun on Lorelai... We're all wound up pretty tight, but damn, she's pretty jumpy. Probably won't hurt to get her away from the young professor for a moment._

He then leans in a bit closer to Lorelai, hoping she's calm enough for him to get her attention. "Lorelai, I don't know what happened, but it seems like we're in a hurry to get to the plane. Are you", he hesitates for just the slightest moment. _*Don't* ask her if she's fine, she'll feel looked out for._ "okay with that?" Leonard takes a deliberate look over the hanger, counting on her reaction to follow his sight. _She should see that there's nothing here anymore for us to do._

Leonard doesn't touch or even approach the young professor, but instead walks out directly behind the team carrying Montoya, speaking to her before he leaves. "Come on, let's regroup back at the plane and see if there's anything we can do there."


----------



## kid A (Jul 28, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Hangar 14
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:17pm, Late Spring, 2003

Andreev helped carry Montoya back to the plane, hoping that he would make it.  He didn't look good, but if Donovan was as good as Durant said he was, then hopefully he would be okay until they could get him to better help.

After setting down Montoya, Andreev stepped aside to let Durant and Donovan look over the situation.  He looked around at the passengers of the jet and, spotting Leonard, walked over to him.  He spoke to him in a softer voice and gave him a warm smile, "Mr. Campbell, I wanted to offer my thanks for your help earlier.  I did not want to take command of everyone, but the situation seemed to be escalating out of hand and I wished to re-establish some measure of control.  I was very gratified at your assistance.  Thank you."


----------



## Keia (Jul 30, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport – Tangent Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:19pm, Late Spring, 2003_

With Leonard’s assistance, Lorelai made her way back to the jet trailing the three man carrying the makeshift stretcher.  The time ticked away as Lt. Stewart, Durant, and Ilianov carried Montoya back to the Lear jet. The men encountered some difficulty on the stair ramp, but managed to get him into the Lear with minimal jostling.  



> _Originally posted by Craig Durant_
> *As they neared the plane, Durant looked around to see what other problems were awaiting him.  "Donovan!  I need you to work on Montoya, the kid is hit bad." *




Donovan, upon seeing Montoya being carried up the ramp, quickly moved to his gear and removed him medical gear, his rifle forgotten in the corner.  Donovan took charge of the area and started barking orders (and requests – based on rank).  Soon, an area was cleared and materials were at had to work on Montoya.  After checking Montoya’s pulse and examining the wounds, Donovan gave Durant a look that Durant never liked to see.  It was a ‘I’ll try my best, but this one’s already on his walk to the gates’ kind of look.  

Nevertheless, Donovan never gave up on anyone unless ordered to so he began his work, having both Rylee and Lucas assisting in his efforts where they could.  Time again ticked away . . . at least for those not involved in trying to save Montoya’s life.

Meanwhile, Lt. Dyson, made sure that Grayson was alright, and made his goodbyes to Grayson.  After clearing it with Durant, Dyson limped out of the jet and made his way to the sedan and to the family waiting for him.  

The others had gotten on board and the jet had taxied away from the hangar.  The team was together, finally.

OOC: all


----------



## Fanog (Jul 30, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport - Tangent Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:19pm, Late Spring, 2003_

Leonard stands a bit aside from those working on Montoya, and gladly talks with Andreev for a while. He doesn't really know what else to do for the time being. "Oh, that's quite alright. Things seemed to go wrong quite fast, which made it about time to act. Might not have been nesessary in hindsight, but it's better to get everyone in gear, and helping them find something to do."

Leonard takes a look around the cabin before continuing. "We seem to have a solid team that's not too big to become unwieldy. Just have to get used to one another, and figure out who all the others are. I'm thinking it won't be too long before everyone has found their place."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 30, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport - Tangent Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:19pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"Well, looks like the others are returning," she said to Jeremiah, offering him a smile.  However, the smile quickly disappeared from her face wen she saw the state Montoya was in.  Cursing under her breath, she moved to assist Donovan.  She paused a moment to glance at the others, though, checking to make sure they were unhurt... except for Krizzel.  She sincerely hoped someone had shot that blasted cat.


----------



## Calim (Jul 30, 2003)

"Looks like eveything quieted down out there to."  

Jeremiah sees them carrying another person back and gets out of the way.  

He moves to allow people to get to Montoya easier.  He looks around hoping to figure out who Durant is, so he can introduce himself and find out if he can get his stuff off the Tarmac.


----------



## kid A (Jul 30, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport - Tangent Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:19pm, Late Spring, 2003



> "We seem to have a solid team that's not too big to become unwieldy. Just have to get used to one another, and figure out who all the others are. I'm thinking it won't be too long before everyone has found their place."




"A solid team, indeed," Andreev found himself agreeing with Leonard for the most part.  It felt somewhat odd that these people were going to be his teammates for the indeterminable future.  He had gotten used to thinking of most of them as other passengers, people to which he would soon be saying goodbye.  But as Leonard pointed out, they would all find themselves working together.  And it would also seem that some of them needed to get to know eachother a little better for a more comfortable working relationships.  

Andreev was particularly unsettled by the young doctor Nguyen.  She seemed as though she was brilliant in her fields of study, but putting herself at such risk mere moments ago did not seem like the actions of an intelligent individual.  Still, she was young, and had never seen any kind of combat experience.  Who was to blame her?

"Yes, Mr. Campbell, I think we have a most interesting group of individuals here.  It would seem that most work well enough together already.  Hopefully, getting to know eachother a little better will help create a competent team."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 31, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport - Tangent Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:19pm, Late Spring, 2003

For a very long time after Donovan and the others began working on Montoya, Durant stood watch.  There was nothing he could do at this point and he hated that.  As the plane completed its taxi and began to accelerate for take off Durant made his way to the cockpit to go over the flight plan with Captain Samuels.  Even then he did not say much, letting the Captain fill him in.  The Captain was a professional and knew what to do, so after that Durant decided to look for Grayson and introduce himself.


----------



## MadThinker (Aug 1, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport – Tangent Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:19pm, Late Spring, 2003



> Donovan, upon seeing Montoya being carried up the ramp, quickly moved to his gear and removed him medical gear, his rifle forgotten in the corner. Donovan took charge of the area and started barking orders (and requests – based on rank). Soon, an area was cleared and materials were at had to work on Montoya. After checking Montoya’s pulse and examining the wounds, Donovan gave Durant a look that Durant never liked to see. It was a ‘I’ll try my best, but this one’s already on his walk to the gates’ kind of look.




As Donovan got to work he had a passing thought. "How have things gone so bad so fast?" 
The help he was receiving from the others was making things go much easier. 
Giving a quick look around he wondered what looked worse, Montoya or the expressions on his teammates faces.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 1, 2003)

_Will Rogers World Airport - Tangent Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:19pm, Late Spring, 2003_

"Yeah, let's hope that it does." Leonard looks a bit weary, or tired... He eyes those working on Montoya, and thinks about what more could have gone wrong with Lorelai acting as erratic as she did.

He shakes off the thought, and returns to the conversation. "It'll probably help if we know what it really is that we're supposed to do. It feels kind of awkward, being called into a group without nothing exactly what is expected of you. I can imagine that other feel the same, maybe even more so. I hope that our briefing will clear all of that up, and will allow everyone to contribute their best."

Leonard looks at the figure of Montoya again, drifting off once more. "Oh and please just call me Leonard, if you will." The tone of voice makes it both and offer and a request, but leave it open to Andreev to decide if he really wants to accept.


----------



## kid A (Aug 4, 2003)

Will Rogers World Airport - Tangent Lear
Oklahoma City, Oklahoma
5:19pm, Late Spring, 2003



> "Oh and please just call me Leonard, if you will."




Andreev looked to Leonard, and beamed.  "Leonard it is, then."

After a few moments, a wave of fatigue passed over his body, completely overwhelming him.  "Pardon me," he exused himself to Leonard and walked over to a seat and making himself comfortable.  He had not gotten enough sleep the previous night, and today had been something of an adventure from the very start.  It had begun to wear him down.  He slowly scanned the passengers on the plane from his seat, and glanced once or twice at those working over Montoya.  He hoped dearly that the kid would pull out of it okay.  

His eyes came to rest on Reed, and smiling as he relaxed, he felt his eyelids getting heavier, and heavier...


----------



## Keia (Aug 4, 2003)

_Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
4:41am, Late Spring, 2003_

Donovan barked orders to his two drafted assistants and worked through the Lear’s flight to Nellis AFB in Nevada.  Some two hours after starting on Montoya, Donovan had gotten him to a point where he was at least stable – but that was all he was able to do with the materials and facilities at hand.  In preparation for their arrival, Lt. Commander Durant (with Captain Samuels assistance), negotiated the use of the base medical facilities on their arrival.  The flight was smooth to everyone but Lt. Donovan, who was certain the slightest lurch would have dire consequences for Sgt. Montoya.

The Tangent Communications Lear landed at Nellis AFB on a beautiful three point landing.   On base housing facilities (separate from the barracks or on base housing for the officers and troops) were provided near the warehouse the group would become familiar with over the next several days.  The facilities consisted of 12 bedrooms, a full kitchen, two work rooms with computer equipment, a conference room, an exercise room, and a family room / recreational area.  These facilities were guarded on the outside by elite personnel who were responsible for the security not only of the people staying there but the entire base as well.

The two hours of providing assistance and working to stabilize Montoya exhausted both Rylee and Lucas, who were not accustomed to having someone’s life so delicately in their hands.  After the gear and supplies were transferred off of the Lear, Captain Samuels made his goodbyes to the group, privately giving Commander Durant his number in case of some future emergency.

Donovan traveled with Montoya to the base medical facilities where he continued to operate on Montoya throughout the night.  At 4:41am, Commander Durant was informed by a bleary-eyed Lt. Donovan, that the surgery was touch and go for a while, but that Montoya was expected to make a full recovery in the coming weeks.

Earlier that evening, Lt. Commander Durant had received de-briefing orders to meet with the base commander, a Major-General Martin Easton, at 0800.  The orders required the attendance by Durant and only one other member of his team, Durant’s choice.

OOC: All


----------



## MadThinker (Aug 4, 2003)

Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
4:41am, Late Spring, 2003

After giving the good news about Montoya to Durant, Lt. Donovan felt that Mr. Sandman had finally caught up with him. Giving instructions to get him if there were any problems, Donovan set out to find someplace where he could at least grab a combat nap.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 4, 2003)

_Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
4:41am, Late Spring, 2003_

Leonard had noticed Jeremiah, new on board, look a little lost. He  wished Andreev a good sleep, and went over to the young man. "Hi, you're Jeremiah? I'm Leonard Campbell, welcome on board. You're probably feeling a bit shook up, eh? I guess we all are, but we should be getting some information in the morning. Just take it easy till then. By the way, I noticed some bags in the hanger with your name tags on them. I thought you might need them, so I brough them. They're right over there." Leonard gave the young man an encouraging smile, and seat himself. 

After they had landed at Nellis AFB and been shown to their housing, Leonard's duties as quartermaster kicked in. He took quick stock of the facilities and before long, made sure that everyone was settled in quickly and comfortably. He fetched some tea and coffee, seating himself in the kitchen, available for those who would appreciate some company. _The kitchen always seems to get people relaxed, must be those 'homey' feelings_, he thought with a smile as he seated himself on the table.

Around eleven Leonard went to sleep, suggesting those who were still there to do the same. _With the way the last two days have been going, I trust that tomorrow isn't go to be an easy ride either._


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 5, 2003)

_Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
4:41am, Late Spring, 2003_

After a trying couple of hours, Montoya was taken to the base medical facilities, and the rest of the group were left to their own devices.  Rylee felt exhausted, but was far too wired to be able to sleep just yet.  Armed with her pistol, and accompanied by her flask (which she had quietly refilled while the medical professionals had been loading Montoya onto the gurney), she wandered about the base.  She wished only to be left alone with her whiskey and her thoughts.

The fresh air and alcohol relaxed her, and she returned to the sleeping quarters at about 11:30.  She did not go out of her way to speak to anyone, figuring most would be asleep, but if Lorelai was awake, she would spare the girl a grin.  She got the feeling most of the people here were giving her the cold shoulder, after the stunt she pulled on the plane.


----------



## Calim (Aug 5, 2003)

"I appreaciate that I kinda left in a hurry in there and kinda left them there."  Jeremiah extends a hand to Leonard and shakes his hand,"Thanks."  

Jeremiah gets up and moves his stuff a bit closer to get it out of the way of the group.  

Once on base Jeremiah introduces himself to everyone else and tries to get them to talk about themselves before they all settle in.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 6, 2003)

Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
4:41am, Late Spring, 2003

The flight was long enough to seem very uncomfortable.  It seemed to effect everyone that way.  Remarkably, the arrivel at Nellis went smoothly.  _Accomodations?  This is like a real, organized operation!_  Durant took his gear and dropped it in the corner of one of the closest bedrooms.  He wasn't too lazy to walk, he just wanted quick access if anything happened.  

With little to occupy him until news of Monotya reached him, Durant decided to check in on everyone.  He was used to having a team that he mostly knew and did not have to worry about.  But this was different.  Most of these people were civilians and even though they handled themselves pretty well, he knew he should make an effort to make sure things were well and that they knew he did sort of care.  So he made the rounds, making personal introductions and seeing if there was anything the group needed or was missing.  Nothing in depth, but it was good to let the troops know the boss knew everyone's name and a little something about them.  

After some face to face time with the team, Durant parked himself out front with a beer he had managed to scrounge up. Not long after, Donovan, Rylee and Lucas made their way back, they looked awful.  It was obvious they had all worked like crazy and apparantly it was worth it.  The news that Montoya was still with them was the best he had heard since this ordeal began.  

On his way through the house towards his room, Durant spotted Andreev talking pleasantly with Lt. Reed.  This reminded him of a message he had gotten earlier.  From the hallway he got Andreev's attention.  "Hey Andreev, you might want to get your business suit in order.  You and I have a meeting with the base c.o. at 0800."  With that, he walked off.

Once in his room, Craig went through his things and made sure his dress uniform was together.  Going through his shaving kit he came across his hair clippers and headed for the bathroom.


----------



## kid A (Aug 6, 2003)

Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
4:41am, Late Spring, 2003



> On his way through the house towards his room, Durant spotted Andreev talking pleasantly with Lt. Reed. This reminded him of a message he had gotten earlier. From the hallway he got Andreev's attention. "Hey Andreev, you might want to get your business suit in order. You and I have a meeting with the base c.o. at 0800." With that, he walked off.




He hadn't realized how tired he had actually been.  The plane's descent and landing had been so smooth that he ended up sleeping through it entirely.  It wasn't until people were getting their gear and exiting the plane that he awoke, and even that was due to Lt. Reed's hand on his shoulder, stirring him from sleep.  

After a few moments of seemingly endless yawning, he stood up and stretched, amazed at how comfortable he had found the seat during the trip.  Or, maybe it had been his exhaustion.  Either way, he had managed several hours of sleep, and despite the early hour at which they arrived, he felt fairly refreshed.  

He followed the rest of the passengers out of the cabin and into the base, where he began looking for a room.  He caught up with Lt. Reed, and inquired with a smile, "Excuse me, Lieutenant, but did you happen to hear where exactly the bedrooms are in this facility?"  As he asked her this, he was again overtaken with her beauty, despite little rest from the events of the previous day.  

It was just then that Durant told him about their meeting the next morning.  _Finally!_, he thought, _maybe now I will get some answers about this 'stargate.'_ He needed to get his suit pressed, and hoped that he could find at least an iron in one of the bedrooms.  He looked once more at Reed, "Can you help me, Lieutenant?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2003)

_Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
4:41am, Late Spring, 2003_

The subdued tone of the day continued throughout the night for the team.  Lucas Fisher retired to his room relatively early and Lt. Terrell assisted Lorelai and Krizzel in setting up their accommodations.  Wandering the rooms, clearly unable to sleep was Lt. Stewart who was troubled and worried about Montoya’s condition perhaps more than everyone else. More than likely it was because it was Stewart who was to be covering Montoya when Montoya was shot and almost killed.

Travel beyond the yard of the accommodations is stopped by the air force personnel, much to the surprise of Rylee as she began her tour of the base.  The base personnel were polite but insistent on maintaining the security of the both those within the building as well as the rest of the base.

Lt. Reed spent much of the evening with Andreev, either in the rec room or elsewhere, but retired early in the evening, too early for Andreev’s tastes.  Prior to that however, Reed was able to assist Andreev with getting settled and preparing his clothes for the morning meeting.

Pictures on the walls and conversations with other team members brought at least two things that Nellis AFB was famous for:  the Thunderbirds precision jet team . . . and Area 51.

OOC: Here ends Part 1.  Reference to part 2 will be given in the OOC thread as well as the lead post of all related threads.


----------

